#ubuntuone 2010-01-11
<phxheat1> I would like to expand my Recent Documents from 10 to about 20 showing in the list. Places>Recent Documents. A link or a path would be fine, if you can even change it
<foxxtrot> Hmm, this is strange, the last desktopcouch-replication-log update on my 9.04 box is from the end of November.
<foxxtrot> Wait, not 9.04, 9.10.
<foxxtrot> And nevermind, just added a record to one of my replicated databases and it synced.
<rtgz> honk-keepalive
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask mattgriffin | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<jblount> urbanape: I need your help when you get available on taking the public urls rest api and connecting it to the interface with js
<urbanape> jblount: k
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hi everyone, you know the drill:
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> DONE: Got most of the public urls web ui working, got frustrated at js
<jblount> TODO: Get urbanape to help me connecting the dots between the rest API and the js, work on ui bugs in this list: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=gd&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<jblount> aquarius: YTMND
<teknico> me
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: review day; add music store downloads table to database
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue to spec file delivery downloader daemon; have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, you're up!
<CardinalFang> DONE: prpopsed fix for #499595.  tried to get attention on karmic desktopcouch package.
<CardinalFang> TODO: get karmic desktopcouch updated today.  make bugs and blueprints.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, thaw your fingers.
<urbanape> DONE: Cleared up problem with server-side filtering by doing filtering client-side. Ran into other unexpected events happening.
<urbanape> TODO: Track them down, clean them up. Bindwood most likely won't make it in as a package today.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> dobey: yo
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Releases for Lucid A2
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More new UI code and tests
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<jblount> teknico: rocknroll :)
<teknico> DONE: planned contacts work with statik, booked flight for the February phone sync meeting in London, more setting up a development environment in a virtual machine, more fighting for net access
<teknico> TODO: propose and land two branches for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048), start implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: ?
<jblount> I think EOM for now, no one else has jumped in (yet).
 * rtgz is setting up ipv6 tunnel to attack ubuntuone software from unexpected positions
<statik> CardinalFang, I saw that two debian developers are working on packaging desktopcouch (they posted to the erlang packaging list).
<CardinalFang> rawk!
<CardinalFang> Though, I'm worried if it takes two people.
<statik> i think it's a co-maintaining packages kind of thing
<CardinalFang> I'm worried if it takes more than a tents of one person.
<CardinalFang> "tenth"
<jblount> CardinalFang: A tense person? :)
<dobey> shouldn't they just backport the ubuntu packages? :)
<CardinalFang> !!
<jblount> urbanape: When you get a chance to look at this, let me know. It's half done, but I think looking at the diff you should see where I'm at (and probably where I've gone wrong) lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/public-files-webui
<statik> dobey: i think they are starting from the ubuntu packages, yes.
<urbanape> jblount: grabbing it now
<dobey> i guess there might be differences with our erlang/couchdb packages, that aren't backported to debian, which would be harder
<aquarius> statik, yep: ITP at http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/01/msg00183.html
<statik> dobey: i've tried to port the changes in couchdb package to debian, and gotten rejected for no good reason
<jblount> CardinalFang: That fruit you brought with you has me on a tangerine kick. Thanks (I think).
<dobey> statik: maybe because you weren't a DD? :)
<statik> dobey: I joined the erlang packaging team in response to a call for volunteers to maintain couchdb in debian, ported a bunch of other changes which were accepted, and this other dude who is also not a DD objects to the split between couchdb and couchdb-bin, for no good reason. It's depressing really :(
<dobey> statik: oh
<dobey> statik: well, isn't it debian policy that separate binaries generally get their own package? :)
<CardinalFang> jblount, welcome.  I have a few more to share tomorrow.  They're losing moisture, though.
<statik> i dunno - there are plenty of other packages that work this way, and the person who recommended splitting the package that way was slangasek, the ubuntu RM who is also a longtime DD. I argued as best I could, but eventually dropped it because I don't want to start a fight over there.
<statik> __lucio__, want to join #pycon? I want to ask about how to get our ubuntuone/desktopcouch sprint on the official list so that people who are registering for pycon now can sign up for it
<urbanape> anybody having trouble getting their local dev env to work properly?
<urbanape> I'm getting can't connect to host after make start
<urbanape> freshly updated sourcedeps, to.
<urbanape> too
<jblount> urbanape: Is apt happy? I had a problem with RabbitMQ that statik fixed and it started with cranky Rabbit and ended with me not having u-s-d installed.
<urbanape> hm.
<urbanape> u-s-d?
<jblount> ubuntuone-sourcedeps? I forget the package name.
<jblount> Grr, not soucedeps. The one meta package to rule them all.
<urbanape> I think I'm missing something, thne.
<urbanape> then. I don't see anything meta looking when I apt-cahce search ubuntuone
<statik> jblount: ubuntuone-developer-dependencies ?
<jblount> statik: You win!
<jblount> urbanape: ^^?
<urbanape> yeah, don't see that at all.
<urbanape> is that in another PPA?
<statik> it's in the hackers ppa
<statik> it's just the metapackage that drags in postgres and rabbit and all that junk
<urbanape> launchpad says that archive has been disabled.
<urbanape> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+archive/ppa ?
<dobey> urbanape: ~ubuntuone/+archive/hackers
<urbanape> normal? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/hackers/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<dobey> urbanape: you need your key/token
<dobey> although i don't know why it would give a 404
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: can you hint me to branch used for maintainig the couchdb-glib package? I would like to have a package with the latest code in a PPA
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, lp:couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> ah, the package, sorry
<adiroiban> hm... I remember you just removed
<adiroiban> ah. ok
<rodrigo_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu/
<rodrigo_> I submitted on friday a branch to package the very latest stable one
<urbanape> dobey: did that, still get a 404
<rodrigo_> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/couchdb-glib/0-5-3-release/
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ^^
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, the unstable stuff is not yet packaged, so great you're doing it
<adiroiban> thanks. can you take a look at bug 505623 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505623 in couchdb-glib "Allow DesktopCouch to CouchDB casting in Vala" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505623
<adiroiban> for me, while using vala, is a blocker
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, renaming them to ...Session
<rodrigo_> I'll do it as soon as I finish one thing I'm doing, so you should have it this evening as latest
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, check the git master if I'm not around
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: no hurry.
<adiroiban> i just that before having the packing in PPA
<adiroiban> I would like to see that problem fixed
<rodrigo_> well, I don't want to block you more
<adiroiban> I fixed the problem on my local system
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, did you see my comment on your debug messages branch?
<adiroiban> and since I'm using bleeding edge code
<dobey> urbanape: oh, yes. it's a private ppa
<adiroiban> I don't expect to have a general public release soon
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yep. Just submited a fix
<rodrigo_> cool
<dobey> urbanape: http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions
<adiroiban> you should receive it via email
<dobey> urbanape: the normal lp ppa page looks like it gives the wrong info for private PPAs
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, got it
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: are we going to see desktopcouch-glib in Lucid?
<urbanape> dobey: gotcha. okay, seems to be cleared up now.
<dobey> urbanape: bug #404279 is what you hit :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404279 in soyuz "apt urls on private ppa pages should not be displayed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404279
<urbanape> statik: it's still called ubunet-developer-dependencies, btw
<statik> ah right
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, I hope so
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I just need to make sure evo-couchdb works as in karmic with it
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, so yeah, 90% sure
<adiroiban> and will be build from the same source pacakge, or do you plan to split it?
<adiroiban> I can help with testing
<urbanape> jblount: k, I'm up and running
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, from the same source package
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: ok. am trying to add the required changes for packaging
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, renaming to ..Session done
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: thanks. I will build the packages using a PPA and test evolution. this should keep me busy for awhile
<rodrigo_> ok, cool
<rodrigo_> let me know of any problems you find
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: sure. any idea why couchdb-glib package is at compat 5 ?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, no
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I will set it to 7 to avoid passing --sourcedir to dh_install
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> bbl
<mandel> aquarius ping
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<mandel> aquariues, quick question about XDG, if an app wants to create views, should it just create the appropriate json docs there, right? Does the app have to take care of the different version of the doc? I assume that the app is the only one allowed to modify those design docs right?
<mandel> aquarius, ups typo, that was meant for you
<aquarius> you shouldn't need different versions of the doc
<aquarius> you just overwrite your existing map.js with a new one, if you want
<mandel> aquarius, what if the we are talking about a plugin app in which plugins add new views?
<aquarius> no reason why the plugins shouldn't write views into the same folder
<aquarius> if you're worried about plugin views and your app views having the same names, require plugin views to be in a design doc named after the plugin
<mandel> so, if I have to views I do plugin1.js and plugin2.js ? (I have some problem getting my head around this)
<aquarius> no. you have plugin1/map.js and plugin2/map.js
<aquarius> or, plugin1/viewname/map.js if you prefer each plugin to have its own design doc (which I'd recommend)
<aquarius> er, got the path wrong :)
<aquarius> your app should create $XDG_DATA_DIR/desktop-couch/databases/YOUR_DB_NAME/_design/DESIGN_DOC_NAME/views/VIEW_NAME/map.js
<aquarius> I'd then suggest that you tell plugins to create $XDG_DATA_DIR/desktop-couch/databases/YOUR_DB_NAME/_design/PLUGIN_NAME/views/VIEW_NAME/map.js
<aquarius> so that each plugin gets its own design doc, and can create as many views as it wants in that design doc
<mandel> ok, thanks for the help I get it now... I understood it completely wrong
<aquarius> see /usr/share/doc/python-desktopcouch/README on Ubuntu
<aquarius> or http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/DesignDocsFilesystem
<mandel> I was reading the freedesktop one but I was getting a bit confused. I got everything now :D
<mandel> I i'd like a feature method to be added (bulk put) should I commit a patch or just post a question?
<aquarius> submit a patch
<aquarius> unless you're not sure how to design it at all, in which case we should get into a discussion about it :)
<mandel> k
<mandel> aquarius, I've got an idea, the only things is that pythion-couchdb uses a single request but does not consider a bulk update a single transaction. I'm not sure that is what we/I want
<aquarius> yeah.
<aquarius> urbanape ran into this with bindwood, too
<aquarius> might wanna ping him about it?
<mandel> sure
<mandel> ping urbanape
<urbanape> yeah, ended up doing individual requests.
<urbanape> the bulkSave didn't do what I wanted.
<mandel> urbanape, what where you looking for?
<urbanape> I was hoping that the documents saved in a bulkSave would show up in a single sequence in the _changes feed.
<urbanape> also, Lex is home for the afternoon, so I'll be popping in and out doing wrangling
<mandel> urbanape, I was looking for something similar plus the idea of single transactions.. well I take a look of how to get both, cheers
<urbanape> mandel: it turns out my model allowed me to deal with disparate transactions just fine.
<mandel> urbanape, I just asked in the couchdb mailing list about transactions  list and the current implementation is not there. I guess that it can be fake if needed, I'll just send a patch that uses the bulk update with the CouchDataBase class
<dobey> verterok: ping
<verterok> dobey: pong
<dobey> verterok: do you see anything odd in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355144/ ?
<verterok> dobey: looking
<dobey> verterok: i keep getting AlreadyCalledError and timeouts trying to run those tests :/
<verterok> all the tests?
<verterok> ups, it's one :)
<dobey> verterok: that one test, yes :)
<verterok> dobey: there is and weird error at the top: exceptions.AssertionError: reactor already installed
<verterok> dobey: looks like it's executing: bin/ubuntuone-login
<dobey> verterok: oh, right. i tweaked ubuntuone-login to do that in __main__ only, instead of where it is currently
<dobey> maybe i should just commit/push
<dobey> but i hate committing half-assed branches that don't work :)
<verterok> dobey: nm, why are you doing execfile of ubuntuone-login?
<dobey> verterok: trying to load it as code so we can run tests on the bits in it
<dobey> verterok: it just loads it into a namespace, as if it were imported
<dobey> but we can't import because of the - in filename
<PerJ_> Matt: How do I make Canonical give me back my 50GB account - it vanished the 23. of december
<verterok> dobey: just move it into a module, and make ubuntuone-login, just a caller of a function ;)
<verterok> webm0nk3y: ^
<dobey> no
<dobey> having a script that just does import foo.main, main.main() is lame :)
<webm0nk3y> PerJ_, let me check what may have happened to your account
<verterok> dobey: it's just a script
<dobey> script logic belongs in scripts, not modules
<PerJ_> web: you can find me as PerJensen
<verterok> dobey: put the script logic in ubuntuone-login, and the module logic in a module
<PerJ_> a withdrawal on the 19. was not executed
<dobey> verterok: that's how it is now
<verterok> dobey: and why you need to import it?
<verterok> :()
<verterok> :)
<PerJ_> web: so the payment for january has not been made
<dobey> verterok: to run tests on the code in the script
<verterok> dobey: ok, if I remove that, I can run the test?
<mattgriffin> PerJ_: just got the email from you... sorry. a bit behind on responding to customer messages.
<PerJ_> web: no emails from Canonical as to why the withrawal from my creditcard was not performed
<dobey> verterok: let me see what all i changed. i think i had to move a couple more calls around too
<verterok> dobey: also, constants in a script? ;)
<PerJ_> matt: yes you are *S*, the one from 23. has not been answered yet
<issyl0> Hi there.
 * issyl0 is wondering how Ubuntu One works.  Is it like an online place to store your files that can obviously be accessed from anywhere by logging in with your lp id ?
<issyl0> mattgriffin ?  :)
<dobey> verterok: yeah, i had to change some more so we can use FakeLogin() in the test
<mattgriffin> issyl0: hi. that's part of it. the key think is synchronization.
<mattgriffin> issyl0: the desktop software syncs your files and data with your personal cloud storage and with your other computers setup with your account.
<issyl0> mattgriffin: oh now that is brilliant.  :D
<verterok> dobey: ok. I don't see anything "wrong" in the tests, but would like to execute it. could you pastebin the full traceback?
<dobey> sure
 * issyl0 has a laptop too and it's certainly better than carrying around usb sticks/emailing files to yourself
<dobey> grr, firefox didn't restart when i clicked the restart button
 * issyl0 will try that tonight with some of her homework :)
<webm0nk3y> PerJ_, I am talking to you in a private channel btw
<dobey> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355158/
<verterok> dobey: found it!
<verterok> dobey: gimme 1' to double check it
<dobey> verterok: yay!
<dobey> verterok: i pushed to lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-client/test-login btw
<verterok> dobey: looks like tearDown it's being called twice, not actually tearDown, but cleanup_signal_receivers.
<verterok> dobey: the callback are beign called more than once p/signal_receiver
<verterok> *callbacks
 * verterok pulls
<dobey> right, i am not sure why
<dobey> i think maybe we need to move the syncdaemon\-specific bits of DBusTwistedTestCase to another test case, and have DBusTwistedTestcase just do the twisted/dbus bits that are necessary there
<verterok> dobey: let me try somethign before doing that :)
<dobey> sure
<verterok> dobey: is this using any gtk stuff? it's quite weird :(
<dobey> verterok: the script uses gtk+ to create an error dialog for the errors
<dobey> verterok: i was also having some weirdness with overriding the dbus signal handler methods in the test... it's weird
<verterok> dobey: I think the u1login signal receivers might be the cause of this stuff going crazy
<verterok> dobey: If I remove all the signal cleaup in the tearDown of your test it works
<dobey> hmm
<urbanape> aquarius: you about?
<urbanape> or thisfred or CardinalFang
<thisfred> I am
<urbanape> can I configure my desktopcouch to exempt additional databases from being replicated?
<verterok> dobey: I "think" I found the problem :)
<urbanape> I'm testing Bindwood, and I'd like to use a local db that will not not not get replicated to u1.
<thisfred> urbanape: you can, manually
<CardinalFang> yep.
<thisfred> there's a database for the pairings, which also allows you to specifically exclude dbs
<CardinalFang> It's a feature that isn't well tested and not exposed anywhere.
<thisfred> CardinalFang might know exactly how, or I could dig in the code
<verterok> dobey: LoginMain.__init__ register the signal receivers/handlers and then you override those methods, and register new handlers
<dobey> verterok: yes, because of the weirdness i mentioned earlier
<dobey> verterok: it seems as though the overridden methods don't get called, unless i register additional signal handlers :(
<verterok> dobey: so, the first handlers are still registered, as the method is still there (the reference to reference)
<dobey> verterok: it runs the original method code
<verterok> dobey: right, because it get registered at __init__ time
<verterok> dobey: python methods are objects ;)
<dobey> right
<verterok> dobey: doing self.foo.a_method = my_method just updates self.foo.__dict__
<verterok> dobey: but all references to the old method are still alive
<dobey> hmm
<verterok> dobey: yes, and dbus keeps a reference to the old one :/
<CardinalFang> urbanape, thisfred, in the pairing record(s), it's something like "excluded_names".  I think it should be a list of db names.
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> either that, or sacrifice a goat
<dobey> am still getting errors after moving that code
<dobey> AlreadyCalledError even
<dobey> :(
<urbanape> CardinalFang: are the pairing records in management?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, Yes.  Management DB, with record_type  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/paired_server  .
<urbanape> okay, so just create a new field called 'excluded_names', make it a list of db names?
<jamalta> hi there, i have a question.. mostly asking for opinions
<verterok> dobey: moving what code to where? :)
<mattgriffin> jamalta: how can we help you?
<urbanape> cool. So, I think the weirdness I was seeing was the test db from U1 being replicated back.
<dobey> verterok: moved the signal connections out of __init__
<urbanape> Hey, wow. My code works.
<jamalta> i've been using keepass for password management for a while now.. but i'm wondering if it would be a good idea for this to be based on desktopcouch
<jamalta> obviously, each password is encrypted
<urbanape> Bindwood 1.0 is gonna be pretty cool, I think.
<jamalta> but it would be awesome to be able to integrate that into the application instead of having a third-party application
<urbanape> k, I have to go for a bit. jblount: I should have something for you to look at tomorrow.
<jamalta> so firefox could have a plugin that reads from desktopcouch for it's passwords.. and any other application that needs passwords could do that as well
<jamalta> i just wanted to see what some smarter people thought about that :)
<mattgriffin> jamalta: this is one area that was discussed at UDSLucid
<jamalta> mattgriffin: oh really? i must have completely missed that
<mattgriffin> jamalta: the ubuntu one team is trying to do something about it - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-keyring-sync
<mattgriffin> jamalta: is that what you mean?
<dobey> verterok: i think i need to split up the TestCase code to not do syncdaemon stuff there, but in a separate SDDBusTwistedTestCase or something
<jamalta> mattgriffin: oh sexy ;) thanks! i guess i just have to sit tight and hang on
<jamalta> mattgriffin: yeah, that's even better than what i was thinking
<mattgriffin> jamalta: :)
<verterok> dobey: you can try a quit hack, by stripping down DBusTwistedTestCase, but I'm not sure that's the problem
<jamalta> it makes more sense to do it through the keyring...
<jamalta> mattgriffin: thanks!
<mattgriffin> jamalta: are there any other apps that you use that could benefit from this?
<jamalta> mattgriffin: well, somewhat.. it would be good if there was a way to figure out the data source (not sure if gnome keyring is already able to do this)
<jamalta> for example, firefox should know that i want my identi.ca password when i'm at identi.ca
<jamalta> and then, gwibber, should also be able to pull my identi.ca password from the keyring..
<mattgriffin> +1
<jamalta> or if i open evolution, and create a gmail account.. it should know that i have a google password in the keyring and try to pull that
<verterok> dobey: ok, I think I found it (the third is..)
<verterok> :)
<verterok> dobey: looks like it's a bug in testcase.py itself :)
<jamalta> mattgriffin: well thanks for pointing me to that.. i'm glad i came and asked
<verterok> dobey: looks at the *** lines in: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355181/
<verterok> dobey: seems like a weird scope issue
<mattgriffin> jamalta: cool. come back if you think of more ideas or good applications for Ubuntu One and the underlying technologies. we're always eager to chat.
<jamalta> mattgriffin: thanks, will do :)
<verterok> dobey: or a bug in dbus-python itself...who knows! :)
<verterok> dobey: fix http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355184/
<verterok> dobey: so isn't a scoping issue, it's some dbus weirdness
<dobey> verterok: ah, workarounds eh :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<dobey> verterok: i noticed in the test case itself, in tearDown, it was doing d.addBoth(self.tearDown)
<dobey> verterok: which probably isn't very helpful either :)
<verterok> dobey: that's ok, tearDown should always finish
<dobey> oh
<dobey> no, it's calling _tearDown
<verterok> dobey: if not, it might break the next test
<dobey> i missed the _
<verterok> yes :)
<verterok> dobey: I think the deferred it's called several time because there are multiple matches of the signal receiver "name", I'll digg in dbus-python as soon I get some spare time to check if there is a bug regarding this
<verterok> dobey: I know the testcase it's using private dbus-python stuff, but's the only way I found to actually make it work :(
<dobey> well, now i'm getting unclean reactor, and it's mentioning syncdaemon.event_queue.MyReader
<verterok> hmm, let me check your tearDown again
<dobey> verterok: i copied the code from test_dbus.py
<verterok> dobey: ok, but something is hanging around that makes tearDown not finish OK
<dobey> verterok: maybe because i'm not actually doing anything with SD, but the testcase somehow expects me to?
<verterok> dobey: no
<dobey> (since the testcase was written to test the SD dbus bits)
<dobey> hmm
<verterok> dobey: the test is failing with a TimeoutError
<dobey> fun, looks like LP is not wanting me to push my changes now
<verterok> dobey: change the  addCallback calls in the tearDown to addBoth
<dobey> verterok: i did
<dobey> but LP is having a fit right now :(
<verterok> uh :(
<dobey> doh
<dobey> yay, it works now
<dobey> but i think doing all the SD stuff is still a bit heavy for this :)
<dobey> verterok: pushed my branch with working test
<dobey> verterok: if you could look over it real quick again, and let me know if i did anything dumb/crazy/etc... that'd be awesome
<verterok> dobey: sure, gimme 1'
<dobey> verterok: sure, no problem
<verterok> dobey: looks ok, but I have a recommendation for the signal stuff and avoid replication ;)
<dobey> verterok: i am open to suggestions :)
<verterok> dobey: instead of moving the add_signal_receiver call to main, move them to a method, eg: _register_dbus_signal_handlers or whatever
<verterok> dobey: and in the test create the LoginMain instance, override the methods and call _register_dbus_signal_handlers
<dobey> ok
<dobey> yeah, that makes sense
<dobey> thanks :)
<verterok> np
<verterok> :)
<dobey> later
 * CardinalFang Zzzzz.
<statik> urbanape, can your new-folder-inline-edit branch be landed?
<statik> CardinalFang, sweet dreams. I sent one of your old branches to pqm, and your notes revision branch is sitting in the approved queue. want me to submit it?
<osseta> hey does Ubuntu One work behind authenticated proxies? I'm trying to set it up and haveing a bitch of a time.
<osseta> I have a launchpad account setup and can log into one.ubuntu.com and see my account and empty file list
<osseta> but the client gnome panel doesn't seem to do anything and gives no errors, warning, hints
<verterok> osseta: there is no proxy support in the client yet
<osseta> eventually I guess that was the case, I tried it via proxychains (which I use for other apps that don't support proxies) but that didn;t work either
<osseta> does the client use HTTP only, or are there other protocols invloved?
<statik> osseta: it uses a custom protocol, written in google protocol buffers and published in the ubuntuone-storage-protocol package. we run over port 443 masquerading as https, so proxies should not interfere. I think the main problem with proxy support at the moment is that it's busted in the core python stdlib(or it was until very recently)
<osseta> are, yes, I remember protocol-buffers being mentioned on the FLOSS podcast now
<MrKeuner> am I not supposed to run two computers at the same time for healthy synchronization using UbuntuOne?
<statik> MrKeuner, running 2 or 5 computers at the same time should be fine
<MrKeuner> I just updated ubuntuOne files and second system's ubuntuone tray icon tells me that my files are up to date. Bu they are not
<MrKeuner> Oh, OK there was a conflict
<MrKeuner> it did not let me know though
<MrKeuner> how can I resolve conflicts?
#ubuntuone 2010-01-12
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask the Ubuntu One team. | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<urbanape> statik: damnation. Looks that way. Don't know what happened. Must have gotten overlooked with the holiday and bindwood push.
<urbanape> hmm, wonder what this means: bzr: ERROR: Public branch "bzr+ssh://bazaar.ubunet/~urbanape/ubuntuone-servers/new-folder-inline-edit" lacks revision "zachery.bir@canonical.com-20100111164746-gw9ghf16yzh3u4f9".
<urbanape> ah, nm. Needed to push.
<urbanape> statik: submitted
<hamlinux> is there a tutorial available for sharing files.  Most notably version control when corroborating work
<rico49> hi. i'm running UbuntuOne on Ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I can see my directory structure under the ~/UbuntuOne "root" folder. None of the file sync. Any help on this would be welcome.
<rico49> For example, are any particular file permissions required?
<rico49> And does my UbuntuOne name have to match my login name at the Linux level?
<rico49> Thanks!!!
<mattgriffin> rico49: hi
<rico49> mattgriffin: hi
<mattgriffin> login names don't need to match
<rico49> thanks
<mattgriffin> rico49: have you completed the Add a Computer process for the system you are using?
<rico49> As far as I know. My computer shows up in the list -- which has only this computer in it.
<rico49> I may try deleting it and adding it again. I'm wondering if I reinstalled Ubuntu since my original signup and thus destroyed the certificate
<mattgriffin> rico49: if so, you should have an Ubuntu One token under Applications >> Accessories >> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<mattgriffin> rico49: are you using the regular Ubuntu One package or have you setup the beta PPA in your Software Sources?
<rico49> I have not added beta PPA to my software sources.
<rico49> I do see the token
<mattgriffin> you can go to one.ubuntu.com/account and remove all of the authenticated machines... this should force your computer to re-authenticate after restarting the ubuntu one sync client. it will also create a new token.
<rico49> should i add the PPA to my software sources and upgrade?
<mattgriffin> rico49: you shouldn't have to if you are running a pretty standard Ubuntu installation
<mattgriffin> are you behind a firewall?
<mattgriffin> rico49: sorry... i meant proxy server
<rico49> well, i'm running on my home wireless system. i didn't setup a firewall but I didn't go look to see if it was filtering anything due to not running into issues before
<rico49> i could check that too.
<rico49> do you happen to know the ports and protocol that UbuntuOne uses?
<rico49> yup... proxy....
<rico49> no proxy server active
<rico49> beyond the wireless router
<mattgriffin> rico49: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/#u1storage
<mattgriffin> rico49: ports
<rico49> Thanks!!!
<rico49> this page is very helpful....
<mattgriffin> rico49: np. i'm not really a technical member of the team. i recommend reviewing that wiki page as well as these (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs) if you want to work on fixing it tonight. members of the development team will join the channel tomorrow morning so they can help with deeper diagnostics if needed.
<rico49> mattgriffin: I appreciate your help and will follow the links you provide.  The information looks like its just what I need.
<rico49> mattgriffin: After I deleted the machine from the list of active machines and then rebooted everything appears to be working.  Thank you very much!!!
<mattgriffin> rico49: awesome! no problem. have fun!
<rico49> :-)
<jussi01> honk!
<jussi01> :D
<drbobb> hello, my "Ubuntu One" folder is a mess, with *.u1conflict files all over the place
<drbobb> including a subfolder that i can't fix in any way
<drbobb> this service is simply not working correctly for me
<jussi01> drbobb: perhaps its a good idea to start from the beginning, what you did, how you installed, your version of ubuntu etc
<drbobb> ubuntu karmic
<drbobb> I have only 2 pc's hooked up to my ubuntuone account
<drbobb> my laptop and my office desktop
<aquarius> jussi01, heh. I'm working on it :)
 * jussi01 hi5's aquarius
<drbobb> since I never use both at once, there is no reason for anu *.u1conflict files to appear in the first place
<jussi01> drbobb: and how did you install it?
<drbobb> jussi01: I don't recall whether I used apt-get, aptitude or synaptic, does it make much of a difference?
<jussi01> (or is it installed by default on ubuntu?)
<jussi01> drbobb: ok, just checking it was from the repos, not from some other download
<drbobb> in any case it's official deb packages
<jussi01> drbobb: so, when did thes files appear?
<jussi01> drbobb: yes, but sometimes official packages can be old, beta, etc.
<drbobb> jussi01: the ones I installed were from karmic/main
<jussi01> right. so when di the files appear?
<drbobb> uh let me see
<drbobb> I'm getting them all the time, since late november or so
<jussi01> ok, and could you tell your use case? ie. how you use the service?
<drbobb> in one case I have a subfolder called L1, that gets renamed to L1.u1conflict whenever I sync
<drbobb> and doesn't appear in the web interface no matter what
<drbobb> although it is present on both my client machines
<jussi01> argh, I need to disappear for a time, back in a little while. meantime, I hope someone here can help
<jussi01> (work... just lovely)
<drbobb> generally I create or edit a file on either of the machines, and sync ie. connect when I'm done
<drbobb> then after a while I'm at the other machine, and I see that file is there except it has .u1conflict appended to its name
<jussi01> drbobb: oh, and Ive still like 1 sec, but take a look here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/677
<drbobb> jussi01: I read that, but it doesn't seem to work for me
<drbobb> for instance, i rename the folder L1.u1conflict back to L1 manually
<drbobb> as soon as I connect it gets renamed back
<drbobb> now I have L1.u1conflict on both client machines, even though their contents are the same
<drbobb> and no L1 on either
<rtgz> drbobb, hi. In case you put new file to the directory, does it get synced or it is immediately renamed to .u1conflict?
<rtgz> drbobb, I mean if you are connected to the server
<drbobb> rtgz: I just did that yesterday, put a new file in on one client
<drbobb> now on the other client I see only a .u1conflict file
<drbobb> and none with the original's name
<rtgz> drbobb, ok, say, you put the file to computerA. Does it get synced?
<drbobb> supposedly yes, I get a notification that says 1 file updated
<rtgz> drbobb, okay, then computerB tries to sync, downloads something that is immediately renamed to conflict file, right?
<drbobb> so it seems
<rtgz> drbobb, okay, do you have the access to both machines at this time?
<drbobb> right now only one of them
<drbobb> the other is at home and switched off
<rtgz> drbobb, ok. Does computerA synces u1conflict files if you put them to computerB?
<drbobb> oh and one more thing
<drbobb> I tried to fix the L1 folder by moving it out of Ubuntu One on both machines
<drbobb> and copying it to the server via the web interface
<drbobb> but that doesn't work
<drbobb> I click on create new folder, provide a name and confirm
<drbobb> but nothing happens - no folder is created
<rtgz> drbobb, hm... Is there anything special with the file name (aka, could you provide it here for me to test the web ui and client) ?
<rtgz> drbobb, I mean the path name, etc.
<drbobb> the (sub)folder name is L1
<rtgz> drbobb, anyway, here's how that can be diagnosed - first create a new folder, say 'testing' on ComputerA and create the directory structure mimicking the one that you already have. This will allow us to get info faster when browsing for relevant log entries.
<drbobb> ok, I guess I should come back when I'm able to contract both computers at once
<rtgz> drbobb, then it would be good to start ubuntuone-syncdaemon with debug enabled on the computerB ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Temporary%20debug%20mode ).
<drbobb> now I gotta get working, c.u. again
<drbobb> ok, thx for that suggestion
<rtgz> drbobb, then try connecting via applet and check whether files in testing dir get u1conflict
<drbobb> rtgz: some files do get u1conflict
<drbobb> but in the case at hand it's the folder itself
<rtgz> afterwards post your computerB's ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to the ticket (or paste.ubuntu.com if you get to IRC from computerB as well)
<drbobb> ok will do
<rtgz> drbobb, thanks
<rtgz> grrr, we need better conflict notification, i.e. "This file is considered to be conflicting because there appears to be newer file in the web interface and local copy was changed"
<rtgz> and the ability to chose whether to resolve conflicts manually (there appears some file conflicts in your U1 directory. How do you want to handle them? [Rename my to u1conflict], [Examine all files]... etc.
<rtgz> tomboy note web ui greates uuids w/o dashes. Is it ok?
<verterok> dobey, Chipaca: ping
<verterok> dobey, Chipaca: I know we already defined the UDFs DBus API, but was wondering if you guys needs something specific for the Shares/d bits
<rtgz> verterok, is support to obtain info on directory planned? I.e whether all files / folder under it are synced or not. Maybe it is better described as qecursive query for a path info.
<rtgz> i missed several days here being sick, breaking/fixing router and now I am back to ask weird questions and provide weird solutions to nonexistent issues :)
<verterok> rtgz: not for the time frame of the UDFs feature, but it should be simple to add such method
<verterok> rtgz: :)
<rtgz> verterok, since nautilus cannot be told to gather dbus requests this may mean a lot of metadata querying. ATM the only thing I know about metadata is something somewhere is slow...
<rtgz> verterok, I mean these requests will need to be sent for every folder and file. every folder request should trigger recursive internal checks.
<rtgz> Btw, applet is going away for Lucid, what's going to replace it?
<verterok> rtgz: I think the problem with doing a lot of dbus requests to get the metadtata of each file/dir is the cost of the dbus call itself
<verterok> rtgz: querying the metadata should be fast in the order of ~100 objects (files/dirs)
<verterok> s/100/1000/
<rtgz> verterok, this is done in the nautilus extension at the moment, so we cannot speed up this part.
<verterok> but don't have any benchmark :)
<rtgz> verterok, really need to see how that magical metadata looks like.
<rtgz> Btw, one.ubuntu.com is not yet IPv6-ready :-P
<verterok> rtgz: this is a very simple way to get all the metadtata of a tree: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355495/
<verterok> rtgz: the metadata it's just a bunch of pickled python dicts
<verterok> rtgz: ls -R ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm
<rtgz> verterok, every file has its own corresponding medatada file?
<verterok> pfibiger: do you know if there are any plans to make one.ubuntu.com IPV6-friendly? ^
<verterok> rtgz: yes
<rtgz> verterok, I am already prepared to test IPv6 connections :), that's why I am poking everyone everywhere and it seems that not much people out there are excited as much as I am with this :)
<pfibiger> verterok: i wouldn't say there are specific plans, but we ought to. file a bug? :)
<verterok> pfibiger: ok, thanks! :)
<verterok> rtgz: ^
<rtgz> verterok, he he... bug bug bug
<urbanape> jamesh: ping
<urbanape> or jblount: ping
<urbanape> jamesh, jblount: nm, found it
<joshuahoover1> dobey: ping
* jblount changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask jblount ! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<dobey> hi joshuahoover1
<dobey> verterok: i don't know that it needs any changes? and chipaca is on holiday this week
<joshuahoover1> dobey: hi! do have any ideas on bug 395483?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395483 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with...Firefox 3.5 not opening the installation file. I had to install Firefox 3.01 in order to solve. Same problem with Dillo and Epiphany." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395483
<verterok> dobey: oh, ok.
<verterok> dobey: just wondering if there are any plans to handle shares in the UI and you guys might need something extra from the API
<verterok> dobey: we can't take a look to it next week
<verterok> s/can't/can/ :p
<dobey> ok
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: hi, do we still need to provide the unnamed main couchdb and desktopcouch classes / headers?
<dobey> joshuahoover1: commented + Incomplete :)
<joshuahoover1> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> i guess i do have to do bug 'day' today, since i'm not in a meeting room somewhere :)
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, no, we are breaking the API like crazies on the unstable branch (CouchDB->Couchdb), so no need to, I think
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, well, maybe we could add a couchdb-compat.h file that #define's all the new stuff to match the old one
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, but since only evolution-couchdb uses it that I know, I don't think we need it
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: yes. same opinion here
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, but if you want, write that file, if evolution-couchdb from gnome-2-28 branch in git compiles with it, then it's working
<adiroiban> I think it should be better to fix evolution-couchdb
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, unstable branch of evo-couchdb now compiles fine with unstable coucjdb-glib
<adiroiban> job done :)
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, it fails to run on my system because I've by mistake installed e-d-s 2.30, which has some corba->dbus changes
<rodrigo__> but I should be fixing it soon to work with both 2.28 and 2.30
<adiroiban> ok
<diverse_izzue> hey all! is there (other than hanging out on irc) a way of knowing what's going on in the ubuntuone-world, such as a blog?
<rodrigo__> diverse_izzue, there is a twitter and a blog yeah
 * rodrigo__ looks for the blog
<dobey> there is a blog, and twitter/identi.ca accounts, and a facebook page
<rodrigo__> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?feed=rss2
<adiroiban> I build the source package for the latest couchd-db. works fine for me https://edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/+archive/ppa/+packages
<rodrigo__> ah, and facebook, yeah
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, cool!
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, works fine, as it installs fine, or the API really works fine?
<adiroiban> both
<rodrigo__> woohoo!
<rodrigo__> ok, so as soon as evo-couchdb is fixed for the 2.28/2.30 issue, I'll submit it for lucid
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, well, or you can submit it yourself, if you want
<adiroiban> yep. my packaging changes are here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/ubuntu-0-5-99
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, but I'll do a 0.6.0 release before that
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, you haven't pushed the branch
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: true, it looks like there were some error durring the push
<adiroiban> solved
<adiroiban> rodrigo__: what about the disable-debug merge proposal?
<adiroiban> is it ok?
<adiroiban> or you would like some other changes
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, yeah, sorry, it's in my queue, just busy with some other stuff
<adiroiban> ah. np
<rodrigo__> haven't looked at your last change, so don't worry for now, I'll add a comment as soon as I review it
<diverse_izzue> rodrigo__ & co: thanks. what are you planning for lucid?
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, the package branch looks great, so keep it around, and we'll submit that for lucid once we release 0.6.0 and evo-couchdb is fixed
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, oh, working on vala bindings?? -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adiroiban/couchdb-glib/vala-bindings
<rodrigo__> adiroiban rocks :D
<adiroiban> well, I need to do that work for building my vala app
<adiroiban> and I will plan to maintain them
<adiroiban> so I pushed that branch in case someone else find them useful
<adiroiban> if I have time, maybe I will write some vala tests for the vapi files
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, a friend of mine started writing vala bindings a long time ago, maybe you can get in touch with him, not for his code, which is out of date now, but for his plans, which I think were to be part of the vala bindings project/package
 * rodrigo__ looks for his email
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Say "me", document status, etc
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo__> me, document status, etc :)
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> oh right, sorry: "document status, etc"
<urbanape> me
<jblount> DONE: Worked on layout issues tagged gd in launchpad
<jblount> TODO: FACE
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: tag!
<teknico> DONE: finished fighting for net access, situation stable now; more work on two branches for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048); dealt with a dormant branch, waiting for desktopcouch's new version
<teknico> TODO: propose and land two branches for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048); finish setting up a development environment in a virtual machine; start implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<teknico> uff, gnome slows me down ;-P
<rodrigo__> eh, I'm next!
<rodrigo__> • DONE: Submitted latest stable couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb for Lucid. Changed DBus's create_share to accept more than one user/email. Looked at tomboy syncing problems. Some renaming of classes in couchdb-glib unstable. Almost got new XML<->HTML note converter
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Send Otto (otto.greenslade@canonical.com) a screencast of contacts picker. Retrieve OAuth tokens from keyring in music store widget. Ch
<rodrigo__> eck with Ken status of music store packages
<rodrigo__> next: CardinalFang
<teknico> rodrigo__, oops, sorry
<teknico> I blame gnome once again ;-)
<rodrigo__> teknico, yeah, sure, gnome's fault :D
<teknico> :-D
<urbanape> CardinalFang?
<CardinalFang> sorry -- got distracted.  urbanape, you first.
<urbanape> DONE: Bindwood's default operation is now complete. Local client understands and performs changes in location - moves happen! Submitted and landed new-folder-inline-edit branch.
<urbanape> Started helping jblount with the public URLs branch for web UI.
<urbanape> TODO: On-call review today, finish up public URLs branch, get migration and subsequent client code paths done for Bindwood.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> eom?
<urbanape> oops, had that last one on the clipboard.
<urbanape> CardinalFang is next
<teknico> glipper, klipper, it's all a dripper
<CardinalFang> DONE: slept off some of cold.  got sprint travel booked.  tomboy/snowy bug defense.
<CardinalFang> TODO: reviews. triage. coffee. desktopcouch update into karmic.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> Sorry for delay.
<CardinalFang> EOM.
<urbanape> jblount: should we maybe put the "make public" stuff on the info overlay?
<jblount> urbanape: Yep. It should already be there in that branch I sent you.
<dobey> oh i thought we didn't do the standup on tuesdays
<dobey> because of the bug day thing
<urbanape> oh, hey look, it is.
<jblount> urbanape: :)
<voytech> Hi people, what do You think about synchronizing akonadi in DesktopCouch/ UbuntuOne ? I'm trying to find a topic for my master thesis and I've found out that Aconadi is server for storing PIM data. In my opinion it could be nicely integrated with ubuntuOne. But as for now I don't have a knowledge how it works exactly. So I'm asking You If my idea id good
<dobey> voytech: someone was working on an akonadi backend to store contacts in desktopcouch, but i don't know if that's gone anywhere or not yet
<dobey> rodrigo__: do you know anything about that?
<rodrigo__> I know the kdeab people were working on it, not sure about the status though
<rodrigo__> statik should know, I think
<voytech> statik: Do You know something about synchronizing akonadi in ubuntuone/desktopcouch ? If there is someone working on it ?
<jblount> voytech: statik 's laptop is not working atm, so he might take a long time getting back to you
<aquarius> voytech, there's already been some work done by Till Adam and the KDAB team to provide a CouchDB back end to Akonadi
<aquarius> voytech, that code's in the upstream akonadi codebase, as I understand it
<aquarius> I don't know if anyone's still working on it and keeping it up to date with current desktopcouch, though
<aquarius> voytech, if you wanted to pick that code up and bring it up to date and provide really good Akonadi integration, that'd be great! We'd be happy to give advice about how to talk to desktopcouch
<till> I've not kept up with desktop couch, lateluy, no.
<till> The resource still worked, though, last time I tried.
<aquarius> till, that's what I thought, on both those points :)
<till> voytech: we (KDAB and the Akonadi team) will be happy to help
<aquarius> excellent!
<till> voytech: we just don't have the bandwidth to push it, atm
<till> (and desktopcouch was a bit of amoving target)
<aquarius> it's moving more slowly now than it was now that it's a stable API :)
<till> voytech: please to meet you, btw, I'm Till, I coordinate the KDE and Maemo work at KDAB, and I wrote the akonadi/couch resource :).
<voytech> I was disconnected for some time
<aquarius> voytech, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/12/%23ubuntuone.html#t16:06 might be useful then :)
<voytech> But I see my idea isn't bad :)
<aquarius> jolly good idea, is what it is.
<voytech> till: So you wrote the resource.. Where can I get some information about it ? I have to understand many thing fisrtly, becouse as I said before I'm new to ubuntuone/desktopcouch
<voytech> till: And I would like to know how your resource exactly works ? Maybe I could download it to become familiar with it ?
<gourgi> gourgi: hi jblount, hi all, for days now i'm seeing a "Something has gone wrong (500) Server Error" when trying to view my contacts from the webUI.  http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4572/screenshotwv.jpg  . what i have to do now ?
<jblount> gourgi: Hi! I think something is temporarily wrong with the contacts web ui. Let me ask around and see what the progress is on it.
<gourgi> thanks jblount
<jblount> gourgi: So that error page should have had a number on it that would help us track down the problem. I'm going to get this fixed, but I don't have any good way to track down your error.
<jblount> gourgi: How long have you been seeing this?
<gourgi> about 6-8 days now
<jblount> gourgi: Wow, that's a long time. Thanks for letting us know.
<gourgi> it is the 3rd day i'm coming here reporting this
<gourgi> :)
<rtgz> jblount, looks fine from here :-/
<jblount> gourgi: Do you see the same problem here? https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<jblount> rtgz: Yeah, it works for me, but I've only got a few contacts in.
<gourgi> jblount yes
<gourgi> same problem on the edge too.. jblount do you need to see my ~/.cache logs ?
<rtgz> shot in the dark: gourgi, do you have some non-latin1 characters in the first/last name of at least one of your contacts?
<jblount> gourgi: While I can't fix this for you now, I can make that number I mentioned show up on edge in a few hours so we can track down the problem. Have you submitted a bug about this yet?
<gourgi> rtgz i have almost all my contacts in my native language (greek). jblount i haven't yet, but i will if needed.
<rtgz> gourgi, good. will try with greek symbols
<jblount> gourgi: It would be very helpful if you could submit a bug, that way we could track the progress of the fix.
<gourgi> ok , i 'm filling it now
<jblount> gourgi: Thanks!
 * rtgz inserted an entry, waiting for replication...
<rtgz> hm.. how does desktopcouch use Avahi?
<aquarius> rtgz, for LAN sharing
<rtgz> aquarius, and if there is no Avahi running?
<rtgz> aquarius, 2010-01-12 21:41:16,446 - We seem to be running already, or can't publish our zeroconf advert.  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files
<aquarius> then it'll throw an error saying that we can't publish our zeroconf advert
<aquarius> as you have discovered :)
<rtgz> aquarius, will this error prevent, say, replication ?
<gourgi> rtgz jblount thanks for looking into this!  bug filed  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/506584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506584 in ubuntuone-servers "contacts page : Something has gone wrong (500)" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> we only publish a zeroconf advert if LAN sharing has been set up, so it doesn't affect most people
<rtgz> aquarius, hm.. I have LAN sharing set up? O_O
<aquarius> erm. I'm not sure whether replication as a whole is killed by that happening. CardinalFang would know better.
<aquarius> rtgz, there is a non-zero chance that I am lying about that. If I am lying, though, and we publish zeroconf regardless, then it's a bug. :)
<rtgz> aquarius, my ISP started to use .local domain (yep, will fight with them... SOON). My Avahi does not like this and dies.
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> that's flat out wrong
<aquarius> kill your ISP :)
<rtgz> aquarius, cannot kill ISP. onIspKill="disconnect()"
<aquarius> but if you're not doing LAN sharing then DC *shouldn't* publish zeroconf. But...it might do.
<aquarius> wish cardinalfang was around, he knows more about that sharing bit than I do. I'd have to grovel through the code and work it out
<dobey> so
<dobey> publish != search
<rtgz> aquarius, desktopcouch-service does not seem to return me the terminal prompt...
<dobey> and searching for other shared things still requires working avahi
<dobey> even if you aren't publishing anything over it
<rtgz> the problem that it looks like my replication is now broken due to this :-/
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, the point is that we only use avahi to detect the current location of already-paired LAN desktopcouches (well, and to actually *do* pairing). We know whether we are paired with LAN desktopcouches or not by looking in the management database, so *if* we are not paired with anything, we shouldn't publish a zeroconf advert (because it'll never be used. also, security.)
<aquarius> rtgz, run desktopcouch-pair
<aquarius> rtgz, to see if you're already LAN paired.
<aquarius> I think that you're not, though, which suggests that we're doing zeroconf advertising when we don't need to be, and if that fails we're crashing. Thus, epic fail
<rtgz> aquarius, it used to work, yet the last time i got replication worked was on 2010-01-04. Since then - ERRORs related to avahi and nothing went to U1... Scaaary
<aquarius> rtgz, yeah. I think (a) we're publishing zeroconf when we shouldn't, and (b) failing to publish zeroconf stops replication, which is two separate bugs. If you could file those bugs that'd be really nice
 * rtgz  - yeah, right - tried to test 1 bug, got 2 separate issues... yeah, right...
<dobey> aquarius: if i buy a new laptop with ubuntu on it, and i bring it hope, and start up some ubuntu one thing (which in turn starts up desktopcouch), how does it know whether or not it should be paired with things on the LAN that are already shared?
<aquarius> dobey, it is not paired. DC doesn't do LAN pairing unless you specifically ask it to, with the desktopcouch-pair tool
<dobey> aquarius: it doesn't check to see if something's already published, and try to connect to it if so?
<aquarius> it doesn't magically set up a mesh network
<dobey> boo.
<dobey> so why are we using zeroconf? :)
<dobey> (maybe we should call it oneconf)
<rtgz> aquarius, http://paste.ubuntu.com/355670/
<aquarius> how else do you propose that paired machines A and B find one another again?
<rtgz> dobey, noconf in my case
<aquarius> hahaha. So desktopcouch-pair *and* desktopcouch itself both assume that avahi works. Oops.
<dobey> aquarius: connect()? :)
<aquarius> dobey, connect to...where?
<jblount> aquarius: Are you going to push your Boxee ui to lp?
<dobey> "Host: [             ]"
<dobey> aquarius: my point is more that if we're going to use zeroconf, we might as well use it right :)
<aquarius> jblount, it's on my svn server because setting up LP projects is a pain in the arse. I have, now, another task on my list: create a bzr lp-new-project command that creates a project.
<dobey> (and make the user experience better)
<aquarius> dobey, you don't know the host (DHCP changes IPs, foo.local names don't work on Windows), and you don't know the port (DC randomly generates it every time it starts).
<aquarius> we can't ship Ubuntu with a CouchDB exposed to the universe listening by default. pitti would have me boiled alive.
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> i never said anything about having couchdb listening remotely by default
<aquarius> so how do you get your magic mesh network started, then?
<aquarius> well, OK, our little daemon listening by default, not couch itself
<aquarius> but it's still listening by default, which is a no-no.
<rtgz> aquarius, ubuntuone-client or desktopcouch - who is going to be the unfortunate owner of the bug?
<dobey> there's policy that apps can't find stuff shared by zeroconf from other machines, by default?
<jblount> gourgi: That fix is on it's way to edge now, is it ok if I ping you in a few hours (if you are around) to try to get us a erorr number?
<aquarius> rtgz, desktopcouch. assign it to cmiller, if you would, which he will give me a fishy look for but he's not here :)
<dobey> aquarius: i was saying we should let the user see "Oh, these are being shared on your network, pick one if it's yours, or ignore"
<dobey> and then let the user authenticate and pair if one of them is theirs
<aquarius> yeah, but if we don't listen by default then there will never be any listening!
<dobey> what are you talking about listening?
<gourgi> jblount thanks! yes, ping me please , i'll be around and i hope not in bed :)
<dobey> avahi is doing the listening, not us
<dobey> it's ALRADY doing it
<dobey> we're just not doing anything with the info
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, but avahi needs to advertise a port that we can connect to
<dobey> aquarius: no it doesn't
<gourgi> jblount if i don't reply please add a comment on my bug report
<aquarius> avahi has remote service activation?
<dobey> aquarius: you're conflating SERVING and PAIRING
<jblount> gourgi: Will do, it'll take some time, but I'll catch up with you here or there. Thanks again for your persistence :)
<dobey> aquarius: i'm only talking about the client side discovery part
<aquarius> dobey, so what does avahi advertise, then?
<dobey> aquarius: we should obviously only ever publish if the user enables the "[ ] Publish" checkbox
<gourgi> jblount no problem , i wish i can help more and solve this
<dobey> aquarius: why do you think it's advertising something?
<aquarius> dobey, I don't get what shows up in the list of "these machines are being shared on your network"
<dobey> aquarius: nothing, if nothing is publhsing stuff on your network
<aquarius> right. Then, that's what we currently do.
<dobey> *sigh*
<dobey> you're conflating SERVING and DISCOVERING, which are separate things :)
<dobey> stop it :)
<aquarius> I don't get what's supposed to happen once I've DISCOVERed that machine2 is sharing. What do I do then?
<dobey> aquarius: well if we discover something, then we let the user pair with it
<aquarius> how?
<dobey> uhm, how do we pair with it now?
<aquarius> by connecting to the advertised port on that machine
<aquarius> which means that it's SERVING.
<dobey> aquarius: it doesn't mean the lcoal machine is serving
<dobey> it means some other machine is serving
<dobey> avahi doesn't need to be serving anything to discover other machines which are
<aquarius> yeah, I agree. What you're describing is basically what we do, except that we don't give machines the ability to serve unless they need to be, in the same way that you turn off bluetooth discovery after a minute or so
<dobey> i was saying we should make it easier to pair with other machines that are already publishing
<dobey> you were saying that we should "only ever use avahi if we intend to publish"
<dobey> which doesn't make sense to me :)
<dobey> aquarius: and https://edge.launchpad.net/groundcontrol might have stuff to create projects... i don't remember if it does or not :)
<aquarius> ah. What I meant was: since we don't allow machines to be publishing unless they're already paired, we only need to serve if we already have pairings. If we do not have pairings, we don't need to serve, and thus we don't need avahi.
<aquarius> your disagreement is because you want machines to be able to serve even when they're not paired, and I don't.
<rtgz> OK, asked ISP to bring the zone down, since this is only used for BitTorrent retracker
<dobey> aquarius: and how do you pair two machines, if neither of them are serving?
<aquarius> dobey, you run desktopcouch-pair on machine 1, it tells you to run desktopcouch-pair on machine2, they then find one another.
<dobey> ugh :)
<aquarius> you have to do something on machine2, otherwise I can just pair with your shared DB without your consent and steal all your data.
<dobey> i wonder how well couchdb deals with > 2 machines paired together
<aquarius> if your answer is: don't turn on publishing if you will ever, ever be on the same LAN as any untrusted computer ever, then, well, fail.
<dobey> so if i pair with my machine at home, and then go to a coffee shop, my couchdb can be violated by anyone?
<dobey> there's no authentication at all?
<aquarius> No, because you don't have the oauth tokens.
<aquarius> The pairing process exchanges them.
<dobey> but after i pair, and i go to another network, any machine there can run desktopcouch-pair, and it'll see my couch?
<dobey> and can try to exchange tokens with it?
<rtgz> since there are many ISPs that have bad .local habit I wonder why people did not complain earlier...
<dobey> there probably aren't that many?
<rtgz> and since there is no info from replication thread that something is not working we give false hope... again
<rtgz> Bug #327362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327362
<rtgz> Ok, fixed that on the router...
<aquarius> dobey, no. we advertise like this: if we are paired with another machine, we advertise couch itself (protected by oauth). If we are currently *in the process of pairing*, we also advertise the pairing daemon.
<rtgz> ok, greek letters went through fine
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> anyone seeing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355715/ when running make test in ubuntuone-client trunk?
<rtgz> dobey, checking...
<rtgz> dobey, you are not alone
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> well at least I already filed the bug for it... in September...
<urbanape> jblount: made some good progress today on the branch. I think things will work now, but still want to add some niceties.
 * rtgz oO( this is the first time I ran `make test` on ubuntuone-client )
#ubuntuone 2010-01-13
<angels21usa> hello?
<angels21usa> Is there anyone here that might be able to help with a problem in ubuntu karmic
<corecode> hey
<corecode> how do i find out whether my couchdb is syncing to one?
<corecode> should some files appear there?
<aquarius> corecode, hey
<aquarius> corecode, what are you storing in desktopcouch that should be syncing? If you're storing contacts, for example, from Evolution, then your contacts should show up in the Ubuntu One web interface
<corecode> firefox bookmarks
<aquarius> corecode, aha. We're not currently displaying bookmarks in the web UI, as you've discovered :)
<corecode> yes
<corecode> do i have to restart couchdb to make it sync to one?
<aquarius> no. it should just work.
<corecode> or is there a way to query whether it is syncing?
<corecode> even tho i just signed up to one?
<corecode> i didn't log out+in
<aquarius> ah, it might not start syncing until a logout and login
<corecode> so how would it know that it now can sync to it
<corecode> that's why i'm asking :)
<aquarius> but...it might do. I'm actually not sure :)
<aquarius> are you running Ubuntu One for filesync?
<aquarius> (i.e., are files in your Ubutnu One folder being synced?)
<corecode> tomboy notes are
<corecode> if i manually click synchronize
<corecode> dunno about the files
<corecode> yep that works
<aquarius> try dropping a file into your Ubuntu One folder and then (a) you should get a notification bubble saying "Ubuntu One is synchronising your files", and (b) that file should show up in the web interface
<corecode> i just touched a file
<corecode> and it immediately showed up
<corecode> pretty cool
<aquarius> we think it's pretty cool, too ;)
<corecode> is that couchdb's work?
<aquarius> no. filesync is a separate process, called the "syncdaemon".
<corecode> ok
<aquarius> data, like Evolution contacts or Firefox bookmarks, is couchdb, though
<corecode> so we still don't know if my bookmarks are synced
<aquarius> have a look in $HOME/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktopcouch-replication.log
<aquarius> do you use Evolution for email?
<aquarius> this conversation is showing up an interesting hole in what we do, i.e., how do you know that couchdb replication is working? :)
<aquarius> I am making a note of it :)
<corecode> no, using thunderbird
<aquarius> one way to know if it's working is to look in the log file, as above, but that's a really hostile way to do it :0
<corecode> not sure yet whether i like evolution
<corecode> consumer_secret?
<aquarius> the consumer secret is part of your secret access key for couchdb
<aquarius> (don't post it publically)
<corecode> doesn't look very secret
<corecode> looks like a joke :)
<corecode> seems to be working
<corecode> great
<corecode> thanks
<corecode> good work there
<aquarius> aha, yes, the consumer_secret for Ubuntu One isn't secret, it's "hammertime" ;-)
<aquarius> but some of the other parts of that key are secret
<aquarius> superb
<aquarius> glad it's working for you!
<corecode> :)
<corecode> weird. something is not working out
<corecode> regarding the sync
<corecode> now i'm at work, but i didn't get the bookmarks synced
<corecode> there is a python exception in the log tho
<corecode> error: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<corecode> hm, seems it only replicated part of my bookmarks - the toolbar synced (not sure if i actually want that), the rest didn't appear yet
<aquarius> corecode, syncing doesn't happen partially, unless something has gone dramatically weirdly wrong, which means that the problem isn't "all of your bookmarks are in your local couch but only some of them synced to Ubuntu One", it's almost certainly "only some of your bookmarks made it into your local couch", which suggests a problem with Bindwood, the Firefox bookmark sync app. The bloke to talk to about that is urbana
<aquarius> pe, who'll be here soon
<corecode> ok
<corecode> is there a way to dump what is in the couch?
<aquarius> corecode, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/ViewingMyData
<corecode> strange. seems that there are only the bookmarks from work
<corecode> will look into this later
<corecode> thanks
<aquarius> np
<voytech> till: I'd like to take a look at your resource for integrating desktopcouch with akonadi server. Is there a possibility to download it or sth ?
<till> voytech: sure, it's in KDE svn, let me find the url
<till> voytech: feel free to join #akonadi, btw, there's lots of helpful people there :)
<voytech> till: ok I'll join
<till> svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/pim/akonadi/desktop-couch
<till> voytech: depends on qjson, which is also in kde svn
<till> sec
<voytech> till: it's a desktop-couch-resource or couchdb-qt or both ?
<urbanape> morning, sports fans
<till> voytech: there are three bits, qjson, the json parser wrapped in Qt
<till> voytech: couchdb-qt which can connect to and read and write couchdb instances, also wrapped in a decent Qt API
<till> voytech: and finally the resource itself, which uses both ot those
<CardinalFang> I have to go AFK soon.
<CardinalFang> DONE: reviews, bug triage.  Half a day sick.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Half a day sick again; back at 1800UTC.  Get back to M about job.  Push se
<CardinalFang> rver fix for snowy-ish bug.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: pericarditis.  Hardware sucks.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, oh, hope you get well soon then :)
<urbanape> yeah, get better
<CardinalFang> thx.
<dobey> make a hot toddy or two... it's a miracle cure i says
<urbanape> yuck, that doesn't sound good at all.
<urbanape> man, will you look at the time?
<urbanape> Desktop+ MEETING STARTS MEETING BEGINS AWOOOGA AWOOOOGA
<urbanape> say me to claim your spot
<urbanape> e
<urbanape> me
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> aquarius, dobey, who else?
<urbanape> jblount's not on
 * aquarius is on the phone
<urbanape> DONE: Reworked a bit of the public urls branch, still need to hook up the success/failure prettification.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up public URLs branch, get migration and subsequent client code paths done for Bindwood.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> teknico: you're up
<teknico> DONE: fighting with funambol_cared (#506898); fighting with ubuntuone-storage-protocol (#506974); some reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews; propose and land a branch for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048); finish setting up a development environment in a virtual machine; start implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> BLOCK: ubuntuone-storage-protocol misbehaving (#506974), need to be able to push branches for sourcedeps/funambol_cared (#506898)
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: New XML<->HTML converter done finally! Contacts picker design discussions with John and Otto
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Send Otto (otto.greenslade@canonical.com) a screencast of contacts picker. Retrieve OAuth tokens from keyring in music store widget. Check with Ken
<rodrigo_>  status of music store packages
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> no next?
<urbanape> guess not. MEETING ENDS, thanks folks. anyone else can pop up later on.
<dobey> me
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Bug Day, Branch with initial test code for ubuntuone-login script
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More new UI code and tests
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<urbanape> thanks, dobey
<urbanape> make public/private now works in the files UI, but I need to do some dynamic updating of the record on the page and color flashes and all that stuff.
* jblount changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask jblount ! | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
* jblount changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Just ask! | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<urbanape> hey, jblount
<urbanape> make public/private now works in the files UI, but I need to do some dynamic updating of the record on the page and color flashes and all that stuff.
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo__: you're the man!
<sandy|lurk> can't wait to test out your latest fix
<rodrigo__> sandy|lurk, yes! but why am I? :)
<rodrigo__> ah, ok
<rodrigo__> sandy|lurk, next step is moving the storage of notes to tomboy's xml, but I first want to make sure the new HTML<->XML converter works perfectly
<sandy|lurk> oh, I see
<sandy|lurk> that makes sense
<rodrigo__> it's passed all my tests, so I think it should be ok
<rodrigo__> but who knows, crazy tomboy users might break it :D
<jblount> urbanape: Nice, thanks for working on that.
<mandel> aquarius, hi, I have been working on the address book again after the holidays and I have decided that I'm going to use categories at least for now. Groups is too much work (specially UI)
<aquarius> mandel, OK :)
<mandel> aquarius, funny enough dobey and rodrigo were right ;)
<dobey> heh
<corecode> urbanape: is there a way to tell bindwood not to sync some of the bookmarks?
<corecode> urbanape: especially, i'm interested in not having the same bookmarks toolbar everywhere
<corecode> specifically*
<mandel> rodrigo_. quick question,  has the categories field in the contacts record been removed?
<brianchidester> tremolux:
<brianchidester> tremolux: ping
<mandel> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> pong
<mandel> aquarius, has hte categories field been removed from the contact record?
<aquarius> I'm not sure; that's a rodrigo__ question, I'm afraid, despite how you've already asked him -- I think he might not be around. Sorry!
<mandel> aquarius, np, I guess you guys have to rest some time :P I'll send him a mail
<tremolux> brianchidester: hey
<rodrigo__> mandel, the categories field needs to be added, it hasn't been in the contact record ever
<mandel> rodrigo_, ok, my memory must be failing me, do you mind adding it?
<mandel> rodrigo_, or name it something more appropriate as you wish
<rodrigo_> mandel, well, it needs code to come live, but yeah, I guess we can add it to the record schema
<mandel> rodrigo_, indeed, if the code is there don't worry, I'll be using it (application_annotations) 'til you add it, not a problem at all :)
<rodrigo_> the code is not there, neither in evo-couchdb nor in the server code
<rodrigo_> but if you're going to use it, please use a top-level "categories" field, not app_annotations/categories, please :D
<rodrigo_> that's what we're going to use
<mandel> rodrigo_ ok, I'll use categories in the top level
<rodrigo_> mandel, cool
<rodrigo_> mandel, it's mainly to avoid you doing double work, and to have to change all the code when we add it to our code
<mandel> rodrigo_ don't worry is just one line of code, the pain would be updating the contacts later ;)
<mandel> rodrigo_ I'll use the top level then
<rodrigo_> yeah, also :)
 * rodrigo_ -> dinner and film
<urbanape> corecode: not right now, no.
<corecode> mh.
<corecode> oh wow and it does not replicate bookmark folders?
<corecode> ouch
<urbanape> it does now.
<urbanape> the version I'm working on at the moment, rather.
<urbanape> it'll be in my PPA soon, and in lucid alpha3
<voytech> Till: I have problem downloading sources from repository :( I use svnTortoise for windows (Currently I work on windows :P) I'm using svn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/akonadi/desktop-couch/ as a repository URL but after checkout command I get an error "could not connect to server http://svn.kde.org"
<till> voytech: if you are using anonymous access, it'll have to be anonsvn.kde.org
<till> voytech: svn.kde.org works only for write enabled accounts
<voytech> till: Oh now I understand. I surely have no access :)
<voytech> till: thanks
<voytech> till: Haha, now that is funny :) I use now anonsvn.kde.org and I get in response: Error OPTIONS of 'here is the url'  Error 200 OK :)  and finished - and there are no files copied.
<voytech> very strange Error 200 OK :)
<till> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org etc?
<voytech> till: Ohhh svn:// but now no repository found :) in 'svn://anonsvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/akonadi/desktop-couch
<urbanape> jblount: you still around?
<jblount> urbanape: I am, I was just about to ping you about the rollout.
<till> voytech: anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk et
<till> c
<voytech> till: now it works. Thank you Till and sorry for bothering You
<till> No problem.
<urbanape> jblount: cool. I think I've got the flashes mostly working.
<urbanape> oh, I wanted to ask you about the centering of the overlays.
<urbanape> did we ever straighten that out? (but not get it landed?)
<jblount> urbanape: Oh, yes!
<jblount> I've looked into that briefly, lazr doesn't seem to provide a way to center something horizontally, but not vertically.
<urbanape> Cool, I think I've got it all worked out. Care to try it out?
<urbanape> it might need a little styling finesse.
<urbanape> In particular, the text input with the public URL is too long.
<urbanape> but feel free to grab it here: lp:~urbanape/ubuntuone-servers/public-files-webui
<jblount> Great, I'll bring it down now and take a look.
<urbanape> awesome
<urbanape> also, I'm not super keen on the layout of that part of the overlay.
<jblount> I need to look at lazr itself to see if I can break out horz / vert centering for the overlays.
<urbanape> it's definitely functional, but nerdy-engineer functional
<jblount> criticism without input is not super useful :)
<urbanape> I mean the layout I changed
<urbanape> not criticizing you, I'm criticizing ne
<jblount> Even so, any ideas to fix it?
<urbanape> I'd like to see an interface like the iPhone's toggles. When switched from Private to Public, it makes the request, gets the public URL and stitches it in underneath.
<urbanape> see what you think in its current state
<jblount> urbanape: Is this flashing red because of the page reload?
<urbanape> are you seeing the red flash if you do multiple clicks?
<urbanape> huh. it's getting into some weird state.
<urbanape> okay, not ready for prime time just yet.
<jblount> urbanape: No worries. I was about to make some changes to the code, but perhaps I should just talk to you about them.
<jblount> When we had a chat about this feature on ubunet-discuss, we came to the conclusion that a big button that says "Publish" would be the best option for the initial state.
<jblount> When a file is public, there should be a input field with the url (and probably a bit of copy explaining what it's there for) along with a similar big button labeled "Stop publishing"
<jblount> We talked a bit about saying "Make private", but jamesh was convinced this was a misnomer since we can't really erase a file that was previously "public" from the internet's memory.
<jblount> (If I was a better planner, I would have mentioned this to you before pleading for your help) :)
<urbanape> 'salright
<urbanape> those are easy enough to change
<urbanape> I saw the discussion in passing, but didn't really pay close attention.
<jblount> urbanape: What's the best way to swap out versions of lazr-js in ubuntuone-servers ?
<urbanape> that's still up for discussion.
<gabrielsimon> hi
<gabrielsimon> is the service down right now ?
<urbanape> I tried to extricate it from the sourcecode, but we were moving away from sourcedeps, and it's not easily packageable as a .deb just yet.
<jblount> gabrielsimon: Yes, sadly. We ran into some trouble rolling out some changes, and bright minds are working to bring it back up as we speak.
<jblount> urbanape: Cool, cool. I'll see what I can do without touching lazr for the moment, and move it back to lazr at a later date.
<gabrielsimon> ok thank you. this feature is awesome, hope you'll get it back on its feet soon :)
<urbanape> jblount: rollout is planned for tomorrow?
<jblount> urbanape: Rollout happened a hour or two ago. Probably not again till Tuesday.
<urbanape> k
<jblount> urbanape: You aren't in the sekrit channel, but they're talking about it there. Some issues with the db stuff jdo was working on.
<jblount> (not that it was jdo's work, but I have no idea what is fouling things up)
<urbanape> hmm, irssi disconnected me from the company's servers.
<urbanape> thought those channels were awful quiet.
<urbanape> stupid IRC>
<urbanape> I'm gonna switch back to X-Chat
<jblount> urbanape: Funny, I had the same problem earlier today with my server. Something broke with dns stuff last night and it took me most of the morning to fix.
<urbanape> brb
<jblount> I always read "brb" as "burb".
<urbanape> that's how I said it, too.
<urbanape> gonna try thunderbird 3 while I'm feeling changey
<eco2geek> is anyone else having problems accessing anything other than their "shared with me" folder?
<eco2geek> it's the only one showing up in the web interface.
<statik> eco2geek: yes, we're investigating it right now. hope to have it fixed in a jiffy :)
<eco2geek> thank you :-)
<eco2geek> !weather 97211
#ubuntuone 2010-01-14
<urbanape> jblount, I figured it out. I was never unsubscribing that button from the action, so every time you click it, it adds on more subscribers.
<statik> all better now
<urbanape>  jblount: fixed the extra event subscribers. Pushing now
<urbanape> question: If a file is public, should its URL that we expose in the file table be its public URL?
<jblount> urbanape: Is there a good reason for that? Swapping the urls out seems like extra complication for little benefit.
<urbanape> no, no particular reason, just asking
<urbanape> consistency, really.
<urbanape> then, you could just right-click on the URL, copy it, paste it into IM or whatever
<urbanape> if the file is public, always deal with its public URL.
<jblount> Yeah. I'd actually prefer it becuase it exposes the url closer to top level...
 * jblount takes note that public files probably need to be indicated as such somewhere in the ui other than just in the details overlay
<urbanape> also a good idea
<urbanape> I had these questions for johnlea yesterday, but he was away
<urbanape> if he wants to chime in ^^
<johnlea> urbanape: what's the question?
<urbanape> should we decorate the file table entries in any way when they're available as a public file?
<johnlea> urbanape: the file table is not exposed through the UI?
<urbanape> ?
<johnlea> urbanape: what is the file table?
<urbanape> in the /files/ ui
<urbanape> in the web UI, if a file is public, should we decorate it any way so that the user can see at a glance?
<johnlea> ahhh, you are talking about the files page on the website
<johnlea> yes
<johnlea> we need to design how published files are going to be indicated on the desktop, and then when that is agreed use that as the basis for modifying the website
<urbanape> so, nothing right now. that's fine
<johnlea> my todo list is: 1. file sync (UDFs) 2. file share 3. file publish
<Overtone_> My machines are not sync'ing at the moment. Is this a common problem for anyone?
<urbanape> johnlea, does that mean we shouldn't have the publish capabilities exposed in the web ui yet?
<jblount> urbanape: No. We're not going to wait to expose this feature until it's ready on the desktop.
<jblount> Overtone_: You are the second person I've heard report it, and I know we're having some database related issues.
<Overtone_> Is there anything I can do to help debug it?
<jblount> Overtone_: I don't believe so, all of our db hackers are working on it right now.
<Overtone_> OK, I'll wait a while and try again later!
<jblount> Overtone_: Thanks, sorry for the trouble!
<dobey> hrmm
<johnlea> urbanape, yes hold off exposing the publish capabilities in the web interface until we have designed how it will work on the desktop
<urbanape> johnlea, jblount, and anyone else involved: Please work out a consistent story.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> this one time...
<jblount> urbanape: Keep hacking, I'm pretty sure statik wouldn't want us to slow down on this and doesn't want to wait to expose the feature, but he's a little busy with the db weirdness.
<urbanape> this calls for Thunderdome.
 * dobey goes over to the xbox and puts in Borderlands
<johnlea> urbanape, jblount: I'm not sure it is worth implementing a feature that without a design when it is due to be designed in the near future.  You can implement something, but it after the design work is done the required functionality is different the work may be wasted.
<johnlea> if
 * johnlea going into meeting
<dobey> johnlea: do you and otto have a few minutes for a call today?
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS (although a little late)
<jblount> Say "me" to document your status, we're doing DONE / TODO / BLOCKED today.
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<aquarius> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo__> me
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> Ready?
<jblount> CardinalFang: I'm ready !
<CardinalFang> DONE: Found bug/test-failure in merged Tomboy/Notes code.  Half sick-day
<CardinalFang> TODO: File bugs and blueprints.  Fix that Tomboy/Notes bug.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> jblount, what do you see, from there on the summit of Mount Dora?
<jblount> DONE: Got my stupid cranky server fixed in the morning, worked on layout bugs
<jblount> TODO: Keep hacking on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=gd&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<jblount> BLOCKED: None
<jblount> teknico: YOU!
<teknico> DONE: more fighting with funambol_cared (#506898); worked on a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584); started implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> TODO: land a branch for configuring funambol for sending sms messages (#418048); more work implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> BLOCK: ubuntuone-storage-protocol misbehaving (#506974)
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: spec file delivery downloader daemon; many design discussions
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: redo music store URLs; have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> rodrigo__, go
<rodrigo__> • DONE: Contacts picker design discussions with John and Otto. Checked with Ken status of music store packages. Retrieve oauth credentials from keyring in music store widget. Fixed JS code in music store widget. On-call review. CouchdbAuth object in couchdb-glib
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo__> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo__> go dobey
<dobey> i thought it was jblount's turn again, since he said me twice :P
<dobey> ☺ DONE: More testing code for login script
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More new UI code and tests
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<jblount> (Sorry I'm confusing did everyone get a chance? )
<dobey> e'run dat's hur
<jblount> well, EOM
 * johnlea is back from meeting
<urbanape> oh, damn. me:
<urbanape> DONE: Finished the green/red flash for the public files UI. Who knows its current state?
<urbanape> TODO: Back to Bindwood - migration and subsequent client code paths.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<gourgi> hey jblount i updated my contacts error 500 bug (#506584) with the oopsid ,
<jblount> gourgi: Nice, thanks for the update!
<teknico> gourgi, thanks, I'll have a look
<gourgi> jblount teknico you welcome, tell me if anything more needed
<dobey> clearly gweather is confused about what the weather is
<dobey> because it is most definitely not raining here.
<dobey> at least it's supposed to break 50F today
<rodrigo__> adiroiban, I've added the CouchdbAuth object, now for basic auth, you just need to add an 'Authorization' HTTP header, right?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: thank. I will change my code.
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, well, wait, we need to define how the auth will be done
<rodrigo_> if you just need to add an HTTP header, a 'gchar *add_http_header ()" virtual method would be enough
<adiroiban> my path uses the libsoup authentication api
<rodrigo_> yeah, I was thinking about just not doing the SoupAuth stuff
<adiroiban> and it can be used for basic or digest
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok, I guess we'll have to add SoupOauth then
<adiroiban> or other http auth
<adiroiban> if we want to only support Basic auth
<adiroiban> we can have a simple hack
<adiroiban> and add the headere
<adiroiban> with username and plain text password
<adiroiban> but since this is a generic couchdb lib
<rodrigo_> yeah, we should support them both
<adiroiban> I assume other http auths will be welcomed
<aquarius> you can't only support basic auth, since you can't use that for desktopcouch. But supporting basic *and* oauth would be fine, I think
<adiroiban> for desktopcouch, oauth is all we need
<rodrigo_> aquarius, yes, we are adding basic http auth, oauth already supported
<aquarius> rodrigo_, oh right gotcha :)
<rodrigo_> just trying to find a good API to support all auth mechanisms
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: is simle
<adiroiban> use the libsoup api
<rodrigo_> yeah, but not sure yet how to fit oauth there
<adiroiban> and let developers provide the username and password
<rodrigo_> will talk to the libsoup developers
<adiroiban> and define a list o prefered auth methods
<adiroiban> something like in ssh
<dobey> rodrigo_: what about oauth + libsoup?
<rodrigo_> dobey, yeah, that's what I'm thinking, adding oauth support to libsoup directly
<dobey> rodrigo_: i mean, what's the problem?
<rodrigo_> it doesn't support it right now, couchdb-glib just adds an Authorization header
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: basicaly my basic http auth code can also be used for the other methods
<rodrigo_> dobey, no problem :)
<adiroiban> just change the name of the functions
<adiroiban> :)
<dobey> well, aside from oauth :)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, but we can't remove oauth support if we use SoupAuth right now
<adiroiban> no
<adiroiban> there is no oauth support in libsoup
<adiroiban> so we need libsoup + custom oauth handling
<adiroiban> but handling http auth in libsoup is simple
<adiroiban> as you will only need to connect to „authenticate” signal
<rodrigo_> yeah, but the "problem" is I want a single auth API, so that you do:
<rodrigo_> auth = couchdb_auth_new_oauth|http|whatever....
<rodrigo_> couchdb_session_set_auth (session, auth);
<rodrigo_> and thus support all auth mechanisms in one call
<adiroiban> ok
<adiroiban> and what is the current problem
<adiroiban> the CouchDBAuth structure
<rodrigo_> <danw> sure. i'm not totally sure that OAuth fits into SoupAuth though. also, ross burton was looking at this a long time ago and may have done something (possibly in librest?)
<adiroiban> could have a : type , user, pass, and auth fields
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, I guess we'll have to do our CouchdbAuth-based stuff
<adiroiban> we already have the oauth fields
<adiroiban> so we only need to move them in a dedicated structure / class
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, but then what the interface of CouchdbAuth would be, or are you saying to have your soupauth-based code in CouchdbAuth and just have a separated CouchdbOAuthAuth for oauth?
<rodrigo_> http://burtonini.com/bzr/soupoauth/
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: nope. let me paste the idea
<adiroiban> :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<statik> rodrigo_, have you run jslint on the embedded javascript in your oauth-credentials-from-keyring branch?
<rodrigo_> statik, no
<statik> rodrigo_, i'm just nervous about how to test the js, and the long term maintenance of it. what would you think about storing the js in a datafile, and reading it in from the file when you need it? then it would be easier to test changes to the js
<rodrigo_> statik, yes, that's what I was thinking
<rodrigo_> statik, it's in the code right now for easier testing, so that you don't need to install the code anywhere and just run it in the source tree
<rodrigo_> statik, but yeah, I'll move it to a file in the next branch, and add jslint tests to the makefile, then, right?
<dobey> is there not a good way to run unit tests on js?
<statik> dobey: there is, but this branch has javascript embedded in string constants in C files
<aquarius> there are semi-good ways -- jsunit, for example -- but it's more complex in the context of JS that expects to be running against a DOM but that isn't in a browser.
<statik> which complicates it somewhat
<dobey> rodrigo_: for client i split lint and test into separate rules, and added them as dependencies to the check: rule
<rodrigo_> dobey, ok
<dobey> rodrigo_: so you probably want a jslint rule for jslint, and have check depend on it
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: http://etherpad.com/fuhKLBwxMH
<adiroiban> basicaly I envisioned a CouchDBAuth class that extend SoupAuth
<adiroiban> extends
<adiroiban> in SoupAuth we don't have SoupCredentials as it only needs user and password
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I see we might not need CouchdbAuth then, just the credentials,
<rodrigo_> the "authenticate" signal can be in CouchdbSession
<adiroiban> well
<adiroiban> in this case
<adiroiban> implementors will not be able to choose fallbacks
<adiroiban> of we need to implement an api for fallback
<adiroiban> or we will not support fallbacks :)
<rodrigo_> and then, how do you pass the correct data to SoupAuth? it only understands username and password
<adiroiban> exposing an proxied SoupAuth will allow implementations to behave different based on Realm, but mostly on scheme-name
<rodrigo_> hmm
<adiroiban> but maybe nowadays
<adiroiban> there are not to many apps using Realm and scheme-name
<adiroiban> there is one thing that needs to be changed in the current couchdb-glib logic
<adiroiban> we need to have make it „react” to couchdb server auth requrest
<adiroiban> right now it is pretty dumb
<rodrigo_> yes, an "authenticate" signal when there is a 401, right?
<adiroiban> if oauth is enabled by the user
<adiroiban> oauth will be always used
<adiroiban> even if the server does not requires authentication
<adiroiban> yes
<rodrigo_> well, that code assumes it's desktopcouch
<adiroiban> the change should be done in couchdb_send_message
<dobey> verterok: ping
<verterok> dobey: pong
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: oauth is a standard auth method in couchdb?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, not sure if standard, but it comes by default, not enabled though, AFAIK
<adiroiban> ok
<dobey> verterok: hey. i'm confused about how to make a test fail in the callbacks from dbus
<rodrigo_> aquarius, does couchdb support other auth mechanisms by default?
<dobey> verterok: i can make it time out, but that's not a useful failure message
<aquarius> rodrigo_, only basic auth
<aquarius> rodrigo_, and oauth
<verterok> dobey: please elaborate :) in which callback from dbus? the error_handler?
<dobey> verterok: the signal handler for NewCredentials for example
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, so let's see if the whole picture makes sense:
<verterok> dobey: could you pastebin the code? or is there a branch I can pull?
<urbanape> jblount, well, in any case, I slightly modified it to update the URL both in the fileTable and in the information overlay depending on its status.
<dobey> verterok: my test-login branch in tests/test_login.py
<urbanape> I've pushed it to lp:~urbanape/ubuntuone-servers/public-files-webui
<dobey> verterok: d.callback(False) doesn't do what i thought it did :)
<verterok> dobey: ok, gimme 1' to pull
<rodrigo_> couchdb tries to send_message and get a 401, in which case it emits a "authenticate" signal?
<dobey> and calling d.errback() causes a timeout
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, or should it already have a CouchdbAuth associated to it the 1st time it sends_message?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, and call the "authenticate" signal on CouchdbAuth?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: if couchdb will only support basic auth and oauth, we can have the libsoup signal implemented in couchdb-glib and not expose it
<verterok> dobey: you want to fire the oauth_denied?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, I'd like to not expose libsoup API in couchdb-glib
<dobey> verterok: no, i want to make the test fail if i don't get the signal i'm expecting to get
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: then just have CouchDBCredential structure
<verterok> dobey: oh, so I you get other signal, e.g: auth_denied is called, you want it to fail?
<adiroiban> that can be created both _with_username_and_password and _with_oauth
<dobey> verterok: yes
<verterok> dobey: d.errback(twisted.python.failure.Failure(Exception('Oops, wrong handler called!')))
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: and have couchdb_session_authenticate(CouchDBSession session, CouchDBCredential credentials)
<dobey> hmm
<verterok> dobey: the other option is to: d.addCallback(lambda r: self.assertTrue(e))
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, and when should that be called, when the app using couchdb-glib gets a 401? that is, no management of 401s in couchdb-glib itself?
<verterok> dobey: you still call d.callback(False), but check for the callback result
<dobey> verterok: the errback just gets me a timeout
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: is should be called instead of the current couchdb_enable_oauth
<verterok> dobey: could you paste the line of the errback call?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: maybe we can call it couchdb_session_set_authentication(CouchDBSession session, CouchDBCredential credentials)
<dobey> verterok: i copied and pasted your paste, into the signal handler method :)
<verterok> dobey: hehe, probably a syntax error :)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, and no "authenticate" signal in CouchdbSession?
<verterok> dobey: change it to: d.errback(False)
<verterok> dobey: in the meantime I'm getting a copy of the branch
<dobey> ok that works
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yes. no exposed „authenticate” signal
<adiroiban> but we will need to expose a „authentication-failed” signal
<verterok> dobey: quite probably a syntax error. you might need to do: from twisted.python import failure and d.errback(failure.Failure(<your failure>))
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, ok
<dobey> probably
<verterok> dobey: but you can pass anything to an errback, but usually it's a Failure instance :)
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, and CouchdbAuth then disappears?
<dobey> yeah
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yes
<rodrigo_> ok, makes sense to me now, we would just use SoupAuth for the non-oauth mechanisms internally in CouchdbSession
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yes. the implementation should be similar to my code for basic aouth
<rodrigo_> yes
<adiroiban> just modify couchdb_send_message to also „cry” when oauth is not working
<dobey> verterok: thanks again :)
<verterok> dobey: np, :)
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yep. it looks a nice API for me. We can call it couchdb_session_enable_authentication
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, sounds better than authenticate
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: i have updated the ehterpad
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yeah, I can see you typing :D
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, instead of _new_with_username_password/_new_with_oauth, wouldn't it look better if we had CouchdbCredentials be username/password based, and then have a separated CredentialsOAuth class?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I am not sure if we are going to see more authentication schemes, so maybe we can get rid of CouchDBCredential and have couchdb_session_enable_auth_with_user_and_pass and
<adiroiban> ouchdb_session_enable_auth_with_oauth
<rodrigo_> and enable_auth_with_oauth, yes
<rodrigo_> I guess it makes things a lot easier
<rodrigo_> and couchdb just supports basic and oauth, so we won't be missing any auth mechanisms
<adiroiban> the purpose for CouchdbCredentials is to allow us to add other auth schemes, without changing the existing api
<adiroiban> so if couchdb is planned to support other auth schemes
<rodrigo_> right, that would make the api be prepared for extension, so maybe it's a good idea after all
<adiroiban> it would make sense to have CouchDBCredential
<adiroiban> if not couchdb_session_enable_auth_with_user_and_pass and couchdb_session_enable_auth_with_oauth should be fine
<adiroiban> I assume oauth and user/password should be fine by now
<adiroiban> HTTP Digest and NTML can be implemented using the user and pass api
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, let's go with ..Credentials object then
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, but the interface between it and ..Session is not clear to me
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, should the ...Session object know what to do with each type of credentials? that is, SoupAuth, just add an oauth header, etc?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: yes
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: if couchdb will have Kerberos, I would like couchdb-glib to handle kerberos auth for me
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: same for an auth scheme based on PKI
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: just like it does now for oauth
<rodrigo_> well, what I mean is if it the ..Credentials object should do that
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I see Credentials just like an „cached for credentials”
<rodrigo_> ok, let's try writing some code...
<adiroiban> the session should to the hard work
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I'll add the _oauth stuff and then you can update your branch to add the http stuff, ok
<rodrigo_> ?
<adiroiban> sure
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: regarding the debug branch. I will change the coding style.
<adiroiban> but what are the coding convetions?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, gnome-style is called, afaik :)
<rodrigo_> do you use emacs?
<adiroiban> :)
<adiroiban> nope
<adiroiban> gedit + vim
<adiroiban> but I will look for gnome coding converions
<rodrigo_> then, just try to see the rest of the code, and just mimic, I'll shout when you deviate from it :)
<adiroiban> for the #undef g_debug
<adiroiban> if --disable-debug-messages is pass to ./configure
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<rodrigo_> ok, update the branch and I'll merge it
<adiroiban> g_debug will be defined to Nothing
<adiroiban> to avoid wasting some some cpu cycled
<adiroiban> it is somehow an „extreme” code optimization
<adiroiban> for a simple desktop app with 1000 coucdb docs, it will not make a big difference
<adiroiban> if you don't want it, I will remove it
<dobey> verterok: bug #506559 looks like something for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506559 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu1 just opens apport whenever I click on the applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506559
<verterok> dobey: the apple? :)
<verterok> dobey: looking
<dobey> verterok: it's crashing in _load_pickle in syncdaemon :)
<verterok> ouch
<verterok> dobey: probably a broken metadata :(
 * dobey wonders about this keyring mess a bit
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: do we still need DEBUG_OAUTH ?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, I think so
<adiroiban> since we have a general DEBUG_MESSAGES
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, well, if you replace it with that, yes we can get rid of DEBUG_OAUTH
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I will replace it :)
 * CardinalFang is afk to see dentist, today.  Sheesh.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Yuck. Good look.
<urbanape> jblount, give my branch a look-see and let me know what you think
<urbanape> (if you get a few moments)
<jblount> urbanape: Yessir, I'll pull it down now.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ping?
<urbanape> you the man now, dog
<iainhaslam> Hi. Beginner's question I guess, but the FAQ and google didn't help, so here it is: Using ubuntu 9.10, my "Ubuntu One" folder shows different files from the web interface. Q) How can I tell what user account the applet is using?
<iainhaslam> I'll add some more info if you don't mind: deleted file in /home/(username)/.config/ubuntuone ; restarted ubuntuone; files in the folder are not synced with the web-displayed folder. I've reloaded the web page (several hours after the applet told me everything was up to date). Is there a common reason for this?
<iainhaslam> Hey, sorry for wasting your time. It just started working again, although I'm sure I did exactly the same thing as earlier. Anyway, never mind. (NB probably just deleting that file fixed it, along with removing all currently shared files from the "Ubuntu One Folder). Thanks for your help!
<jblount> iainhaslam: You are a hero, I'm glad your problem is sorted!
<iainhaslam> jblount: :) Me too
<jblount> urbanape: This branch seems to work like we talked about, although I'm still seeing a red flash between clicking "make public" and the page reload.
<aquarius> dobey, ping
<urbanape> weird. I don't get any red flashes at all.
<urbanape> just glorious green
<urbanape> even repeatedly clicking the button
<urbanape> although, I forgot to make the appropriate changes to the wording, &c.
<aquarius> is dobey not around today?
<urbanape> he was around earlier
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah, I can adjust that stuff. I need to do a bit of css to give things the proper padding and what not.
<urbanape> jblount, also, you shouldn't be seeing the page reload
<urbanape> it should do it ajaxically
<jblount> urbanape: Hrm. I was hoping you would say that.
 * urbanape fires up the ol' Firefox.
<jblount> Are you pushing to lp:~urbanape/ubuntuone-servers/public-files-webui ?
<urbanape> I'd been testing it in Chromium
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> lemme make sure I've pushed it all.
<jblount> Yeah, that might be it.
<urbanape> yeah, it's all there
<jblount> urbanape: Wow, this looks great in Chrome!
<urbanape> gah
<urbanape> yeah, I see the same thing in Firefox.
<urbanape> dubya tee eff
<urbanape> debugging
<urbanape> great, now we're living in a world where Firefox is the throwback.
<aquarius> how the mighty are fallen, etc
<jblount> Psh, I've been living in that world ever since Safari got awesome.
<aquarius> well, when they bring out a Safari port for Ubuntu...
<aquarius> ...I still won't run it. :)
<aquarius> Chromium's niceness, though
<jblount> aquarius: Fair enough :)
<jblount> Chromium is super nice. I like that they're brining the focus back to speed.
<aquarius> I wish Flash crashed less, although tbh if youtube moved to html5 video and that JavaScript flash port works for noddy games like physicsgames.net and Canabalt, I wouldn't need flash
<urbanape> figured it out
<urbanape> jblount, the href for the anchor tag needed to be "#", not just ""
 * urbanape guesses
<urbanape> anyway, seems to work now. I'll commit and push.
<jblount> Sweetness.
<urbanape> pushed. give it a shot.
<jblount> urbanape: This thing rocks like a hurricane. Well done.
<urbanape> noice
<urbanape> danke
<urbanape> there's some sort of nice refactoring that can come out of that
<urbanape> but I'm not sure what, just yet.
<jblount> So from here, I'll take it and adjust the copy stuff and css stuff and put that noise up for review.
<jblount> If we need to put it on zed (currently non-existent) before getting public we cand decide that then.
<jblount> That way johnlea + statik + the internet will all be happy and live in harmony.
<urbanape> harmonious is good
<jblount> :)
<urbanape> aquarius, still around?
<aquarius> yep
<urbanape> do you have a few minutes to talk about db replication?
<aquarius> yep
<urbanape> so, one thing that bit me quite a bit was u1's version coming back down and imposing itself on my local db.
<urbanape> during testing
<urbanape> so, I'm embarking on this migration path for existing users
<aquarius> ok...
 * CardinalFang returns triumphant.
<urbanape> apart from live testing it thoroughly with my own data, I'm wondering if I can understand what it will try to do a priori
<urbanape> yay, CardinalFang! no cavities?
<urbanape> so, if I perform a migration, and change a bunch of records, what's the replication behavior in that case? does it go by sequence number? Since I'll have a boat load of new sequences, will u1 pull those and not try to push back old data?
<CardinalFang> urbanape, 34 years, still zero cavities.
<aquarius> u1 shouldn't have any changes that aren't local
<aquarius> if u1 has changes that your machine doesn't, *and* you have changes that U1 doesn't, then it's conflict city
<urbanape> so, I guess what I'd been seeing was a result of me deleting my local db, and starting from scratch, in which case, u1 had some revs that were newer?
<urbanape> and getting it into a weird state?
<aquarius> yes, or at least I should say that was the problem
<urbanape> yeah, okay. cool. so, basically, in a replication network, whichever host has newer sequences will flow to the others? and then what happens with conflicts? one local host has a sequence 55 where one thing changed and another has 55 where something else changed?
<aquarius> basically, yeah
<aquarius> it's not quite done on sequence numbers, it's done with _rev, but that's the basics of it
<urbanape> gotcha
<urbanape> that makes sense, since sequence numbers are probably only really pertinent to any given host
<aquarius> yep
<urbanape> much like the accursed itemIds I deal with inside Firefox
<diplo> Hi all, anyone know or point me in the right direction of where i can find a way of integrating ubuntu one/couchdb contacts with thunderbird ?
<statik> hi diplo: aquarius or thisfred or chad can tell you all about that. theres a record format defined on freedesktop.org I think, and you could look at launchpad.net/bindwood to see a firefox plugin that talks to desktopcouch
<aquarius> hey diplo
<diplo> okay thanks, will go take a look, was already thinking of writing a app in python to add contacts as a project as i'm really not a fan of evolution so might as well go the whole hog
<aquarius> diplo, the way to do it is to have the Thunderbird addressbook talk to desktopcouch, the user-specific couchdb. As statik says, bindwood is a Firefox extension that talks to desktopcouch (to sync bookmarks), so using similar code would be good -- thunderbird extensions are all XUL and JavaScript the same as firefox ones are
<diplo> Great thanks, not created an extension for TB/FF before so will be a good experience
<thisfred> diplo: also, the desktopcouch mailing list is a good place to discuss such a project, and to ask questions (here is fine too, of course)
 * thisfred looks up url
<diplo> heh will do, not even thought about signing up to mailing list
<thisfred> diplo:  http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb
<diplo> thanks very much
<thisfred> np, it's a very exciting project, I'm sure people will be glad to help. As a thunderbird user, I know I will ;)
<voytech> till: Are you there ?
<voytech> till: Where can I find qjson sources
<diplo> brb sons just got up
<aquarius> diplo, the two people who know the most about this area are urbanape (who wrote bindwood, and therefore knows about talking to desktopcouch from inside XUL and with JS) and rodrigo_ (who wrote evolution-couchdb and therefore understands about storing contacts in desktopcouch)
<aquarius> diplo, but any of thisfred, CardinalFang, or I can help too :)
<urbanape> diplo, I'd be happy to talk about it
<urbanape> especially the XPCOM stuff
<diplo> Great, sorry just got back... I'm away on a course this week but i think i'll start by going through looking at the other sources first and see how much work is involved
<diplo> One other thing i really want is to be able to start integrating this into windows clients as well as with my work 90% of my day has to be on a windows box at the moment
<urbanape> if you want to check out bindwood, I'd suggest you look at the stuff I'm doing now. lp:~urbanape/bindwood/manifest
<urbanape> there's been a bit of exploration into getting a desktopcouch on Windows
<diplo> yeah was reading up on that yesterday
<diplo> Seems like there is some good documentation for the couch side, i think the hardest part for me will be doing the FF side :)
<urbanape> diplo, keep in touch. I'll try to help as much as I can
<diplo> thank you, just having a look through everyones code at the mo
<diplo> Will spend some time on it this weekend i think
 * jblount may have to stop watching American Idol while working. At least not the try out episodes. 
<belacqua> ok, so what is the best way to resolve u1conflicts?   I'm not sure I understand when they are generated either.
<diplo> thisfred, aquarius and urbanape, thanks for all your input and help, spent the last hour or so reading up and it looks good. Will add the channel in favs and try and make a start. Off to bed now though :)
<diplo> gn
<thisfred> later diplo!
#ubuntuone 2010-01-15
<voytech> Till: I have a question about your desktop-couch-resource
<voytech> till: As for now this is only for 'contact' PIM data (mime type -> text/contact ?)
<voytech> till: ?
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<rtgz> Hi all. Here's my list of what items might be good and attractive in U1 but they are not yet there
<rtgz> Web UI: Search for filenames and/or metadata. In case tons of photos get into Ubuntu One, you might add a Photo view page that will allow search for photo tags (e.g. added by F-Spot or other software). Text documents and Office docs may also be good.
<rtgz> This raises a privacy question. Yet, if this is done via per-user couch db so that the user could see how his metadata is stored then this may alleviate many questions
<aquarius> rtgz, is this for me to search my photos, or me to search everyone's photos?
<rtgz> aquarius, for me to search my photos
<rtgz> aquarius, otherwise that would be the new social network
<aquarius> how is there a privacy question, then?
<rtgz> aquarius, somebody is not comfortable with Google reading their mail and providing relevant ads.
<rtgz> aquarius, by setting up per-user metadata storage you might show that this is all the info you've got on them.
<aquarius> rtgz, ah, but this isn't us processing their data and knowing about it; this is them searching their own files
<rtgz> aquarius, data is being processed on the server, and it is stored on the server. By granting access to the stored data people may be assured that you are not hiding anything else. Of course if there is nothing else hidden :)
<rtgz> Ok, next: File preview.
<aquarius> at the moment we're not processing the data, either; we just store it. We don't separately store (or even calculate) file metadata -- this would be a good reason to do so, though
<rtgz> aquarius, yep, in this case I might browse my music collection from U1 interface and don't think about my records/old/a/backup/file.ogg hierarchy
<aquarius> How can I put this? You are not the first person to think of that idea :)
<aquarius> I really, really want to be able to do that :)
<rtgz> File preview is really needed for media files, since it is hard to find out what is inside 123874328734.ogg file. And picture.jpg is a perfect name but it does not say anything.
<rtgz> By providing file previews you might gain more people that will start using 50Gb plans. Hey, all your music collection is there and you can click 'Play!' and it will stream to your browser while you are browsing the web even on non-ubuntu computers.
<rtgz> This will require much more bandwidth but it may be worth doing so
<aquarius> yes. People want this. I want this :)
<aquarius> there is a distinction between "preview a file" and "stream a whole file", though
<rtgz> Image previews may be created right when file gets to U1 server, i.e. take a picture, squeeze it to some meaningful size (20+ megapixel photo of a flash in the mirror?).
<aquarius> rtgz, yep. that's already on the list of things we want to do, we just haven't quite got to it yet
<rtgz> aquarius, yep, the preview of a media file is a strange thing. A screenshot of a single non-black frame of the movie file might be useful, but one can't do a single frame of ogg file
 * rtgz got an idea, the waveform
 * rtgz dumps the idea
<rtgz> so the audio file might be clipped ...
<rtgz> but
<rtgz> the license might prohibit that :)
<rtgz> Next: Look here: https://www.asuswebstorage.com/member/login
<rtgz> A regular Member login except of a tiny note on top telling us about the planned outage. Two days ago I received the notification from ASUS telling about this planned outage.
<calliscope> hello
<jblount> I'll be AFK at 10, so here's my status update:
<jblount> DONE: Got https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/public-files-webui/+merge/17424 up for review, worked on layout bugs, helped mattgriffin with some bazaar stuff
<jblount> TODO: REVIEW DAY, get layout stuff up for review
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<calliscope> I can't seem to upload files. The browser is sending a request to files.one.ubuntu.com. Is this a bug on my side or a server issue ?
<rtgz> compareTo("UbuntuOne Jan13-14 Outage"). When it turned out that the contacts are no longer accessible right when I needed one :), at 02:00 AM local time. (SSH X forwarding and Evolution rules in this case, but...). You have ubuntuone-users mailing list. Outage info might be well accepted there.
<rtgz> calliscope, checking...
<rtgz> calliscope, looks fine from here, what issue do you get?
<calliscope> The request is endless, although the file is only ~25Mo. Could it be prohibited to store encrypted .cbs ?
<rtgz> calliscope, Hm... What is your upload bandwidth?
<rtgz> calliscope, the files are not parsed for contents so it is possible to store virtually everything
<calliscope> rtgz, How do I see the upload bdwth ? I use Gnome.
<rtgz> calliscope, no, I mean the ISP bandwidth you are granted. (building the 25Mb file ATM...)
<calliscope> rtgz, ~100Mb/s
<rtgz> calliscope, ok, just tested with 21 Mb file, everything went through. For how long have you been uploading your file?
<calliscope> About 8mn. The applet also is showing a disconnected status and the contacts do not sync. Have I missed a step (is there a port to leave open or something ?)
<calliscope> The last time I could upload something was 2 days ago.
<urbanape> thunderbird 3.1 is making me stabby.
<rtgz> calliscope, ok, I advice you to try uploading the file again as I was not able to reproduce it even on my 1Mbit uplink.
<calliscope> rtgz, I restarted the thing, and actually the server is putting me into a loop where I could confirm acces to my computer / opens a new webpage, asks again to confirm/opens a webpage etc.
<rtgz> joshuahoover, calliscope: Bug #437165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437165 in ubuntuone-servers "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437165
<calliscope> ok thanks, what can/should I do ? I am available for tests.
<joshuahoover> calliscope: can you run the following from a terminal session: sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<calliscope> rtgz, I got the latest 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 installed. System fully updated, no extra reps apart from the multiverse
 * rtgz is killing his OAuth record...
<joshuahoover> calliscope: ok
<calliscope> I use FF, adblock is on and I have no trouble connecting to the net (obviously, I'm here)
<joshuahoover> calliscope: can you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the url here so i can take a look?
<calliscope> I should add that I have changed my password a few days ago
<calliscope> do I put my real name or just this nick ?
<urbanape> thunderbird 3.0 is far less stabby-inducing.
<calliscope> joshuahoover> Nevermind, here the URL : http://paste.ubuntu.com/357082/
<joshuahoover> dobey: is the fix for #437165 in the beta ppa?
<dobey> is that the networkmanager bug? or?
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> endless auth loop
<joshuahoover> dobey: right...i see it says the fix is in the beta ppa for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 450633 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Problem with computer verification in Ubuntu One." [Critical,In progress]
<joshuahoover> dobey: but i don't think it's in karmic, at least not according to lp
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/437165/comments/21
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437165 in ubuntuone-servers "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's in the 1.0.3 update i believe, so it's in karmic-proposed
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, so if calliscope wants to get around this, is the best bet to install the beta ppa right now?
<dobey> joshuahoover: preferably, the version in karmic-proposed, so that he can verify it fixes the bug, so we can have more documentation on the bug stating it's fixed, and we can actually get the SRU done :)
<calliscope> I'm opening aptitude and checking this branch of updates. I'll get back at you after it. Would hate to get back to apt-pinning here in Ubuntuland :P
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, how does one go about installing that though? it doesn't show up yet for most users or am i mistaken?
<dobey> no you have to enable proposed updates in the Software Sources
<dobey> System->Administration->Software Sources, Updates tab, check "Proposed updates (karmic-proposed)" and close the dialog, and refresh when it asks you to
<dobey> then you can install the updates (there will be other updates too, though)
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<calliscope> but you can select them individually, and pin down the rest (sorry to meddle)
<calliscope> Or is it actually better to update the system to these patches ?
<rodrigo_> me
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<calliscope> fix doesn't work, or do I have to log out/in ?
<dobey> me
<dobey> calliscope: you need to restart all the ubuntuone stuff, yeah. log out/in is easy way to do that
<calliscope> dobey> yes but quitting the client through the applet and restarting it through the menu does it also, right ? Or is there a deamon to restart as well ?
<dobey> calliscope: i just install all the updates myself, and i haven't had any issues with them. they are updates destined for karmic, that haven't gotten enough testing before doing so, is all. if you could help test them, we and the greater ubuntu community would be greatful for it :)
<dobey> calliscope: quitting the applet tells the daemon to quit
<dobey> calliscope: whether it actually does or not, is up to the daemon though :)
<dobey> it is supposed to quit though
<dobey> urbanape, jblount: poke
<calliscope> dobey> :) well then the fix doesn't work. I'll try the hard way. Guess I'll quit (I'm not on irssi but on xchat right now :/ )
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> ok, shall I start?
<teknico> sure
<CardinalFang> Por favor.
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed some issues in new XML<->HTML branch. CouchdbCredentials API. Music store widget work to support non-logged-in urls
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Move JS code to its own file and add jslint tests to check:
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: redo music store URLs; adapt music store plugin prototype to use new URLs
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; make workitems of outstanding todo items; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, rock the house
<CardinalFang> DONE: not much, too much going on outside work.  Worked on strange failure with notes-tomboy fix, which may be wrong.  :|  Talked with M about jobs.
<CardinalFang> TODO: bugs and blueprints.  More bugfixing.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> I'm on vacation the next few days.  See you guys next Thursday.
<CardinalFang> teknico, your turn.
<teknico> DONE: more fighting with bzr (#506974); more admin work to keep connected to the net; more work implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> TODO: win the fight with bzr (#506974); fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584); more work implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689)
<teknico> BLOCK: bzr misbehaving (#506974)
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: More testing code for login script
<dobey> ☹ TODO: More new UI code and tests
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Finished the public-urls-webui branch, with the exception now of suppressing it within the Shared With Me folder. Noodled out the behavior of the Bindwood migration code path.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish the public-urls-webui branch and Bindwood migration. Get on with subsequent client behavior.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<gabrielsimon> hello, the fix does not fix the issue. I'm still in the auth loop
<urbanape> jblount, if you please (and if you're around)
<dobey> gabrielsimon: hrmm. i think you might be having a similar, but different issue then... can you please right click on the applet and choose "Report a Problem..." and follow the steps there? :)
<gabrielsimon> sorry, I am calliscope, registered under another nick.
<calliscope> But should I do what you just said ?
<dobey> yes :)
<dobey> calliscope: and you're definitely using 1.0.3 now?
<dobey> and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol 1.0.1?
<calliscope> Absolutely
<calliscope> dobey> that I'll check
<calliscope> daboey> got version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1
<dobey> yes, please file a new bug with the method i described then :)
<voytech> ping Till
<voytech> ping till
<dobey> it sounds like something else is getting masked as AUTH_FAILED
<calliscope> you mean a NEW bug ? because it seems pretty much the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/437165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437165 in ubuntuone-servers "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<calliscope> dobey> actually it is more like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/450633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 450633 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Problem with computer verification in Ubuntu One." [Critical,In progress]
<dobey> calliscope: those two are the same bug
<dobey> calliscope: i think some other error is getting masked as AUTH_FAILED for you perhaps
<calliscope> dobey> ok, I'll file one. should I try the stuff a few times for the logs to be clearly about it ?
<dobey> calliscope: the logs should be clear enough i think. if not, maybe we'll have to enable debug logging to get more info, but we'll see
<dobey> brb
<calliscope> ok, i filed a report. hope it'll be better soon :) have a nice day.
<dobey> bbiab, lunch.
<mandel> CardinalFang, hello, got time to talk about a bulk update method?
<CardinalFang> mandel, sure
<CardinalFang> Maybe I should read up on couchdb to know its capabilities first.
<mandel> CardinalFang, couchdb has no understanding of transactions
<mandel> CardinalFang, so the only advantage in terms of performance is the fact that you are using a single request
<CardinalFang> Right.  So, even in one request, some may fail.
<mandel> the result is a collection of tuples with true if a particular doc succeeded or false otherwhise
<mandel> plus the doc id of course
<CardinalFang> [(docid, TrueFalse), (...), ...]
<CardinalFang> On failure, what is the doc_id?
<CardinalFang> Suppose it's a new document, with some error, like invalid _rev.
<mandel> the result id of the form (success, docid, rev_or_exc) where success is a bool and doc id is the id of the doc, the third is either the revision or the exception raised
<mandel> I believe that currently you have to pass docs with an id
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<mandel> I was thinking of passing a patch that allows to perform update like it is currently execute right now, but taking the single request advantage and changing the return result
<mandel> let me send you a pastebin (5 mins)
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok there it is http://pastebin.ca/1752631
<mandel> CardinalFang, something similar with a batch delete
<mandel> only things is with the put_attachment (copy pasted it) which takes the updated record due to its version number, right? I think we would just need to pass the id
<CardinalFang> Only one thing:You can pull the "records_hash[record.record_id] = record" out of the condition results, since it's common to both.
<mandel> indeed, I was just typing out of my head
<CardinalFang> Are there any errors possible with putting attachments?
<mandel> the docs from python couchdb does not say anything about it
<mandel> the actual like of the put attachment is better like this: http://pastebin.ca/1752643
<mandel> the problem with the attachments is that if there was an error you will have to roll back and since transactions do not exist it could mean that someone is using the new values beofre you can do that
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  Grr.
<mandel> CardinalFang, although the same would happen in a single doc operation so it would be consistent :P
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping
<dobey> calliscope: interesting. if the log i'm looking at is for you... it looks like the syncdaemon isn't actually starting for some reason....
<dobey> calliscope: care to do a little debugging?
<urbanape> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> urbanape, pong
<urbanape> heya. Got a couple questions about dc-related stuff.
<urbanape> so, in the course of robustificating Bindwood, I've introduced a few more record types. I've tried to make them generic enough that they could be standard (not introducing any Firefox-specific nomenclature)
<urbanape> and I wanted to talk to you about the idea of schema versioning
<aquarius> hey. Just about to show my daughter some things and then she's going to bed, but ask, and I'll be thinking while doing that :)
<urbanape> k
<dobey> aquarius: hey
<aquarius> aha, dobarama. How can I help you today, too?
<urbanape> bookmark, folder, feed, and separator are the four record types in Bindwood now. And I was wondering if you thought the schema version should be a field on the records or in some meta-ish document?
<dobey> aquarius: was wondering if you could reply to the other piece of my reply to you, about the possible keyring issues if we switch some stuff to python-keyring
<dobey> we can't really make our C code use python-keyring for example, which presents some interesting issues when running rbox under kde to buy music, for example
 * dobey wishes the cross-gui keyring thingy was ready (and why the hell we have gui-specific keyrings anyway)
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, that's interesting...there's no c-keyring
<dobey> well, there's libgnome-keyring
<dobey> until the whole shared keyring thing gets some levity
<aquarius> yeah, but there's no easy to use cross-keyring C library
<aquarius> urbanape, record version is on the document itself
<calliscope> dobey> I am available for debugging.
<aquarius> urbanape, unless I'm misunderstanding your question? 'cos I need to be able to tell from a record (a) that it's a separator, and (b) which version of the separator record type it is
<dobey> calliscope: can you open a terminal and try to run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon and let me know if it fails and outputs an error?
<calliscope> dobey> it says "Another instance is running"
<calliscope> and if I typ "sudo" it tells me not to launch it as root, "please"
<dobey> yeah, don't run it as root
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> weird
<dobey> calliscope: can you quit the applet, and in the terminal then run u1sdtool --quit
<calliscope> if I type "killall /path/to/syncdaemon" it says "no process found". should i add i disabled ipv6 in the /etc/default/grub ?
<dobey> killall doesn't work for taking paths, you just specify the program name itself
<calliscope> ok the comand you gave me got the daemon to stop.
<calliscope> ok, i didn't know that.
<dobey> no, localhost having an ipv6 address would present a different problem
<urbanape> aquarius, that's fine, just wanting to match the consensus.
<aquarius> dobey, so...the existing oauthdesktop stuff will stay in Python, as will its talk-to-REST replacement? so that will be using python-keyring?
<dobey> aquarius: it will remain in python, yes
<dobey> aquarius: i'm not so sure we should switch it to python-keyring after my sudden discovery of these potential issues, though
<aquarius> right, so that's OK, then. But...applications that need to get your oauth token from the keyring, either to talk to U1 or to talk to desktopcouch, need to know which keyring it's in
<aquarius> well, the alternative is: stick with gnome-keyring and just don't work off gnome. Which is untenable in a world with Windows and N900 ports in...
<dobey> aquarius: another option of course, is to do per-app authorization, so they all have separate tokens
<aquarius> doesn't help
<dobey> aquarius: then they can store them with whatever API they use
<aquarius> also, nightmare when you have to authorise each app separately
<dobey> i think Maemo uses gnome-keyring
<aquarius> not according to thomasvs, unless I misunderstood him. He used python-keyring in the desktopcouch port because gnome-keyring isn't there
<aquarius> or it's massively different or something
<dobey> aquarius: actually, no nightmare. i'd really like to move to doing bipedal oauth
<dobey> aquarius: to get rid of the "click this crap"
<aquarius> it's a nightmare for people who aren't you. :0
<dobey> aquarius: well, *python*-gnomekeyring might not be there?
<dobey> aquarius: but i was pretty sure that gnome-keyring proper was
<aquarius> ah that might be it, indeed.
<dobey> the python bit might not be, because it's packaged pretty crappily
<aquarius> I remember there was some problem, but not what it was
<dobey> iow, with all the other gnome python crap
<dobey> aquarius: the only thing that should still use tripedal oauth for lucid, should be tomboy versions using the Snowy API
<aquarius> so...how do you propose authing a new app?
<dobey> well, it might be annoying if you don't save your password in the keyring, when doing the initial login or something, but that is no more annoying than having to click a button that says "let this computer which i obviously am trying to connect to my account, connect to my account"
<dobey> probably less, since it's not rhetorical :)
<aquarius> nah, hang on, what you're proposing is that the first time you run any app that talks to U1, you have to auth it, even if you've authed other apps before?
<dobey> yes
<aquarius> so the first time you run the music store, you have to auth it even though your machine is already connected to U1 and downloading files?
<dobey> and you can remove individual apps from accessing stuff
<dobey> music store probably not
<aquarius> that's what I think's a nightmare, especially when there are lots of apps that talk to U1, which is the plan.
<dobey> music store is a weird special case thing
<dobey> since it's using file sharing
<dobey> which is already authed
<aquarius> nah, it needs to do more than that. It uses the website, too, it's not just file sharing.
<dobey> aquarius: why do you think it would be a nightmare?
<aquarius> because I want to connect my *computer* to U1, not all my apps separately.
<aquarius> then I have to do it once, not an unbounded number of times
<calliscope> dobey> sorry to interrupt ; the only package listed in aptitude that i do not have on my system is the ubuntuone-client-tools. do you think this could help bypass the pb ?
<dobey> calliscope: no, that's a separate client
<calliscope> a cli client ?
<dobey> calliscope: not exactly, but yes
<dobey> calliscope: a not really support, experimental, cli client thing (which still requires X for some pieces)
<calliscope> i see, it's just a trigger of some kind.
<dobey> calliscope: ok. can you verify that none of the ubuntuone pieces are running?
<calliscope> dobey> well how do i make sure of it ?
<calliscope> the applet is disabled, and the syncdaemon is stopped. is there more ?
<dobey> calliscope: ps efx|grep ubuntuone
<dobey> calliscope: that should hopefully show nothing
<dobey> calliscope: it might show the grep
<calliscope> i got an enormous text
<dobey> hmm
<calliscope> should i kill the corresponding pid ?
<dobey> calliscope: can you paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link to that page here?
<calliscope> of course
<calliscope> dobey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357258/
<dobey> calliscope: ah ok, those are fine. it's firefox and grep. but you can probably close firefox, so we can try fresh
<dobey> calliscope: but if you can now try to run the ubuntuone-syncdaemon again as I asked before and let me know if it does anything, please
<calliscope> i just closed ff and evolution and retyped the command : i still get the pid 3594 running
<calliscope> dobey> to restart the syncdaemon is /path/toit/syncdaemon on ?
<dobey> yes
<calliscope> then i get an error
<dobey> try running that in the terminal please
<calliscope> should i copy/paste it ?
<dobey> yes, with paste.ubuntu.com please
<calliscope> dobey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357263/
<dobey> calliscope: oh, don't run it with "on" after it. just run it with no arguments :)
<calliscope> dobey> it's not doing anything, the shell hangs
<dobey> calliscope: no, it's running, which is good
<dobey> calliscope: now try to run the applet from the menu again please
<calliscope> dobey> there i am in the loop again :)
<dobey> calliscope: ok, weird.
<dobey> calliscope: do you have any syncdaemon-exceptions.log in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ ?
<calliscope> i have lots of it !
<calliscope> dobey> but the file syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty. only the others (with numbers after) print something
<dobey> calliscope: ok, can you paste what the older copies of that file have in them?
<calliscope> dobey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357274/
<dobey> calliscope: can you log into the one.ubuntu.com site, and remove all the machines from the list there?
<calliscope> dobey> allright, done.
<dobey> calliscope: ok, now can you go to Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys, on your computer, and remove all the UbuntuOne keys from your "login" keyring (or any other keyring they might be in)?
<calliscope> dobey> allright, done.
<dobey> calliscope: ok, now close the firefox window, and right click on the applet and choose "Connect" please
<dobey> calliscope: and let me know if it still sticks you in a loop
<calliscope> dobey> sorry, the loop is still on
<dobey> well boo :(
<calliscope> think it is related to my config ? i got nothing exotic though...
<dobey> calliscope: do you have ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<calliscope> i do. want me to paste it ?
<calliscope> i got no limit and on is "false"
<dobey> yes please
<calliscope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357281/
<calliscope> dobey> might i add i am still running the karmic-proposed version on the client (sorry if this is irrelevant)
<dobey> can you quit all the ubuntuone pieces, and remove that file, and try again please?
<calliscope> i erased the entries on the web, cleaned ff cache/cookies/etc., shut the syncdaemon, closed the applet, removed the .conf file and restarted the service and the applet. i still get the loop, sorry :(
<dobey> ok, i'm really confused as to why, and it's late in the day now
<dobey> calliscope: maybe we can continue debugging later? it really annoys me that this isn't working for you :)
<calliscope> of course :) thanks you
<dobey> calliscope: thank you for letting us help, and helping with debugging :)
<calliscope> no way man, thank those who make it fun to do that :)
<dobey> well, i gotta go
<dobey> later everyone!
#ubuntuone 2010-01-17
<peturrr> Hi
<peturrr> Is ubuntuone safe?
<peturrr> I mean... if my data for some weird reason would get deleted from ubuntuone, will it also disappear from all my workstations?
<peturrr> If my data in ubuntuone gets corrupted, will it synchronize to all my workstations as corrupted and unusable?
<peturrr> My internet connection is very fast.. should i use ubuntuone as my primary folder and backup data to a local drive.. or only use ubuntuone as a backup archive
<peturrr> ?
<r4ph431> hi, I'm using debian/fluxbox and would like to know about a way to use duplicity (as deja-dup / ubuntu-one-client both grab a bunch of deps), any link to a proto://host:port please ?
<kgs> Hi. I am running Ubuntu 9.10, and when I try to connect to the Ubuntu One server I get an error saying that there is a "capabilities mismatch." Does anyone have any more info on this? I find it strange that stock 9.10 would not work with Ubuntu One.
<kgs> Nevermind...
#ubuntuone 2011-01-10
<queuedman> Hi, anyone here have any issues with music downloads staying in "Queued.." state?
<FiReSTaRT> queuedman: i do
<FiReSTaRT> queuedman: just came here to ask about it lol
<FiReSTaRT> my sync is also stuck at 0 while it worked like a charm before i tried buying a song
<FiReSTaRT> queuedman: it might have something to do with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/596394 i'm not sure,b ut check it out just in case
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596394 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "False "Internet connection is required to access the music store" message (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New]
<FiReSTaRT> plus rhythmbox crashes on restart
<FiReSTaRT> wow.. FINALLY download complete after like 10 restarts :O
<karni> aquarius: Do you know why a single file modification causes server to broadcast 4 consecutive generations, while a folder rename causes only 1 generation broadcast? Or should I defer the question to verterok, too?
<karni> aquarius: perhaps gedit uses some cache file. let me check that a lil bit smarter (just appending something to a file)
<rye> karni, gedit does atomic save, save to temp, remove, rename
<rye> karni, and good morning!
<karni> rye: hello rye!
<karni> rye: that would be 4 changes.. so it saves to a new file each time, is that right?
<rye> karni, hm, not sure about 4, first it saves to temporary file name, then unlinks the original one, then renames the temp file to original name, as far as I remember
<karni> probably appending to file with cat >> would not generate 4 generations then.
<karni> rye: thanks, that's definitely useful info
<duanedesign__> hello rye and karni
<karni> hi duanedesign__
<rye> duanedesign__, morning!
<karni> morning everybody :)
 * mandel -> walking dog
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<pazo> any devs online?
<Chipaca> some
<Chipaca> pazo: what's up?
<pazo> I've bought a song but the status keeps being "Queued..."
<Chipaca> pazo: can you see it on the web under files?
<pazo> nope
<pazo> It's really odd
<pazo> and file sync is working
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> rye: ping
<rye> Chipaca, pong
<pazo> Searching the web, shows some examples of similar type but not with a solutuin sadly :(
<rye> pazo, syncing logs and looking
<Chipaca> pazo: can you hang around for about half an hour more? east coast of usa will be working then (and I think this is one for somebody there)
<Chipaca> pazo: meanwhile, rye is on it :)
<pazo> Yep. No problem!
<pazo> Cool
<Chipaca> now, stopping for a bit to have breakfast with my kids
 * Chipaca waves
<duanedesign__> rye: if you get a chance. Couldd you take a look at this post, specifically the screenshot. I was wondering if you might have a guess to the problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662534
<rye> duanedesign__, it looks like desktopcouch cannot be contacted for some reason which disables these items
<duanedesign__> ahh, ok that would cause that..ok
<ralsina> CardinalFang, vds I think I'll postpone the standup until the people that's at the sprint show up
<vds> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> But if you need anything, I am not there, so I can help ;-)
<CardinalFang> This is a Dallas sprint?
<pazo> I've bought a song but the status keeps being "Queued...". Anyone who can help?
<CardinalFang> ralsina, of desktopcouch, btw, I found and fixed three bugs Friday / Saturday.  Landing them and releasing today, I promise.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: oh, great
<mandel> ralsina: when will that be, I mean the standup?
<ralsina> mandel: I am thinking in 3 hours?
<ralsina> I hope that's not too early dallas-time
<vds> rye: pazo has problems with a song he bought can you help him?
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I might be able to make it, my dogs has some problems and I've got an apponintment with the vet
<mandel> here +3 == 6pm :P
<pazo> vds: he seems to be AFK
<ralsina> mandel: if you don't just past it to me in private and I'll post it in your behalf :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I'll give yu the status as late as possible so that it is up to date
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<Chipaca> pazo: we're working on it right now
<Chipaca> pazo: sorry for the delay :-/
<pazo> No problem. :) Going afk for 1 hour
<joshuahoover> ralsina, Chipaca: fyi...bug #673568 is causing maverick users to not be able to edit contacts in evolution...rye has been in touch with rodrigo about it but i don't think you guys were aware of this...kind of bad bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 29) (dups: 4) (heat: 142)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, I had seen it, but after rodrigo was on holiday thanks
<toml> hey all
<toml> got some trouble with contact sync
<toml> duplicate madness
<toml> on Ubuntu One
<ralsina> CardinalFang: kenvandine offered help with packaging desktopcouch if you need it
<CardinalFang> ralsina, I don't think I do.  The packaging is pretty easy.  Thanks, kenvandine.
<CardinalFang> if kenvandine wants to maintain "upstream" project, I'd take that, ha ha.
<ralsina> hahaha
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, no way :-p
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<ralsina> mandel, vds, CardinalFang: Looks like I have to go to the bank, so no standup today guys
<ralsina> Bright side, you will look much more productive tomorrow
<mandel> ralsina: as you wish :)
<vds> :)
<karni> hi (again) everyone
<karni> aquarius: verterok: thank you for your mail response
<karni> aquarius: lemme know when you have a moment to talk
<aquarius> karni, go for it
<karni> great
<karni> aquarius: i'd like to talk the selective sync for a moment
<aquarius> ok
<karni> aquarius: main issue is that, since files are replaced instead of 'changed' (as a regular user would percieve)
<karni> it'd take some skill/neat idea to cache those generations bumps and sync only when necessary not to loose the info about being a fav item
<karni> however, it's not that easy. imagine a user has the service working on the phone at the moment
<aquarius> karni, but that's fine, if you're storing (folder id, path) as the key for favourites, as we discussed?
<karni> somebody changes a file in a share...
<karni> aquarius: lemme finish, that works - but only for "invoked sync", rather than callbacks in realtime
<karni> aquarius: the point is that, once we say 'hey, sync now' and we fetch some newer generation, that solution works fine
<karni> and we don't loose that fav info
<hrw> hi
<karni> however, that works because we (possibly! that's not sure) have just jumped over that step 'file removed / file created'
<karni> aquarius: to be precise, let me rephrase
<karni> aquarius: we don't loose the fav info, if the delta for given generation contains, at the same time, 1. file deleted 2. file created -- that works fine
<hrw> someone can tell me which exaclty packages I need to have installed to get u1 working in non-gnome?
<karni> as I just update some values (nodeId, hash, etc)
<aquarius> karni, just don't delete things from the favourites list, *even if* the file is deleted
<karni> aquarius: why didn't I think about that xD
<aquarius> if the worry is that eventually the favourites list will get too big, then run a cleanup job on it when it gets too big and remove the oldest items which aren't there any more
<karni> aquarius: this is just a column in the main 'files' table to avoid unnecessary joins
<toml> anyone around from the One team?
<karni> however, that is sufficient.. right. I'll remove the old file copy if I receive isLive=false, but not the meta.
<CardinalFang> Plenty.
<toml> aha
<toml> good good ...
<karni> aquarius: that way I can update it in the future with the new file, and it'll still be favourite. that makes sense.
<toml> so, funambol
<CardinalFang> Ick.
<toml> is creating duplicate contacts
<toml> ...now, this is from within Thunderbird
<toml> (i know, i know, it's not supported in v 3)
<CardinalFang> And that's a shame,  V3 rocks.
<toml> it does
<toml> it's a great improvement
<toml> v3 has  dragged me back to it in fact
<toml> but
<toml> sync is required
<karni> aquarius: lastly, i'd say (parent id, filename) instead of (parent id, path). that's shorter, and sufficient.
<toml> any ideas on how to get tbird syncing with couchdb etc
<aquarius> karni, does every folder have a folderid, or just UDF top-level folders? I wasn't sure about that, which is why I wasn't sure and passed it over to verterok :)
<rye> toml, i think I can create a simple exporter from CouchDB contacts to vcard format...
<toml> rye, hey
<rye> not autosync though
<verterok> aquarius: yes, every node have a node_id (and directories are nodes ;) )
<karni> aquarius: any folder (equally, parent of a file) has a nodeId that doensn't change, even upon folder rename
<toml> yeah, the autosync's gotta be the long term aim I guess
<karni> verterok: perfect explanation :)
<aquarius> toml, JamesTait has been working on Thunderbird contacts sync with Ubuntu One (not using Funambol, but working directly with CouchDB), but I don't know what stage that's at
<toml> rye, the thing is that the funambol plugin seems to mostly work
<toml> aquarius, I've tried out that ... doesnt' work with tb 3
<toml> aquarius, hedera's the name
<aquarius> toml, yeah, I was just attracting JamesTait's attention in case he said "I've fixed that in a branch" or something :P
<karni> aquarius: ok, last question then (because this is seriously better sonner then later ;) )
<JamesTait> I have not finished that in a branch. :)
<rye> wow
<toml> JamesTait, hey man - tried out your plugin
<rye> JamesTait, that is awesome!
<karni> aquarius: looking from volumes perspective, this task is trivial. syncing a volume is like any sync in U1 - isLive=false? fine, delete file. isLive=true? great, download it.
<toml> JamesTait, thanks for putting it together ... def meets a need, but does't play well with v3 on firefox
<toml> JamesTait, that's Thunderbird, not firefox  oops
<JamesTait> toml :) I guessed that.
<karni> aquarius: however making only volumes syncable - we loose the grantulity of the sync to file level. i.e. you wouldn't be able to sync a single file from a volume, which sounds like a cool feature.
<toml> JamesTait, just acknoledging my idiocy ;)
<karni> aquarius: (i.e. sync only this UDF, that UDF, and this Share)
<toml> JamesTait, are you thinking of carrying on work in the plugin?
<hrw> someone can tell me which exaclty packages I need to have installed to get u1 working in non-gnome?
<JamesTait> toml: I'm working exclusively on TB3 now, unless someone asks for TB2 in which case I'll invite patches. :)
<aquarius> karni, yep, OK
<aquarius> hrw, I'm not sure, but I imagine that rye will know :)
<toml> JamesTait, ah cool ... you making progress?
<JamesTait> toml: Work has begin again the last week or so, and progress is being made, yes. :)
<rye> hrw, you will need to have ubuntuone-client, it will bring the dependencies such as gnome-keyring with it (well, depending on the version though)
<toml> JamesTait, so I'd better just cut to the chase: eta on an update?
<karni> aquarius: that ACK means exactly.. ? should we stick to file-level sync, or volume-level sync (which is trivial, and more desktop syncdaemon like)?
<hrw> rye: natty
<JamesTait> toml: I'll be landing a branch very soon that adds some UI elements for visual feedback and to enable/disable debug via preferences.
<JamesTait> toml: Very soon being today or tomorrow, most likely.
<rye> hrw, ubuntuone-client will bring everything in. ubuntuone-client-gnome provides nautilus and preferences applets
<aquarius> karni, ah, that wasn't an ACK, that was "I understand what you've said, thus far". I, personally, do not believe that turning on sync for a whole UDF is a good idea on Android. I think favourites should be files only, or maybe files and folders, but not a whole UDF. But I'm open to suggestions from beuno on that; I can see an argument for UDF-level sync (specifically, I create a UDF named "sync to my phone", and
<hrw> rye: I have both
<aquarius> then drop things in it to have them appear on my phone with no effort)
<karni> aquarius: oh good, sorry. I'm glad you expanded on that :D
<hrw> State: READY
<JamesTait> toml: Pushing contacts is failing in some circumstances at present, so that's next. I haven't investigated so I don't know how big a problem it is.
<hrw>     connection: Not User With Network
<hrw>     description: ready to connect
<hrw>     is_connected: False
<hrw>     is_error: False
<hrw>     is_online: False
<hrw>     queues: IDLE
<hrw> thats what u1sdtool -s says
<toml> JamesTait, ah very cool indeed James. I think it's a key missing piece in the puzzle for ubuntuone - you going to be updating through launchpad?
<hrw> ~/.config/ubuntuone/ dir is empty
<JamesTait> toml: Absolutely. :)
<toml> JamesTait, okay, great ... will test for you on it
<JamesTait> toml: Fantastic, I can use all the feedback I can get!
<hrw> btw - bug 701099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701099 in ubuntuone-android-contacts "Ubuntu One Contacts should use Ubuntu logo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701099
<toml> JamesTait, okay, I'll watch for it. Thanks for the update.
<karni> aquarius: ok then, thanks a bundle. I'll wait for beuno-lunch to speak his mind on the topic. however, looks like file-level sync is more resonable from a user's perspective
<aquarius> karni, I like the idea of having a UDF I can just drop things in, though. Can you reasonably easily calculate the size of a UDF?
<aquarius> karni, so that if I favourite a UDF you can check the size and say "that'll sync 12GB to your phone; are you sure you want to do that?"
<karni> aquarius: AFAIK we get the file synce once we download that, but I'll double check if it's not in the delta. if it is, that'd be possible. 1 sec
<JamesTait> toml: The UI elements piece got brought forward, because I got quite a few questions along the lines of "I installed it, how do I know it's installed/working?"
<karni> aquarius: I meant *size. I see that the size is provided in the delta, which would mean yes. however, since I don't display the size until the file is downloaded - I must have had a reason for that. I'm looking at the sources.
<rye> hrw, u1sdtool --connect ?
<hrw> rye: did that few times. problem is that u1 is still not configured
 * hrw goes to search for note taker which uses dropbox or ssh/sftp
<JamesTait> toml: but work basically stopped around September due to lack of time, until last week or so. I'm actively hacking again now.
<rye> hrw, by not configured - was it prompting you to register?
<hrw> rye: no, it didnt. thats the problem I think
<rye> hrw, ok, could you please check whether you have ubuntu-sso-client installed?
<hrw> rye: 1.1.7-0ubuntu1 is present
<toml> JamesTait, aye, it's hard enough making these things off your own back anyhow, so I appreciate the work ...
<rye> hrw, ok, could you please try running env DEBUG /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<rye> ?
<hrw> 11:10 hrw@lucek:.config$ DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<hrw> Ubuntu SSO login manager already running, quitting.
<hrw> killed, restarts
<hrw> rye: http://hrw.pastebin.com/D7xC79zm is effect of running it and "u1sdtool -c" in other shell
 * hrw installs gnome-keyring by hand
<hrw> now it works...
<hrw> for years I thought that Debian packages have proper dependencies. looks like it does not applies to Ubuntu packages
<karni> aquarius: so: FileInfoDelta (item in a requested delta) does have a method getSize(). However, initially it returns zero. I fetch the file size from getContent request, nodeAttr.getSize() -- that'd mean we only know the size of downloaded files.
<karni> verterok: Should a FileInfoDelta contain a proper size of a file? (it does have a getSize() method, but it returns 0 )
<karni> verterok: I fetch the file size from nodeAttr once I got the file with getContent(..)
<verterok> karni: it should be in the FileInfoDelta, let me check the code
<verterok> karni: the protocol code looks ok...are you sure that the file size != 0? :)
<karni> verterok: Thank you for checking. Now let me brutally output that to stderr and make sure (SQL insert didn't complain, and it was indeed 0).
<verterok> karni: brb, need to step out for a bit
<karni> verterok: ok
<karni> verterok: once you're back -- yes, it's all zeros (line 43 logs) http://paste.ubuntu.com/552521/
<karni> aquarius: once we resolve that - yes, a simple sql query will provide a Volume size.
<rye> hrw, the only thing that was missing was gnome-keyring daemon. org.freedesktop.secrets is provided by gnome-keyring and it is possible that it was not started
<pazo`> rye: do you know ca. when the song will be ready? :)
<karni> beuno-lunch: i'll be back in ~1h
<hrw> rye: but ubuntuone-client does not depends on gnome-keyring so for non-gnome installations u1 is just purely broken?
<rye> hrw, python-gnomekeyring is brought in by ubuntu-sso-client
<hrw> rye: not here
<hrw> 11:33 hrw@lucek:~$ apt-cache show ubuntu-sso-client|grep Depends
<hrw> Depends: python (<< 2.8), python (>= 2.7), python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-dbus, python-gtk2, python-lazr.restfulclient, python-oauth, python-twisted-core, python-twisted-web, python-webkit, python-xdg
<rye> hrw, you are using standard natty packages, right?
<verterok> karni: weird, I'll try to debug that while I take a look to the connection/IOException handling
<verterok> now, lunch!
<hrw> rye: right
<rye> hrw, there are nightlies ppa which contain the code that will be merged to natty/main later on which contains fixes and features that are not yet in main
<karni> verterok: bon apetit! (you're awesome verterok )
<hrw> rye: I used u1 just to sync gnote notes from desktop to n900 with conboy. now, when I moved to android it looks like there is no use for u1 for me anymore (I do not keep files there)
<pazo`> rye?
 * CardinalFang listens to approaching thunderstorm and hastily appends "Acquire UPS" to his new-year's resolutions.
<rye> pazo`, hi could you please re-check My DOwnloads page?
 * karni is back
<karni> beuno: 17:50-18:00 we talked together with aquarius on what granurality should the sync have. could you have a look at that and let me know what you think? :)
<beuno> karni, sure
<beuno> let me convert that into my TZ and look it up
<karni> bac: oh, sorry ^ ^ it's been about 1:50h ago
<pazo`> rye: it worked! Thanks!
<beuno> karni, right, I agree with aquarius
<aquarius> beuno, aquarius is not sure what he thinks :)
<beuno> syncing full volumes will make little sense on phones
 * karni nods
<aquarius> beuno, but if you know what you're doing, wouldn't it be great? Just create a folder called "Nexus S" and make it a UDF, and then drop things into it. Music, comic books, videos, photos, games, ringtones, books...
<aquarius> beuno, that's pretty compelling, I think
<beuno> aquarius, of course
<aquarius> beuno, although I suppose the workaround is to create a "Nexus S" UDF, create a folder in it called "Everything", and then mark Everything as synced ;)
<karni> aquarius: exactly
<aquarius> this is why I wondered whether we can detect the size of a UDF/folder when someone favourites it, and warn "this will sync X GB to your phone" if it's more than a few hundred MB
<beuno> aquarius, karni, does it have to be one or the other?
<beuno> also
<beuno> lets design for people who don't know what they're doing first
 * aquarius laughs
<karni> aquarius: yup, seems like a bug in the storage protocol java impl didn't let us do that. once that fixed, we're there.
<aquarius> I still think that warning people about large syncs should be done even if just at folder level (not whole-volume level). And once we've got that warning at folder level, then there's no real reason to not offer whole-volume sync either, is there?
<karni> beuno: not really, no. what I meant is
<beuno> right, always warn
<karni> beuno: implementing per-volume sync only is much more trivial then per-file sync
<beuno> karni, then lets do it in that order
<aquarius> no-one's suggesting *only* per-volume sync, are they? I think we should have all of per-volume, per-folder, and per-file
<karni> aquarius: I was sensing what can we go for ;)
<beuno> so we all agree
<aquarius> I'd really like per-content-type as well, and per-search, and possibly per-time, but then again I'd like someone to invent a pie with no calories in it too :)
<karni> beuno: we'll do it per-file and go up from there. per-file involves much delicate measures then per-volume.
<karni> aquarius: hahah
<beuno> aquarius, well, we're >< this close to being able to implement per-content thingies, since the low-level api to do that is done
<karni> ok, so we've cleared that up.
<aquarius> beuno, per-content-type for *any* content type? I didn't know that. Why didn't I know that?
 * karni is a lil'bit lost right now
<beuno> aquarius, yeah, we can filter by mimetype
<beuno> karni, ignore this part of the conversation for now  :)
<karni> hehehe
<beuno> aquarius, we try to not tell you certain things, to keep you focused!  ;)
<aquarius> cor. It's amazing the things you find out. I shall slap myself for not already knowing this :)
<karni> bah, I'll use the moment and recall my other suggestion about auto-magic media content sync
<beuno> aquarius, basically, this is how we do music scanning. Only look at files with certain mimetypes
<aquarius> beuno, yeah, but I didn't think that API was exposed (even in the syncdaemon protocol)
<beuno> aquarius, probably a days' work to expose it
<karni> having scheduled content sync - we can use this time (or little bit more often) to check what media has been captured in the mean time
<aquarius> oh, right, gotcha, I get it now.
<beuno> it's in the DAL
<karni> as media is timestamped
<aquarius> beuno, right, good, then I did know about it. I was worried, there:)
<karni> by doing so - the services doesn't have to run all the time, and we can adjust how often it should poll for new media content (i.e. new pictures/videos, etc)
<karni> that's just a thought for CardinalFang, but we'll get there sooner or later.
<beuno> karni, right, I think that's something between you and CardinalFang to figure out
<aquarius> karni, by "poll", there, you mean "how often the Android service should start up and talk to the server to see what's new", yes?
<karni> ok, so I'll use the (parentId, filename) trick to track favourite items
<karni> aquarius: no no, we're talking about sync-ing up users pictures (not lying under /sdcard/u1/*),
<karni> aquarius: this is what CardinalFang was working in the mean time
<aquarius> karni, I thought there was a NewPicture intent or something like that?
<CardinalFang> There may be.  I haven't seen it in testing yet.  It could be useful to catch a broadcast intent, as a way on ensuring code is running soon after a photo lands.
<beuno> aquarius, karni's irc session died
<karni__> aquarius: sorry, got disconnected
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah, OK. Catching a broadcast intent is obviously the best approach -- being event-driven is good for power, as you know :)
<karni__> although it looks like i'm still around ;D
<karni__> aquarius: right. however (sad news) I have verified what I wrote before, and it turns out
<karni__> aquarius: MediaScanner was invoked on events such as boot and sd card mounted
<karni__> aquarius: which means - the broadcast is not sent when a regular picture is taken (it's just saved directly to media content provider, instead of invoking the media scanner)
<aquarius> also...aren't pictures *always* saved to SD? Can't we just watch the folder, with some sort of inotify-ish thing?
<aquarius> (er, saved to the filesystem, whatever that is)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yes.  This requires running code, though.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, a good point and well argued. :)
<karni> CardinalFang: or timed Alarm with a single sql query
<karni> too bad I didn't see what Chad wrote :<
<karni> ok, getting back to work
<aquarius> and you can't receive intents if you're paused anyway, afaicr
<karni> aquarius: you're talking about broadcast receivers? these can wake up the app.
<aquarius> oh, you can if you statically register a broadcastReceiver in AndroidManifest. Good.
<aquarius> not that it matters if there *is* no Intent for "just taken a picture". Damn.
<karni> uhm :<
<CardinalFang> Yeah, broadcast receivers are only hooked from what reads the AndroidManifest, I'm pretty sure.
<aquarius> http://developer.android.com/reference/android/content/Intent.html#ACTION_CAMERA_BUTTON, although that might be only for a hardware camera button :)
<CardinalFang> Yeah, that's how the camera app knows to begin running.
<aquarius> oh, that's not the camera button to *take* a picture, it's the one to start the camera app? bah.
<aquarius> my phone doesn't have a hardware camera button
<CardinalFang> Well, it may do both.
<CardinalFang> Mine either.
<aquarius> be interesting to see if that intent is fired when taking a picture, though
<karni> I'm 99.5% sure I've been there and checked that.
<karni> I've really tried to find a broadcast action for what we needed.
 * karni just had an Ubuntu 10.10 server failure, doh
<CardinalFang> I've been thinking of making a Cron app or firmware hack.  It figures out some way of running all the time.  It broadasts intents for time.  You could register to hear  org.chad.Cron.MINUTE_20  to get run every hour.
<aquarius> isn't this what AlarmManager is for?
<CardinalFang> Dunno.
<aquarius> http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/AlarmManager.html
<CardinalFang> These are not user-level events I have in mind.  Some service gets started.
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Not bad.  Repeating, too.  Hmm!
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Now I don't have to write that.  Yay!
<aquarius> :)
<karni> You guys head what I was saying ^ ^? Something sounding like... Alarm ;)
<karni> Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about.
<karni> We could see if there's new content in MediaProvider
<karni> Since the last time we checked.
<aquarius> yeah. If we can't be event-driven then we have to poll. Which sucks.
<aquarius> would be worth pinging some android people and saying "there *must* be a way of doing this! surely! what is it?"
<karni> aquarius: Still, this is relatively lightweight. Just one query using Alarms (which are adives way of doing repetitive work on Android)
 * CardinalFang yells at bzr.
<mpt> nessita, hi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines may be relevant to the discussion I heard you having earlier
<nessita> mpt: thanks! I'll take a look
<beuno> CardinalFang, FWIW, song ids are md5s of the title+album+artist (IIRC)
<beuno> er
<beuno> CardinalFang, ignore that
<CardinalFang> beuno, haha.  You're everywhere.
<beuno> they are our own hashes from our DB
 * beuno spies everything
<beuno> CardinalFang, so, what I discussed with aquarius is that people need to make sure the files are in U1 anyway, so they may as well "verify" that by using our ID
<CardinalFang> beuno, er, that's no good.
<beuno> album ids are what we md5 to generate
<beuno> CardinalFang, tell me more about this not good
<CardinalFang> beuno, I think it's wrong to assume all the user's music files are going to be stored on Ubuntu One.
<CardinalFang> beuno, would you like to rename this to be "ubuntuoneplaylists"?
<beuno> CardinalFang, ah, that is probably the right thing to do
 * CardinalFang notes that for tomorrow.
<CardinalFang> G'night, all.
<beuno> night CardinalFang
#ubuntuone 2011-01-11
<duanedesign__> morning all
<rye> duanedesign__, morning!
<duanedesign__> gday roman
<duanedesign__> gotta spend another day on my Windows machine, yuk
<duanedesign__> need to get my ssh key on this machine so i can log into my server and use my irc client
<vbabiy> What should I do? I bought a song on ubuntuone music store but the file placed in my account is only the sample since its only 38seconds long, the song is really 4mins long. I have tried to contact 7digital with no luck.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, vds, beuno:  "playlist" records in desktopcouch use ids specific to UbuntuOne.  I call this a bug.  It breaks the d-c notion of being independent of service domain and probably requires I be online to make new playlists.  The ID should be something independent of Ubuntu One, I say.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what worries me about that is that there is no canonical unchanging ID that we can rely on.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if you want to create a playlist which works in Ubuntu One music streaming, you'll need to read the nodekey *anyway*
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that's what application_annotations should be for.
<aquarius> and the case of people who don't use U1 at all -- imagine importing the playlist into a new music player. How will it identify the songs that it knows about that are in that playlist? Requiring a "support DC playlists" extension to SHA224 every file in the music library just to read playlists is a bit intense :(
<aquarius> obviously the long-term solution here is musicbrainz ids :(
<CardinalFang> O! if we only had those already.
<aquarius> 'zactly.
<beuno> .
<aquarius> ?
<beuno> so
<beuno> this sounds like a hard problem
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<CardinalFang> It is a Hard problem, yes.
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: so we have a standup 2day?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, on 2 hours and 12 minutes from now
<ralsina> mandel: so everyone is awake at the same time
<mandel> ralsina: oh, it has been chaged, will this be for the rest of the week?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I will update the calendar
<ralsina> mandel: it doesn't make much sense to have standups without 4 of us
<mandel> ralsina: but we are the 4 important ones, the rest are just noise ;)
<mandel> ralsina: by the way you own me an approval on canonicaladmin :P
<ralsina> mandel: but we are polite and don't say it out loud :-)
<ralsina> mandel: canonicaladmin owes me a login
<ralsina> mandel: and it seems now noone else can approve you, not even chipaca
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha ok, no worries I was just wondering if you forgot
<ralsina> I got word from HR yesterday that they were looking into it
<mandel> ralsina: those lotus notes apps are shit, we should write something in django
<mandel> shit == polite way of manuel saying something is.. shit :)
<ralsina> mandel: I have heard that a million times. And then someone tries and it ends being worse shit. Lotus notes is the best in the business, imagine what the rest is like :-)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, given that we don't have musicbrainz IDs, and given that music players need to be able to read the playlist, I can only think of three types of ID: 1. something the music player already knows without having to calculate it (e.g., path), 2. something the music player can calculate (e.g., SHA of contents), 3. something the music player can ask another service for (e.g., u1 nodekey)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can't think of a type 1 ID that's actually usable; I don't think that type 2 IDs are doable because you have to calculate them for your entire library.
<aquarius> In an ideal world, a musicbrainz ID would be a type 1 ID (i.e., music players would calculate them already for all your files), but they're actually a type 3 ID (you have to ask an external service for them), and that external service is on the internet (so fetching it for the whole library is prohibitively expensive)
<ralsina> ugh, rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/MusicStoreWidget.py gives a bazillion pylint warnings on Lucid, how did that even get comitted?
<ralsina> including the import error that makes it break completely
<ralsina> mandel, vds, CardinalFang: I can't edit the standup appointment, so I'll tell you here: for this week, we do the standup 2:15 hours later so the dallas people can attend
<mandel> ralsina: because pylint was not being used 'til a few months ago
<vds> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> mandel: well,that would explain it. I think we should check most of our codebases then :-(
<mandel> ralsina: the evil part of the new u1trial etc is that you will have to fix them, and little by little the code will be nice :)
<mandel> ralsina: we had to go through that with desktopcouch
<ralsina> mandel: that's not evil, that's having a job :-)
<ralsina> Of course having a job is pretty evil, but still ;-)
<mandel> lol
<CardinalFang> kenvandine_, I proposed desktopcouch and python-couchdb updates to natty yesterday.  This is a noncompatible update for python-couchdb (at least at the level desktopcouch deals with it).  If one updates python-couchdb but not desktopcouch, the old desktopcouch breaks.  Should the new python-couchdb include a "Conflicts" line going backward?
<karni> goodday everyone
<beuno> CardinalFang, aquarius, so, what do we do about this?  rename the db?  leave as-is?
<aquarius> might be worth renaming song_ids to ubuntu_one_song_ids for now (and having an explicit record_type_version, which we should have anyway) so that if MB IDs become available later, we can go to a new version of the format with minimal upgrade issues?
<CardinalFang> beuno, I don't know.  it may be impossible to do better than arbitrary.
<CardinalFang> Right, I think that's pretty good, aquarius.
<beuno> aquarius, I like renaming
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: using Breaks field may be more appropriate
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: conflicts is more appropriate for cases when two packages provide same file (or rather a file in the same location, with the same name)
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, that's a good point.
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, "Breaks" is still new to me.  Only used it once.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: there is a great bullet point list with cases for Breaks and Conflicts in the debian policy, give me a sec and I'll find it for you
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-breaks
<kklimonda> and below, in the section about Conflicts there are few pointers when to use them
<kklimonda> also, those two paragraphs are worth reading as breaks and conflicts are similar
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, right, thanks.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: also, some basic testing is a good idea - once, I've made a mess because I added Breaks on a wrong version ;)
<CardinalFang> beuno, I was looking to see how to update the server.    In tests,  playlist = Playlist(name='p2', song_id_list='<entry id="2">')
<CardinalFang> beuno, that string doesn't look right.
<CardinalFang> beuno, I want to make sure there's not something clever going on there.
<aquarius> beuno, once that change is made, the playlist schema on freedesktop.org needs updating, of course
<CardinalFang> aquarius, add another version?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, well, v1 is the one with ubuntu_one_song_ids; a potential v2 will have some better ID, but we don't know what yet so we can't document what v2 will contain
<beuno> CardinalFang, it doesn't, yes
<alecu> good morning, #ubuntuone
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> hi alecu, dobey
<ralsina> dobey: a quick question
<ralsina> dobey: the music store is broken for lucid in nightlies. This is known and we don't care much, right?
<dobey> i didn't know, no
<dobey> but i'll look
<ralsina> ok, it's an import that's broken (inline_callbacks) but I don't know if it's just that or if it's a deeper change on APIs that' s hurting it
<ralsina> dobey: in fact pylint goes ccompletely berserk on the musicstore rhythmbox plugin on Lucid :-)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i wonder why apt-get build-dep doesn't seem to be installing what i expect it to
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I pushed an update to keep newer python-couchdb from breaking older desktopcouch.  I'm happy with those packages now.  Please take a look when you can.
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/natty/python-couchdb/201101_0.8-0u1
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/natty/desktopcouch/1.0.5-0u1
<dobey> CardinalFang, could we please avoid making tarball releases and proposing uploads before the new version bump is committed to trunk? skipping version numbers arbitrarily is weird
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, mind proposing merges for those so i don't forget?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, done.
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, sprinting this week and DX is making my life hell :)
<kenvandine> but i'll find time to sponsor those later today
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yeah, sorry for my timing.
<kenvandine> no worries, work must go on :)
<dobey> dbus 2011-01-11 10:57:56,487 - Failed to load plug-in: desktopcouch.application.plugins.ubuntuone_pairing
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<alecu> ralsina, when is the standup?
<ralsina> alecu: in 10 minutes
<alecu> cool, thanks.
<dobey> 2011-01-16
<ralsina> let's make that official ;-)
<ralsina> aleco dobey mandel thisfred CardinalFang nessita vds standup in 9 minutes
<vds> ok
<dobey> i hope my machine is usable again by then
<alecu> who is aleco?
<alecu> I have a doppelganger!
<nessita> alecu: the male you (?)
<dobey> strawberry alecu
<nessita> me
<alecu> nessita, too early!
<dobey> CardinalFang, kenvandine: ^^ did you see the desktopcouch error i pasted above?
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> you
<dobey> so happy together
<ralsina> me
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
 * ralsina has fat fingers and is using the small notebook
<ralsina> thus aleco
<ralsina> nessita, start
<nessita> DONE: on going platform rally. Had meeting with DX team to talk about U1 unity integration. Had improvised meeting with the U1 team about U1 event aggregator. Got u1cp 0.5.1 released.
<nessita> TODO: stop having long term running processes such as ussoc and u1cp-backend. Try to meet with Ivanka.
<nessita> BLOCKED: recurrent kernel panics when booting. Latest response from kernel team was 'live with the crashes' :-/
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Worked on bug 700951 bug 700981 701049 and proposes a branch to fix those. Finished in another branch the PortAdvertiser for desktopcouch on windows. We need to talk about couchdb on windows, the batch has to be improved as well as the installer they use, it is missing info like installation path, version etc.. which makes it a pain to work with.
<mandel> TODO: Propose fixed to PortAdvertiser on windows. Run tests of desktopcouch yet all the instance will point to the default port (reason is the batch of couchdb being crap.)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700951 in desktopcouch "Couchdb process is not started on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700951
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700981 in desktopcouch "The function 'run_couchdb' should be moved to the platform module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700981
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but will need some help to understand how to pass parameters to couchdb
 * mandel looks at the real aleco, alecu is his evil twin, and I know because he has a goatee http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evil_twin#The_goatee
<alecu> DONE: meeting with njpatel to talk about unity integration. Discussed with dobey, nessita and thisfred *were* to put the event aggregation code itself. Team dinner with the griff.
<alecu> TODO: write a plan for all this with thisfred, run it thru ubunet-discuss; flesh out a list of bugs for it with thisfred. Find out if thisfred is perhaps that aleco guy
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> now it's thisfred turn to mirror my standup notes:
<thisfred> DONE: same as alecu TODO: same as alecu BLOCKED: same as alecu (basically I follow alecu around all day and say: "me too!") NEXT: the dobester
<dobey> DONE: meet with njpatel, bugged pitti, convinced alecu/thisfred/nessita not to do unity integration the complete wrong way, landed branches TODO: land more branches, fix backport tests, more rally BLCK: rally
<dobey> next ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: searching for windows contractor, finally got someone on HR (no results), team leads call, chased people around as usual.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> and now the cardinal
<CardinalFang> DONE: some work on playlist API, mostly complaining about it and looking at similar code in server.  desktopcouch release and package.
<CardinalFang> TODO: more playlist public API.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<nessita> CardinalFang: is that release the natty one?
<CardinalFang> vds, et tu?
<vds> DONE: continuing on developers RESP APIs, discussed with teknico and aquarius, filed bugs #701029 and #701031
<vds> reviews:
<vds> lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/add_windows_keyring_import
<vds> lp:~beuno/ubuntuone-servers/parse-m4a
<vds> TODO: continue with the APIs
<ubot4> vds: Bug 701029 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/701029 is private
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<CardinalFang> nessita, yes, Narwhal.
<dobey> nessy narwhal
<dobey> it's broken though :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: did you see dobey's bug report for the dc release?
<CardinalFang> Not yet.  I saw the error message pasted above, plugin not loaded?
 * ralsina is starting to really really hate that release
<thisfred> right sry, that;s what I meant
<dobey> i haven't filed a bug yet
<dobey> running from trunk the plug-in fails to load
<CardinalFang> dobey, what did you do to run it?
<dobey> CardinalFang, PYTHONPATH=. bin/desktopcouch-service
<CardinalFang> "INFO:root:Loaded Ubuntu One extension for desktopcouch."  :(
<CardinalFang> Maybe it's an installed-versus-development-tree problem.
<dobey> huh
<ralsina> nessita: stuart asked me to tell you to tell ivanka that he wants to talk to her ;-)
<beuno> nessita, also, can you tell Ivanka I will be sending her an email in about 2 hours, to please ack it?  :)
<ralsina> On other news, standup will be at this hour for the rest of the week
<dobey> ralsina, re: rbox store on lucid, where are you seeing the failure? the nightlies look like they built fine
<ralsina> dobey
<ralsina> dobey: they build fine, but the plugin doesn't load
<nessita> ralsina: I tell you to tell aquarius to take a number and do the line :-D
<dobey> oh
 * ralsina is just a messenger ;-)
<dobey> ralsina, is there a bug filed?
<ralsina> dobey: line 47 fails. vds was going to file a bug
<nessita> beuno: I'll try, though I will try to caught her attention to myself first
<nessita> :-D
 * ralsina suggests boleadoras
<nessita> she seems just landed (I saw her during breakfast) and she didn't have a many friends face. But maybe is just me.
<vds> dobey ralsina not filed yet, but soon
<ralsina> Yet other news, I will be starting late and leaving late this week so I can have some time with the Dallas people too
<nessita> yey!
<beuno> nessita, we'll all add her on facebook
<nessita> facebook is for sissies (tm)
<dobey> if it's not filed, it's not a bug
<dobey> nessita, strawberry girls?
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> ok, any more comments, or eom?
<nessita> eom here
<ralsina> eom!
<ralsina> Ohh, forgot!
<nessita> shoot!
<ralsina> Any news on contacting jamesh?
<ralsina> about bindwood, that is.
<nessita> ralsina: who you're asking to?
<alecu> ralsina, no news
<ralsina> alecu, thisfred
<thisfred> ralsina: I sent another mail yesterday, no reply still
<thisfred> ralsina: Maybe I'm ending up in his spam, or maybe he's on holiday?
<ralsina> you are in the worst possible timezone to meet him :-(
<thisfred> ralsina: or maybe he *really* doesn't want to do bindwood :)
<ralsina> he's not supposed to be on holiday.
<ralsina> thisfred: he
<ralsina> Any of you dares just call him? ;-)
<ralsina> His phone is available, just try to be awake when he is and bug him. Of course I assume calling .au is expensive
<ralsina> forget about it, you mailed him, wait until tomorrow morning for a response, or I'll try myself
<thisfred> ok, thanks, this week is going to be a little hectic, I can call him on monday no problem
<ralsina> thisfred: don't worry about it
<thisfred> Perhaps he's just too busy fixing bindwood
<ralsina> thisfred: yeah, right. I assume he's uploading right now ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: in any case, if he doesn't reply before tomorrow's standup, I will handle it.
<ralsina> somehow
<dobey> speaking of bindwood
<dobey> i wish the people who have proposed branches would deal with them in some manner (fix or set to rejected or whatever)
<ralsina> dobey: let me rephrase that for you ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: guy#1 could you please decide what to do eith branch whatever? Maybe you should set it as rejected or something. Thanks in advance! ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: dobey, excellent point, will reject my 2 branches
<ralsina> dobey: do you have a way to make tarmac work again remotely or we need to wait until you get back home?
<dobey> ralsina, i am running it on my laptop
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> dobey: is it very CPU or memory intensive? If it's not, maybe I can loan a hosted server to run it
<dobey> when it actually has stuff to try and land it is, yes
<ralsina> dobey: then maybe we should eventually ask for canonical infrastructure for that
<ralsina> dobey: you know, avoiding bus_factor=1 and all that
<dobey> yes, we need to set up our own private uec space for ubuntuone
<dobey> but that doesn't really help with the bus factor issue
<ralsina> dobey: ok, next week we'll see who we should talk to
<ralsina> dobey: you can always train me to do it
 * ralsina can do simple tricks and fetch sticks on demand, too.
<dobey> well, there isn't really anything that should require human interaction, except for adding handling of new branches/projects
<ralsina> dobey: cool, so with a bit of docs and access credentials to infrastructure it should be doable. We'll talk about it ... next uesday?t
<ralsina> next tuesday that is
<mandel> dobey: is that the same laptop you take to uds?
<dobey> mandel, no, using my older laptop because my newer one has broken video drivers still
<dobey> sure
<dobey> monday is a us holiday
<ralsina> cool. Now I really have nothing else
<mandel> dobey: ok, so is not the tiny little thing, right? 'cause I was expecting you to say yes :)
<dobey> mandel, no, it's the big 10 inch
<mandel> haha
 * ralsina is now using a 12" and it feels like IMAX
<dobey> MLK day
<ralsina> dobey: cool, scheduled it
<dobey> i wish i could find a nice 9" LCD
<dobey> or AM-OLED even
 * ralsina loves his new sphygmomanometer
<dobey> or a heliodisplay
<dobey> or neural interface
<dobey> fonts are so passe
<ralsina> dobey: noone is building 9" notebooks anymore, right?
<dobey> pretty much yeah
<dobey> all the 7" are 800x480
<dobey> or 8"
<dobey> and 10" are all 1024x600
<ralsina> I always wanted one. But when I ditched the 7" I wanted better specs, that's how I ended with a 12"
<dobey> sure
<dobey> that's how i ended with a 5.6"
<dobey> 260dpi ftw.
<ralsina> it's still 1.6 pounds so at least it's light ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: what is it?
<dobey> i don't think mine weighs that much
<dobey> fujitsu u820
<dobey> 1280x800 @ 5.6"
<ralsina> fujitsu always had cute tiny ones
<ralsina> And it costs more than mine, too ;-)
<dobey> tablet touchscreen, gps, 3g, wifi, 260 dpi, and about 1lb :)
<dobey> well it was about $1000
<dobey> but worth it
<ralsina> You can get it for 888 or so now
<dobey> until intel screwed the pooch anyway
<dobey> yeah, because they don't make them any more
<dobey> so the refurbs are cheaper, sure
<ralsina> no, that's new. Someone has some stock left, it seems
<dobey> dynamism?
<ralsina> Newworldit
<dobey> well i got some extras for free too, so eh
<dobey> if i could find a nice 9" display though, i would just make my own laptop
<dobey> but getting a 1080p display at 9" isn't easy
<ralsina> well, you can always buy a mini9 and gut it
<ralsina> oh, 1080p
<dobey> eh, i would make a custom case out of aluminum
<ralsina> dobey: you could start with this: http://www.hometheaterforum.com/products/panasonic-dmp-bd15-9-inch-portable-1080p-blu-ray-player/reviews
<dobey> ralsina, that's not actually 1080p (blu ray movies are though)
<dobey> looks like that display is 1024x576
<ralsina> dobey: too bad
<dobey> yep
<dobey> even more reason not to pay $800 for one though
<dobey> and there goes the internets
<ralsina> alecu: got your doc, but google is giving me internal error so I have not looked at it yet
<alecu> ralsina, don't worry: we are still working on it.
<alecu> ralsina, we'll run it thru the list when it's done.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: even better
<dobey> hmm
 * mandel -> rugby
<nessita> thisfred, alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<alecu> nessita, nice, thanks.
<dobey> sigh
 * ralsina wonders if he should spend his sunday evening making aranduka work with couchdb
<ralsina> And then start talking about a mysterious ubuntu book store or something
<thisfred> ralsina: I like it!
<thisfred> ralsina: if you have any (desktop)couch questions, let me know
<ralsina> thisfred: it has over 3 million books, too ;-)
<thisfred> I might buy an ereader after all
<cryogenfx> hi, i'm having problems getting ubuntu one to actually sync any files. it just created the directories, but won't populate them with the files. it's been at it for about 2-3 hours now, so i think it's safe to say it's just not slowness in the system
<cryogenfx> anyone have any clues?
 * beuno nudges rye 
<cryogenfx> rather fresh install of maverick btw
<rye> cryogenfx, if you have put a fairly large amount of files then that's expected (and this is being fixed, actually, so this is not a permanent "feature" of Ubuntu One). What does running u1sdtool --waiting-metadata do ?
<rye> cryogenfx, btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyAreOnlyFoldersUploadedButNotFiles
<cryogenfx> the commans spews out alot of lines, not sure what they are, but i recognize alot of filenames in there. but 2-3 hours, and not a single little txt file is transfered?
<cryogenfx> how long does it usually take then?
<cryogenfx> sorta going on a business trip tomorrow, and am wondering whether the files will be synced before i go or not
<cryogenfx> 2719 lines of text actually
<beuno> cryogenfx, if you're on Maverick, you can install "magicicada"
<cryogenfx> probably one for each file then
<beuno> which will give you more visibility into what's happenning
<cryogenfx> oH
<cryogenfx> aha, the linecount is decreasing as time goes on, now it's down to 2609
<cryogenfx> so, the metadata creation is what's taking so long
<cryogenfx> wow
<beuno> right, that's exactly what will be fixed in Natty  :)
<beuno> some server improvements will apply for all clients
<beuno> but Natty will get the bulk of the improvement
<cryogenfx> ok, cool. thanks, at least now i know that it's doing something :)
<cryogenfx> looking forward to natty then
<cryogenfx> but it only needs to create this metadata once per file, right? so next time, will be quicker with new files on top of these?
<beuno> yeap
<cryogenfx> phew :P
<cryogenfx> ok, i salute you, thanks alot. now to go to #ubuntu and find out why i must enter my keyring password 3-5 times on login :)
<rye> cryogenfx, i suppose you will need to check whether you are using gdm and that its keyring password is the same as your login one
<karni> beuno: __lucio__: is U1 slow ATM or is it just me?
<karni> beuno: U1 is definitely slow. if you want to track that down, it's the perfect moment.
<karni> beuno: I lost some time on debugging transactions and it turns out it was just terribly slow server :/
<__lucio__> karni, let me check
<karni> __lucio__: thank you
<alecu> dobey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<__lucio__> karni, we have a couple of slow slaves. new connections will suffer until it comes down. old connections are ok.
<karni> __lucio__: That's really bad for me :< You can estimate how long will this take?
<cryogenfx> so, in an effort to speed up the process, so i can actually have some uploaded files before i leave tomorrow, i moved away one of the folders, that contains thousands of files, and deleted the folder from the webinterface, but still it grinds through the metadata of the thousands of files. is there any way to "flush" them, or refresh the process or sometimes?
<__lucio__> cryogenfx, the way id do it is to stop syncdaemon, install nightlies so you have the speed updates on metadata, and restart syncdaemon so it just gets the diff from local rescan. but i dont do support, and maybe there is a reason for that :)
<karni> beuno: __lucio__ found me a little less loaded server
<cryogenfx> ok, i'll try that, thanks
<ralsina> ok, looks like I have to babysit for a while. Will be here intermittently for a while.
<alecu> nessita, thisfred, dobey: I'm going over the list of events, and I think we pretty much every other event we should display could be shown as notifications.
<alecu> the only type I think we should discuss is synchronization conflicts
<dobey> yes
<alecu> I believe those should not be shown just as notifications. Perhaps in the messaging menu, or something.
<dobey> conflicts?
<dobey> probably more urgent than that, and not really a message
<dobey> maybe the urgent hint to bounce the icon is enough
<alecu> dobey, right.
<nessita> alecu: since we're not offering an action to take over the files, not sure if we should provide anything else other than a nofitication...
<nessita> alecu: so, you would bounce the icon... and then?
<alecu> nessita, but notifications are transient, and this should not be transient.
<alecu> nessita, perhaps show a list of events that failed.
<dobey> isn't cp supposed to provide some way to deal with conflicts?
<nessita> alecu: where?
<alecu> I'm not sure if bouncing the icon is the right way to go.
<nessita> dobey: not this cycle
<alecu> a list of *files and folders* that failed.
<nessita> alecu: right, but where would you show that?
<dobey> cp
<nessita> the launcher icon can not show a list of messages
<dobey> yes it can
<thisfred> it can
<thisfred> but you don't want that
<dobey> although requiring right-click on the icon is wrong
<alecu> nessita, I believe the right way would be opening gnome-activity-journal, filtered for u1 conflict events (if installed)
<nessita> neil said it doesn't support that...
<nessita> alecu: that makes sense
<thisfred> alecu: excellent solution
<dobey> i don't think opening activity journal makes sense
<dobey> you can't do anything about it there
<alecu> I don't know if that's at all possible, though :-)
<alecu> we should find kamstrup in the rally, from the zeitgeist team, and have a little talk with him...
<RAOF> CardinalFang: What information could I usefully provide you to debug why my android phone can't log in to Ubuntu One (either contacts or music)?  When I launch contacts it asks me to login, fires up the browser which does the OpenID stuff, then takes me to the “You've got an android phone” page and there's no obvious way to get anywhere from there.
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/shutdown/+merge/45926 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/credentials-shutdown/+merge/45927 ?
<thisfred> sure thang
<nessita> thanks!
<karni> verterok: I know it's pretty late probably. You around?
<karni> __lucio__: you know your way around the protocol right?
<karni> __lucio__: ok, will catch you next time :)
<__lucio__> a bit :)
<__lucio__> karni, do you have any questions?
<karni> __lucio__: oh, cool. yes, I'm wondering how is it solved in ubuntu one. if a file changes, and the software uses delete-and-write (not 'modify'), you get few generation bumps
<karni> __lucio__: how is that handled by the syncdaemon? oh.. it's nothing in common with the protocol really.
<karni> you know syncdaemon internals maybe? I've got the sources, but I'm just wondering
<karni> if you could pull the answer out of the hat :)
<__lucio__> karni, what do you mean delete-and-write?
<karni> if you rename a folder, other clients will receive one notification
<__lucio__> i do know how that stuff works, but i need to understand the question first :)
<karni> if you use gedit to edit a text file, you'll
<__lucio__> yeah, one notification saying: there is new stuff for you
<karni> create a tmp file, origninal will be removed, and the temp renamed to the original's file name
<karni> so other clients will receive "foo isLive=false" and next "foo isLive="true"
<karni> so basically, 2-4 notifications instead of one. interestingly, one of them can say that there's a new content
<__lucio__> karni, are you using generations?
<dobey> i think that's handled by ignoring the tmp files
<karni> while I got a protocol error that "node has no content"
<karni> __lucio__: yes, I'm using generations
<karni> dobey: beuno said U1 syncs temporary (i.e. hidden) files too
<__lucio__> first, a node is created, it is created with content=None (makefile), then content is set (putcontent)
<karni> aha. so this is probably 2 bumps of generation
<karni> is it?
<__lucio__> we sync all files we dont ignore, we have a pattern that we use to define what to sync
<karni> oh
<karni> now that's something useful
<__lucio__> well, there is also move and maybe delete, depends on the case of course
<karni> __lucio__: right
<__lucio__> but you should not worry about that really
<dobey> karni, syncdaemon explicitly ignores some
<__lucio__> you get N notifications or one, you only care about interpreting the delta
<karni> the question is.. if I'm getting generation callback such as.. say, 5, 6, 7, 8 -- I'm only interested in the last one
<__lucio__> yes
<karni> should I use queuing with a timeout or there's a smarter solution
<karni> dobey: thanks :)
<__lucio__> it is reasonable to wait for a few seconds and see that you dont get any more notifications before asking for a delta. it would be reasonable for us not to send every notification, and just send the last one (i dont think we do that)
<karni> nope, you send all, right.
<karni> aha, so a timeout is resonable in such case.
<__lucio__> after the first notification comes, you should start a wait for some time. if some notification arrives, reset the clock and wait again.
<karni> we can tweak this later (the timeout), but it sounds sensibly.
<__lucio__> when the wait is over ask for a delta
<karni> __lucio__: right. perfect :)
<__lucio__> when the ammount of time since the first notification is over X, ask for a delta
<karni> __lucio__: I wanted an idea or an ACK on that from at least one the protocol/syncdaemon dev :) great.
<karni> that's what I'll do!
<__lucio__> this is so you never stop asking for deltas if you get a constant stream of notifications
<nessita> dobey: bug #86698
<karni> __lucio__: dobey: thanks guys :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 86698 in pygtk (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "softwares using pygtk crash when DISPLAY is not set (affects: 1) (dups: 8) (heat: 30)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86698
<__lucio__> karni, sure, np.
<karni> __lucio__: :)
<dobey> nessita, eh, i don't feel like fixing it
<dobey> because the gtk+ maintainer will be like "it's not a bug"
<nessita> was just FYI
<dobey> yeah, but i know how to fix it, so i'm allowed to be bitter and jaded
#ubuntuone 2011-01-12
<dobey> later all
<alecu> nessita, you asked me to fill up a bug. what was it about?
<alecu> oh, I remember
<nessita> alecu: control panel being redish on quota exceeded
<alecu> right. thanks!
<nessita> thank you!
 * nessita -> gone!
<alecu> bye all
<karni> python looks so clean..
<ralsina_babysitt> karni: compared to dalvik? :-)
<karni> ralsina_babysitt: just compared to java ;>
<ralsina> karni: well, it sure looks like *less* usually
<karni> ralsina: it looks very good. concise, clean.
<karni> I'm reading action_queue.py from the syncdaemon right now
<karni> I don't know python, but majority is clear to me
<ralsina> that''s the fun of python. you can pretty much read it
<ralsina> Of course you can make it awful as you want, but by default it kinda looks nice
<karni> ralsina: hehe :)
<ralsina> And just in case, this is python: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/static/damned.py
<ralsina> So don't expect all python to be pretty ;-)
<ralsina> Much better version: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/static/seven_seg.py
<karni> ralsina: haha. this looks like brainf*ck with few more characters
<ralsina> It's actually a cool function :-)
<ralsina> try copying it in an interactive interpreter and then seven_seg("1234")
<karni> ok
<karni> ralsina: now I feel dumb for not understanding the output '          _ \n| ||_ |_  _|\n||| ||_ \n' :<
<ralsina> ok try print seven_seg("1234")
<ralsina> sorry I have not used this thing in years ;-)
<karni> it's now a treeliner.
<karni> should I try other values?
<ralsina> It should be 1234 in large letters ascii art :-)
 * karni opens another terminal
<ralsina> It should work for any digits
<karni> hahahaha for seven_seg("444") it prints 222, for 555 it prints 333
<karni> ralsina: anyhow, it's fun ;D cool for a two-liner code in python
<ralsina> oh, well :-)
<ralsina> I swear it used to work correctly :-)
<karni> ^ ^
<kklimonda> python do have a tendency to make backward incompatible changes ;)
<karni> So I've heard.
<kklimonda> still I'll choose it over almost any other language for things it's good at
<kklimonda> for other I'll go with C ;)
<ralsina> Ok, I'll go have dinner.
<ralsina> Have nice evening :-)
<karni> ralsina: Thank you (it's 2:13AM ;) ), bon apetit
<kklimonda> evening? it's a bloody middle of the night here ;)
<karni> ralsina: Take care :)
<karni> heheh
<karni> kklimonda: coding?
<kklimonda> karni: I just finished something - now I'm updating 10.10 in vm so I can test one sru
<karni> kklimonda: I see.
<karni> I'm digging into the protocol to understand it deeper and implement the content/meta queue in Java (yeah! ;P)
<karni> Unless I come up with something better.
 * kklimonda is waiting for Qt for android ;)
<kklimonda> either that or I should check Mono for Android
<kklimonda> maybe it's a bit nicer than the Java+XML nightmare Google is calling an SDK ;)
<kklimonda> but that's probably a pythonista in me speaking
<karni> are you serious.. Mono for Android? btw check out the date in the link lol http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Jan-04.html
<karni> future-archive post!
<kklimonda> karni: well, it's already in semi-open beta tests
<karni> kklimonda: I think Java and XML were quite smart choice.
<karni> uhm
<kklimonda> karni: I just find Java, with its checked exceptions, with the accent on XML for doing stuff distasteful.
<kklimonda> karni: I've actually tried to use Android SDK and it was no fun to me
<kklimonda> no fun at all
<karni> kklimonda: it's getting better every release
<kklimonda> I know it works, and that you can do nifty stuff in it
<kklimonda> but for me it completely lacks the "fun" factor
<karni> :D
<karni> yeah, Android should go for Shakespear
<kklimonda> not to mention that the documentation is lacking
<karni> that's true. here and there, yeah.
<kklimonda> karni: it's not that funny - if I have to read and write code for 8+ hours a day it has to fun
<karni> tru.
<kklimonda> karni: I can think in Python
<kklimonda> I actually read python code for fun ;)
<kklimonda> I've started reading CPython interpreter, just to see how it works.. and it's C but still fun (I like C ;))
<karni> by the way.. I think I'll have to talk to verterok tomorrow. I'm wondering if I should implement the queues more low level then my applicaiton (RequestHandler) looks like a place to start.
<karni> I know that may distaste you, but I've coded GTK with Java, and it was much more pleasant than GTK in C ;)
<kklimonda> karni: btw, are you going to make some sort of authentication provider for other applications to use U1?
<karni> but maybe it was just my incompetence back then.
<kklimonda> karni: Gtk+ in C is.. in C, everything is what it seems - I find it refreshing
<karni> kklimonda: yes. we should have an SSO available to all apps via Authenticator framework, and possibly expose the service itself
<kklimonda> great
<kklimonda> I've taken a look how to write it
<kklimonda> and then decided to make soap bubbles - much more entertaining ;)
<karni> yup, it's nothing complex. hahahah
<kklimonda> examples were using inner classes..
<kklimonda> really, I have nothing against them - but there was no obvious reason to do that
<kklimonda> and no documentation :(
<kklimonda> ok, my Java rant is over
<karni> kklimonda: Romain Guy says static inner classes are smaller and better on Android.
<karni> kklimonda: I know it sometimes means you've got ten classes in one file, which sounds terrible.
<karni> kklimonda: But you gotta take into consideration it's a mobile environment. You're even expected to
<karni> minimize the number of created objects.
<kklimonda> karni: that's why I don't understand why did they go with Java
<karni> And use primitives as much as possbile instead.
<karni> kklimonda: Maybe because of sandboxing and dalvik?
<kklimonda> karni: choosing Java, and then saying that you have to do all this weird stuff, because normal Java is too bloated seems like a backward thinking.
<kklimonda> karni: iOS have sandboxing
<karni> You're running multiple, separate, sandboxed dalvik virtual machines on your phone.
<kklimonda> karni: and dalvik is just an implementation detail
<karni> kklimonda: it's not that normal Java is too bloated. They have stripped it themselves anyway. It's not bloated anymore as available to Android.
<karni> kklimonda: it's just language specifics - such as those inner classes.
<karni> but seriously.. it's advised to use two primitive ints instead of a Pair object of some sort. because it's an object, and GC has to kick in whenever neccessary.
<karni> Ok.. it's getting late. And my eyes already hurt ehh.
<karni> kklimonda: It's been good talking to you. Take care mate
<kklimonda> karni: have a good night
<karni> kklimonda: tnx, you too.
<karni> just can't stop reading protocol stuff ;d
<karni> the protocol should be documented, seriously :<
<kklimonda> ;D
<kklimonda> karni: haven't you heard? source code is all the documentation you need
<karni> kklimonda: come on.. I even recently read somewhere that source code as documentation is not the way to go.
<kklimonda> karni: meh, that's evil people talking ;)
<karni> kklimonda: plus, it's acceptable if you know the language of the source well.
<karni> kklimonda: xD
<kklimonda> karni: but the ugly truth is that you should get used to it
<kklimonda> karni: there aren't many project - open source or commercial ones - that have a decent documentation.
<karni> kklimonda: I know..
<kklimonda> projects*
<karni> kklimonda: heading to bed this time for real. take care!
<kklimonda> karni: cya mate
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> hello latency and fail
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<mandel> duanedesign: morning!
<ralsina> good morning people!
<thisfred> ¡holá!
<nessita> hola thisfred
<thisfred> hola jefa
<nessita> jua
<nessita> thisfred: since we're it, could you please start working on splitting the spec you and alecu did yesterday into bug items to attach to the blueprint?
<thisfred> si!
<nessita> thisfred: there are 2 blueprints, one for showing status of shares and udfs, and the other to integrate with unity. I think some work items will go into the first one, and some others into the second one
<nessita> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-shares-status-udfs
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> hum, our internet is a bit bursty today. thisfred, I can reach the second blueprint myself...
<nessita> do you have the url?
<thisfred> I'll find it, or we can look it up after the plenary
<thisfred> I'm translating into a list of work items first, I'll create bugs after
<nessita> perfect
 * nessita -> meeting with Ivanka, cross fingers!
<dobey> heh
<kazade> Hey guys, I don't suppose someone can figure out why my U1 client won't connect. Running ubuntuone-syndaemon --debug works for a while, then I get "process next in queue (len 0)" and it kinda sits there for ages
<kazade> sigh, why is it that U1 waits for me to ask a question, then decides to work? :)
<kazade> it's working now
<xyz> kazade, that's a heisenbug
<kazade> xyz, yeah, this is the second time I've asked a question in here and then the client has decided to start doing stuff!
<xyz> spooky
<rye> kazade, i suppose that's because the servers got restarted recently after the upgrade, so it is not that spooky _now_. hm
<karni> hi everyone
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :)
<karni> beuno-lunch: Having read some syncdaemon sources yesterday, it's not feasible (at the moment) to implement all that stuff. Therefore, plan for now: handle gracefully multiple generation bumps with timeouts.
<karni> JamesTait: hello James!
<karni> beuno-lunch: not feasible* in context of our ultimately conservative schedule. we can always get back to it.
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<beuno> karni, ack
<karni> beuno: I'm working on it ATM.
<beuno> cool
<karni> beuno: excuse my previous .apk teases. I really want to give it to you.
<beuno> karni, no worries
<ralsina> oops, I missed mandel
<karni> beuno: I've also hidden UDFs, SHARES, dirs and files starting with a dot.
<beuno> karni, nice. Easily unhidden?
<karni> beuno: yes. will add as an app setting right now.
<karni> beuno: I implemented 10 second timeout before invoking sync on a volume, who's generation is being bumped. (we can try smaller timeout, but it can cause more syncs than neccessary)
<beuno> karni, sounds good
<karni> The (resonably) more, the better. We really don't care about those intermediate generation broadcasts.
<karni> beuno: currently, i've taken off the 'sync' option from folders. will get back to that. would be best to start playing with it once we've got some scheduling mechanisms, but I'll consult with verterok first.
<beuno> karni, +1
<karni> beuno: all in all, it's nothing complex. but I care about handling all that stuff in a proper manner (instead of fire-and-forget)
<karni> beuno: unhiding done.
 * beuno w00ts
<karni> beuno: JamesTait: Today I read on twitter that Ubuntu SSO does not work on Firefox with NoScript on. Is that true/you aware of that?
<beuno> karni, could be, at least for creating accounts
<karni> uhm
 * karni starts to think that U1 server load increases significantly in the evenings
<beuno> karni, yeah, this is something we should nudge __lucio__ about more
<beuno> __lucio__, graphs seem to show that around this time, every day, things get pretty slow
<__lucio__> beuno, we just had a rollout. and graphs dont show what you say.
<karni> __lucio__: that is, you've been updating server software, correct?
<__lucio__> karni, yup
<beuno> __lucio__, well, I see a drop on graphs every single day
<beuno> __lucio__, I also see karni complain around the same time every day
<karni> __lucio__: autehtication and client setup takes around a minute or more at the very moment
<__lucio__> beuno, what graphs are you looking at?
<beuno> __lucio__, daily storage graphs
<__lucio__> beuno, in particular?
<karni> I know I could use a mock client/server, but testing in live environment brings that second touch to results.
<__lucio__> karni, you should use staging
<karni> __lucio__: what if we deploy the app and people don't use staging :< ?
<karni> anyhow, __lucio__ , I've got a question
<karni> __lucio__: should I modify any part of authentication, you mentioned I shoud use staging.one.ubuntu.com instead of one.ubuntu.com
<karni> *that's a question
<karni> __lucio__: I know I should connect to the IP you gave me. Just asking if anything concerning authentication changes too.
<nirazio> In the "Desktop Couch Scratch" folder, do I have to manually add the bookmarks I want saved, or does the system do it automatically?
<Chipaca> nirazio: the system does it automatically; adding things to that folder will accomplish nothing
<nirazio> Chipaca: Thankyou :)
<Chipaca> nirazio: you're welcome
<Chipaca> nirazio: is it working for you?
<Chipaca> it == bindwood
<nirazio> Yeah it's working
<__lucio__> karni, same stuff should work as far as i know
<Chipaca> nirazio: sweet
<karni> beuno: What should I do with downloaded files (not favourite), which have been changed on the server? AU1 removed them and it looked as if it was never downloaded, thus you always accessed the newest version. But I'm not sure if it's the best solution. CardinalFang, you can also speak your mind on that :)
<karni> What would you expect to happen.
<karni> If the file has been changed, even if it's not your favourite, it should not be shown to the user anymore. Since it's not up to date, right?
<CardinalFang> Hmm.
<karni> Prompt on attempt to open.. ?
<karni> "A new version of the file is available." <Just open> | <Redownload>
<CardinalFang> What's the prompt?  Open local old version, or download newer server copy first?"
<CardinalFang> Right.
<karni> AlertBox, right.
<karni> *Dialog
<CardinalFang> karni, sounds good to me.
<karni> CardinalFang: sounds sensible. thanks Chad.
<otto__> I need help to debug a serious bug: Ubuntu One is filling my /tmp directory with hundreds of files named like "tmpxDFL3N" until my hard drive fills up. How can I see what process writes these files? What is happening?
<karni> duanedesign: rye: Could you help? ↑
<rye> otto__, hm, it should do one at a time, could you please check lsof ?
<dobey> that doesn't sound like ubuntuone
<otto__> rye: reading lsof man pages, restarting u1, I'll be back when I get the result
<otto__> u1sdtool -s shows server rescan, no tmpXXXX files made yet.. waiting for upload to start
<karni> CardinalFang: You knew a ListPreference cannot be backed by xml integer-array, and it throws an NPE? Found it on android/issues page. Gotta use Strings, and then valueOf() to get int.
<otto__> rye: server scan complete, uploading started and lsof shows line: ubuntuone 3839       otto   23u      REG                9,0   197406720    1572787 /tmp/tmpl06QfW
<rye> otto__, is there more than one tmp file?
<otto__> rye: not yet, please wait until u1 freaks (may take a few minutes)
<otto__> rye: correction: it is now uploading yet, since network stats don't show outgoing traffic - we need to wait a bit more
<otto__> rye: we are some file listings I captured earlier today: http://otto.kekalainen.net/u1-bugs/
<otto__> rye: I run ls several times so you can see how the tmpXXXX files multiply
<otto__> rye: background info: running lucid with all updates, u1 account with paid 4x20GB, recenty added folder ~/Kuvat with 40 GB of stuff, user otto@sange.fi
<rye> otto__, ok, i think you can shut down u1 then remove these temporary files which should not be multiplying actually. facundobatista can syncdaemon create multiple deflated files in /tmp ?
<facundobatista> rye, it should not, but it could on some strange situation
<otto__> hmm.. now it is stuck in State: QUEUE_MANAGER, no upload happens
<rye> otto__, is u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<CardinalFang> karni, yeah, I've run into that before.
<rye> otto__, is u1sdtool --waiting-meta or u1sdtool --waiting-content returning anything ?
<otto__> rye: Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<rye> otto__, ah, State: QUEUE_MANAGER, what are the queues ?
<otto__> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l works now and shows 7193
<rye> otto__, is queues: IDLE ? or WORKING_ON_BOTH ?
<otto__> queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<rye> otto__, ok, so it is uploading something
<rye> otto__, are there many tmp files in /tmp ?
<otto__> only tmpl06QfW at the moment. It isn't uploading or at least there is no network traffic going out
<otto__> rye, nothing happens at the moment, I'll try restarting it.
<rye> otto__, nothing as in no upload at all?
<rye> otto__, u1sdtoo --current-transfers ?
<otto__> rye, yes no upload
<otto__> rye, I already pressed the button. Now State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<alecu> nessita, http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/sec-TreeModelSortAndTreeModelFilter.html#sec-TreeModelFilter
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<otto__> rye, I'm getting tired (local time 23:52). I'll just post a bug next time i notice this happening, likely some time tomorrow. Thanks for the lsof tip. With it I can prove the the bug is in ubuntuone-process.
<rye> otto__, ok, thanks!
<karni> beuno: I want to track down one last thing today. Transactioned sync broke (it works without transactioning). So I'm looking at it ATM.
<postfuturist> I poked around the FAQ's, but I can't seem to find a definitive answer for this. My computers don't stay connected to Ubuntu One file syncing service that I'm paying for. Files don't get synced. I have to Restart the syncing service manually if I want to get files to sync.  Every time. On every computer I have. It's always been like this. I appreciate that there are issues that are being ironed out, but why can't the client just reconnect on
<postfuturist> its own? Why do I have to go in and kick it every single time I want some files to get synced? (I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on all my machines).
<rye> postfuturist, is your client not connecting on startup of the machine or it gets disconnected during the operation?
<rye> i wonder whether i can recommend nightlies for startup and metadata storage...
<postfuturist> I don't know, I've never changed any settings. I just notice that at some point files stop syncing--for days at a time. I have to open the Ubuntu One Preferences window, the Connect button is greyed out, so I click Restart and then eventually the Connect button appears and I click on it. Then it connects and files sync.
<postfuturist> Does it not connect on startup?
<rye> Chipaca, can "nightlies" be recommended for startup connections/metadata loading (tritcask aswesomeness) ?
 * karni eod, have a good day/evening everyone
#ubuntuone 2011-01-13
<alecu> ok, this is EOD for me.
<Chipaca> rye: no... nightlies are going to break real son
<Chipaca> soon
<rye> Chipaca, should i build a stable nightlie before it all breaks for my amusement?
<TrickyJ> Byee all friends :)
<IdleOne> Can someone help me/tell me why Tomboy refuse to sync?
<IdleOne> no rush on that, feel free to ping me anytime :)
<Adrien_> hey what happened to all my data?
<Adrien_> i mean it's been a while since I used ubuntu one but does anyone know when if I can expect to get it back
<otto__> rye, are you online?
<rye> otto__, yes, hi!
<otto__> rye, remember me from last evening with the bug about ubuntuone filling my /tmp ?
<otto__> rye, bug analyzed and posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/702309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702309 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-process makes hunders of files like /tmp/tmpXXXX, fills hard dirve (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> otto__, created and kept open, awesome
<otto__> The problem is happening at the moment, I could debug more.
<rye> otto__, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<otto__> lucid
<rye> otto__, ok, great
<rye> otto__, could you please attach ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ? and then see whether you can collect some debug output by killing ubuntuone-syncdaemon and running it as /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<otto__> attached ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> failure TRY_AGAIN
<rye> facundobatista, hmm, is it possible that upon receiving TRY_AGAIN on upload (bug #702309) the client does not close the filehandle but moves to another content queue item thus accumulating the deflated files?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702309 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-process makes hunders of files like /tmp/tmpXXXX, fills hard dirve (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702309
<facundobatista> rye, let me see...
<facundobatista> rye, on one hand, the deflated file is created when the Upload starts, and removed if the Upload fails, or finish successfully
<facundobatista> TRY_AGAIN is retryable, so the deflated file is not removed (as will be used again)
<duanedesign> rye: i keep forgetting the command to run evolution in Maverick+ for debug info. It is no longer /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28. is it e-addressbook-factory
<facundobatista> rye, on the other hand, when a command is retried, it's queued on top of the queue
<facundobatista> rye, so, it should not happen because of that
<facundobatista> rye, otto__, there is something ugly in that log... why are you receiving TRY_AGAIN for all those different files?
<otto__> facundobatista, you tell me :)
<facundobatista> otto__, I'd need a debug log, from start
<otto__> "TRY_AGAIN is retryable, so the deflated file is not removed (as will be used again)" does not sound good. This would mean that if I upload a 40 GB directory, I'd need 40 GB /tmp space. You shouldn't duplicate all my new uploadable files.
<facundobatista> otto__, we don't deflate all files at once
<otto__> facundobatista, on my computer it looks like it is trying to deflate all files at once
<otto__> why else put 22Gb+ stuff in tmp?
<rye> duanedesign, well, yes...
<facundobatista> otto__, we may have a bug, that's why I need the debug logs
<rye> rodrigo_, ping, is there any news regarding couchdb evolution corruption?
<otto__> facundobatista: first 15 minutes logged at http://otto.kekalainen.net/u1-bugs/syncdaemon-debug-1344-1359.log. I won't attach it to the bug report, since file names contain private data and I don't want to make the bug private either (in case somebody else has the same problem).
<otto__> facundobatista: Interesting. Now when I'm running in debug mode, upload started immediately and I didn't have to wait for hours. Also, in stead of files like /tmp/tmpXXXXXX I can now see a file name /tmp/000108.jpg and it's a picture from my folder ~/Kuvat uploading.
<rye> o_O
<facundobatista> otto__, debug mode does not change behaviour, just what is logged and what it doesn't
<otto__> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l shows now 7152
<otto__> u1sdtool --current-transfers is Current uploads: 0 Current downloads: 0
<otto__> Network shows 140 KB/s uploading..
<rye> otto__, is there anything in u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<facundobatista> otto__, OTOH, syncdaemon is quite self-fixer
<facundobatista> otto__, you can use nethogs to see who's using your network
<otto__> facundobatista, installing nethogs.. however the network upload dropped now to 0. u1sdtool -s shows State: READY and offline. I'll try u1sdtool -c
<facundobatista> otto__, if it's in READY, it's not using the network
<otto__> facundobatista, Yes, appatently it went offline by itself. I already ran u1sdtool -c. It is now in State: SERVER_RESCAN
<facundobatista> otto__, it does not go offline by itself unless a serious problem happened
<facundobatista> otto__, search for Traceback or ERROR in the logs
<otto__> facundobatista: I guess there is a serious problem then. It is still in State: SERVER_RESCAN. If it behaves like before, it will take hours until the uploading starts and /tmp gets filled. I'll send you the debug log then. Is there anything else I can do to help you help me?
<otto__> Now State: QUEUE_MANAGER. /tmp/tmpfPFtnz appeared. No outgoing traffic. 50 MB log at http://otto.kekalainen.net/u1-bugs/syncdaemon-debug.log
<otto__> queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<facundobatista> otto__, all that is fine
<facundobatista> otto__, the tmp file appears when it started to zip the original file
<facundobatista> otto__, is the tmp file growing?
<facundobatista> otto__, how is your disk space left?
<otto__> yes: 1885569024 2011-01-13 14:30 tmpfPFtnz 1968390144 2011-01-13 14:30 tmpfPFtnz. 20 GB free disk space.
<facundobatista> otto__, 2GB of deflated file? wow
<otto__> facundobatista: there is a sync icon on our wedding video (12,5 GB)
<facundobatista> otto__, your last log file does not have any error, but note that your SD starts disconnected, so the serious problem may made it restart, and that rotated the log
<facundobatista> otto__, still ziping the file?
<otto__> 3,9G 2011-01-13 14:37 tmpfPFtnz
<otto__> yes
<rodrigo_> rye, I committed a fix in couchdb-glib that should have been in the nightlies in the last couple of weeks
<rodrigo_> rye, still seeing it?
<rye> rodrigo_, looking, in any case could you please update bug #673568 (e.g. attach the branch reference) ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 30) (dups: 4) (heat: 146)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<rodrigo_> rye, it was done in git, no bzr branch
<rodrigo_> but yes, updating the bug
<otto__> facundobatista: done at 12G 2011-01-13 15:09 tmpfPFtnz and then it moved on to make new files, like 50M 2011-01-13 15:09 tmpB0RXfb, 17M 2011-01-13 15:09 tmpiOH5Cu, 7,6M 2011-01-13 15:09 tmppiaYKw
<otto__> facundobatista: uploading at 120KB/s, nethogs tells it is program /usr/bin/python
<facundobatista> otto__, debug logs at this point, please
<facundobatista> otto__, you can see which python program is with the pid
<otto__> facundobatista: uploading http://otto.kekalainen.net/u1-bugs/syncdaemon-debug-1400-.log
<facundobatista> otto__, let me know when it finished uploading
<otto__> facundobatista: http://otto.kekalainen.net/u1-bugs/syncdaemon-debug-1400-.log done (15 minutes ago, I was away a while)
<rye> rodrigo_, while trying to create a contact in Maverick w/ nightlies i received a Segfault
<rye> rodrigo_, doing gdb
<facundobatista> otto__, it always helps to zip these logs
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553598/ :(
<rye> rodrigo_, crash upon creating new contact
<facundobatista> otto__, which client version are you using?
<facundobatista> otto__, which Ubuntu do you have?
<facundobatista> otto__, wow, you have a pre-generations client!
<facundobatista> rye, did we backport generations to lucid?
<facundobatista> __lucio__, ^ ?
<otto__> facundobatista: I'm running lucid with all the latest updates.
<rye> facundobatista, not in main, only in nightlies, lucid standard is still running pre-generations support as far as I know
<facundobatista> rye, wow
<facundobatista> rye, is there a way for otto__ to use newer client without going into nightlies? nightlies is not rock solid (it's just trunk)
<facundobatista> otto__, yes, we have a bug in that version than when a retryable failure happens, other command is queued, so other Upload enters into it, and start zipping other file
<rye> facundobatista, there is also "ubuntuone/stable" which is somehow more stable than trunk, need to check it now for lucid
<facundobatista> rye, it has 1.4, right?
<facundobatista> otto__, you should seriously consider upgrading the client version if will handle thousands of files
<rye> facundobatista, should be ubuntuone-client - 1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<otto__> rye, facundobatista: I am a U1 paying customer and I've spent several days of my spare time to fix U1 bugs (this isn't the only one) because I want to support Ubuntu/Canonical. This isn't about how I can get my stuff working, but about how you can get your stuff working for everybody. Please fix this bug by releasing a new client for Lucid which everybody would use.
<facundobatista> rye, but that is not lucid by default, right? I just checked and bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk *has* generations
<karni> hellow fellow developers!
<facundobatista> Hola karni
<karni> hey facundobatista
<rye> facundobatista, lucid has 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 by default
<otto__> rye, facundobatista: I need to go shopping. Comment on #702309 if you come up with a solutiong.
<otto__> bye!
<karni> beuno: hello there!
<facundobatista> otto__, bye! thanks for your help
<beuno> heya karni!
<karni> beuno: :)
<AJenbo> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7940/7d405ef594dc4a0597a91a0.jpg
<AJenbo> oops
<karni> verterok: Hello my dearest developer! If I want to sync-up (upload) a modified file, I should 1. unlink the old version and 2. upload the new copy - is that correct?
<verterok> karni: hi
<karni> verterok: hello :)
<verterok> karni: no, you just upload the new content to the same file
<karni> verterok: oh, great! so I use the same nodeId, right?
<karni> good. thanks verterok !
<verterok> karni: yes, but you need to provide the "old" hash
 * karni nods!
<thisfred> Guacamole!
<verterok> karni: btw, the size = 0 in the delta info objects is a bug in the server.
<karni> verterok: o oh
<verterok> karni: I have the tests...now I "just"need to fix it :p
<karni> verterok: thanks for the heads up. I don't need it right now, possibly in Feb/March.
<karni> verterok: heheh :) take your time.
<verterok> ok
<karni> verterok: (so that I can compute fast the size of a UDF and if the user wishes to sync, say 'hey.. this won't fit onto your phones memory!' ;) )
<verterok> ahh, ok
<karni> beuno: (when you're here), aquarius, CardinalFang: I'd like to setup scheduled sync of files. Question is - when. Do we expect the user to run the app at least once? Or should it know it's supposed to sync periodically even in case of phone reboot (for that, we need another permission)
<karni> I think the additional permission makes sense. We thus automate behaviour, and a user can still go the app and disable sync at all.
<CardinalFang> karni, I think it's okay to ask for boot-time startup.
<karni> CardinalFang++
<CardinalFang> Receive boot announcement.  Schedule something to happen.  Exit.
<karni> CardinalFang: exactly
<karni> Once background data is disabled by user, sync has no effect. Once the user disables syncs, in such case it disables the 'scheduled alarm'
<rodrigo_> rye, just did a fix for your crash in evo-couchdb, pushing to git in a minute, so should be in the next nightly
<rye> rodrigo_, ok, will be monitoring nigthtiles and poking you :)
<rye> rodrigo_, is there a web if for evo-couhcb git?
<rodrigo_> rye, git.gnome.org
<rye> rodrigo_, sweet!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, know of this?  http://beets.radbox.org/
<dobey> can i get some reviews on: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gsd-listen-only/+merge/46131 please?
<ralsina> dobey: I'll take a look
<ralsina> dobey: approved, but I am assuming you know what you are doing there.
<ralsina> dobey: because I don't (at least I don't know if that causes problems elsewhere, so I assume it doesn't)
<dobey> it doesn't
<dobey> there is no reason that the gsd plug-in should ever request credentials, and it doing so causes ubuntu-sso-login to start at log-in, when it has no need to do so
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then
<dobey> though, now i see another issue there
<dobey> oh no, not another issue actually
<dobey> k
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, I have seen it, and it looks pretty awesome. I am extremely paranoid about automating too much of the metadata fixing though,
<dobey> doh
<thisfred> especially since I do things differently from most humans
<dobey> and quod libet lets you do it all anyway, right
<dobey> don't forget to mention quod libet
<thisfred> dobey: thanks, that was what I was going to say next. QL's searching is even more powerful than beets'
<thisfred> quod libet + picard pretty much solve the same problem space for me
<TrickyJ> Hi friends :) good morning
<otto__> facundobatista: still here? I removed 50 % of the contents in ~/Kuvat, including a big 12 GB video file, and now the upload seems to work normally. There is only one temporary file in /tmp/tmpxxxxxx at the time and the upload que is shrinking:u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l: 6184;u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l: 6172
<karni> TrickyJ: hello :)
<rye> dobey, approved,
<dobey> rye: thanks
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: did I miss the standup again?
<ralsina> mandel: no, you didn' t
 * mandel is relieved
<dobey> you keep falling off your chair
<mandel> dobey: that is a terrible joke :)
<ralsina> mandel: I had some problems at home today and I am having a difficult time getting things done on time
 * ralsina hates plumbers
<dobey> hah
<ralsina> I am having to go buy stuff or see what's broken or whatever every 10 minutes all day
<mandel> ralsina: ok, no worries, but if you want to get rid of the plumber try with this: 'Your princess is in another castle'
<mandel> it usually works
<ralsina> mandel: now THAT is a terrible joke
<ralsina> mandel: but I forgive you and dobey for them
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ralsina: is waaaaaaay better than the one with the farts and the doctor that you tell
<ralsina> mandel: well, I only use that one when it's necessary
<mandel> sure...
<ralsina> mandel: wanna see my standup routine?
<ralsina> mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeoK5mW4X-c    I am afraid it's a bit nerdy
<rye> otto__, are you using ubuntuone music store?
<mandel> ralsina: you should find a less pixelatted video, besides that I approve :)
<ralsina> mandel: sadly that's the only video available :-)
<mandel> :(
<mandel> ralsina: I've got rugby training, if you guys do a standup I can be back here in 4:30 hours more or less
<mandel> by the way that includes travelling, I do not run for 4 hours..
<ralsina> mandel: not today, I am probably going to be away soon
<mandel> ralsina: ok, then have a good one
<ralsina> I am going to swap today for a vacation day because I have not done anything useful
<mandel> all: see you tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<karni> Have a great day guys. I'm still availible online if anybody needs me, but heading to other stuff now.
 * beuno waves
<karni> beuno: FYI - periodic sync works (also, on phone boot/restart). sync includes meta and redownlad of favourite files (if necessary). there's still some work on the sync (Media, +upload of modified favourite files). I'll get there really soon :)
<beuno> karni, sounds like huge progress
<beuno> enjoy your evening
<karni> beuno: thank you, you as well :)
<mterry> CardinalFang, vds: Heard you folks were working on 3rd party REST API goodness?
<dobey> i don't think they are working on the REST API side of things
<mterry> dobey, man, I can never seem to find the people that are.  :)  I think I've asked about every member of the team now
<beuno> vds is
<otto__> rye: yes, I'm using ubuntuone music store
<ralsina> mterry dobey: I think vds is
<mterry> ralsina, k, thanks.  Will lie in wait
<ralsina> mterry: you mayl have to come a bit earlier to find him awake, though :)
<dobey> mterry: he's in .it
<mterry> I'll just email him
<mterry> thanks all
<vds> mterry: yep I am
<mterry> vds, ah, just emailed you  :)
<vds> mterry: ok, if you want we can chat tomorrow, I've already EODed
<mterry> vds, cool
<vds> mterry: timezone?
<mterry> vds, I'm in EST
<mterry> vds, sorry, tomorrow I'll be one hour west of that
<vds> mterry: uhm, we are very far :)
<mterry> vds, yeah. :)  Email is fine
<vds> mterry: ok, have a nice day!
<mterry> bye!
<rye> otto__, the stable version in ppa does not properly work in lucid so in case you add the stable ppa the music store will stop working
<otto__> rye: Thanks for the info but I'm not going to install any PPAs. I want to run vanilla Lucid and help catch any bugs present in it. You see, I want to enhance the Ubuntu experience to everybody, including our company clients.
<rye> facundobatista, ^
<facundobatista> ok
<otto__> rye: 99% of the users don't report bugs, they just stop using it or change to Dropbox or similar. I've recommended our customers to use Ubuntu One, so I want to make sure it works. (And all of our customers use Lucid, since minor releases are likely not stable enough for "normal" users.)
<otto__> I've also noticed that U1 deletes files with too long filenames. I'll write a bug report later if I have time..
<otto__> Now I need to get some sleep. See you later!
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> rye, the music made it to the web, but not to me yet
<alecu> thisfred, approved
<rye> dholbach, is u1sdtool --status showing READY ?
<dholbach> it says IDLE
<dholbach> and QUEUE_MANAGER
<dholbach> I reconnected and I'm on natty
<rye> dholbach, ok, so there are no new songs in .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One ?
<dholbach> rye, not the one I'm looking for
<thisfred> alecu: awesome, landing
<dholbach> rye, I don't have the nightlie ppa, so I don't have desktopcouch-ubuntuone
<rye> dholbach, no, file sync is separate from dc
<rye> ok
<dholbach> ok
<rye> dholbach, try the following script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-rescan-music.py - just download it and run as python ubuntuone-rescan-music.py
<rye> and see what it does
<rye> *whether it does something
<dholbach> WORKING_ON_METADATA
<rye> dholbach, has it finished working?
<dholbach> rye, ok, that made it work
<dholbach> rye, thanks a lot!
<rye> dholbach, you're welcome but it is not supposed to be so... mmm delayed
<dholbach> no idea what happened
<dholbach> it happened to me before
<gord> hey, anyone know if there are any plans to let the android music streaming app stream music from shared fodlers?
<dobey> probably not
<dobey> i would guess
<dobey> but maybe
<kklimonda> it does sound like a legal landmine
<gord> well you can just copy it all down and upload it to your own storage, its just painful to do that
<kklimonda> yes - but I can't think of many fair uses for streaming music from shared folders.
<gord> your friend has lots of great CC music that you want to listen to?
<kklimonda> I can think of few fair uses - but the truth is most people don't listen to the CC music. And that may not be fair, but this is the world we are living in.
<kklimonda> but it still may be on their rader
<kklimonda> fortunately such decisions aren't mine to take ;)
<gord> are there any ubuntuone guys at the platform sprint i can bribe with beers? ;)
<dobey> you can bribe me all you want
<thisfred> except dobey prefers Shirley Temples to beer
<dobey> i'm not big on redheads, actually
<thisfred> Virgin Mary's?
<dobey> or girls named Mary
#ubuntuone 2011-01-14
<androidbruce> could anyone give me some advice on getting my songs to sync on my fresh installation? also is there a web interface to make sure I still have these songs?
<androidbruce> ok i just found the interface
<androidbruce> online. how can I make these songs sync? i've signed in. but rhythmbox still says transferring to your ubuntu one storage
<karni> hello world! wait.. that sounds familiar
<Tm_T> no, never heard
<karni> androidbruce: hey bruce. you can check the status of the sync daemon running: u1sdtool --status (alternatively: u1sdtool --waiting-content )
<karni> beuno: aquarius: hey guys. I've got a question about conflicts - what if it so happens that modified date of a file on the phone is more recent, than a new version on the server (i.e. we've got a conflict)?
<karni> beuno: aquarius: i'd prefer a simple solution for starters that we can improve later. things are kinda growing around the sync stuff pretty fast.
<aquarius> karni, not sure. that's a syncdaemon protocol question, that one
<aquarius> verterok's your man for that
<karni> aquarius: ack
<wolki> hi, I sometimes get conflicts with files that were deleted/replaced from the disk but not from the server. any ideas?
<wolki> most often when generating pdf plots from r scripts that I then use in latex; sometimes the files get written very rapidly because i need to change the parameters slightly. it's very annoying because it breaks the build of the final document
<wolki> I'm only editing these files from one computer at a time, so it can't be real conflicts
<verterok> aquarius, karni: hi
<verterok> karni: sync based on dates sounds fragile, that's why the protocol is based on hashes
<rye> wolki, what version of ubuntu & ubuntuone-client you are running?
<wolki> rye, ubuntu version is maverick
<wolki> ubuntuone-client is Version: 1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<rye> wolki, could you please set ubuntuone-client to debug mode? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs - Running syncdaemon in debug mode ?
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<androidbruce> what does this mean, dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<verterok> androidbruce: ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed while dbus-activation was starting it
<androidbruce> this must be why my music isn't coming back after a new installation
<androidbruce> any ideas on how to resolve this issue
<androidbruce> 64bit ubuntu
<wolki> rye, I enabled the debug and restarted the daemon
<wolki> now the deleted file has reappeared
<rye> wolki, ok, after you notice that syncdaemon marks files as conflict - could you please open a bug report attaching syncdaemon.log and poke me or facundobatista with its number
<wolki> rye: ok, I will, when it happens again
<rye> wolki, thanks!
<verterok> androidbruce: could you pastebin the logs? ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> androidbruce, or, alternatively could you please run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly from terminal?
<karni> verterok: aha, thank you. so when the content of the file changes locally, and it so happens that server serves a new modified copy, I assume I shoult '.conflict' the local copy?
<verterok> karni: yes...I think. syncdaemon tracks changes to local files, not sure if it's doable to do that on android :/
<karni> verterok: it is, but we don't want the service to run all the time. thus, I thought I could peek on the value of modification date, and if it's different then the one stored as a meta, that would mean it's been modified.
<karni> verterok: additionally, I can always check if the hash has changed (which would give the answer to question if it has really changed, or the modification time has just been bumped)
<karni> verterok: I've been reading about FileShelf. You build dictionaries of mappings of mdid<->paths on every start of computer?
<verterok> karni: let me think about that...I'm not entirely sure about a final solution :(
<verterok> karni: FileShelf is the "old" metadata storage, yes we build a index on each startup
<verterok> karni: now we have a new metadata storage backend, it's called tritcask
<karni> verterok: Thanks. Let me rephrase again what I meant so we're on the same wavelength.
<verterok> karni: which is a *lot* faster
<karni> verterok: Oh.. i've seen tritcask here and there too.
<karni> verterok:  So. Let's imagine a shared file is being modified by two of the clients, phone and a PC. The PC version gets to the servers first, and just while phone tries to upload -- it gets a response that oldHash is wrong, so it can't upload. It also receives a delta with the new file. Thus, I should .conflict one of those. Question is which one.
<verterok> karni: the one that upload first wins
<verterok> karni: there is an extra case there, what if both clients did the same change to the file? :)
<verterok> karni: should it be marked as a conflict?
<karni> verterok: Right. Oh, that's also true.
<karni> verterok: I think that level of detail would extend blueprints on my schedule for next 2 months at least o_O (crap..)
<verterok> karni: yes, that's what syncdaemon is all about
<karni> Ok, I should stick to 'first upload wins' rule
<karni> verterok: yeah, __lucio__ start's it with a comment "Here is the magic" or something along that line hahah
<verterok> karni: what about let the user do the sync logic? hehe
<karni> verterok: hahahahah that's quite smart ;D!
<verterok> karni: is the client going to do autosync? or is always user triggered?
<karni> verterok: it already does the sync periodically (but that can be turned off, and then is user-triggered)
<karni> verterok: the frequency is set by the user (the least is 5 min I think, next 30 min, [...], daily, and off [manual] )
<verterok> karni: and what about a setting to replace client files with whatever the server has?
<karni> verterok: I think I'd do it like that for time being (which will save much effort ATM).
<verterok> karni: something like the funambol app, server -> client,  client -> server or merge/sync
<karni> verterok: That's worth considering, indeed.
<karni> I just realized how dumb is the Dropbox app o_O It's certainly got the looks. But hey, it doesn't do sync at all. It's just an android-native door to downloading files.
<karni> You know what verterok, dropbox just overwrites the files on the server, even if they have been changed (/me laughs).
<verterok> karni: heh, maybe that's a good enough first step as the sync logic...but I'm not the right one to make that call :)
<karni> verterok: it's cool that we've got the "old hash not correct" thing.
 * karni back to work
<karni> beuno: Have you had a chance to test the fav item redownloading(sync) ?
<beuno> karni, no!  can I have an apk  :)
<karni> beuno: I'll provide the one from 2 days ago, as I'm having trouble testing periodic sync today and wrapping it up :< (slowdowns.. tried staging, failed)
<karni> beuno: So yes, just a sec.
<karni> beuno: @ priv
<__lucio__> karni, whats wrong with staging?
<karni> __lucio__: hey lucio. I'm basically stuck after the auth dance. logs are quite silet about that :<
<karni> __lucio__: I'll try to squeeze more juice out of the logcat (used for android logging as you may know), maybe that'll give us more info
<__lucio__> karni, you are right, staging is ~dead
<karni> __lucio__: oh..
<__lucio__> mmh.. ~dead could be aprox-dead or not-dead
<__lucio__> but i meant that it looks dead
 * karni chuckles
<alecu> facundobatista, when you have a minute, can you please let me know where should that new syncdaemon signal should live on?
<__lucio__> karni, staging is back. hopefully it will stay like that for a while :) let me know if it breaks, it shouldnt, but we dont have alarms for it.
<karni> __lucio__: thank you, I'll give it a try.
<facundobatista> alecu, sí, did you merge my branch?
<alecu> facundobatista, lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-3 ?
<facundobatista> alecu, sí
<alecu> facundobatista, done
<alecu> facundobatista, I'm looking at the diff right now at https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-3/+merge/46281
<facundobatista> alecu, ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py, lines #448 and 466
<facundobatista> alecu, you have to change that, and also the handler in ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py line 822
<facundobatista> alecu, the number lines are not in the diff, but in real file
<alecu> facundobatista, that's great. What would be better: adding a flag to the SYS_QUEUE_CHANGED meaning that the command was added or removed... or sending two different events for that?
<facundobatista> alecu, I'd send two
<alecu> facundobatista, send two different messages there, right?
<alecu> not two messages in a row
<alecu> let's say  SYS_QUEUE_ADDED and  SYS_QUEUE_REMOVED
<facundobatista> exactly
<alecu> facundobatista, ^ and we would remove all references to SYS_QUEUE_CHANGED
<facundobatista> alecu, yes, it disappears
<alecu> facundobatista, ok, it does not look complicated. nessita, what do you think? ^^^
<karni> verterok: __lucio__: With staging, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/554082/ . fs-1 is doing well ATM, so I'll stick with it. But in the evenings, when things go slow, I'd like to use staging. verterok: Would I have to change the createSocket to handle InetAddress, or passing that IP as a String is just fine?
<verterok> karni: you need to use a token available in staging
<verterok> karni:looks like it's working passing the IP as string, right?
<karni> verterok: __lucio__ told me the regular token is fine. But no problem, I'll change the oauth to aim at staging.one.ubuntu.com
<karni> verterok: well it starts authentication, so it looks like, yup.
<verterok> karni: if you get a new token for the test, it will not be in the staging db
<karni> verterok: I fetched the token from staging.one.. and it authenticated, but it's seriously stuck on onClientSetup (which performs setClientCaps)
<nessita> alecu: I was AFK getting some tea, I'll read the backlog
<karni> verterok: let me look into the code
<karni> verterok: it's stuck on final Deferred d = setCaps(Arrays.asList(caps)).getDeferred(); while using staging.
<nessita> alecu, facundobatista: agreed on having 2 events, and yes, should be simple
<verterok> karni: the code is the same as production...
<verterok> __lucio__: do you know if there are any problems with staging?
<alecu> nessita, ok, I'll tackle it.
<karni> verterok: Please have a look here (it'll take you 30 sec) http://paste.ubuntu.com/554087/
<__lucio__> verterok, we had, its working now.
<verterok> karni: the code looks ok
<karni> verterok: __lucio__: I don't want to bother you guys. I'll settle with fs-1. Hopefully things won't get slow [in the evenings] in the future.
<karni> verterok: __lucio__: Thanks for your efforts!
<alecu> nessita, I've added the bug for the cmdline option to open u1cp in a given tab: #702968
<alecu> hmmm... bug #702968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702968 in ubuntuone-control-panel "add command line option to open in a given tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702968
<nessita> alecu: awesome, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting credentials errors when running tests on u1client trunk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554091/
<alecu> nessita, perhaps it's due to me not having an updated u1ssoc?
<nessita> alecu: it shouldn't be
<nessita> alecu: ar eyou running trunk?
<nessita> are*
<alecu> hmmm.... I'm getting the exact same error when pointing PYTHONPATH to u1ssoc trunk
<alecu> nessita, yes, both u1client trunk and u1ssoc trunk
<alecu> nessita, those tests run fine if I just run them with ./contrib/test -t, but they fail when run with "make check"
<nessita> alecu: give me one sec
<alecu> nessita, no problem, this is not blocking me.
<alecu> nessita, I'll try running those on my natty vm (currently testing on maverick)
<nessita> alecu: I'm back, Jason wanted to ask about the bug of syncdaemon prompting the user for login
<alecu> nessita, no prob.
<nessita> alecu: so, I think you need to increse the timeout located at: tests/credentials/test_credentials.py:165
<nessita> alecu: can you set something like 4 seconds and re run?
<nessita> is a system load issue...
<alecu> sure, I'll try that.
<karni> Question: When is SYS_USER_CONNECT emitted? (apart from when user clicks the 'connect' button)
<nessita> karni: is also emitted if the user has the setting autoconnect set to True (default since natty)
<karni> nessita: So it's also emited on computer start (if autoconnect=True), is that right?
<karni> 'computer start' heh.. sounded so unprofressional
<nessita> karni: is not 'at computer start' but 'at syncdaemon start', that can be a different time
<karni> nessita: right, all's clear. thank you :)
<nessita> :-)
 * karni is getting hooked more every day
<nessita> karni: share some!
<nessita> :-P
<karni> nessita: I'm just excited to finally (at least _start_trying_) to implement proper queues. Things have been a little ad-hoc, but the complexity is increasing in such pace, that I need much more resonable handling of things.
<karni> nessita: And the state machine diagrams and such of syncdaemon, of the queues, are really useful. Although I can't directly port that (becase we're running in a totally different type of environment).
<nessita> karni: right. Are you aware we're unifying the queues, right?
<karni> nessita: Could you elaborate on that?
 * karni things he might not know what you know that you know ;)
<karni> *thinks
<nessita> karni: so, syncdaemon right now process meta data and content data. And those 2 go to different queues: a meta queue and a content queue
<nessita> karni: facundobatista is working bery hard on having a unified queue, both for meta and content
<karni> nessita: correc
<karni> *correct (arghh.. loosing letters)
<karni> oh
<nessita> karni: so if you need something from that, or if you depend on having 2 queues, you need to speak with facundobatista ASAP
<alecu> nessita, the timeout change fixed the tests
<alecu> nessita, I upped it to 10, just for my tests.
<nessita> karni: to see what you can do, since the queues being unified is something that it will be done
<alecu> nessita, should I commit my branch with this value?
<karni> nessita: as long as I'm on totally different platform, I don't think it matters. But'll I definitely talk to him
<nessita> alecu: yes please. Less that 10 will not work for you? such as 5?
<nessita> karni: aweosme
<nessita> awesome*
<karni> facundobatista: you have just a moment to say what adventages does the unified queue bring?
<alecu> nessita, well, it would depend on how much load my system has :-)
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, leave it 10
<facundobatista> karni, it's not an unified queue, it's just a pool of commands: all running in parallel, everything is much faster (because of not waiting roundtrips to server)
<karni> facundobatista: Can I please see the sources? (Any documentation/state diagrams would be also really awesome to see.)
<facundobatista> karni, there's a branch: lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-3
<karni> I'm asking everybody so many questions I'm starting to feel guilty.
<karni> Thank you.
<facundobatista> karni, the change is huge, the benefit is that it's simpler now
 * karni nods
<karni> That's awesome facundobatista :)
<erkan^> how delete I all contacts for adressbook ?
<erkan^> I can not found "delete" by one.ubuntu.com :(
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina, nessita, everybody else: can you please review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/status-listener/+merge/46303
<beuno> erkan^, there's no "delete all" for contacts on the web ui
 * ralsina looks
<erkan^> and one delete ?
<erkan^> one contact
<beuno> erkan^, sure
<beuno> open the contact, and there's a trash can
<beuno> erkan^, one trick you could use to delete them all
<beuno> is to merge them all into one
<beuno> and then delete that one
<erkan^> i go see
<alecu> nessita, is it fine for magicicada to die when using u1client trunk?
<karni> facundobatista: Is it possible to summarize changes introduced in your branch, concerning the queues, in few sentences? It'll take some time for me to go through all the diffs. Just conceptually and generally, what has changed.
<alecu> nessita, it cant find sdtools: from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tools import SyncDaemonTool
<erkan^> thank you for a feedback, beuno
<facundobatista> karni, did that in the merge proposal
<karni> oh! thanks
<karni> facundobatista: Sounds like great changes. I'll jump into the source now. PS You might consider removing docs/states_queues.svg (or even better, assign someone to make new diagram)
<facundobatista> karni, I have a note to fix that
<karni> facundobatista: cool
<nessita> alecu: what version do you have installed?
<nessita> alecu: 0.3.0 should work fine, except for latests changes that facundobatista added
<alecu> nessita, I've just updated magicicada to the latest packaged version, and it keeps failing.
<alecu> nessita, oh, I think 0.2.0 was installed
<alecu> nessita, anyway: don't worry right now.
<nessita> alecu: 0.3.0 will defininetly work in latest officila SD. THe one in trunk, I can't say
<ralsina> alecu: aprobada
<karni> ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/docs/state_manager.svg still includes server_rescan
<nessita> karni: as far as I know server rescan is a valid state
<karni> oh sorry
<karni> nessita: I thought generations have changed that
<alecu> ralsina, gracias! thisfred approved it also.
<alecu> so now it's on its way to trunk.
<erkan^> I have a problem :(
<alecu> rye, still around?
<alecu> rye, well, if you see this... happy birthday!
<rye> alecu, yep
<rye> alecu, thanks :)
<rye> erkan^, ?
<erkan^> i have deleted adresbook by evolution (group: ubuntu one), aftern i go restart evolution and ubuntu one for adresbook doesn't sync, rye
<rye> erkan^, erm, could you please provide more details as to how you removed the addressbook?
<erkan^> I had remove an adresbook (group Ubuntu One) in Evolution. I went restart Evolution and a sync between Ubuntu One and adressbook Evolution, but I don't see contacts
<erkan^> and one.ubuntu.com I see contacts
<erkan^> How can that :/
<karni> facundobatista: May I ask a tiny question about naming conventions? What does SYS_ stand for in, say, SYS_USER_CONNECT ?
<karni> facundobatista: I can imagine it's 'system'. Just wondering why (e.g. user_connect can be invoked by user action, when he clicks the Connect button)
<erkan^> do you understand my question, rye ?
<facundobatista> karni, we used the generic SYS for system when the event didn't belong clearly to any SyncDaemon node :p
<karni> facundobatista: thank you
<rye> erkan left :( i've just tested removal of the addressbook
<ralsina> dobey: are you making a release now?
<dobey> no, trunk is broken
<ralsina> dobey: that's why I asked, really, to stop you if needed :-)
<dobey> hrmm. and it looks like building newer rhythmbox on lucid might be a pain, because it requires new stuff not in lucid too
<dobey> perhaps should just delete the nightlies/stable of rbox store on lucid :-/
<karni> Bitcask is cool. I imagine tritcask is even better.
<verterok> karni: not better, just a bit different :)
<alecu> nessita, dobey: pynotify is a blocking library!
<alecu> nessita, dobey: that means we will probably end up calling DBus directly.
<alecu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/703100
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703100 in ubuntuone-client "pynotify is a non-asynchronous library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> verterok: uhm :) What is a 'marker' ? (something related to uuids that you guys use, or an empty interface..)
<karni> verterok: I'm studying event_queue.py source atm
<karni> verterok: I can ask facundo if you're busy
<verterok> alecu: you can make it work with twisted ;)
<alecu> verterok, yeah: calling it in a thread.
<verterok> karni: a marker is a placeholder of a node_id we are waiting for
<alecu> verterok, but we don't want that lib running inside syncdaemon.
<karni> verterok: neat, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: can you please check with neil? he ensures everything is non blocking
<verterok> karni: mkdir foo/bar will create two directories
<nessita> alecu: thought maybe he was just talking about libunity
<alecu> nessita, probably.
<nessita> alecu: he did ensure that libunity will not be blocking and that dbus API is not guaranteed to be trustable (ie ti will change a lot)
<verterok> karni: bar needs to wait for the foo node_id
 * karni nods
<alecu> nessita, I'm just saying that I'm looking at the libnotify C code, and it says so very clearly: "/* TODO: make this nonblocking */"
<nessita> alecu: that's bad
<karni> verterok: You guys together with facundobatista, __lucio__, Chipaca and others did such a great work. I'm so inspired with those sources!
<verterok> karni: thanks :)
<facundobatista> karni, thanks!
<verterok> alecu: we use inotify, well pyinotify :)
<verterok> alecu: oh, pynotify :p
<karni> :) It's a real pleasure studying those sources.
<alecu> verterok, yeah, not "i"
<verterok> alecu: hehe
<verterok> alecu: I have a question, are you going to make syncdaemon send UI notifications?
<alecu> verterok, already did!
<verterok> oh
<alecu> verterok, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/status-listener/+merge/46303
<verterok> alecu: I assume it's inside ubuntuone/platform... right?
<alecu> verterok, right
<alecu> verterok, the aggregation logic will be platform independent, so mandel can make good use of it
<alecu> verterok, but the actual showing of notifications will be platform dependent, and live there.
<alecu> verterok, anyway, the only notified event for now is "file published/unpublished"
<verterok> alecu: making syncdaemon contribute to the UI was avoided since ever :(
<verterok> alecu: let me look at the code first :)
<alecu> verterok, we have discussed exactly this feature with facundobatista this evening
<alecu> verterok, and also, it will all live in a new separate listener
 * karni is falling in love with Python
<alecu> verterok, that way we can listen to *all* events without going thru dbus
<alecu> verterok, and only use DBus after doing the aggregation (not there yet)
<alecu> verterok, for instance, say SD finds 10000 new files
<verterok> alecu: yes, I get it. but syncdaemon doing UI stuff... :(
<verterok> alecu: anyway. it's there
<alecu> verterok, by doing the aggregation in the listener, we can send thru DBus only one call to show a message saying "10000 new files are being uploaded"
<verterok> alecu: but I'm missing something...wasn't zg going to be used for the notifications?
<alecu> verterok, it seems you have not read the past few mails :-)
<verterok> alecu: no, I've been head down in server stuff :)
<karni> What is this url used for? platform/linux/dbus_interface.py :: PING_URL = "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/"
<alecu> verterok, by querying zg we only get the info for the stuff that has already been done, but we have no way to measure what remains to be done. So we better do the aggregation in the listener.
<verterok> alecu: the unity integration...etc mail?
<alecu> verterok, exactly.
<alecu> karni, it's used by u1ssoc
<alecu> karni, ubuntu-single-sign-on-client
<alecu> sorry, it's ussoc
<karni> alecu: I see. But still, I might find it usefull writing SSO for Android. This url is pinged to check the tokens?
<karni> no.. sorry. Looks like getting tokens.
<verterok> alecu: yes, I see
<karni> alecu: Ok, nvm now :) No need to bother you at the moment!
<alecu> karni, when the user has finished registering his device with "Ubuntu Single Sign On", that url makes the "Ubuntu One" servers get those tokens from the "Ubuntu Single Sign On" servers.
<alecu> karni, does it makes sense?
<karni> alecu: yes it does :) thank you
<alecu> karni, no problem. Let me know if you have trouble with that, because I used to work on it :-)
<karni> alecu: Oh, good to know :) I've got the oauth in place, but will get back to it probably in Feb for more 'SSO' candy.
<alecu> karni, cool
<alecu> verterok, anyway: don't worry about SD doing UI stuff. We will only be doing DBus calls, and in a module that's optional and that can be turned off.
<alecu> verterok, and SD is already doing DBus calls to get NetworkManager status.
<verterok> alecu: I'm not worried
<alecu> verterok, "don't be disgusted" :-)
<verterok> alecu: :)
<verterok> alecu: neither thatr
<verterok> alecu: just puzzled about the mixup it's being added to it
<verterok> :)
<verterok> alecu: but np, if we have some performance problems, I know who to assing the bug ;) hehe
<alecu> hahaha
<verterok> alecu: :)
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: care to do a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-notification-parameters/+merge/46358
<thisfred> no way
<alecu> :-)
<thisfred> I'm having niquiladas at the bar
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<nessita> giveme 2 secs that I owe some screenshots to mpt
<alecu> nessita, thisfred: try running the syncdaemon in that branch, and publishing/unpublishing some file.
<thisfred> oh I already approved it :)
<dobey> well did a libubuntuone release anyway
<thisfred> failed to build
<thisfred> no nyquiladas for you!
<dobey> nightlies failed, yes
<dobey> le sigh
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> welcome to the end of the rally
#ubuntuone 2011-01-15
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: ping
<karni> I see that ubuntuone/platform/linux/filesystem_notifications.py, which implements Filesystem Monitor, uses inotify. Well that's nothing new, but if we want to perform real sync - we should discuss whether we should run the service permanently and use a FileObserver or do rescans of /sdcard/u1 folder. Alternatively, we can stay where we are (periodic sync-down), and introduce a user available function of 'Refresh/Rescan' or such.
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: ↑
<karni> crap.. it's weekend.
<androidbruce> i still haven't gotten my songs that i've purchased to come down, this is what u1sdtool --status prints
<androidbruce> QUEUE_MANAGER
<androidbruce>     connection: With User With Network
<androidbruce>     description: processing queues
<androidbruce>     is_connected: True
<androidbruce>     is_error: False
<androidbruce>     is_online: True
<androidbruce>     queues: IDLE
<androidbruce> sorry for the spam, i'll pastebin next time
<karni> Implemented EventQueue for U1F. That was a long day, time to get some sleep.
<karni> Night everyone!
<mikunos> hi guys I am disperated!
<mikunos> All the file in the UbuntuOne account have been DELETED!
<mikunos> Is there a way to restore them?
<mikunos> I have no copy of them!
<mikunos> is there anybody can help me, please?
<mikunos> heeelp meee :(
<mikunos> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+question/141537
<mikunos> is there anybody?!
<nirazio> When I try to sync /home/tyler/Pictures I get "could not enable /home/tyler/Pictures for syncing to Ubuntu One"    WHY?
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<karni> hi duanedesign
<kklimonda> morning :)
<karni> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> o/ karni
<duanedesign> hello karni kklimonda
<duanedesign> hope you all are doing well
<karni> duanedesign: pretty good, thank you
<TrickyJ> Good moning friends :)
<duanedesign> hello TrickyJ
<TrickyJ> duanedesign: hey :) wassup
<TrickyJ> howzz things going on..
<duanedesign> good, just working on some JavaScript
<androidbruce> anyone around to help troubleshoot why my music still isn't coming down on a fresh installation
<duanedesign> androidbruce: hello
<duanedesign> androidbruce: do you see the tracks on one.ubuntu.com/files  under Purchased Music
#ubuntuone 2011-01-16
<awilkins> Is this the right kind of place to talk about development on the Windows client?
<awilkins> I was thinking that if no-one already wrote it, I could cook up the "automatic sync when files change" feature this afternoon, having had a little experience of the equivalent of inotify on Windows.
 * awilkins will be back in a mo
<kklimonda> awilkins: there is already a beta windows client
<kklimonda> awilkins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Windows
<awilkins> kklimonda: I'm aware of that ; I'm looking at the "upcoming feature" list, the top one is "automatic syncs when the files are updated" and presuming that this is not a feature so far because the software uses inotify on Linux and Windows has a different API ; since I've written code that use the Windows equivalent I was wondering if someone was already working on it, and if not, whether I could contribute.
<kklimonda> awilkins: ah, the guy who's working on the windows client isn't here, you should try to catch him (or other Canonical employees) tomorrow. Hard to tell if someone is going to show up today at all
<rye> awilkins, hi, you may want to poke mandel, https://launchpad.net/~mandel
<awilkins> rye: Thanks, I also see some familiar names in the commit log
<beuno> awilkins, hey, I'd go ahead and try and implement it
<beuno> at the very least, it'll help you get involved
<beuno> all development is public
<beuno> so if there's any work on it, you should see a branch up in launchpad
<awilkins> beuno: Yup, just went through the public branches and merge reviews
<TrickyJ> Hiee good morning :)
#ubuntuone 2012-01-09
<Kike> hello
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :D
 * mandel short coffee making break
 * mandel back
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<torpor> hello
<torpor> is there any way to get the verification code for a new Ubuntu One account re-sent?
<torpor> it appears i have not received the verification code because the account was not set up before ubuntu tried to send it - but i have now set up the account and it works.
<gatox> mandel, do you have time for some reviews?
<mandel> gatox, sure, I'm a little block while updating the windows vm
<gatox> mandel, thanks.... first this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<gatox> mandel, and then this one that is incredibly trivial :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-network-detect/+merge/87795
<mandel> gatox, oh, by the way, path_exists will brake all the metadata methods if the user decided to create a lnk there with the same name as the folders used by the metadata
<mandel> gatox, is the fault of the user to do that.. yet it could happen
<gatox> mandel, yep.... we talk about that prroblems.....
<mandel> gatox, what was the conclusion?
<gatox> mandel, documentation.... we know that happend.... until there isn't a better solution, we are going to document what the problems might be
<gatox> if i understand correctly...... ralsina ^
<mandel> gatox, ah, ok..
<mandel> gatox, why this: 'Remove network detect from sso.' ?
<mandel> gatox, was it a bug?
<gatox> mandel, because we decideed to change the implementation of network detect in the installer, to not depend in sso..... is related to this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<mandel> gatox, I think you can do a lot better for test_links_target_without_lnk_extension and test_links_target_with_lnk_extension to write less code, both tests do the same and only change the destination path, what about reusing the code?
<mandel> gatox, write an _assert_read_link(self, target) and pass the target accordingly
<gatox> mandel, yep.... right.... changinng that
<mandel> gatox, also, instead of exists = os.path.exists(path) or is_link(path) and later do   return exists
<mandel> just do return  os.path.exists(path) or is_link(path) :)
<mandel> gatox, do I make sense?
<gatox> mandel, yes yes
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: yes that was the conclusion
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: sorry about the delay, was buying groceries
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<mandel> ralsina, np :)
<mandel> ralsina, did you get me milk?
<ralsina> mandel: I did
<ralsina> mandel: and blueberry jam and bread
<mandel> ralsina, thx ;)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, oh, question, none of us is in the desktop rally, right?
<nessita> hello ralsina, mandel!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> gatox, this guy is approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-network-detect/+merge/87795
<gatox> mandel, great.... i'm updating the other one
<ralsina> mandel, gatox, nessita: anyone needs reviews? (must be less than 6500 lines ;-)
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me know since I'm wasting a little time waiting for the stupid windows vm to update...
<gatox> i need a review from nessita :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<gatox> for IRL it should use this sso: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-network-detect/+merge/87795
<nessita> gatox: I will do both I owe you (inclidung fix-links)
<gatox> nessita, thanks! :D
<mandel> herb, what I bloody irony, couchdb creator leaves the project and wants to port more and more of the code from erlang to c/c++ ..
<ralsina> mandel: it's not called irony, it's called finding the right medication
<mandel> ralsina, hehe true :)
<mandel> ralsina, at least we ran away on time
<ralsina> mandel: no we didn't. But anyway, I'll get back to coding a bit.
<herb> mandel: hi
<mandel> I'll get back to check wtf is windows doing :)
<mandel> herb, hello
<herb> oh sorry. I just saw the hilight. didn't read that it was about couchdb and not directed at me.
<mandel> herb, haha sorry, I did not know that my funny sound was a nickname :P
<herb> or, you know, my real name too. :)
<mandel> herb, yeah, it was more of a spanish onomatopoeia that anything else :)
<mandel> sorry :)
<herb> no worries
 * mandel hates windows updates...
<ralsina> gatox: answer this question if you can: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93458/ubuntu-one-not-work-in-windows-7-russian-edition (no rush)
 * gatox checking....
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<ralsina> mandel: if you can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911 again...
<mandel> ralsina, right on it!
<mandel> ralsina, in line 300 of the diff, is that needed?
<mandel> finalize_options == pass ?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: if it's not defined, it throws an exception
<ralsina> mandel: and the parent class doesn't define it. No idea why
<mandel> ralsina, we are still using os.system to call python rather than subprocess...
<mandel> 357 is an example
<ralsina> mandel: let me look. Must confess I didn't search for it...
<mandel> ralsina, not big deal :)
<mandel> ralsina, is just not to have two diff ways to do something in the same code, is confusing to a new comer
<ralsina> mandel: but subprocess [way, to, call, things] is ugly! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I know... but is what we have..
<ralsina> mandel: let it pass, please
<ralsina> mandel: I am too bored of that branch ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, If you give me a bug number for it I'll let it pass :)
<ralsina> mandel: file at will ;-)
 * ralsina assigns bug to mandel
<mandel> ralsina, ok..
<mandel> ralsina, FYI bug 913765 is assigned to you, feel free to manage it and give it to someone else :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913765 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Be consistent in the use of subprocess and os.system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913765
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, I promise to fix it myself
<ralsina> mandel: I want this to go away :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I understand, one question, the vista dll, is it needed in all the diff versions of windows, or just vista?
<ralsina> mandel: needed for vista an 7, is a noop on xp
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. I was wondering if we could be smart and tell the installer not to copy it to the system when is not needed, is it possible?
<ralsina> mandel: we can even delete it after install
<mandel> ralsina, I think it will be nice to do so, so that we just use the really needed stuff, I'll file a diff bug for it :)
<ralsina> mandel: it's just that wizard can't do it (because it's not running as admin) and installbuilder can't do it (because it's finished ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: maybe put it in a temporary location so it deletes itself eventually
<mandel> ralsina, in temp or there is a way to tell the system to delete a file in the next reboot
<mandel> ralsina, I'll just add the bug so that we can land this
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: in any case, it's less than 100KB
<mandel> ralsina, I'll say is more completeness than anything else, it can be flagged as a minimun bug or even not fixing, is just to keep track of this things
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<alecu> hello all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> ralsina, how come there are paths that use the linux separator in the xml, example: <windowsIcon>${installdir}/ubuntu_one.ico</windowsIcon>
<nessita> gatox: several tests in the windows-installer branch are failing... will I be missing something?
<mandel> ralsina, line 565
<nessita> hola alecu!
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<ralsina> mandel: it's what InstallBuilder expects
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmmmm let me check again..... but it shouldn't
<nessita> gatox: on linux this is
<mandel> ralsina, and then we have this: <windowsExec>${installdir}\dist\ubuntuone-installer-qt.exe</windowsExec>
<alecu> hey guys, today I'm at the in-laws, and with a shitty wi-fi
<nessita> gatox: also,
<nessita> ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/__init__.py:
<nessita>     178:  [C0111, FakeWizardButtonStyle] Missing docstring
<mandel> ralsina, if it is like that.. WTF installBuider!
<ralsina> mandel:  hmmmm both work,I can make them more consistent. Some of those I added editing XML (have \), some were added by the GUI (have /)
<mandel> ralsina, it just got my attention that we are using both
<nessita> gatox: the lint issue comes from trunk, if you could fix it, if qould be great
<nessita> would*
<gatox> nessita, yep... i'm checking..... because i had fix that one......
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: looks like we don't have lint checks on tarmac on windows-installer, can we add that?
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, gatox: remember that tarmac is still not running any verify_command for windows installer, so please, when doing reviews, run the installer tests in windows and linux. Thanks! (ATM we have a lint issue in trunk)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: ah, just see what I pasted ^ :-)
<mandel> nessita, ok
<alecu> nessita, ack
<mandel> ralsina, regarding line 399, can we add that text in a const var, it will look nicer, right?
<nessita> gatox: pasted test errors in the MP so you can tell me if I'm missing something
<ralsina> mandel: 399? os.path.join("data", "revnos.txt") ?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> ralsina, yes, what is written inside the with statement
<ralsina> mandel: the revnos are obtained a few lines before, and only used there
<mandel> ralsina, also, I think it will be nice to look at clientdefs.py.in and try to generate that too, rather than a copy of the windows folder
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, REVNO_TEXT = 'ubuntu-sso-client:%s'
<ralsina> mandel: good idea. File one for that too :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: I meant file one for the clientdefs
<mandel> ralsina, I suppose you are talking about the clientdefs.py.in :)
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> mandel: I don't quite like the constant for that, it just seems verbose
<mandel> ralsina, well, we can leave it like that then
<ralsina> mandel: let's ask for a third opinion to break the tie :-)
<mandel> ralsina, nah, es una majaderia, it is more a personal style thing than anything else :)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, FYI bug 913772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913772 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Generate clientdefs.py in the package like it is done on linux (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913772
<ralsina> mandel: thanks
<ralsina> mandel: you know that's generated by autotools, right? ;)
<mandel> ralsina, we do this: "..", "..", "installed", "Lib", "site-packages", a lot, I think in this case we should store that in a var
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I know, is not an easy task, but we should unify that process a little
<ralsina> mandel: looks like just a dumb template so it should be doable. I do it already for logging.conf
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I though so, I do remember a little how the file looks like
<nessita> alecu: were you able to move forward with the review, on last Fri?
<ralsina> mandel: agreed about making that a variable
<mandel> ralsina, is not something for now, but I think in the long term is worth doing it, right?
<ralsina> mandel: please put a needs fixing for that
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> mandel: well, I would prefer not making ubuntuone-client's python stuff need automake, but we are not having that discussion yet ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I know, it is a recurrent comment we have hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: fixed the repeated path
<mandel> sweet
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmmm something doesn't have any sense..... the lint issue.... if you look at the code.... the docstring iis there.... you can see it in the diff
<alecu> nessita, no, I didn't got to the big review it on friday, I'll be doing it today
<mandel> ralsina, did you push it?
<ralsina> mandel: wait, push failed
<ralsina> mandel: damn pageant that doesn't open on start
<ralsina> mandel: pushed
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<mandel> ralsina, my typing is contagious -> borked
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> ralsina, in the branch mp :)
<ralsina> looking...
<ralsina> mandel: I don't see any new comments
<mandel> ralsina, oh, do you want me to add it in the needs fixing?
<mandel> sure
<ralsina> mandel: I don'tknow what you are talking about :-)
<mandel> ralsina, line 379
<mandel> ralsina, ->  # Copying by hand because the install is borked
<nessita> gatox: ping
<ralsina> oh, "borked" is a real word ;-)
<mandel> borked :)
<gatox> nessita, pong
<gatox> nessita, did you get my mmessage?
<ralsina> mandel: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=borked
<nessita> gatox: no
<nessita> gatox: can  you please repeat?
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, mmmmmmm something doesn't have any sense..... the lint issue.... if you look at the code.... the docstring iis there.... you can see it in the diff
<ralsina> mandel: borked "Specifically used to describe technology that is broken."
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. did not know that :)
<ralsina> mandel: you have been typing correctly all along ;-)
<nessita> gatox: I will re branch and re test. Re the fix-links branch: the new make_link impl has an except for AttributeError
<nessita> gatox: why did you leave that there?
 * gatox checckiing....
<mandel> ralsina, new years goal :)
<nessita> gatox: you removed the comment that says "This try-except is required at least for the current..." but the except should have be removed as well, I think
<gatox> nessita, ahhh sorry
<nessita> gatox: but you tell me if leaving that there makes sense :-)
<mandel> ralsina, rest look perfectly ok, I'll go for lunch and will run the lint checks against it as nessita recommended and will approve then, is that ok?
<gatox> nessita, checking..
<ralsina> mandel: pylint is probably going to have a seizure with this code
<ralsina> mandel: pep8 likes it though ;-)
<gatox> nessita, nop.... no sense
<gatox> removing....
<mandel> ralsina, ok, we will take a look, hopefully is not much :)
<nessita> ralsina: we run u1lint over windows-installer in linux, so you can do that
<nessita> ralsina: or I can run it for you and pass you the output
<ralsina> nessita: I can do it, np
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> nessita: it complained about weird stuff last I checked (like, importing classes with too many methods)
<nessita> ralsina: on windows or linux?
<ralsina> nessita: on windows, but it was correct ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: in my env, u1lint will work fine for windows-installer. On windows, may not be using the correct pylintrc?
<ralsina> nessita: I can run it on linux too and do a lint-check pass there
<ralsina> nessita: these are new files, so
<nessita> ralsina: so...? (am I oflfine again :-))
<ralsina> nessita: so it's new problems :-)
<nessita> gatox: ah, the lint issue appears only in trunk,  you're right. The thing is that I also run the tests there to confirm the errors from your branch were new
<gatox> nessita, ok..... fixing that
<nessita> gatox: but the test failures are still there
<nessita> gatox: fixing what? :-)
<gatox> nessita, the test
<nessita> gatox: ack, let me know
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> nessita, still network issues?
<nessita> gatox: is wireless adapter issues... seems like the wireless driver sucks bug time
<gatox> ahhhhh
<nessita> gatox: it just hangs and I have to rmmod + modprobe it
<gatox> :S
<nessita> gatox: which is a much nicer workaround that rebooting
<gatox> yep
<nessita> gatox: I run u1lint directly on your windows-installer branch and got what I added as last comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<ralsina> come on, pylint, "f" for a file is perfectly reasonable and traditional!
<gatox> nessita, :S ok....
<ralsina> nessita: u1lint is failing for me (https://pastebin.canonical.com/57879/), but I am getting 10.0 score from pylint on setup.py of branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911  could you do a quick pass?
<ralsina> nessita: mind you, that would be scripts/setup.py
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: and the naming convention are setting we put ion pylintrc
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I put reasonable meaningful names now, was just venting ;-)
<alecu> nessita, I'm having the same issue with my wi-fi driver in P.
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<alecu> but that's the main complain with P actually, so it's not such a big deal.
<nessita> ralsina: u1lint will not take arguments, FYI
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that explains it
<nessita> alecu: is it also a realtek driver?
<nessita> alecu: this will "fix" it for me: sudo rmmod r8192se_pci && sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<alecu> nessita, the weird thing is that the *ethernet* driver malfunctions similarly too.
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<nessita> alecu: FYI, I'm still in natty in the laptop
<nessita> but seems like realtek driver are not good, no matter what version :-P
<alecu> nessita, the driver that P is using is rtl8192se, but probably it was renamed in the kernel.
<alecu> nessita, lspci identifies my wi-fi like this:
<alecu> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<nessita> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<nessita> the same s***ty one!
<nessita> :-P
<alecu> fu**ing cheap*$$es lenovo!
<nessita> alecu: got my question re: my sso branch?
<alecu> nessita, yes, and I answered it, and looking in the logs it seems like you disconnected just after it.
<nessita> alecu: very likely :-/
<alecu> nessita, <alecu> nessita, no, I didn't got to the big review it on friday, I'll be doing it today
<nessita> awesome, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I'll probably trade that review for one or two of mine :-)
<nessita> alecu: shoot!
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: I think I have a reliable USB wifi dongle somewhere. I could send it to one of you :-)
<nessita> ralsina: actually, I have 2, I should try that
<nessita> ralsina: so feel free to send to alecu :-)
 * alecu had one usb dongle that got broken of carrying it in the backpack
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: well, it's in buenos aires, so I can send it next saturday ;)
<nessita> gatox: can you please add to the fix-link MP instructions to install the new dependency?
<gatox> nessita, i added that to the wiki..... should i include the link of the wiki?
<nessita> gatox: just the new dependency in the MP, please
<gatox> nessita, okas
<nessita> ralsina: (valid) lint issues for your branch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/798237/
<alecu> nessita, the first branch I need reviews on is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> alecu: looking
<alecu> nessita, you may need to put devtools trunk in PYTHONPATH
<nessita> alecu: what revno?
<alecu> nessita, I have revno 52 here. It's the one where the branch mentioned in the MP was merged.
<nessita> I have 3.1+r52-14~natty1
<nessita> (installed)
<nessita> so seems like I should not need devtools trunk, no?
<alecu> nessita, cool. I don't have nightlies in this P
<alecu> nessita, right
<ralsina> nessita: I am disabling W0404 because it's a false positive (I am not importing anything in line 35, it's a def)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed revno 95 for another try when you have a minute (no rush)
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> ralsina: you should also disable the following so we get a clean run on linux too:
<nessita>     100:  [F0401, get_py2exe_extension] Unable to import 'py2exe.mf'
<nessita>     103:  [F0401, get_py2exe_extension] Unable to import 'win32com'
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<dobey> ralsina: we can add the lint checks to tarmac, but i suspect it will be a massive bucket of failures on linux, without all the win32 libs we need
<ralsina> dobey: right. But everything windows-specific is on files called windows.py :-)
<nessita> dobey: actually no, I run that all the time in linux, is not failing
<nessita> dobey:  we have the proper disables in place
<dobey> ralsina: lint doesn't care if they're called os2.py :)
<ralsina> dobey: but we can ignore them
<dobey> nessita: ah, ok
<nessita> gatox: you added the instructions to the MP so I can use that?
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> dobey: hello, btw :-)
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> gatox: where?
<gatox> nessita, in the description
<nessita> gatox: all I have is "To test in real life, you need to execute the installer with the "--installer param.
<nessita> And configure the VM enabling the net adaptar for the traditional flow  and then disabling the net adapter to see the Network Detection page."
<ralsina> nessita: pushed that ignore
<dobey> mandel: you need to fix your bzr config to use the long e-mail address, or add the short one to launchpad :)
<ralsina> dobey: fixed that this morning :-)
<nessita> gatox: so? :-)
<nessita> (am I missing messages?)
<gatox> nessita, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<gatox> the description of the change
<nessita> gatox: oh, you're right, I was reloading the network-detect proposal :-P
<gatox> :P
<nessita> alecu: ./ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/test_gsettings.py:56:17: E202 whitespace before ')'
<nessita> gatox: I have 5 tabs with MP in them :-D
<gatox> nessita, fun morning! :P
<nessita> you say fun, I say...
<nessita> :p
<gatox> fun was sarcastic :P
<nessita> gatox: ;-). One tiny note: you don't need to duplicate the same thing you put as commit message to be also merge description. You can either leave the merge descritpion empty, or add relevant info to test IRL, for example
<nessita> but the field can be empty
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh ok
<nessita> ralsina: seems clean re: u1lint your branch now
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, gatox: I've been always copying merge description and commit message.... should we only put commit message?
<gatox> alecu, the same here
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox me too (when I put long IRL explanations, manuel complains, BTW ;-)
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: from my POV, there is no gain into duplicating the commit message... no?
<nessita> the field can be empty, so I don't see why putting the same as commit message
<ralsina> nessita: well, the empty space on the page makes me feel guilty? ;-)
<nessita> and I'm +1 to IRL tetsing instructions, almost always! :-)
<nessita> (except for trivial branches)
<ralsina> +1 on using it for IRL instructions, if they are unusual ("run it and see that the bug is not there" is not unusual)
<nessita> gatox: can't install comtypes, I'm getting "The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect. Could not open archive"
<nessita> gatox: that's when running the .exe
<gatox> nessita, :S weird...... can you try with the .zip?
<nessita> gatox: did you install it from your weird-unicode-username account?
<nessita> gatox: is an .exe
<nessita> gatox: ah, the zip, will try
<gatox> nessita, there is also the .zip in the linux instruction.... can you try that on windows....
<gatox> nessita, if that work, i'll remove the .exe reference..... and leave only the zip instruction
<mandel> dobey, I've done both
<mandel> dobey, ralsina told me that I made you loose some time, sorry
<mandel> /me back
<mandel> ralsina, did you run lint on the branch for the installer?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, should be lint-clean on windows and linux
<ralsina> mandel: verified by nessita
<mandel> ralsina, cool, I'll quickly run it in my system and will approve then :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<dobey> mandel: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: un clon de qué en dónde?
<ralsina> nessita: un clonazepam... para el panico ;-)
<mandel> dobey, sorry again, I did not noticed that I used the short version
<nessita> ralsina: lol
<nessita> ralsina: this laptop has no cdrom :-P
<mandel> dobey, on p, is there a new lint version?
<dobey> http://www.japansubculture.com/2012/01/its-no-ordinary-sale-its-a-fuckin-sale/
<dobey> mandel: there is a new pylint it seems, yes
<mandel> puto puto puto
<dobey> we need to switch to pyflakes only :)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I'll have to trust you regarding the lint state of this lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873 and approve, is that ok?
<nessita> me
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> alecu, gatox: standup?
<gatox> me
<nessita> DONE: freaky friday: continued removing markers from u1client, proposed for merging the branch for fixing IPC in sso
<nessita> TODO: reviews, apparently a lot :-D, help new hire brian get tickets to sprit
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reyes Magos on Friday. Fixed my brz whoami to avoid annoying other team members, sorry again. Done reviews for ralsina and gatox. Work on bug 907511. Had to fight a little with vmware and windows.
<mandel> TODO: run tests for fix of 907511 and hopefully propose it. Sync with alecu regarding which proxy bugs I can tackle.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: finished with the windows packaging branch! sprint details finished (so far), canonicaladmin, working some more on the buildout (almost there), general VM housecleaning TODO:  propose buildout for merging after packaging branch, bug triage, hiring, etc. BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: hackday, some gireactor work
<dobey> λ TODO: write proposal for u1 packageset, finish gireactor work, start music store/libsyncdaemon work
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> gatox:
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reimplement network detect in the installer an sso. Review some of the bugs in my queue.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix several test in linux for the installer branch
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<ralsina> gatox: another duplicate for your unicode homedir branch, I think: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/913507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913507 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one-windows crahes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> comments anyone?
<gatox> ralsina, roget that
<ralsina> EOM?
<nessita> eom! (I guess alecu will paste his standup when he sees this)
<gatox> ralsina, can i assign that to me?
<ralsina> gatox: of course
<alecu> damn
<ralsina> gatox: but maybe you should just mark it duplicate
<alecu> my irc beep is not working at all
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok
<alecu> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> ubot4, ping
<ubot4> pong
<ubot4> another contentless ping... sigh...
<mandel> ubot4, ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> ubot4, puto?
<ubot4> Factoid 'puto?' not found
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> EOM?
<alecu> DONE: worked on restful client replacement, and on another branch to use it
<alecu> TODO: fix restful on P, do reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> mandel, I need your review on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<mandel> alecu, on it
<alecu> mandel, and probably this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/silence-dbus-logger
 * mandel looks
<nessita> gatox: I was taking to you a lot, and realized my connection was stuck :-)
<nessita> I was saying:
<nessita> (12:06:36 PM) nessita: gatox: why not mark it as duplicate of the master bug?
<nessita> (12:09:28 PM) nessita: gatox: in fix-links, you're modifying run-tests.bat
<nessita> (12:09:32 PM) nessita: gatox: any idea why?
<nessita> (12:10:34 PM) nessita: gatox: (in fact, that change makes running test fail on windows)
<gatox> nessita, i already mark it as duplicate
<nessita> great
<gatox> nessita, i don't recall exactly the reason...... i think that maybe mandel or dobey knows..... but it was failing in the other way.... i'll test it again
<gatox> nessita, about run-tests.bat   ^^
<dobey> huh?
<mandel> nessita, when ubuntu-one-dev tools was changed to use the twisted option parser for some reason we don't know we had to make that change, right dobey ?
<dobey> mandel: oh, the argument ordering?
<mandel> dobey, yes
<nessita> gatox: but your branch is "reverting" the change needed to run properly
<nessita> gatox: the directory with tests should be at the end of the test command line
<dobey> mandel: yeah, it only became obvious after we landed those changes
<gatox> nessita, ok.... i'll change that now
<nessita> gatox: and your branch is moving it back to the middle
<gatox> nessita, reverted
<nessita> gatox: added a needs fixing with several tets failures I got in that branch
<nessita> gatox: I ran the suite under my complex-unicode-username account
<gatox> brb.... need to pay some bills!
<mandel> alecu, are this two the same? 'parsed_value = True if value == 'true' else False' and 'parsed_value = value == 'true'
<mandel> alecu, line 93 of https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's the same construct. I think the former looks nicer, though.
<mandel> alecu, may I know why? just curious :P
<alecu> mandel, "looks nicer" is a purely subjective appreciation.
<alecu> mandel, for instance, you mom may say you "look nice", but most people would disagree.
<mandel> alecu, ah, but you must have a reason, this car looks nicer that the other because I like convertibles instead of sub
<mandel> alecu, same with the mother, I look nicer because I'm her son :)
<alecu> mandel, I don't like " x = y == z"
<alecu> mandel, too many equals together
<mandel> alecu, ah, see, you had a reason :)
<alecu> mandel, I made that reason up just now!
<alecu> mandel, like with all "nicer" stuff, it's just gut feeling
<mandel> alecu, I don't care about the timing ;)
<alecu> mandel, so, I may change it if you still think = == looks nicer.
<mandel> alecu, I have no preference, I was wondering why typing more, that is all
<alecu> mandel, let's ask the team:
<alecu> hey all
<alecu> what do you prefer?
<alecu> +            parsed_value = True if value == 'true' else False
<alecu> or
<alecu> +            parsed_value = value == 'true'
<alecu> nessita, gatox_brb, ralsina, dobey ^
<nessita> alecu: definitely the second
<ralsina> alecu: a needle in my left eye? ;-)
<ralsina> the second, with () around the comparison
<dobey> alecu: i prefer foo = bar == 'true' ? True : False
<dobey> but alas
<alecu> dobey, lol
<ralsina> parsed_value = (value =='True')
<nessita> alecu: in the university, we chop off students hands when they do:
<nessita> if (something == true) { ...}
<nessita> which kinda applies to this case
<dobey> but what ralsina said
<alecu> yup, I like the version with parenthesis the most too.
<alecu> mandel, I'm fixing that.
<mandel> ack
<alecu> mandel, damn: the tests in that branch are now failing with squid3
<alecu> mandel, (I used to ran those tests in Oneiric)
<mandel> alecu, I was going to mention that, but we know hot to fix that :)
<mandel> alecu, it has landed in ubuntuone-dev-tools and I think we should provide MockWebserver for the tests
<alecu> yay, got accepted! http://wiki.qt-project.org/QtonPi/Device_program/Accepted
<mandel> alecu, what is that project for?
<ralsina> alecu: Qt on the raspberry pi? Cool! :-)
<ralsina> alecu: didn't know you were such a big Qt fan! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, in fact, I'm a huge fan of cheap fanless hardware.
<alecu> "User:alecu (Alejandro J. Cura), port Ubuntu One to Raspberry Pi. I work on the client side of Ubuntu One, and I'd like to see these small devices have access to all kinds of big files stored in the cloud. So I'm proposing to make the Ubuntu One Qt based client work with the Raspberry Pi."
<dobey> i still haven't even turned this i.mx53 board on
<gatox> back
<elopio> gatox: is there an open bug for ascii issues on windows?
<gatox> elopio, ascii no.... for unicode you have this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/851356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [High,In progress]
<gatox> among others..... all related
<elopio> right, that's what I meant :p
<elopio> gatox: thanks for the link
<gatox> elopio, np
<ralsina> alecu: the pi has very limited storage, so syncing is not going to be useful, unless I am missing something
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps not running a full syncdaemon, but probably will make sense using the storage api
<ralsina> alecu: hopefully you can figure out something cool :-)
<dobey> well, you can add storage to it easily
<dobey> i see USB ports :)
<ralsina> Off for lunch!
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to the pharmacy to buy some drugs I need, I'll be back in 10' if you need me
<alecu> mandel, great, thanks.
<mandel> alecu, I'm back
<nessita> need to reboot
<nessita> will have lunch in the mean time
<alecu> mandel, I think we should remove this:
<alecu> """        # we disable the timeout in the tests, we will deal with it manually.
<alecu>         self.timeOut = None"""
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mandel> alecu, sure, does it work without setting the timeout to None?
<alecu> mandel, I think it should, because one is the timeout we force of the server socket, while the other is...
<alecu> mandel, nevermind :P
<mandel> alecu, looping call thingy?
<alecu> mandel, no, I thought that you were disabling the timeout of the tests, but it's just the timeout of the "Site" object, whatever that is.
<alecu> mandel, so don't worry about removing that timeout, my mistake.
<mandel> alecu, yes, it has nothing to do with the tests timeouts, is to prevent some __timeout looping call used in the Site which is used unless you set it to None which then de-activates it
<alecu> mandel, that's right, cool.
<alecu> mandel, so we should keep it.
<gatox> somethinggggggg is really weird with this tests..... :S
<mandel> gatox, they pass:?
<alecu> "I want to shoot... The whole day down, down, down... Shoot it all down!"
<gatox> mandel, no.... they dont..... and all the code is commented.... the function only has the docstring
<gatox> something with some defer...... really weird......
 * gatox debugging
<mandel> gatox, may I see the code?
<gatox> mandel, here is the paste of the error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/798185/
<gatox> mandel, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<gatox> mandel, the last error in the paste
<gatox> mandel, for some reason a defer is failing or somehitng
<gatox> mandel, i'm looking of what might be wrong...... in windows works
<mandel> gatox, so it fails on ubuntu?
<mandel> gatox, which version?
<gatox> mandel, O
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting: RuntimeError('To make asynchronous calls, receive signals or export objects, D-Bus connections must be attached to a main loop by passing mainloop=... to the constructor or calling dbus.set_default_main_loop(...)',)
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, from here: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/networkstate/linux.py(129)find_online_state()
<mandel> gatox, know the issue, or at least how it looks to me, is that the dbus mainloop is not set up for it to work correctly, now, I have not look at the code, but I'd take a look if, first you are using a test that suports dbus
<mandel> gatox, that is, DBusTestCase should be the base of it so that the dbus service gets started
<mandel> gatox, but before you get down to all that work, use  dbus.set_default_main_loop(...) in the test and test if it works correctly
<gatox> mandel, ok! thanks
<mandel> gatox, try with something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/798388/
<gatox> mandel, in the test?
<nessita> mandel: how are you trying to run that? gatox should not be needing to set any dbus loop as default
<dobey> no
<mandel> wait, waith
<dobey> the DBusTestCase needs to be used
<mandel> I'm telling him to see if the main loop is running for dbus to work, because it is not
<gatox> nessita, u1trial --gui --reactor=qt4 -t test_check_connection_with ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.p
<mandel> dobey, I mentioned that already a few mins ago
<gatox> nessita, with export PYTHONPATH:=.....
<gatox> windows-installer
<nessita> mandel: that code should not be used in modules that are libraries, only in executale scripts
<nessita> mandel: what's the problem specifically?
<nessita> gatox: ^
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> nessita, the errors in your paste: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/798185/
<gatox> the last one that involves a lot of tests
<mandel> nessita, the problem is that his tests are failing because when it calls the sd to ask for the network state it fails, the exact failure is from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/networkstate/linux.py(129)find_online_state()
<dobey> why is ubuntuone-windows-installer using dbus anyway?
<mandel> dobey, good question..
<nessita> gatox: you should patch that, no?
<mandel> dobey, is using sso to know the network state, which uses dbus
<dobey> on linux, right; hrmm
<nessita> mandel: the problem is that gatox should patch that in the windows-installer test
<nessita> dobey: the network_state is a multiplatform method that will use dbus in linux, and something else on windows
<dobey> yeah, patch it
<mandel> nessita, yes, sounds like that
<gatox> i see......
<gatox> ok..... patching it
<nessita> mandel: remember to never set the main loop default unless you're building a script that starts a dbus service, or that connects to a dbus service
<mandel> nessita, it was for debugging, not a solution
<mandel> nessita, mainly, it was, set it, does it work, bingo you know the issue, now, fix it
<nessita> mandel: but even if for debugging, let's suppose it worked with that... what to do next? :-)
<mandel> nessita, use the DBusTestCase that tell u1trial to start dbus for you, and mock the object on the other side of dbus, or patch the original call and just state is called
<nessita> gatox: understand the problem? your installer branch is querying the real network service :-)
<gatox> nessita, yep.... i see it now also with a print
<nessita> mandel: right, but since we're building multiplatform code, using DBustestCase is not an option
<nessita> because the multiplatform specifics are already isolated in sso
<mandel> nessita, uh, you are right, I forgot about that detail, sorry, but it was just a way to point gatox in the right direction
<nessita> mandel: thanks... I must confess I got scared when I saw you advising that :-P
<mandel> nessita, I understand, out of context it does sound terrible :)
<gatox> nessita, mandel thanks! now i have more idea what is going on
<dobey> nessita: me too :)
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, gatox, dobey  so we lost alecu due to energy issues
<nessita> oh
<gatox> yep
<nessita> I'm about to be next
<gatox> or he wanted just to take the day off
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> (very likely, temperature is almost 40C)
<gatox> nessita, yep....
<gatox> :S
<gatox> imposible to go outside
<ralsina> oh, right "my notebook is overheating" <quit> ;-)
<dobey> nessita: get a block of ice for your computer
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<nessita> epec will shutdown the power any minute now :-)
<nessita> dobey: I'm with the AA on, but the power supplier usually explodes when th whole city uses it
<nessita> dobey: and given the current C, I bet energy will go out any minute now
 * beuno cranks the A/C down to 16 deg just un case that happens here
<gatox> nessita, move to nueva cordoba
<gatox> nessita, we always have power
<dobey> nessita: solar panels :)
<dobey> beuno: *brilliant*
<nessita> gatox: my mean side is hoping that epec will leave *you* without any A/C
<nessita> :-D
<gatox> nessita, jeje
<gatox> nessita, it was an honest suggestion mine.... not to make you angry
<beuno> gatox, FIGHT!
<nessita> gatox: the power supplier should provide the same "quality" service to the whole city
<gatox> nessita, obviusly!!.... but we live in argentina :P
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> elopio: in general, bugs < 500000 are not very useful  because we are not using that code anymore ;-)
<mandel> nessita, gatox that is the same in spain, plus they cut the water in some areas
<mandel> which is annoying when you need to use the loo
<gatox> no water...... and to hot because there is no power for fan or air conditionar......
<gatox> mmmmmmm complicated situation
<gatox> jeje
<elopio> ralsina: I agree, but more than 500 bugs open is not manageable. If we are not going to fix some of those bugs, please mark them as "Won't fix".
<ralsina> elopio: cool
<ralsina> elopio: most of them are "that thing doesn't exist anymore" :-)
<ralsina> mandel: check last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/883926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Breaks on system directories My Music, My Videos dirs in ~\Documents folder on Win7 (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 46)" [Critical,Fix released]
<elopio> ralsina: yes, invalid sounds even better :D
<mandel> ralsina, elopio if does are u1 windows related, send them to me :)
<ralsina> mandel: I think I already closed all the first-beta bugs
<mandel> ralsina, which revno is the release he is talking about?
<elopio> mandel, ralsina, I'm not sure where to start. Today I'll focus on lucid.
<gatox> brb....... need to buy citric :P
<elopio> Windows is on wednesday, because if I start using windows on mondays, by thursday I'll quit.
<ralsina> elopio: evything you find pre-lucid, mark as invalid
<mandel> ralsina, 2.0.3 release... I have no idea which code was sent there
<mandel> elopio, reasonable ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I can tell you the revnos in a minute
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> mandel: well, I have to install it first ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: it's revno 1169 of ubuntuone-client
<mandel> ralsina, it should be fix... AFAIK
<mandel> ralsina, we need to get the logs, I'll take care of it
<ralsina> mandel: what I thought
<ralsina> mandel: could be he is still running 2.0.2 after upgrading becuase it doesn't restart itself
<mandel> ralsina, sounds possible
<mandel> ralsina, but It will be very very strange
<ralsina> mandel: not really. Aslong as the user doesn't logout, it will keep running the old version
<ralsina> mandel: and I log out about once a week.
<gatox> nessita, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> ack
<elopio> hey ralsina, should we have a separate master bug for CPU usage?
<ralsina> elopio: could be.
<ralsina> elopio: yes
<dobey> whee
<elopio> ralsina: I'll open one and try to send as duplicate all the bugs I find.
<dobey> dirspec MIR filed.
<ralsina> elopio: cool
<nessita> dobey: wanna do a 2x2 and file the qt4reactor MIR? ;-)
<dobey> nessita: i thought you were going to do that one
<nessita> dobey: yeap, I was, but tons of other sutff came up
<dobey> i really want to get the gi reactor stuff finished today
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, dobey, gatoxok, EOD for me, I'll be around later on irc doing other things yet feel free to ping me
<nessita> dobey: sure, it makes sense. Is there any chance you queue that up for after that?
<dobey> which i can hopefully finish in within the next hour or so. and then start working on the libsyncdaemon/libu1/musicstore mess
<dobey> nessita: maybe. qt4reactor scares me :)
<dobey> because i basically know nothing about it
<nessita> heh, why? :-)
<dobey> i've never talked to upstream. i don't know if there is a release schedule or what. or what the maintenance requirements of it might or might not be.
<ralsina> mandel: did you approve my branch?
<nessita> dobey: hum, none of us know that
<dobey> so it's not simple, like dirspec is
<dobey> nessita: right, and that's a problem for an MIR :)
<nessita> yes
<mandel> ralsina, I think I did, let me check
<nessita> ralsina: how can we move forward with the qtreactor MIR given that? ^
<dobey> also, i really don't like qt :)
<ralsina> nessita: well, we can contact upstream
<nessita> dobey: that's orthogonal
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but i had to say it :)
<dobey> it's in a contract
<ralsina> dobey: felt good? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ha, I wrote the comment but I did not hit save
<mandel> ralsina, should be approved now
<ralsina> mandel: awesome! thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: we have the big branch for windows packaging with +1 from diego and manuel.Approve or you want to take a look? It's really not fun to look at ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: go ahead. Did you got the MIR question?
<mandel> dobey, so... you are not pushing the qt reactor base on Pyside upstream... common you are the only one that has pushed a reactor already!
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5A0-u85aAYg#t=157s
<ralsina> nessita: got it and answered it
<dobey> mandel: huh?
<ralsina> mandel: we are not even using PYside
<nessita> ralsina: ah, sorry, missed that. Upstream was contacted when we did the packaging, and they basically answered "I won't be maintaining this anymore"
<ralsina> nessita: then I say we package it and support it as well as we can, since we have nothing else
<ralsina> nessita: in any case, it's temporary because we are moving to a replacement IIRC what you and mandel mentioned a while ago, right?
<ralsina> mandel: the branch still has a needs fixing from you
<dobey> gtk+?
<nessita> ralsina: no... no replacement for at4reactor as far as I know
<mandel> is just to make dobey work on qt :)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then we have to live with it, and support it if noone else does
<nessita> ralsina: so, we need to write a MIR for qt4reactor, and I'm not sure that with the sentence "we'll support it as well as we can" we're gonna get it :-/
<mandel> ralsina, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<nessita> ralsina: you familiar with what a MIR is? perhaps I'm assuming you're and that's a mistake from me
<dobey> we can make a gtk3 cp for linux ;)
<ralsina> main inclusion request?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> we can say we own it now and are the new upstream
<ralsina> ans set it up on launchpad
<nessita> ralsina: would you do that? (JIC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, but not today, I started at 6:30 AM :-P
<nessita> ralsina: sure, I wasn't meaning today :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, added to my todo list
<nessita> ralsina: awesome :-)
<Surlent777> hello; would someone be able to attempt to help me with an issue re: Tomboy and Ubuntu One?
<dobey> nessita: btw, i worked around the precise breakage in nightlies, so you can install new u1client on precise now
<nessita> nice
<Surlent777> basically, I have a fresh Kubuntu 11.10 installation here, and Tomboy will download notes, but never upload, and as such local changes are overwritten. Yet, on my other computer running 11.10, it all works fine. What can I do to attempt to fix this?
<dobey> joshuahoover, duanedesign, rye: ^^ any ideas for Surlent777's issue with tomboy?
<duanedesign> hi Surlent777
<Surlent777> hi; if it helps, I already made a debug log dump, as per a certain forum post, and I could throw it up on pastebin if that would be any help
<duanedesign> Surlent777: I was just about to send you this link :)  http://pastebin.com/yiubL41U
<duanedesign> might be what you already did
<Surlent777> duanedesign: yep; http://pastebin.com/JA2eacEV, set to expire in an hour, as I don't want to be one of Those Guys that leave useless crap on there for eternity
<dobey> ah the "New Note Template" issue
<duanedesign> You will need to delete the New Note Template
<Surlent777> okay; it's not listed in the main collection of notes. How would I do that?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> i think what you do is create the note
<Surlent777> huh, just noticed that not all of my notes seem to have downloaded, judging from what I have on one.ubuntu.com
<Surlent777> anyway, so make a note entitled "New Note Template", I assume, then what? try to sync, delete, sync again?
<duanedesign> bug #848250
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 848250 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy sync fails on Oneiric, New Note Template already exists (affects: 33) (dups: 1) (heat: 177)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848250
<duanedesign> create note "New Note Template" then sync and rename the local note
<duanedesign> Surlent777: comment 10 in the above bug. That seems to do the trick for most users
<ralsina> nessita: th only requirement forMIR that's shaky for qtreactor is " To support a package, we must be reasonably convinced that upstream supports and cares for the package". As a tech lead,do you think we can be the upstream? Because if we can't we need to rethink things ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: exactly my point. I personally don't think we can be upstream of this, which is an issue, yes
<nessita> ralsina: personally but as teach lead. I don't think we have the expertise to maintain a twisted reactor
<nessita> ralsina: nor the time in the roadmap
<nessita> ralsina: what do you think?
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> nessita: well, I don't know how much maintenance this would need
<ralsina> nessita: don't have the knowledge to have an informed opinion
<nessita> ralsina: me neither, and I think we both don't know because we don't understand it that much :-)
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<Surlent777> duanedesign: I used the "create the note on u1's site" variant, and that seems to have done the trick. Thank you very much; I had no idea that template had anything to do with it
<duanedesign> Surlent777: great!
<ralsina> gatox: does this log look like a unicode bug to you?
<ralsina> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/883926/+attachment/2664809/+files/syncdaemon.log
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Breaks on system directories My Music, My Videos dirs in ~\Documents folder on Win7 (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 50)" [Critical,Fix released]
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> ralsina, yep..... it's looks like it
<ralsina> gatox: could you reply to him and point him to the right bug?
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... only because "unicode" is my middle name
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> I see unicode, I think of you, Diego!
<gatox> jejjej
<alecu> mandel, nessita: I've pushed some fixes to the branch you guys were reviewing: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<nessita> alecu: ack!
<nessita> ralsina: so, I'm thinking in background about the qt4reactor MIR
<ralsina> nessita: yes?
<nessita> ralsina: and I remembered what you suggested about us talking about the possibility of not depending on it on linux
<nessita> ralsina: and we *could* not depend on it once we use the webclient alecu and mandel are working on, but I'm not 100% sure, so
<nessita> ralsina: is alecu attending to the sprint, at least a couple of days? I would love to analyze this in depth with him
<ralsina> nessita: yes, he is at least 2 or 3 days
<ralsina> nessita: we can move it to a full week if it's ok with him, too
<nessita> ralsina: well, then I would put on hold the qt4reactor MIR until he and I analyze this and put a plan together to remove that dep in linux
<nessita> ralsina: how does that sound?
<ralsina> nessita: cool. Timing scares me a bit
<nessita> ralsina: to me too
<nessita> alecu: what do you think?
<nessita> ralsina: do you know brian IRC nickname?
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I think it's feasible to get rid of the qt3.99reactor on linux, but we need to check around to make sure.
 * nessita is afraid to loose connection any time
<ralsina> nessita: nope. You have his email though :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but I'd need better throughput than that, just for now that we're coordinating his plane ticket
<ralsina> nessita: I meant, I don't, but we can ask him ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, but seems like he's not onto his gmail email while at work
<nessita> (how dare he? :-P)
<ralsina> nessita: probably a slightly more fascist work environment than ours ;-)
<ralsina> OK, goota run. I may be slightly late tomorrow. Mail me if you need anything early.
<gatox> ralsina, ack!
<dobey> yay, almost done
<dobey> sigh :(
<gatox> EOD!!! see you tomorrow!!
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhhh you are here..... maybe you would enjoy to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
 * gatox run...
<gatox> jejej
<alecu> gatox, run away! I'm reviewing a 7k-line branch by naty
<gatox> alecu, :S ok...... i'm not going to bother you.......
<alecu> gatox, I may review it tomorrow... sorry!
<gatox> alecu, no problem!! i'm in eod.....
<gatox> alecu, tell nessita that she is not thinking in your mental health :P
<nessita> gatox: aux le contraire!
<gatox> :P
<dobey> gah, this sucks. twisted hates me.
<beuno> dobey, don't worry, it hates everybody
<dobey> yes, but *i* have to figure out what broke, and is causing it to infinite loop and eat all my ram.
<alecu> dobey, mandel: do you have any idea why this is happening???
<alecu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/913968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913968 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Could not locate suitable squid.conf.in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New]
<dobey> doh
<dobey> setup.py
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-913968/+merge/87983
<alecu> dobey, +1
<alecu> nessita, if you are still around, can you please review the trivial branch above by dobey?
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<dobey> not necessary
<dobey> i already set it to approved :)
<alecu> nessita, ^
<nessita> ack!
<dobey> it might take a while for the nightlies to get built once it lands though. i saw earlier in #launchpad that apparently PPA builders are pretty backed up :(
<alecu> dobey, :-(
<dobey> well that's not as bad as my luck with twisted is right now, anyway
<alecu> dobey, what's the problem now with it?
<dobey> the test suite is hitting an infinite loop and eating all my ram, it seems, with my latest changes to refactor gireactor/gtk2reactor into a single base class that both use instead
<alecu> dobey, do you want me to take a look at that branch?
<dobey> if you want. i'm not sure what i could have changed to cause it :(
<dobey> lp:~dobey/twisted/gi-support
<dobey> alecu: "PYTHONPATH=. bin/trial -r gi twisted" will show the problem when it gets to the manhole tests
<mandel> alecu, I was going to review dobey  branch.. I suppose is not longer needed :P
<mandel> alecu, if you don't mind, I'll finish your review tom
 * mandel reboots
<nessita> so, I'm of
<nessita> off*
<nessita> will do fixed reviews tomorrow
<dobey> my brain hurts and i am upset that this isn't working :-/
<alecu> dobey, I've started commenting all the testcases that hang up, and most of them have "Stdio" in their names
<alecu> well, not everyone:
<alecu> SystemEventTestsBuilder_GIReactor.test_callWhenRunningOrder
<dobey> testClassDefinition doesn't have "Stdio" in it :)
<dobey> well, so the tests all worked fine in the previous revision :(
<alecu> right, I see that they are working fine in the previous revision after a "merge from trunk"
<dobey> well they were working fine before the merge from trunk as well
<alecu> well, it's a non-trivial branch by far, so I'm not understanding it at this time.
<alecu> dobey, I'll take another look tomorrow.
<dobey> alecu: ok, thanks
<dobey> alecu: it's not super trivial, but it's not terribly complicated either. it is large though, because of having to keep the gi/gobject bits separate
<dobey> if there was some way to simplify the diff view, it would probably look a lot more trivial than it does now :)
<aquarius_at_conf> ralsina, ping
<aquarius_at_conf> rye, ping
<aquarius_at_conf> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> hello aquarius_at_conf
<qwebirc716586> duanedesign: hey
<dobey> heh
<aquariusatconf> :)
<dobey> hi aquariusatconf
<duanedesign> o/
<dobey> aquariusatconf: what do you need?
<dobey> you're obviously not at pub, so you're either sick, or you need something :)
<dobey> i bet he timed out
<aquarius_atconf> grrr
<dobey> indeed
<aquarius_atconf> duanedesign: having a problem with u1 for Windows
<aquarius_atconf> duanedesign: File Sync error: local and server roots are different (ROOT_MISMATCH)
<aquarius_atconf> what's that? how do I fix it?
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<dobey> aquarius_atconf: someone logged in with one account, and then a different one
<duanedesign> aquarius_atconf: two accounts have been used on the same machine
<duanedesign> aquarius_atconf: need to delete the metadata
<duanedesign> which version of windows?
<aquarius_atconf> okokok
<aquarius_atconf> k
<aquarius_atconf> heh, sorry, browser probs too :)
<aquarius_atconf> ok, so...
<aquarius_atconf> how do I fix it?
<aquarius_atconf> am happy to wipe the account details and sign in again
<aquarius_atconf> but I don't knoiw how
<dobey> delete the metadata. or just ignore it, and make a new user on the system to use instead :)
<dobey> (if that's feasible to do anyway)
<dobey> windows 7?
<dobey> i guess yes
<duanedesign> aquarius_atconf: https://pastebin.canonical.com/57909/
<duanedesign> aquarius_atconf: that should do it^
 * dobey bets he got dropped again
<duanedesign> o.O
<duanedesign> dobey sees the future :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> and i am off
<dobey> later :)
<duanedesign> o/
<aq_at_conf_2> foir crying out l.oud
<aq_at_conf_2> grr
<duanedesign> https://pastebin.canonical.com/57909/
<aq_at_conf_2> dobey, duanedesign, sorry, if you said something I missed it
<duanedesign> that was the link i posted if you did not get it :)
<aq_at_conf_2> cheers
<aq_at_conf_2> can you paste it to paste.ubutnu.com
<aq_at_conf_2> am not on my own laptop
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> aq_at_conf_2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798746/
<aq_at_conf_2> duanedesign: ok doing that cheers
#ubuntuone 2012-01-10
<Doughy> Anyone here? I'm having issues with U1
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, oh, got a professional question for you here, what is the nice way that ralsina wrote to set up a new windows devel machine?
<gatox> mandel, you need to install a clean machine
<mandel> gatox, yes, I have that already...
<gatox> mandel, then python, pyqt....
<mandel> gatox, I had some issue with the vmware machine I was using..
<gatox> mandel, let me look for the email
<mandel> gatox, thx
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/799251/
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<gatox> mandel, look at that..... ask me if you need something else
<gatox> mandel, bazaar is only needed if you commit or branch code from your vm.... i didn't install it because i do it from linux
<mandel> ok
<mandel> gatox, is amazing how terrible are the windows updates...
<mandel> gatox, what a waste of time!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> mandel, totally agree!
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> gatox: so, I need to review for you network-detect and fix-links?
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing with fix-links right now.... the other one is ready
<nessita> ack
<mandel> gatox, agh. I need the vs2008 for the script to work, right?
<mandel> stpuid pycrypto!
<gatox> mandel, mmmmmmm i think you shouldn't
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh ralsina gave me a different configuration file......
<gatox> i don't know if he put it anywhere else.... i'll email you that file
<mandel> gatox, please :)
<nessita> gatox: why are you adding # pylint: disable=W0212? not sure what W0212 is warning for
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> nessita, access to a protected member
<gatox> _next_id from the wizard
<nessita> ah, thanks
<nessita> gatox: reviewed done, added a couple of nf
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, i'm testing fix-links.... because if i run just the file with u1trial it works.... but if run run-tests it fails..... so i'm look what might be going on
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: ah, and seems like ralsina's branch from yesterday had some pep8 issues, could you please fix them in your branch?
<nessita> ./scripts/conf.py:32:66: E202 whitespace before ')'
<nessita> ./scripts/setup.py:300:54: E202 whitespace before '}'
<gatox> nessita, project?
<nessita> gatox: windows-installer
<gatox> nessita, roger that!
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, do you know the name of the dirspec project?
<nessita> mandel: dirspec :-)
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/dirspec/
<mandel> nessita, oh, that was easy..
<mandel> I expected something hard to guess..
<nessita> hehe
<mandel> ok, time for lunch
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> damn, it's so hot here.
<nessita> alecu: +10
<alecu> nessita, I've started with your review late yesterday. I'm currently in the middle of it.
<nessita> alecu: awesome. Anything to fix?
<gatox> back!! now i have 30mb! :D
<nessita> gatox: wtf? is it iplan?
<alecu> nessita, yes, a few things. Let me paste what I have so far in the mp.
<gatox> nessita, nop.... fibertel evolution
<nessita> gatox: does it fly?
<nessita> is it optic fiber?
<gatox> nessita, yes.....
 * gatox cries....
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> nessita, there: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/+merge/87759/comments/189874
<nessita> gatox: how much, if I may?
<alecu> gatox, what's the upload speed?
<gatox> nessita, if you have cablevision (i have it for consorcio.. but i don't use it :S) 300.... if you don't have cablevision 400
<gatox> alecu, 3mb
<gatox> :P
<nessita> alecu: we can't have a self inside a self
<alecu> nessita, if you want to access the "upper" self, then you can't. But if you don't need to access it, then you can.
<gatox> nessita, also.... you have corporate fibertel or something like that.... that is 8mb download, 1mb upload.... but constant and it works better that common users
<nessita> alecu: I need to access it, for the self.app_name
<nessita> alecu: that class is a terrible hack
<nessita> alecu: that in the branch I'm working on will fly
<alecu> nessita, no, the self.app_name is not used there.
<nessita> away, away
<nessita> a ver....
<nessita> alecu: you're right, I will change that (one of the versions of that class had it :-))
<alecu> nessita, also, I think that *that* "__init__ with lambdas" should be replaced with a few methods, as I said just below it.
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> alecu: I'm reading that... but since the class is so aweful, I would like to have it small. But I don't feel strong about that
<nessita> alecu, mandel, gatox, dobey: 2 parochial announcements
<nessita> 1- ralsina texted me and he says that the whole are he's in is "out of" 3g, he's looking for alternatives
<nessita> 2- I have a medical appointment 15 minutes before the standup, so I will not be here for it. I'll paste it now:
<nessita> DONE: tons of reviews, helped brian get tickets for the sprint (we succeeded!), started with bug #839877
<nessita> TODO: bug #839877 to the death! follow up on reviews from yesterday
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839877 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new account, the credentials stored are invalid. (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839877
<gatox> nessita, ack!
<alecu> nessita, should we be buying tickets too?
<alecu> by we I mean facundo and me.
<nessita> alecu: I guess so, but I would confirm with ralsina. You can ceratinly request options from the travel agency, but wait for ralsina before confirming
<nessita> alecu: specially because I'm not sure how many days you can/want/canonical-wants-you-to attend
<alecu> nessita, right.
<nessita> I'll be leaving in 17 minutes, let me know if you need anything from me. I may be back on hour after that approx
<dobey> where is ralsina anyway that he needs to use 3g?
<nessita> dobey: mar del plata
<dobey> alecu: did you get a chance to look at my twisted branch btw?
<alecu> dobey, not yet, sorry. I'm still in the middle of reviewing nessita's big branch.
<dobey> alecu: ok, thanks
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for a while, I'll be back!
<nessita> alecu, gatox: send me a sms if you need anything
<nessita> you or somebody else, of course :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<Chipaca> che, anyone seen ralsina?
<dobey> Chipaca: he reportedly has no 3g access and is looking for an alternative connection
<gatox> Chipaca, 3g issues
<gatox> ah....... what dobey says :P
<Chipaca> dobey: gatox: thanks
<mandel> Chipaca, he texted nessita about it
<Chipaca> nessita: could you hop on mumble at 12?
<mandel> Chipaca => <nessita> 2- I have a medical appointment 15 minutes before the standup, so I will not be here for it. I'll paste it now
<dobey> Chipaca: nessita just left for a medical appt. :)
<Chipaca> poop
<mandel> Chipaca, she did not mention if it was about that... too many details
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> jejeje
<dobey> Chipaca: what do you need?
<Chipaca> a managerialish overview :)
<Chipaca> never mind
<dobey> "There's nothing to see here, move along." :)
<mandel> "This is not the droid you are looking for..."
<Chipaca> i hear we're updating twisted in P?
<dobey> it's already been updated to 11.1.0, but yes i am working on getting the new reactor in
<dobey> gireactor that is
<Chipaca> rockzilla
<Chipaca> rockzillantastic, even
<dobey> and there are changes to gtk2reactor in trunk, which we need to get in
<dobey> but new gireactor also requires some changes to gtk2reactor, to get accepted upstream, which i was working on yesterday; and unfortunately ran into issues with, otherwise would be ready to re-propose
<mandel> dobey, gatox, alecu do we do the stand up?
<mandel> we have 3 mins to decide :P
<alecu> mandel, sure, let's do it
<dobey> you know my answer :)
<mandel> dobey, which is the same as main ;)
<mandel> s/main/mine
<dobey> 2/3 majority!
<gatox> my standup is really short..... all the morning fighting with the same thing
<dobey> oh i guess there are 4 of us
<gatox> standup +1
<gatox> 2/2
<gatox> :P
<dobey> ah crap
<mandel> gatox, you vote counts 1/2, you are to young to have a full vote
<dobey> lol
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> also, short too :P
<alecu> lol
<gatox> ralsina, hito_jp0
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> jeje autocomplete
<mandel> gatox, hahaha I read hijo_pu0
<alecu> me too!
<gatox> jejjeje
<gatox> that wasn't my intention!
<gatox> me
<ralsina> so, what did I miss?
<mandel> ralsina, you missed nessita standup, she had to go to the doctor
<alecu> me
<mandel> ralsina, also, Chipaca was looking for you
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<gatox> alecu, dobey ?
<dobey> i cast my vote already!
<alecu> gatox, I've already said "me" twice.
<gatox> alecu, yes..... i see it now
<gatox> :P
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, start working on network detect in u1-client, fighting with a weird bug in the tests of u1-client-fix-links
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix the tests in that branch, keep working on network detect for u1-client
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<mandel> I've been told that cordoba residents like standups..
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> DONE: bureaucracy, fought against buildout, merged windows packaging! TODO: reviews, organize scopes contractor, mgmt call, review resumes for mac position blOCKED: was without internet a long while
<alecu> DONE: fixes for proxy-integration-tests on P, power outage, reviews
<alecu> TODO: nessita's big branch review, take a look at dobey's twisted branch, use-restful-client branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: a few of my upcoming branches are blocked on the nessita's branch landing, so more reviews appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/+merge/87759
<alecu> REVIEWS NEEDED: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/silence-dbus-logger/+merge/87815
<alecu> RE_REVIEWS NEEDED: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<dobey> mandel: it makes them feel taller if they stand, while everyone else is sitting down :)
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> alecu, i was the first one
<mandel> DONE: Wasted a huge amount of time fighting with vmware to recover my devel win 7 machine.. Manage to do it, running tests for fix for bug 907511. Did some reviews.
<mandel> TODO: Ensure bug 907511 is fixed. Move to proxy work.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<ralsina> mandel: already posted ;-)
<gatox> jejejeje this was a mess
<mandel> ralsina, che, you jumped the q!
<alecu> gatox, doh
<ralsina> mandel: sorry!
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: dirspec MIR, mostly done with gireactor
<dobey> λ TODO: write proposal for u1 packageset, finish gireactor work, start music store/libsyncdaemon work
<dobey> λ BLCK: gireactor/gtk2reactor went boom.
<gatox> any comments anyone? :P
<alecu> gatox, in fact I said "me too" a few seconds before you said "me"!!!!
<ralsina> dobey: went boom?
<dobey> twsited and python hate me.
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh but that wasn't for the standup! so doesn't count :P
<ralsina> dobey: you started it!
<dobey> ralsina: yes, was working fine. i refactored (split the code into a base that both derive from), and all of a sudden it no longer works right
<alecu> lol
<alecu> ralsina, I can confirm what dobey says...
<alecu> ralsina, I will anyway take a look at the code to see if I can spot anything obvious.
<ralsina> dobey, alecu; I believe you. I also know it's probably your fault. Or your computers are nondeterministic now ;-)
<alecu> dobey, the twisted reviewers requested the refactoring?
<dobey> alecu: yes, because most of the code between the two reactors is exactly the same
<dobey> ralsina: well i am not fond of python using 2.9G of RES for no apparent reason :)
<mandel> ralsina, I have a problem with configglue on windows, which version are we suppose to me using, I know you had already this problem
<ralsina> mandel: we are using release, IIRC
<dobey> should be 1.0 i guess
<dobey> there haven't been any changes to it since then
<mandel> ack
<alecu> mandel, did you see my reply to your latests comment in my branch?
<alecu> mandel, also, let's try to move forward the review of nessita's branch, since my next branch is blocked on that.
 * gatox lunch...... brb
<mandel> alecu, which is nessitas branch?
<mandel> alecu, and, no I did not see you comment, let me take a look
<alecu> mandel, it's in my standup notes above
 * mandel reads
<mandel> alecu, nessitas branch has a needs fixing from you, right?
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on silence-dbus-logger
<alecu> mandel, a small one, while I finish the whole review. But it's a huge branch so more eyeballs are welcome.
<mandel> alecu, sure
<alecu> mandel, also, that branch is a big help (but a big blocker too) for upcoming proxy branches.
<alecu> mandel, so it should be our priority right now to help get it landed.
<dobey> mandel: btw, what'd you want with dirspec?
<mandel> alecu, I just looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/silence-dbus-logger/+merge/87815 ralsina was faster, yet I agree with dobey that is a good idea to move that to the DBusTestCase in ubuntuone-dev-tools so that we clean all the projects
<mandel> make sense
<mandel> dobey, I just did not have it and wanted to install it (dirspec)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> apt-get install python-dirspec :)
<mandel> dobey, windows
<dobey> oh
<alecu> mandel: I don't agree with moving that to DBusTestCase: it should be done on a testcase-by-testcase basis, so we don't mask possible problems.
<alecu> mandel, it makes sense on the txsecrets tests, since they are testing two versions of the same API but that receive different parameters
<alecu> mandel, so it makes sense to silence it there. But I believe we should not be doing it globally.
<mandel> alecu, well, it seems to be useful code that might be reused by other tests
<dobey> alecu: you're going to mask possible problems regardless of where you put it, and copying the code around just makes it worse :)
<alecu> dobey, well, I disagree with this case. It should be exceptional to mask this kind of errors.
<dobey> alecu: we could put the bulk of the code in DBusTestCase, and just require test cases that want to use it to explicitly call self.block_dbus_logging_crack() or something
<alecu> hahaha
<dobey> but whatever. i think we shouldn't do it anywhere, and instead just trap them all and log them to a file
<dobey> i'm sure there are worse issues with some of our tests right now, so i don't really feel like arguing about it :)
<mandel> dobey, arguing is part of the human nature, embrace it!
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, dobey, ralsina, nessita: mandel has just volunteered to give a small "bzr pipeline" lesson this friday, so we end up the cycle of megabranches.
<dobey> what mega branches?
<ralsina> alecu: I have already had his explanation about pipeline, but happy to get a refresh :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu great!
<alecu> let's wait till nessita returns from her doctor appointment so we can agree on a time
<alecu> dobey, the >5k-line ones
<alecu> dobey, like the one I mentioned on my standup notes.
<dobey> i don't think pipeline itself really helps with that does it? it's not like bzr understands the logic in the code, and how to split it appropriately
<dobey> and reviewing pipelined changes is a pain
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey i think it doesn't hurt to listen what mandel has to tell us... maybe it can help with some cases
<mandel> dobey, it makes the splitting easier, but of course is the developers responsability to split the code in a sensible manner :P
<alecu> dobey, well, as long as pipelining helps with making sets of smaller branches, I'm willing to give it a try.
<dobey> and some branches just have to be that big
<alecu> ok, it's lunchtime for me.
<dobey> eh
<dobey> alright, bbiab; lunch and errands
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, nessita I did a first pass to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unify-signal-broadcaster/+merge/87759
<mandel> that is as far as I got before I started confusing the signal names
<alecu> mandel, lol
<gatox> i'll be back in a while.... i need to take my cat to her doctor appointment
 * nessita is back!
<nessita> mandel: what did you confused with what? :-)
<nessita> mandel: I removed a lot of code to try to ease the reading :-D
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> nessita, yeahm I was confusing the names because of the amount of them
<mandel> nessita, I did a review, I think there is some code that we can remove since is a little repetitive
<nessita> mandel: such as? (+1 to remove code)
<nessita> alecu: what did you need for to agree on? :-)
<mandel> nessita, it in the review :)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> ralsina: got confirmation from the agency for brian's plane ticket, I will add his details to the wiki page
<nessita> ralsina: so, I guess alecu and facundo should be booking now
<ralsina> nessita: awesome
<ralsina> nessita: writing email!
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand "what did you need for to agree on?"
<nessita> alecu: I read the backlog, and at some point you said
<nessita> (12:34:34 PM) alecu: let's wait till nessita returns from her doctor appointment so we can agree on a time
<alecu> "nessita: mandel has just volunteered to give a small "bzr pipeline" lesson this friday, so we end up the cycle of megabranches."
<nessita> there was a power micro-cut
<nessita> alecu: sorry, I did not see any answer from you due my connection getting stuck
<alecu> "nessita: mandel has just volunteered to give a small "bzr pipeline" lesson this friday, so we end up the cycle of megabranches."
<nessita> my last messages were:
<nessita> (02:01:45 PM) nessita: alecu: 47.7C sensación termica is burning my brain
<nessita> alecu: how will bzr pipeline solve the mega branches?
<alecu> nessita, by making it easier to have smaller branches that depend on each other, and to pull changes from previous unlanded branches
<alecu> nessita, it's a tool to make smaller branches, not a magic bullet
<nessita> alecu: right, but the problem with this kind of big branches is that I can't build a branch smaller that will not break trunk
<nessita> alecu: so, if I make smaller branches, we'll have trunk broken for the period of time until the next one lands
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we can do the review on the smaller branches, and only land the changes from the last branch
<nessita> alecu: can be, yes...
<alecu> nessita, anyway, I heard that bzr pipeline is a nice tool for these cases, and I could certainly use it for my latests branches, so I talked mandel into doing a small session on it, this friday.
<nessita> alecu: +1
<mandel> nessita, do you agree with the comment in the branch?
<nessita> alecu: why this is not ok? "Provides an utility"
<alecu> nessita, whether you use "a" or "an" depends on the sound of the following word.
<alecu> nessita, "an umbrella", "a utility method"
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: we can do reviews on all the pipeline and land it quickly. 7 reviews of 1000 are easier than 1 review of 7000
<nessita> mandel: a little... though you have some valid points about duplication in tests, I'm not complete convinced is worth the effort of unifying that. But I will certainly try and see if what I can do is acceptable. Regarding the "d.addCallback(lambda a: reply_handler(*a))", if you follow up the code where that is used, you will always, 100% if the times, get a tuple there
<nessita> alecu: you sure about that? I thought the rule was "an" always before a word that starts with a vowel
<nessita> ralsina: you sure? even when the changes are related? how can you keep track that you're modifying everything that needs to be modified? I mean, you see that something should fixed and is not, and you can not tell either if the fix is coming on another branch or is something that was forgotten...
<nessita> dobey: would you teach me some English please? when shall we use "an" instead of "a"?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I looked it up: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070517154920AAABFVA
<nessita> alecu: thanks for the link
<ralsina> nessita: I suppose it depends on the branches, really
<alecu> ralsina, re: the "7 reviews of 1000", also, those 7 reviews could be done by different people.
<nessita> ralsina: yes... I agree long branches sucks. Big time. But on the other hand, we need to do some serious refactorings... so yes, I guess is a case by case
<dobey> nessita: lol :)
<ralsina> nessita: if it's really a branch that can not be split in any meaning ful way, pipelines are not going to help
<nessita> dobey: lol? it wasn't a  joke :-)
<dobey> nessita: "an" is used when the following word starts with a vowel sound, and "a" used when it starts with a consonant
<nessita> dobey: how do you define vowel sound?
<nessita> why utility does not start with a vowel sound? :-)
<dobey> it does
<dobey> or it doesn't
<nessita> dobey: ?
<dobey> uhm, sorry, i am not an english teacher; vowel sound is the wrong term
<ralsina> nessita: http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/540/01/
<ralsina> a + singular noun beginning with a consonant sound: a user (sounds like 'yoo-zer,' i.e. begins with a consonant 'y' sound, so 'a' is used); a university; a unicycle
<ralsina> nessita: so the initial u is often preceded by "a" instead of "an" if it sounds "iu"
<alecu> "yuniversity", "yunicycle"
<nessita> heh
<dobey> right. u is special because the long pronounciation of it is like y
<ralsina> but it's "an hour".
<ralsina> english sucks
<dobey> and y is special because sometimes it is a vowel :)
<nessita> mandel: got my reply?
<alecu> it's certainly pronounced like two spanish vowels in "yuniversity"
<dobey> ralsina: it's all the fault of the british
<alecu> nessita, I'm the last two files of the megareview.
<dobey> i think i'll read some megatokyo
<nessita> alecu: you are an angel
<alecu> nessita, my father is "Miguel Ángel", I'm just an incubus.
<nessita> lol
<mandel> nessita, no..
<nessita> mandel: repeating now:
<nessita> mandel: a little... though you have some valid points about duplication in tests, I'm not complete convinced is worth the effort of unifying that. But I will certainly try and see if what I can do is acceptable. Regarding the "d.addCallback(lambda a: reply_handler(*a))", if you follow up the code where that is used, you will always, 100% if the times, get a tuple there
<mandel> got it now
<nessita> mandel: already working on the decorator for logging signals
<alecu> mandel, so, is my answer enough in this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<alecu> nessita, also, can you please re-review that branch?
<alecu> nessita, I added a reply to your comment too.
<nessita> alecu: yes, sure!
<alecu> nessita, dobey: are we having some issue with our tarmac?
<nessita> not that I know of
<mandel> alecu, yes it is, I'm looking a second time, but it looks ok in a first pass
<dobey> are we?
<dobey> i don't know of any :)
<alecu> dobey, nessita: it seems it's not picking up this branch to do the merging: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/silence-dbus-logger/+merge/87815
<dobey> alecu: i'll look
<alecu> thanks
<dobey> looks like something crashed it, and left a lock held
 * alecu sees and then hears the thunderstorm
<dobey> alecu: should grab it on the next run in ~5 min
<alecu> damn climate. I should have gotten into the pool before lunch :-(
<dobey> alecu: if it's not merged in ~10 min, ping me again
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<alecu> ack
<dobey> huzzah
<dobey> now we can fix all the usage of the xdg hacks from sso, to use dirspec
<alecu> nessita, Needs Fixing!!!!
<nessita> alecu: another one? :-)
<alecu> nessita, very small fixes, really.
<nessita> alecu: I already fixed and push you first batch, so I will do that shortly
<alecu> cool
 * alecu now tries to focus on the GI branch
<dobey> focusing is hard :-/
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, later!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<nessita> ralsina: brian's flight details added to wiki
<dobey> meh
<dobey> alecu: btw, http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4558#comment:15 is the trac review commentary
<alecu> looking
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ok guys, I will have a really quick lunch, brb
<alecu> dobey, have you seen this in the trial log?         exceptions.AttributeError: 'GIReactor' object has no attribute '_POLL_DISCONNECTED'
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799677/
<dobey> hmm, no, i haven't seen that
<dobey> grumble
<alecu> dobey, it keeps being written to the log while the memory is chewed up, I found out by stracing it.
<dobey> ah
<gatox> people.... i'm having power issues too......
<alecu> gatox, damn power plants. I didn't have any today...
 * alecu crosses fingers
<gatox> alecu, nessita left for something or power issues for her too?
<dobey> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> dobey, you are welcome!
<alecu> gatox, she said "really quick lunch"
<gatox> alecu, yes...... but then i saw: "nessita has quit" and i thought that maybe she was having issues too
 * nessita is back
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> back
<dobey> get one issue fixed, and boom, another
<alecu> dobey, what happens now?
<dobey> am adding the gtk3reactor.py wrapper, and it's hanging in manhole tests on testControlC. not eating all the RAM though
<dobey> something is killing a child process somehow, that gets left as [defunct] in the process list
<alecu> hmmm....
<alecu> dobey, I'm going out for half an hour; if you want me to take a look at it later, send me the branch.
<dobey> alecu: thanks
<alecu> nessita, I've already asked you to re-review this branch, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
 * alecu can't recall an ack with all these disconnections going on.
 * alecu goes to the pool before it starts raining again.
<gatox> nessita, i've been updating some of my branches but i didn't ask you to re-review yet because i assume that you are going to do it tomorrow... not more review today, am i right?
<nessita> gatox: I'm still doing some, but you can paste me the links and will do them either today or tom
<gatox> nessita, ok, this one is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links
<nessita> ack!
<gatox> and the other one is about to be
<nessita> gatox: found out what the problem was?
<gatox> nessita, with what?
<gatox> ahhhhh
<gatox> jjejejee
<nessita> PICNIC?
<gatox> i read: "I FOUND OUT...."
<gatox> nessita, yes..... was a stupid thing about encode->decode
<gatox> unicode is going to hunt me to the hell
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> grrrrr
<ralsina> gatox: late, late pong
<ralsina> gatox: had an emergency: there is no beach today!
<gatox> ralsina, jeje omg!
<ralsina> nessita: pong, thanks about the flight details
<gatox> ralsina, do we have our weekly 1-1 in the calendar??
<gatox> ralsina, i can't find it.... and we only have 1 so far
<ralsina> gatox: grrr
<ralsina> gatox: please add it for tomorrow
<ralsina> gatox:  make it recurrent ;-)
<gatox> ok
<gatox> ralsina, what time is better for you?
<ralsina> gatox: before lunch if possible
<gatox> ok...... around 13:30? 14?
 * gatox have lunch early :P
<gatox> ralsina, there...... tomorrow 14:30
<gatox> recurrent
<ralsina> gatox: cool, will attend ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, if you need to change the time just let me know
<gatox> ralsina, i don't have any problem with the time
<ralsina> gatox: nah, that's good. Tomorrow's meeting is about unicode! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<gatox> nessita, has power issues again.... if it doesn't solve quickly she is going back to her apartment... so maybe she is not going to be around for a while
<dobey> meh
<gatox> ok, EOD for me!! dobey ralsina see you tomorrow!
<gatox> alecu_pool, enjoy the pool :P
<ralsina> bye gatox
<dobey> cheers
<ralsina> hope hotels in Cordoba actually do have generators
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm that would be something interesting to know :P
<gatox> ralsina, today cordoba is a mess
<ralsina> gatox: cordoba has been a mess in the summer since 1553
<gatox> now is raining a lot..... and some lightning cause power issues
<gatox> jejejejeje
<nessita> power is back
<alecu> back
<nessita> alecu: how was it? :-)
<nessita> alecu: branch looks good, a minor docstring (potential) typo is there as a comment
<alecu> nessita, great. Now it's raining again, so we got out.
<alecu> nessita, thanks! I'll take a look and fix it.
<nessita> alecu: I'm waiting on the test suite to finish before my final vote
<nessita> gatox: volví (just FYI)
<dobey> re alecu
<alecu> dobey, were you able to fix that issue?
<dobey> nope
<alecu> should I take a look?
<dobey> i committed/pushed to the branch
<dobey> i don't see anything in _trial_temp/ that would be helpful, either :(
<gatox> nessita, let me know if you need anything..... i'm eod
<beuno> ralsina, do you have google plus?
<nessita> gatox: I'm good, enjoy your eod
<nessita> gatox: and you big 30mb of internes
<gatox> nessita, :P
<gatox> nessita, this branch is ready for review too..... but it can be tomorrow: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect
<beuno> wow, that was a pretty strong ping
<alecu> a byteful of ping it was
<beuno> ralsina, o/
<alecu> nessita, pushed a fix for the docstring issue
<ralsina> beuno: \o
<nessita> dobey: question. How our music store plans get affected if Ubuntu One is pulled off from the CD, due to space limitations?
<nessita> alecu: ack!
<beuno> ralsina, you don't use google+, do you?
<ralsina> turns out, rain and thunder is not good for 3g either. What a useless day
<ralsina> beuno: yes I do, but not with the canonical address
<dobey> nessita: there are no space limitations
<ralsina> beuno: look for roberto.alsina@gmail.com
<dobey> nessita: why would u1 get pulled off the CD for space?
<nessita> dobey: beacuse seems like python-qt4 pulls in 13M
<nessita> alecu: ping
<beuno> ralsina, can't figure out how to send you a notice, so here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/114428647843749810215/posts/cL8mMyxKkSh
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: did you run your suite in windows?
<dobey> nessita: removing mono freed up like 60M
<nessita> alecu: after installing latest devtools in windows, I'm getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799832/
<beuno> ralsina, a dude asking about u1 for kde, but he's a really nice dude
<nessita> alecu: before updating devtools, I had an import error about the squitestcase
<dobey> nessita: although for some reason it appears the current image is full. weird
<nessita> dobey: I emailed pitti a few days ago, to have some "serious" talk we being able to pull in qt4. He said: "Banshee and the Mono libraries took away about 6.5 MB compressed .debs, but python-qt4 pulls in 13 MB of .debs. "
<alecu> nessita, no, I'm on the laptop on a freshly installed P, and the windows VM is not working right around here.
<nessita> alecu: ok, so I'd have to put a needs fixing on that... sorry
<dobey> oh, i thought banshee/mono/tomboy was larger
<nessita> dobey: so... how that impacts our music store plans?
<nessita> ralsina: you may wanna follow up this ^ (if you're not already)
<dobey> nessita: well pulling u1 off the CD isn't going to solve that problem.
<nessita> dobey: sorry, not exactly sure what you mean
<dobey> and it affects our music store plans no more than it would have last cycle, if we hadn't put it back on the CD
<alecu> beuno, my reading is that "Guillermo Espertino" is asking about Ubuntu One for debian, not for KDE.
<beuno> orly?
<beuno> that may be easier, maybe
<dobey> nessita: one thing needing python-qt on the CD, seems like a silly reason to pull all of u1 off the CD
<nessita> dobey: we need python-qt for the controlpanel, and I think you know that
<nessita> dobey: if you're implying that we go with gtk one, I think you know the answer to that one :-)
<nessita> dobey: if not, do you have some other idea that may help us?
<dobey> nessita: the control panel is not all of u1
<dobey> gtk3 :)
<nessita> dobey: ... again? ;-)
<dobey> nessita: so, the goal is to get gtk2 off the CD
<dobey> nessita: so i wonder what all is stil keeping it there
<nessita> dobey: didn't you mention firefox keeping it there?
<dobey> nessita: perhaps, but it isn't keeping gtk2 webkit there. or libgtk2-perl :)
<dobey> or probably gtkmm
<nessita> dobey: I like you thinking alternatives of this kind. Can we do something concrete about that? like, presenting a "plan" of how to get room for us in the CD
<dobey> i'd have to look on my precise install to see what still requires them. i suspect we may be the main culprit for gtk2 webkit, though that will be resolved soon
<nessita> dobey: resolved by us or by someone else?
<dobey> well, libu1 still requires it. but that will change quite soon
<nessita> dobey: can I ask you to please, when you have a moment during this week, to take a look to that (possible packages that could be removed from the CD so we get some room) and send me a summary by email? I'd need that info to present this to the bosses, and to pitti, to define what we'll do before is too late and we have to run applying dirty patches
<nessita> dobey: I would like to avoid the last minute rush resolving this
<dobey> yes, we all would like to avoid that :)
<nessita> dobey: great, can I count with that email before the week ends?
<alecu> nessita, ping
<dobey> i hope so :)
<nessita> alecu: pong
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, unpint
<alecu> nessita, unping
<nessita> alecu: so fast?
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> dobey, I'm getting this in windows: ImportError: No module named dirspec.basedir
<dobey> alecu: you probably need to install dirspec?
<alecu> dobey, is this something newish?
<alecu> I don't recall it being needed
<dobey> alecu: it's the replacement for the xdg.BaseDirecotry + sso hacks nonsense, yes
<dobey> so we can get those win32-specific hacks out of sso/u1client/etc, and just use dirspec everywhere
<alecu> great
<dobey> devtools has required it for about a month now i guess. :)
<dobey> and dirspec is now approved for main, so we can start migrating stuff to it, and get rid of the ubuntu_sso.xdg_basedirectory stuff everywhere
<Guest58500> Any status on notes and contacts working for Ubuntu One?
<dobey> notes should be working fine; contacts sync from ubuntu should generally work fine as well. can you more specifically describe the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if necessary for long logs and such
<dobey> ok then
<joshuahoover> nessita: i have a user getting the following error (from the control panel log): 2012-01-07 16:06:32,090 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service - ERROR - DevicesInfoError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences at 0xa2d848c>, {'error_type': 'MemoryError', 'error_msg': u''}), kwargs {}.
<joshuahoover> nessita: any ideas?
<dobey> joshuahoover: MemoryError generally means something at all the RAM
<nessita> joshuahoover: what dobey just said, something (perhaps syncdaemon?) is eating all the user RAM
<dobey> joshuahoover: tell them to look at top and see what it is :)
<dobey> firefox, chrome, may be likely suspects
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh, ok...wasn't sure if it was truly a memory error or something else hiding
<dobey> in general, MemoryError is a real error. :)(
<dobey> err :)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: any idea why sso's service name is SSO_SERVICE_NAME = "ubuntu-sso-client" insted the executable name which is ubuntu-sso-login?
<dobey> this gtk3reacotr issue is killing me :(
<nessita> alecu: I was coding a quick fix to get_activation_cmdline where if the key is not the registry,  it will try with the service name to use it like a script that will be hopefully in the PATH
<nessita> alecu: but since our sso service name differs frm the script name, my quick fix will not be such
<nessita> (the service name does match for syncdaemon)
<alecu> nessita, no idea why the name is different, probably those were the "canonical" names in my head at the time.
<alecu> nessita, probably changing them may mean changing the installer too, since that's the one that sets those strings.
<alecu> nessita, also, it's very likely that our .exe files will not be in the path.
<nessita1> alecu: sorry, a microcorte made the router went crazy
<nessita1> alecu: so my latest question?
<alecu> nessita1, no problem
<alecu> nessita, no idea why the name is different, probably those were the "canonical" names in my head at the time.
<alecu>  nessita, probably changing them may mean changing the installer too, since that's the one that sets those strings.
<alecu>  nessita, also, it's very likely that our .exe files will not be in the path.
<nessita1> alecu: well, when running not from installer that will always be the case
<nessita1> alecu: I was hoping to test the activation and would like to be able to do it without going thru the registry... and using PATH as a fallback seemed reasonable to me
<alecu> nessita1, editing PATH in windows is usally more annoying than touching the registry :-)
<nessita1> alecu: if I would use a service always from my custom location, perhaps... but when testing scripts from multiple branches is kinda a pain
<alecu> nessita1, but go ahead, whatever makes your life simpler is good for me.
<nessita1> alecu: :-)
<dobey> meh
<alecu> nessita1, you may take a look at reg.exe before going forward.
<nessita1> alecu: I will not change anything, for now
<alecu> nessita1, hmmm... there's something bad with reg.exe: in order to change the global registry keys you need admin permissions.
<alecu> nessita1, so, an env var may be better.
<nessita1> alecu: I will not change anything... no worries
 * nessita1 -> eoding
<dobey> alecu: have you found anything in my branch? twisted is twisting my brains :(
<nessita1> bye all!
<alecu> dobey, not found anything, no.
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> well that is weird
<dobey> so i appended --help to the end of the arguments, expecting trial to parse that and just print the help info
<dobey> and instead, the previously hanging test passed, along with another one, and then it hung itself on another test in the same testcase :(
<dobey> huh
<dobey> running the tests on just twisted/internet passed, though i see this:
<dobey> (trial:21665): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<dobey> and if i run under strace, it slowly passes the same freezing tests :(
<alecu> :-(
<alecu> dobey, I'll take a look tomorrow, too.
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> so, EOD for me
<alecu> bye!
<dobey> "You have requested resources from our servers too rapidly. We have determined that you might be a robot."
<dobey> awesome. :-/
<cjohnston> rye: is there any update to Bug #901251? I am still having this problem and still am unable to back up all of my files on U1
<ubot4> cjohnston: Error: Bug #901251 not found.
#ubuntuone 2012-01-11
<o0o0o> File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))
<o0o0o> where can i fix that in my ubuntu installation
<o0o0o> btw i love ubuntuone and lots of my friends an employees use it couse i tell them
<o0o0o> The information could not be retrieved. Maybe your internet connection is down?
<o0o0o> well, its not, right?
<rye> morning
<rye> o0o0o, hello
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :D
<mandel> morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, hello, how are you recovering from the surgery?
<czajkowski> mandel: good thanks, catching up on readin
<mandel> czajkowski, reading is always good in those cases...
<mandel> czajkowski, I remember when I spent 10 days in hospital back in the day when tv worked by the hour with coins..
<mandel> czajkowski, so I kinda know the pain
<czajkowski> at least I'm at home
<czajkowski> just not allowed/able to sit for more than 20 mins
<czajkowski> really not good at doing nothing
<mandel> czajkowski, can you walk properly?
<mandel> czajkowski, I saw the pictures.. did not look good to be honest
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<czajkowski> mandel: yup I can walk, just slowly and as long as nobody bumbs into me I'm good
<czajkowski> getting there slowly will take some physio as well to help the nerves in my back get back working
<mandel> czajkowski, in all this things the physio and the work afterwards is usually one of the most important parts
<czajkowski> mandel: true, in my case I've been leaning toward the right for the last 6 months so a bit lob sided, so need to retrain my back to stand straight
<mandel> czajkowski, well, I hope it works out well, I'm sure it will
<czajkowski> mandel: thanks
<czajkowski> mandel: not working so loads of time to get better
<czajkowski> and a weekend in brussels in 3 weeks time :D
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuoners!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, hard day with the internet connection, right?
<ralsina> mandel: oh yes
<ralsina> I have a 3g dongle that doesn't work, and I can't connect to the bar's wifi for some reason
<ralsina> But I am staying for the coffee
<ralsina> I can't drink it but it smells great
<mandel> ralsina, he, that is unlucky..
<ralsina> mandel: tethering is legal in argentina. Specially when they don't know what phone you have ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, same here, but as soon as the phone company finds out the limit the bandwidth
<ralsina> hey, the phone can connect to the wifi??? WTF! Tethering to wifi now!
<mandel> ralsina, that makes much more sense!
<ralsina> mandel: except the part where the notebook can't connect to the wifi by itself
<mandel> ralsina, which os?>
<ralsina> mandel: windows. I tried linux yesterday. Got a whole 92minutes of battery life (it's impoving!)
<mandel> ralsina, they are working on it
<ralsina> mandel: I know
<mandel> ralsina, don't use twisted, it makes it last less :P
<ralsina> mandel: using windows is driving me nuts
<mandel> cygwin and vim :)
<mandel> and a ubuntu vm
<mandel> or archlinux, your choice
<ralsina> using VMs forces the CPU to run multicore all the time and cuts battery in half
<ralsina> in fact, I think that's the problem with linux, it's not throttling the CPU right
<mandel> ralsina, important question, can you run the ubuntuone-client tests on windows?
<ralsina> mandel: of course
<mandel> ralsina, in my machine I have tests failing :(
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> mandel: yikes. Trunk?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, clean trunk check out
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<ralsina> mandel: there were some proplems 2 weeks ago where test file paths were too long, but verterok fixed it
<ralsina> mandel: running them as soon as the pull finishes
<gatox> mandel, i propose a branch for u1-client yesterday with new tests, merged with trunk and the tests were ok
<mandel> gatox, I have broken tests with a clean install, I fear we broke something at some point
<ralsina> mandel: quick question: if you go here, what's the captcha for you? https://autogestion.personal.com.ar/individuos/CambioClavePaso1.aspx?Login=false
<mandel> ralsina, PAAIR5
<ralsina> mandel: interesting. I get the same captcha every time. Damn proxies.
<mandel> ralsina, ah, I love proxies.. they are soooo much fun ;)
<ralsina> at least it respects Shoft-F5
<gatox> mandel, try this one if you want.... it's synchronized with trunk and tests are ok: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links
<gatox> mandel, i think i fix a test that was broken in trunk there
<ralsina> Interesting: you can't branch from launchpad without ssh keys anymore
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me wait 'til the other tests are done and I'll try your branch
<mandel> ralsina, weird, did you setup the launchpad-login?
<ralsina> mandel: yes I did
<mandel> ralsina, might be that
<mandel> ralsina, if you do not give the lp id to bzr it does not care
<mandel> ralsina, otherwise it cries
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> gatox, I see that we have a new dep with comtypes, I suppose that there are no issues with py2exe, right?
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting a few issues with the filesystem notifications, yet I suppose is my vm
<mandel> ralsina, ha, I found the issues!
<mandel> and they are easy to solve
<ralsina> mandel: should I stop the tests? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, paste.ubuntu.com/800485
<mandel> ralsina, wait 'til the end
<ralsina> mandel: ok, waiting
<ralsina> mandel: that looks like a path that is way too long
<gatox> mandel, it shouldn't be any problem with py2exe.... it's just a python library that uses ctypes
<ralsina> yes, comtypes should be no problem. Of course now gatox can try it for himself ;-)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> ralsina, yes, so I have 'broken' tests because tritcask is not using \\?\
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> gatox, oks
<gatox> ralsina, yes of course.... can you point me to the branch or something were it was the necessary to build an installer?
<ralsina> mandel: yes. However, verterok did a branch 2 weeks ago to limit path length. But I suppose it can still go too long
<mandel> ralsina, and no one got those errors because 'til now we all had set the temp dir of trial to C:\Temp or something of the type hehe
<nessita> hola gatox, mandel, ralsina
<ralsina> gatox: it's in trunk now!
<mandel> ralsina, is due to the test using the trial _temp_dir
<ralsina> gatox: in ubuntuone-windows-installer, you need to go to scripts and read the README
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh it's already merged! great
<mandel> ralsina, so, shall we consider that a problem?
<ralsina> buen dia nessita
<ralsina> mandel: well, it is a problem because tests fail "randomly"
<ralsina> mandel: if changing it to use literal paths is trivial, go ahead
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then I'll file a bug then
<nessita> mandel: saw my email re: the review?
<mandel> nessita, yeah, let me file a bug and run some tests and will get to it right now
<mandel> nessita, you will have it before I go for lunch for sure
<ralsina> mandel: all tests pass for me, except one that didn't stop in time, but may be because the notebook is kinda slow today
<nessita> mandel: nice!
<ralsina> mandel: that would be tests.platform.test_filesystem_notifications.MutedSignalsTests.test_file_moved_from_partial
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I had the same issue with my vm...
<mandel> ralsina, I'll look closer into that since I have a branch I wanted to land that won't because of that :(
<ralsina> mandel: hmmm then maybe that one is really broken
<mandel> nessita,  from ubuntu_sso.main import SSOLogin installs the reactor, right?
<mandel> ralsina, I sure hope they are not..
<mandel> ralsina, I'll run them in the mac where they did pass
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: it should't. If it does, is a bug
<ralsina> but anyway, having a tet that only works on fast machines is not great
<nessita> mandel: the import is there because that code is a tremendous hack and will fly away soon
<mandel> nessita, ah.. ok
<mandel> ralsina, nessita FYI: bug 914732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 914732 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask tests are broken on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914732
<nessita> mandel: hum, weird, they run ok in my computer. Timing issue?>
<nessita> mandel: is this failing in trunk too?
<mandel> nessita, yes, but they work in your machine because you did set up TRIAL_TEMP_DIR
<mandel> nessita, so that they work in the vm, remember?
<nessita> mandel: yes... and how that fix the issue?
<mandel> turns out that tritcask is not using \\?\ and when you set it the paths are shorter :)
<mandel> nessita, ^
<mandel> nessita, the technical def 'suerte de narices' jeje
<nessita> mandel: right, and tritcask will never use \\?\ as per what we have talked with guillermo...
<mandel> nessita, exactly, so we need to do something smart about that
<nessita> mandel: can you please edit the bug description so it reflects the real problem, please?
<mandel> nessita, it states the issue AFAIK
<mandel> nessita, but in the long comment and not the title
<mandel> from the bug report: 'The following occurs when running the tests on Windows if the TRIAL_TEMP_DIR was not set to a location that will ensure that the paths are not longer than 256:'
<mandel> and 'In the above error we have a 257 path length.'
<nessita> right, but as how you present it this looks that could be an issue in real life?
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll edit the title then
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: it could be a problem only if a username was over 128 characters in length or so
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: which I think we can safely ignore
<nessita> ralsina: well, if we make something smart for the test, that will also fix that case IRL, no?
<ralsina> nessita: it's only annoying  for testing. To which I say "set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR", if fixing it takes more than 20 minutes
<ralsina> nessita: the IRL is ignorable, and the tests are workaroundable. So I wouldn't spend all that much time in it, unless it's an easy fix
<ralsina> I mean, mandel could do his checkouts one folder level up and it would work ;-)
<mandel> nessita, updated bug 914732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 914732 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask tests are broken on Windows when the test paths are longer than 256 chars (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914732
<nessita> mandel: awesome, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, or set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR and forget about it hehe
<nessita> ralsina: + to not dedicate time in the short term
<nessita> +1
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: verterok did something to limit test path lengths, maybe it's just making a constant lower
<ralsina> he set it to 32, maybe set it to 20
<mandel> ralsina, that is not really a way to solve it, someone stupid (me) could check them out in a deeper folder
<mandel> ralsina, nessita lets leave it as a known issue, focus on important things and later revisit it
<ralsina> mandel: any smart solution can be broken by just checking out in a path that's 200-char long :-)
<mandel> the bug report tells you how to solve it, set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR
<ralsina> mandel: good, moving on then ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, no, those would be average solutions, a smart one will allow it to always work :)
<mandel> but is a blah bug, so lets move on hehe
<ralsina> mandel: a smart solution would operate a robot hand and smack you for using 200-char paths ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm more worried about the event tests failing
<ralsina> mandel: yes, if it's really timing dependent it's broken
<mandel> nessita, can you please run the windows tests from trunk? ralsina and I are seeing problems
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> thx
<mandel> nessita, in your branch, when sending a signal for an error we are doing error_dict = except_to_errdict(error) yet we are logging the error, do you forsee that as a problem?
<nessita> mandel: not really... do you?
<nessita> mandel: you would like to log the dict?
<mandel> nessita, no, but since we are sending the dict and not the error.. I wanted to double check
<nessita> mandel: we're sending the dict to the "IPC" layers
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, what is the reasoning for 'len(credentials) > 0:' in line 636 of the diff
<mandel> nessita, do we ever get '' ?
<nessita> mandel: we may get {}
<mandel> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, another question, addCallbacks is not used due to readability, right?
<nessita> mandel: addCallbacks with 's' to the end?
<nessita> mandel: or you meant addCallback?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: my test run was OK (the only failing test is caused because my username is a very-weird-unicode-one and the fix-links branch has not landed yet) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/800512/
<ralsina> nessita: ok, so there is a test that fails intermittently :-/
<nessita> ralsina: can I see your failures?
<mandel> nessita, with an 's' at the end, the method that adds the callback and the errback: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.2.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.Deferred.html#addCallbacks
<mandel> nessita, ralsina hm.. that is bad, having tests that fail like that is a PITA.. specially when they happen in my vm..
<nessita> mandel: right, I know the methof, but wanted to be sure what you were meatning. The thing is that d.addCallback(f); d.addErrback(g) != d.addCallbacks(f, g)
<nessita> mandel: do you understand that? ^
<nessita> I can explain further
<ralsina> nessita: lost the log... it was tests.platform.test_filesystem_notifications.MutedSignalsTests.test_file_moved_from_partial and it said "is still running after 8 seconds" IIRC
<mandel> nessita, please explain it futher, it can be that I don't understand the method
<nessita> ralsina: that may be cause if you computer is kinda slow or was too overloaded at that moment. Though not good, I would separate timeouts from errors
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it felt overloaded, so I sort of ignored it.
<ralsina> nessita: the thing is, if it can't run practically on a VM we are in trouble for testing on windows
<nessita> ralsina: I run the suite in a vm with windows 7 and 1024 of ram
<ralsina> nessita: it used to work but now that I am on battery it didn't so it may be because my CPU is throttled
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> mandel: looking the drawing in the web, one sec
<ralsina> nessita: which means it's close to not running :-)
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: but yes, let's ignore this timeout, at least for now
<mandel> ralsina, nessita lets add a bug nevertheless.. I've seend the windows trunk going down to hell and it was painful. Keeping track is at least a good practice
<nessita> mandel: a bug for what exactly? sorry I got lost
<mandel> nessita, for the fact that some of the tests will be errors in slow machines
<ralsina> mandel: I wouldn't know what to put in those tests. "tests on windows are slower"?
<ralsina> mandel: that is not a bug, that's life :-)
<nessita> mandel: I would avoid having yet another bug for this... since is not likely that we'll fix it any time soon :-/
<nessita> mandel: in http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/defer.html, go to the section "Basic Callback Functions"
<mandel> nessita, ralsina if they fail due to time, there is something wrong.. at least if we consider them unittest, but I'm not going to argue :)
<nessita> mandel: see how addCallbacks reads:
<nessita> It adds a pair of callbacks parallel to   each other
<nessita> mandel: if you go to the schema it references, you can see that
<nessita> mandel: instead, calling a addCallback and after that an addErrback, will put the callback in one level, and the errback in the level below
<nessita> mandel: so in the second case (d.addCallback(f); d.addErrback(g)), g will be run either if d failed or if f failed
<nessita> mandel: makes sense now?
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<nessita> hola alecu!
<mandel> nessita, let me think about it..
<mandel> nessita, ok, got you, I just did a small script to get it clear
<alecu> mandel, it's the second graph in this page: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/defer.html
<ralsina> My notebook must be german, because it's now hungry for power!
<ralsina> I will have to go hunt for a socket to feed it, will be back ASAP
<nessita> imagine you have a queue of callbacks and errbacks:
<nessita> |  callbacks  |  errbacks  |
<nessita> |      ...               |          ...          |
<nessita> calling addCallbacks(f, g) will result the queues to be:
<nessita> |  callbacks  |  errbacks  |
<nessita> |       f                |           g           |
<nessita> calling addCallback(f) and then addErrback(g) will result in:
<nessita> |  callbacks  |  errbacks  |
<nessita> |       f                |       no_op   |
<nessita> |       no_op    |           g           |
<nessita> mandel: ^
<nessita> yes, enjoy my ascii not-art
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> nessita, hahaha is not that bad, and I got it :)
<nessita> nice!
<mandel> nessita, shall we start using 2012 in the copyright?
<gatox> mandel, i did
<nessita> mandel: I did too
<mandel> nessita, ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_clients.py in the branch, not that I would block a branch for such a stupid stupid thing :)
<mandel> I think I'm more picky with other people branches than mine.. I feel like an asshole
<nessita> mandel: will change it asap
<mandel> nessita, don't worry to much, as I said, is stupid
<mandel> nessita, FYI running tests on linux and widows, if they pass I'll approve :)
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> oh no, a windows update broke my VM!
<alecu> damn wifi
<alecu> nessita, mandel: can I have a re-review on this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests/+merge/87538
<nessita> alecu: my windows VM just got broken due to a windows update. Were you able to fix the tests?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I changed "localhost" for "127.0.0.1" and then windows tests stopped timeouting
<mandel> alecu, windows is stupid..
<mandel> I cannot believe tests failed due to that..
<alecu> mandel, it just took a bit of time
<alecu> mandel, my first solution was increasing the timeout of the tests, and it started working
<alecu> mandel, but it was an ugly solution, and it made the tests slower
<nessita> alecu: perhaps it was resolving localhost using a "real" dns?
<alecu> nessita, it certainly looked like that.
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I will re-review
<alecu> I'm not sure if it's windows or Qtnetwork
<ralsina> Hello again!
<alecu> hello ralsina!
<alecu> mandel, nessita: did you guys saw this link I pasted before dropping out? http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/defer.html
<alecu> ^ specifically the second graph
<mandel> got that page open already
<nessita> alecu: yes
<mandel> nessita, why two steps: 271	+            result = f(instance, *a, **kw)
<mandel> 272	+            return result
<mandel> ?
<nessita> mandel: I like it better, is easier to put a print in between when needed. But I don't feel that strong about that
<mandel> nessita, meh, my neither.. python should be smart enough to deal with it
<mandel> nessita, I'm approving, tests passed everywhere and I've read carefully the code and can't find anything wrong besides style differences between our coding :)
<mandel> +1!!!
<mandel> adios mega-branch!
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> ok, my lunch break is due
<nessita> alecu: I'm setting up another VM, will run your tests shortly
<alecu> nessita, btw: pylint on P is complaining about all this, both on your branch and on trunk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/800608/
<nessita> alecu: we need a tweaked pylint
<nessita> alecu: which I need to build from source
<alecu> oh, right.
<dobey> morning
<nessita> alecu: if you "eye" confirm it, you can see all those are not True
<dobey> nessita: logilab issue?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I know. pylint gets "bitchy" with each passing release.
<nessita> dobey: yes, I did not built the patched package yet
<nessita> alecu: now, this is a pythonpath issue
<nessita> alecu: is an "old" issue -- pylint does not understand namespaces
<nessita> dobey: would you have the diff patch handy? I'm not sure I have it anymore
<ralsina> alecu: if a lint checker detected fewer things on a new release, all users that fixed them on the previous one would feel stupid. It's bad marketing.
<dobey> nessita: it's in the source package for the older versions in the PPA
<nessita> dobey: great, thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, that's good marketing, for sure. But we are talking about pylint, a tool known for its bitchiness
<ralsina> alecu: being nitchy is its job description
<ralsina> s/nit/bit/
<gatox> brb!
<alecu> ralsina, well, if with each upgrade I get lots of false positives on code I already sprinkled with pylint "disables", then it's past the useful spot.
<ralsina> alecu: which is why dobey wants us to use pyflakes ;-)
<alecu> right! and I could not agree more.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: thought is true that we have some false positives with pylint, this is not a new issue
<nessita> pylint can't handle the .pth files, so we patch it on every release
<ralsina> the problem is, pyflakes is not nearly bitchy enough
<ralsina> it misses things like useless imports, which even have performance impact
<nessita> alecu: branch approved
<dobey> yay pyflakes!
<dobey> ralsina: pyflakes complains about unused imports
<ralsina> dobey: bad example then ;-)
<dobey> it also has a reasonable upstream, and isn't unreasonably complex itself
<nessita> ralsina: 1-1!
<ralsina> nessita: can't mumble because of ambient noise. IRC?
<nessita> ralsina: oh I was looking forward to mumble/talk
<ralsina> nessita: I can do mumble in maybe 30 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: we have standup in 30 minutes...
<ralsina> nessita: then I am right on time :-D
<ralsina> nessita: after standup
<nessita> gatox_brb: I still have test failures on windows for fix-links
<nessita> added the traces to the MP
<dobey> alecu: did you get a chance to look at my branch again? i can't seem to find anything obvious. :(
<gatox> nessita, really
<gatox> ??
<alecu> dobey, not today, I'll take another look after the stdup
<dobey> seems to be a timing issue :(
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> dobey, what I saw was that all tests passed when I ran it on my laptop with P.
<dobey> huh
<alecu> dobey, both with the gi and the gtk3 reactors
<dobey> i wonder if gtk3 gir is broken somehow on oneiric then. i should try it on P too
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting some timeouts on your branch when running under windows
<nessita> alecu: in tcpativation tests?
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting those in trunk as well (timeouts in tcpactivation)... and I changed nothing re: tcpactivation...
 * mandel back
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting some of those in test_clients, and on many random places too
<mandel> alecu, nessita I ran it on windows before a a windows update and all passed
<nessita> alecu: can I see a trace please?
<alecu> nessita, here are some: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/800629/
<dobey> alecu: odd. they are indeed passing on P for me as well
<alecu> nessita, I'm running the whole tests now, and I'll send you the whole output
<nessita> alecu: can you try increasing the timeout from 5 to higher?
<alecu> nessita, I tried increasing the timeout of the first failing testcase to 20, and it failed too.
<nessita> ack then
<alecu> nessita, after it finishes, I'll try by rebooting my VM
<mandel> alecu, nessita I'll run the tests again just in case..
<mandel> nessita, 'cause the timeouts are for the unify branch, right?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... i have some failures too.... but it was working yesterday.. i'll check that.... also.. some of the failures are from network problems :S
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> not me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<gatox> mandel, ?
<nessita> mandel: me?
<ralsina> mandel is last, gatox, go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, changing u1-client to use u1-sso-client NetworkManagerState (i'm making some changes to use the network_detection module more properly because we have some mixed uses in the way of use it).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with network detection.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, trying to automate windows build further (looking good), mgmt call, fought for the internet and won (but it took me all day), shot the sheriff TODO: finish windows build automation, start interviewing mac devs, set goals and stuff for scope contractor, administrivia, shoot the deputy BLOCKED: no, as long as 3G keeps working NEXT: not dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: gireactor upon the brink of greatness
<dobey> λ TODO: write proposal for u1 packageset, finish gireactor work, start music store/libsyncdaemon work
<dobey> nessita
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> DONE: reviews, chase reviewers for unify-signal-broadcaster branch, more on bug #839877
<nessita> TODO: exactly the same as above :-), plus 1-1 with ralsina
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839877 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new account, the credentials stored are invalid. (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839877
<mandel> me
<alecu> DONE: review for nessita, some debugging with dobey, fixes for my branch being reviewed
<alecu> TODO: get reviews, push restful-client branch, get back to use-restful-client branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Work on 907511, got fix yet tests where failing in my vm. Re-reviewd nessitas branhc. re-reviwed alecus branch
<mandel> TODO: more on the above bug 907511. Fix tests to work without a time dependence.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, nessita after the windows update the tests get blocked in test_get_port_if_service_already_started, this is in a Windows 7 x64 under kvm
<nessita> mandel: run the tests again
<gatox> ralsina, please let me know when you " shoot the deputy" :P LOL
<ralsina> gatox: he deserves it
<gatox> jejee
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> should i get a second monitor
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> 4096x1152 is a lot of pixels.
<ralsina> dobey: larger/multiple monitors are the single most significant factor in increased programmer productivity, says study
<ralsina> dobey: or in your case, more powerful microscopes
<mandel> nessita, ok
<dobey> heh
<dobey> a new desk would certainly be helpful right now
<nessita> mandel: I'm getting the same symptom but in trunk as well
<mandel> nessita, in the second run, from the unify branch (will run trunk next) I got a couple of timeouts like alecu yet it did not get stuck
<dobey> hrmm, no. that was the wrong monitor :(
<ralsina> nessita: mumble when you are ready
<nessita> mandel: try trunk... run a couple of times
<mandel> nessita, on it
<mandel> nessita, alecu I ran trunk 5 times and I got the time outs in one of the runs
 * gatox lunch....... FYI: my parents came to visit me... just in case having lunch take me more than 1 hour
<nessita> mandel: that's trunk?
<dobey> oh wow :(
<mandel> nessita, yes, trunk failed 1 out of 5 with a timeout issue like the ones reported by alecu
<dobey> firefox appears to have locked up X hard on my workstation
<mandel> dobey, where you looking at X ?
<mandel> hehehe
<dobey> zombie X
<dobey> the machine won't even reboot correctly
<dobey> all i wanted was a second monitor :(
<dobey> blah
<dobey> oh
<mandel> dobey, Ha ha ha ha ha
<mandel> yofel_, I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want
<mandel> So tell me what you want, what you really, really want
<mandel> I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want
<mandel> So tell me what you want, what you really, really want
<mandel> I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha) I wanna, (ha)
<mandel> I wanna really, really, really wanna zigazig ah
<dobey> alecu: btw, your dbus logging branch caused the tests to break on maverick and lucid
<mandel> dobey, at monitor somewhere there..
<dobey> grr, firefox crashed again, immediately after restoring the session :(
<dobey> alecu: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89535265/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br829-29~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<karni> mandel: I could almost hear the music in my head when I read these words ;]
<dobey> man, firefox on oneiric really hates life
<dobey> and i'm running 9.0.1 even
<mandel> karni, lol
<mandel> karni, I did when I read dobey  :P
<alecu> damn
 * karni hasn't noticed dobey's signing ;)
<nessita> alecu: did you see mandel's comment re: trunk timeouts?
<dobey> i sign all the time. singing not so much though
<dobey> most of the signing is automated though. yay bzr+gpg
<alecu> nessita, the "1 out of 5", right?
<karni> dobey: don't make fun of a foreigner ;d typos happen.
<dobey> hehe
<nessita> alecu: seems like it
<mandel> dobey, we are majority...
<karni> dobey: I've done too much around Single _Sign_ On recently, I guess ;)
<mandel> alecu, nessita I can write a script on the windows vm to run it a large number of times, shall I?
<mandel> alecu, nessita I need to finish some work first
<nessita> mandel: no need :-)
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: thanks, really
<alecu> nessita, mandel: so, after rebooting the windows vm, all tests now pass... I'll try running them 5 times.
<nessita> alecu: can you also try trunk, if you get timeouts? I would like to confirm if my branch is adding those or not
<dobey> oi, already 11:00 :-/
<dobey> maybe i should upgrade my workstation to precise today
<dobey> alecu: you don't need to bug with my twisted branch any more btw. seems like an issue with gtk+ gir on oneiric :-/
<dobey> alecu: thanks for helping debug though
<alecu> dobey, cool!
<alecu> dobey, anytime.
<nessita> well, the precise installation in my laptop is stuck in "removing conflicting operating system files"
<nessita> what shall I do?
 * nessita better asks in #ubuntu-desktop
<ralsina> nessita: nothing moving in the other terminals?
<nessita> ralsina: "other" terminals?
<ralsina> nessita: ctrl+alt+Fwhatever
<ralsina> nessita: there you can see what the installer is actually doing
<nessita> nothing on those screens, just a login
<nessita> ralsina: top shows no activity
<ralsina> nessita: no idea then
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: how can I confirm if we still need the "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS := nocheck" in the rules file for logilab-common?  I see you put in the changelog "to avoid running broken tests" but I debuild the package without that and have no errors
<dobey> nessita: it was probably only needed on oneiric, and may even be fine on oneiric now. but the tests were broken when i fixed the package for oneiric, so i added that in. if it works without on precise, leave it out.
<nessita> dobey: ack
<dobey> well, re-proposed the gireactor for twisted. hopefully it will get approved/landed this time
<alecu> dobey, \o/
<dobey> and now, lunch :)
<nessita> gatox_lunch: network-detetc branch has more than 2 lint issues :-)
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> which are no false positives!
<alecu> nessita, after rebooting the windows VM, I've ran the tests a few more times, and it passed every time.
<alecu> nessita, I'm approving the megabranch.
<nessita> alecu: you rock :-)
<nessita> alecu: and, the patched pylint is building right now in our ppa for precise, so it can handle namespaces properly
<nessita> alecu: so it will be available for you (and all) in a few minutes
<alecu> great
<gatox> nessita, ok.... i'll check that
<nessita> gatox: you running precise?
<gatox> nessita, no.... O
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok, then you don't need what I'm building
<nessita> alecu, mandel: now that you reviewed the mega branch, this is also needed for u1client nitgthlies to keep working. Is really small: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/make-it-work/+merge/87767
<mandel> nessita, cool, let me do a 5/10 mins errand (give food to the dog) and I'm on it
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> alecu, nessita the first 3 lines are hurtful hehehe
<nessita> juaz
<alecu> mandel, please also try to finish the review of my branch
<nessita> mandel: I'm just doing that in every file I modify (and that I remember)
<mandel> alecu, uh, sorry I just have to run the tests on windows
<alecu> mandel, cool
<mandel> nessita, I know, it was a joke hehe
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me!!!
<mandel> ok, I'll be back in 5 min
<nessita> alecu: does this also depend on your proxy branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/restful-client/+merge/88230
<alecu> nessita, yes, right :-)
<alecu> I'm adding that to the MP
<nessita> alecu: can I delay the review until that is merged? should be shortly, no?
<nessita> second precise fresh install attempt is also stuck!
<nessita> damn
<nessita> ok, will have lunhc before re-trying
<mandel> alecu, FYI running tests on Windows if they pass I'll approve the branch
<alecu> cyclon!
<alecu> cylon!
<nessita> my laptop grub is now busted!
<nessita> grrrrr
<mandel> alecu, +1
<alecu> mandel, yay!
<mandel> alecu, that means that with that landing I can move to proxy again :)
<mandel> alecu, let me finish today the filesystem watcher fix (some of the corner cases are giving me issues) and I'll work on it tom :)
<alecu> nessita, after upgrading my laptop to P a few things were broken all around. suspend didn't work fine, gsd kept crashing so some icons were missing from the unity toolbar, other stuff broken too. I ended up reinstalling, and everything works fine now (minus the usual rmmod+modprobe on the wifi)
<alecu> mandel, great
<nessita> alecu: in my case I can not move forward on the install... it freezes
<nessita> on the step "removing conflicting operating system files..."
<nessita> even though the partition I marked to be used as / is clean
<alecu> nessita, oh, I had an issue too while installing from scratch: you should keep *unchecked* both "install mp3 and other stuff" and "download updates while installing"
<nessita> alecu: those were unchecked as well...
<nessita> anyways, will have lunch now :-)
 * alecu should have lunch too
<nessita> alecu: python-logilbab-common is now available on precise (0.57.1-1ubuntu1~precise1)
<alecu> nessita, is that on the nightlies, or main?
<nessita> alecu: nigthlies
<alecu> great
<mandel> ok, while you guys are lunch I'm going to have a cup of coffee :)
 * mandel => coffee 
<dobey> whee
<ralsina> dobey: give me good news!
<dobey> i hath consumed lunch
<dobey> will poke at the CD image manifest and deps for a little bit, to see what we can get pulled off the CD; then finally on to the libsyncdaemon move
<ralsina> dobey: thanks about the manifest work
<dobey> sure
<dobey> nessita: does ubuntu-sso-client use a twisted reactor for the UI?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, uses the glib+dbus mainloop
<dobey> ok, cool
<nessita> dobey: that may change after the branch I'm building
<nessita> dobey: the dbus service will use a "basic" reactor and the UI will be opened as a different process, and then the UI can use the toolkit specific mainloop
<dobey> nessita: but the UI *will* be a separate process, right?
<dobey> well, it doesn't matter as much once, the new reactor lands. but for now it matters :)
<nessita> dobey: in that case, yes. The goal is to not need qt4reactor in linux
<dobey> nessita: well the gtk+ ui wouldn't use qt4reactor anyway
<dobey> nessita: or have you hashed some new scheme to get rid of gtk+ in sso as well?
<nessita> dobey: oh no, we need to keep the gtk sso UI... for software center *at least*. And yes, we need to migrate it to gtk3
<nessita> dobey: the qt ui would need the qt4reactor if we run it inside sso service, but that's not the idea
<dobey> right
<dobey> but that's irrelevant to pulling webkit gtk2 off the cd :)
<dobey> so it appears to be us, gwibber, and shotwell, that are keeping webkit on the cd
<nessita> dobey: and shotwell nor gwibber are not going away, no?
<dobey> i don't know what the plans are for them
<nessita> dobey: what aboue gtkmm, that you mentioned yesterday?
<dobey> and everyone is in budapest this week, so asking on irc isn't the quickest thing :)
<nessita> right
<dobey> the gtkmm .deb is only 997K :(
<dobey> so not really helpful
<nessita> bu :-/
<nessita> how much is webkit?
<dobey> what all does pyqt pull in that totals 13MB exactly?
<nessita> dobey: no idea how to check, that was info from pitti
<nessita> dobey: would you teach me?
<gatox> people.... i'll be back around 18 ART (parents at home).... see you later
<dobey> hrmm, more qt libs
<dobey> nessita: apt-cache depends <binary_package_name>
<dobey> nessita: you'd have to manually weed out the ones that aren't already on the CD, which may or may not be easy
<alecu> nessita, remember that the sso backend will either use libsoup or qtnetwork, so the gi reactor work is very much needed
<nessita> dobey: how can I know the weight of each one?
<nessita> alecu: I was talking about qt4reactor, not the gi reactor
<dobey> nessita: apt-cache show <package_name>|grep "^Size:"
<nessita> ah...
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> why are the pyqt4 bits not split up into separate packages :(
<alecu> nessita, I heard you say "the dbus service will use a "basic" reactor"... so I was assuming you meant the standard twisted reactor as opposed to the glib reactor.
<nessita> alecu: sorry, I mean a reactor provided by twisted itself
<alecu> ok
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, with your proxy integration tests branch, sso has a lint error when qt4reactor isn't installed now
<alecu_> dobey, do you have a paste?
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89589377/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br831-29~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> in ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/webclient_demo.py
<dobey>     23:  [F0401] Unable to import 'qt4reactor'
<nessita> hum, that's a demo
<nessita> alecu: can you remove that, or make it conditional?
<nessita> alecu: since qt4reactor is not in the main repo
<alecu> nessita, dobey: I'm removing that file since it's a demo script to test the webclient module IRL
<alecu> I'm doing it in my next branch, that will fix the filter issues on maverick and lucid
<dobey> alecu: great, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/textfilter-quacks/+merge/88248
<nessita> alecu: why you removed the call to __init__?
<dobey> nessita: so i'm counting about 9.5MB but perhaps those dependencies pull in a couple others that add the other 3MB
<dobey> nessita: because he changed it to a plain object
<alecu> nessita, is it really needed to call __init__ in classes that inherit from object?
<nessita> dobey: so what? __init__ has to be called the same
<nessita> alecu: you should...
<nessita> is not mandatory as in it will work the same
<nessita> dobey: and ack to the size thingy... would you please add all that to the email with thye summary?
<alecu> nessita, stackoverflow says: "You don't need to initialize object; its __init__ is a no-op. It's still good practice, though, as you might want to introduce an intermediate class in the hierarchy later on"
<dobey> well, pyqt can be made smaller
<alecu> nessita, so, I can restore it if you request.
<nessita> alecu: if it's not that much trouble for you, yes please
<dobey> ah. i am dumb
<dobey> forgot to also include size of python-qt4 itself :)
<dobey> that makes it 12.15 MB
<nessita> alecu: I used to have an example of multiple inheritance that is busted if you don't call super() for classs inheriting directly from object... let me find it, is interesting
<nessita> dobey: nice! (not)
<dobey> or 12.74 using 1000 instead of 1024
<dobey> but python-qt4 can definitely be split up into separate packages
<dobey> i wonder why debian doesn't do that already, actually
<nessita> dobey: what else is inside it, in order to be split?
<dobey> nessita: so qt itself already has lots of functionality split into separate packages (libqt4-dbus, libqt4-opengl, libqt4-network, etc…); but in python-qt4, the bindings for all of those are included in the one package, though they are actually built as separate extensions to python
<dobey> i don't know how much of kubuntu depends on pyqt though, so there is a potential migration issue
<dobey> having to have them all be Recommends: after splitting them out, won't really help much :)
<dobey> but it is something we can discuss
<alecu> dobey, so, does that mean that by depending on pyqt, you end up depending on libqt4-opengl and such, or is that optional?
<nessita> dobey: sounds doable for not for P, with a quick overview
<dobey> alecu: that currently isn't optional
<nessita> alecu: I have the exmaple for you! is really interesting
<nessita> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/800883/
<nessita> alecu: run the alecu.py script with and without the super() calls in A and B
<dobey> nessita: i think that is doable for P, depending on the circumstances. like i said, it is worth discussing as an option. and in fact, we had to do something similar for couchdb/erlang to get them on the CD back in the day :)
<alecu> nessita, oh, right: multi-inheritance. I hate that.
<nessita> dobey: but, do you think/see a way to have python-qt4 splitted in a way that we fit in the CD
<nessita> ?
<dobey> nessita: combined with other changes, yes. by itself, no.
<nessita> alecu: the thing is that even if you are sure you're not using multi-inheritance, other clients may use your class to do so
 * alecu hopes "the way of the couch" is not in our packages' future.
<dobey> nessita: if we split the package, then we don't need to find 13MB any more. we might need to find 1-2MB instead.
<nessita> alecu: and if your __init__ does not call super(), you'll bust your client __init__
<nessita> dobey: 1-2 counting the already free'd 6M?
<alecu> nessita, don't worry, I already got that, and I'm already running the tests for this chane.
<alecu> *change
<dobey> nessita: what already freed 6M?
<nessita> alecu: is ok, I; m just amazed by that (like the time I found it)
<nessita> dobey: mono and such?
<dobey> nessita: i think that 6MB has already been subsumed by something else. the current images are already 705M
<dobey> well, except for ppc, which is 716M currently
<nessita> dobey: well, but we need to fight for those 6M since we released them no?
 * dobey wonders what the hard limit there *actually* is
<nessita> those are "ours" :-P
<dobey> well, *we* didn't release them
 * nessita will fight for 6M in the CD
<nessita> dobey: no? you break my heart
 * nessita cries
<dobey> and there is other stuff we should get rid of
<dobey> or push to get off the cd anyway
<nessita> such as?
<alecu> nessita, super change pushed.
<nessita> so seems like the daily build of P has the installer busted, because i'm now using the alpha1 image and it will progress
<nessita> alecu: approved
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> dobey, btw: I was unable to test said branch on lucid to see if it fixed the problem, since I'm not near my lucid vm
<mandel> allu2, EOD for me, laters!
<dobey> alecu: i think the problem was with logging.Filter, so changing to object *should* fix it, i think
<dobey> have a quick appointment, so be back shortly
<nessita> todo el mundo se va?
 * nessita piensa esto es un caos! :-P
<ralsina> nessita: pilates! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't have pilates until next week, I on withdrawal
<nessita> so I'm bitchier than usual
<nessita> alecu: my trackpad does not work on precise... does that happened to you?
<alecu> nessita, all of it works
<nessita> bu
<alecu> nessita, Xorg.0.log says: [ 69759.586] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
<nessita> alecu: is it listed on lspci?
<alecu> nessita, it's connected to the PS/2 bus, so it should not show up on lspci
<alecu> nor on lsusb
<nessita> alecu: ah... well Xorg log for me has that line too
 * alecu is tempted to ask "is your clit still working?"
<nessita> alecu: it's, thanks for asking :-)
<nessita> alecu: I just commented on that in u1-internal :-P
<nessita> sadly facundobatista was not there to confirm
<nessita> :-D
<alecu> lol
<alecu> my irc client is not connecting to the internal irc....
 * alecu will be back soon
<alecu> nessita, have you tried playing with the fn-key to enable it? it's Fn+F8 in this one
<alecu> damn
<nessita> alecu: yes, and looked at dmesg while doing it, to see if something changed
<alecu> nessita, I did Fn+F8, it got disabled (and I got the desktop notification bubble about that).
<nessita> alecu: me too, and another bubble when enabling
<alecu> I tried again, to enable it, and the bubble popped up...
<alecu> but it's not working anymore!!!!!
<alecu> bu!
 * alecu hates the clit on the lenovo
<alecu> I want my touchpad back!
<alecu> nessita, even the two bottoms below the touchpad are useless now
<nessita> alecu: those work for me...
<alecu> well, I'm rebooting
<alecu> or restarting X
<alecu> bye
<dobey> back
<nessita> dobey: would you help me understand why given this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/800943/
<nessita> dobey: apt will not install the 0.57.1-1ubuntu1~precise1?
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know 0.57.1-1ubuntu1~precise1>0.57.1-1ubuntu1
<dobey> nessita: 1~foo < 1
<dobey> nessita: you need to make it 1ubuntu2~precise1
<nessita> dobey: oh, I see... bu
<nessita> dobey: I will change that then :-/. Thanks
<nessita> dobey: would you please explain the rationale behind 1~foo < 1?
<dobey> nessita: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Snapshots
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> although maybe that isn't very clear :)
<dobey> yeah, just read through that, and it's confusing
<nessita> dobey: I thought that the versioning was considering > when comparing the strings with > will give truw
<nessita> true*
<dobey> nessita: dpkg --compare-versions
<dobey> nessita: comparing strings directly isn't how it works. :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I learn something new today. Thanks!
<dobey> sure :)
<nessita> dputting logilab-common_0.57.1-1ubuntu2~precise1 now...
<alecu> nessita, I just found something that may interest you:
<nessita> alecu: show!
<nessita> icecream!
<nessita> tutucas!
<nessita> CHOCOLATE CAKE!
<alecu> nessita, I'm sharing the syncdaemon folders from the host linux with the guest windows inside virtualbox
 * nessita drools
<alecu> nessita, and it kept throwing some weird errors
<alecu> nessita, stop, it's not cake!
<nessita> oh
<alecu> nessita, so the way I found to make it work, was to remove all *.pyc
<alecu> and now it works.
<nessita> alecu: not sure what you mean exactly ... what thing does not work if you don't remove the pycs?
<alecu> the errors were weird, like: "WindowsError: [Error 123] The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect: '"c:'"
<alecu> nessita, it gave those kind of errors while running run-tests in u1-client inside windwos
<alecu> nessita, it didn't happen before, it seems to be happening after the move to P
<alecu> nessita, so, if it happens, that's something to try.
<nessita> alecu: ah, I'm not getting those... but will keep an eye on it. Thanks!
<dobey> so gtk2 is definitely not coming off the CD i guess
<nessita> dobey: :-(
<alecu> nessita, it's too hot to be reviewing u1-client branches! My laptop going to your make-it-work branch is heating the room!
<nessita> alecu: but is a very small branch!
 * alecu votes to only keep developing -sso while the summer lasts
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ok, I'm gone, need to go to the dentist
<nessita> see ya tomorrow!
<alecu> gatox, ralsina, dobey: if anyone of you want to do a small review... https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/textfilter-quacks/+merge/88248
<dobey> alecu: +1
<alecu> great, thanks!
<dobey> oh shotwell. what a fickle thing you are
<ralsina> alecu: I am EODing, sorry
<alecu> ralsina, don't worry, dobey already reviewed it
<gatox> back!!! finally
<gatox> alecu, i'll review it now
<gatox> alecu, ohhhh.... it's already approved
<gatox> but.... good for you :P
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> VERSION = 0.11.91+trunk
<dobey> insanity :(
<alecu> what's that version?
<dobey> shotwell git master
<dobey> and their daily builds are versioned as 0.11.6+trunk+$revno
<dobey> and they include debian/ dir inside the git tree
<dobey> so i'll just forgo the whole "build a snapshot of git master for precise" for now
<gatox> alecu, are you still working?
<alecu> I am!
<alecu> gatox, want to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/restful-client/+merge/88230
<gatox> alecu, trade!
<alecu> damn!
<alecu> gatox, throw it here
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
 * alecu spent the past two days reviewing or fixing reviews
<gatox> alecu, oh...... sorry
<gatox> alecu, you can leave it for tomorrow if you want
<alecu> gatox, no prob :-) We had a lot of backlog, and we need to push code forward :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'll review yours now!
<alecu> gatox, oh, I already reviewed this branch... like an age ago!
<alecu> I guess I should start with a clean review now :-)
<gatox> alecu, yap! that's why i need you :P
<alecu> gatox, self.setButtonText(QtGui.QWizard.CustomButton1, _("Agree && continue"))
<alecu> gatox, is "CustomButton1" a good name?
<gatox> alecu, que pasa con eso?
<gatox> alecu, it's from qt......
<gatox> alecu, i can try to change they mind..... but.... maybe is going to take a while :P
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> gatox, oh, right. Well, it's an ugly API for sure :-)
<alecu> gatox, nevermind then.
<gatox> alecu, no..... :(
<gatox> it's not ugly
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> gatox, I thought it was the default name that qtdesigner put for our buttons.
<gatox> alecu, nono, in the wizard you have NextButton, BackButton (or something like that), Finish, CustomButton1, CustomButton2, CustomButton3
<gatox> and maybe something else
<alecu> well, it makes sense now.
<alecu> gatox, thanks!
<gatox> i don't recall exactly.... but thats the idea
<alecu> gatox, d = yield networkstate.is_machine_connected()
<alecu> gatox, usually the variable "d" is reserved to hold a deferred
<alecu> gatox, but since you are already doing yield, it's a result, not a deferred.
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhh you are right
<alecu> gatox, so perhaps "connected = yield networkstate.is_machine_connected()" may be a better fit
<gatox> alecu, i'll change that..... do you want to stop the review?? or check if you find another problems with deferred?
<gatox> alecu, yep
<alecu> gatox, no, I'll keep going, since it's not a problem but it's just a naming thing
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks
<alecu> gatox, another smallish thing: I'm not sure showing in the UI the error text is the right thing
<gatox> alecu, can you point me to the line?
<alecu> gatox, by error I mean, the error that's coming from the network detect exception
<alecu> gatox, sure, just a sec
<gatox> alecu, i have a conflict in your branch
<gatox> i branch sso
<gatox> merge with nessita's
<gatox> and then yours.....
<gatox> and a conflict appear there
<alecu> oh, I thought nessita's branch was already merged
<alecu> gatox, I'll take a look in a minute, thanks for noticing
<gatox> alecu, ok.... let me know when that is done and i'll review it
<alecu> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<alecu> gatox, line 140
<alecu> gatox, so, unless the message in that exception is already i18n, I don't think we should show it.
<gatox> alecu, mmmmmm i know what you mean.... the problem is that the message is for the case when the detection of the connection fails with an exception, so we don't know if we had connection or don't.... just that something were wrong......
<gatox> do you think that we just can avoid that message?
<alecu> gatox, I think we should have a generic/custom error message that's translatable in the U1-win-installer code itself; something like "Cannot get network state" and log the exact reason.
<gatox> alecu, good idea
<gatox> can you add that with a need fixing please?
<alecu> gatox, we should ask design if we should show the message that comes in the exception (my gut feeling is: NO), but in any case it will not be translated.
<alecu> sure
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<gatox> alecu, probably not..... that's why we have a method in sso to convert that kind of errors to a human readable message
<alecu> gatox, added NF to the MP
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<alecu> gatox, oh, cool. Then we should be either using that method or even better: throwing that human readable message too in the exception from sso
<gatox> alecu, yes.... but we probably need to twick a little that method for this situation..... but it's a valid solution
<alecu> right
<gatox> brb!!!
<alecu> gatox, if you are still around, I've fixed the conflict and pushed the changes.
<gatox> back
<gatox> alecu, ok...... reviewing...
<alecu> gatox, I'm EODing
<alecu> gatox, bye!
<gatox> alecu, ok
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-01-12
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :D
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, can you do a super stupid review for me?
<gatox> mandel, of course!
<gatox> shoot
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/give-me-batch/+merge/88342
<mandel> gatox, I was tired of having to write python C:\Pythoon17\Scripts\u1trial on windows, so I did that :)
<mandel> gatox, if you add C:\Python27\Scripts to the search path in cmd u1trial and u1lint will work :)
<gatox> mandel, nicee
<mandel> gatox, I don't know why i did not do it earlier :)
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, most probable cause, I did not want to write 'python "%~dpn0" %*'
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> mandel, only a couple of lint issues
<gatox> i added to the MP
<gatox> mandel, if you have a minute, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<mandel> gatox, let me look
<mandel> gatox, lint issues should be fixed
<mandel> gatox, the XXX comments are tests to ensure that lint does not fail when they are present, so please ignore them since they are present in trunk
<gatox> ok
<gatox> mandel, mmmmmm there is still a lint issue in setup.py
<mandel> gatox, wait, they are not.. it seems that pylint is returning me issues with the .bats..
<gatox> mandel, there are pep8 issues too.... but i don't know if that is checked too
<mandel> gatox, let me clean that..
<gatox> mandel, ok
<gatox> mandel, let me know
<gatox> mandel, except for that..... is a +1
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> lisettte, ping
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hello gatox!
<nessita> gatox: shall I review something for you today?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita buenas!
<mandel> gatox, can I have a re-review?
<nessita> hola mandel!
<gatox> nessita, yes.... all my branches should be ready! alecu made a comment in network-detect.... but i'm creating a new bug for that
<gatox> mandel, ok
<nessita> mandel: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/make-it-work/+merge/87767 ?
<mandel> gatox, would be revno 577
<nessita> gatox: a new bug for the assetEqualPixmap?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> ralsina, how are you feeling about a tiny review in ubuntuone-dev-tools?
<ralsina> mandel: willing!
<gatox> nessita, yes.... to move that into a common place in sso, and make u1-cp and u1-installer use it from there..... but i prefer not to delay this branch even more for that
<mandel> ralsina, is a nice convenient script addition for people on windows :)
<mandel> ralsina, there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/give-me-batch/+merge/88342
<mandel> ralsina, if you do a python setup.py install and add C:\Python27\Scripts to the search path in cmd you can use u1trial and u1lint :)
<gatox> mandel, Tests OK, Test it IRL ok. +1
<mandel> nessita, running the tests, if they pass in P and Windows I'll approve
<nessita> gatox: right, but did you changes the exception thingy?
<gatox> nessita, i'm submitting that code now
<nessita> awesome
<gatox> nessita, i wanted to check with lisettte if "Cannot get network state" is ok
<nessita> gatox: yes please, check with her
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<gatox> nessita, can i assign the assertEqualPixmaps to me?
<nessita> gatox: not yet, just assign ubunutone-desktop+ please
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> mandel: +1 and set to approved
<mandel> ralsina, sweet!
<mandel> ralsina, I was really tired of having to be doing python + full_path_u1trial :P
<mandel> nessita, FYI I got an error on windows with sdtool, if the same error is in trunk I'll approve.. and will file a bug
<nessita> mandel: what error? so we report or fix...
<mandel> nessita, waiting for all the tests to finish, I saw it while running them
<nessita> bu, my computer rebooted itself
<mandel> nessita, it seems that we all have very unstable systems..
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: I approved it, but no tests for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/register_plus_login/+merge/74127
<ralsina> webm0nk3y: that one is not going to get merged, sorry I forgot to mark it WIP
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> webm0nk3y: it's a workaround until we have a decent solution
<webm0nk3y> k
<mandel> nessita, FYI paste.ubuntu.com/801693 in the make it work branch, looking if it is in trunk
<mandel> which I suppose since you did not touch that at all
<nessita> mandel: looking!
<nessita> mandel: ah, it should be in trunk as well... since gatox fixed that a couple of branches ago...
<nessita> gatox: right? ^ I remember you asking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/801693/
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<gatox> nessita, yes..... let me check if it is in trunk..... or in my u1-client-fix-links branch
<gatox> nessita, mandel  it's fixed in my ubuntuone-client-fix-links branch
<cjohnston> rye: did you get my ping from the other day?
<nessita> gatox: right, that's what i thought. Thanks!
<gatox> mandel, that you can re-review :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<nessita> mandel: so you should get that in trunk as well, for now
<mandel> gatox, sure, one min
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<mandel> nessita, I'll approve since the error are in trunk and not related to your branch
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> gatox, FYI running tests on windows.. which take a gazillion years!
<gatox> mandel, for what?
<mandel> gatox, fix-links
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh for my branch
<gatox> mandel, buy an alienware :P you are not going to be able to have a second monitor.... BUT TESTS RUN FAST!!!!!
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, well, I have a number of vms running, so they good slow due to that :)
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, and did a partial upgrade.. which has done something funny to my kvm setup, apparently I need to reboot
<nessita> gatox: did you push the fix to network-detect?
<gatox> nessita, no...... i'm waiting for lisettte's pong
<gatox> nessita, should i push it with that message?? and we can change it later....
<nessita> gatox: hum.... let me think... what message you use, so far?
<gatox> nessita, "Cannot get network state"
<nessita> gatox: let's change it to:
<nessita> "The network state can not be detected."
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> pushing.....
<nessita> gatox: all green for fix-links on windows!!!
<gatox> nessita, GREAT!
<gatox> and it should be all grean for network-detect too :P
<gatox> nessita, push done
<nessita> gatox: why all the removals to run-tests.bat? :-/
<gatox> nessita, ohhhhhhhh..... that was a mistake..... i was testing something on windows
<gatox> reverting that
<nessita> gatox: please
<gatox> nessita, done
<mandel> gatox, why are you removing the style checks on windows?
<mandel> gatox, as well as the removal of the result from coverage
<mandel> gatox, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-links/+merge/86605
<gatox> mandel, i already revert that
<mandel> in the run-tests.bat
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone peoples and peoplas!
<mandel> gatox, oh, ok, so I have and old version..
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias
<gatox> mandel, i've just reverted
<mandel> gatox, in _assert_read_link you could have done destination = os.path.join(self.basedir, target) and then pass the target as 'target' or 'target.lnk'
<mandel> gatox, also test_create_shares_link_existing_destiny_with_lnk_extension and test_create_shares_link_existing_source_with_lnk_extension can share a fair amount of code
<mandel> ok, I need to reboot due to the upgrade
<nessita> gatox: did you push the restore of run-tests.bat?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> mandel, can you add the needs fixing for that?
<mandel> gatox, already added it :)
<gatox> mandel, ok
 * mandel reboots
<nessita> gatox: is fix-links pushed?
<nessita> I merged a while ago and wasn't
<nessita> will retry
<gatox> nessita, it should..... i'm fixing mandel's comments....
<gatox> mandel, ping
<gatox> nessita, at least in the page the run-tests.bat change was reverted
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> gatox, thanks for your review... there was some conflict while doing the merge, so a testing class was repeated!
<gatox> alecu, ahhh
<gatox> alecu, and hi! :P
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you need a re-review
<alecu> sure, thanks!
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> ralsina: are we having the weekly call today?
<alecu> gatox, I've pushed the changes; lp is still rescanning the branch.
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: would you know how long will it be? approx
<ralsina> nessita: 20 minutes
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'll run the tests and lint checks in the meanwhile
<nessita> ralsina: really? :-) I may have an appt at 12:45... and though that it will overlap with it
<ralsina> unless my mumble isincomprehensible as yesterday, in which case I will try to find a good place and do it tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita: I'll keep it brief
<nessita> ralsina: I can reschedule this thingy... no problem...
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I don't *want* it to be long :-)
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<nessita> alecu: would you please un-donkey me?
<alecu> undonkey?
<nessita> alecu: "desburrarme"
<nessita> alecu: why would you do Response(bytes(reply.readAll()), headers) <- the bytes() adding confused me
<alecu> nessita, bytes is an alias for "str"
<nessita> alecu: ok, and that would encode the unicode using the system default encoding?
<nessita> are you sure we're not getting unicodedecodeerrors there?
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: you got my mail re: CD space, right?
<nessita> dobey: yes! thanks for the detail on that
<ralsina> dobey: got it!
<nessita> dobey: what I'm not complete sure is how doable is having gwibber dropping webkit. I know you built a testing branch, but more work needs to be done, no?
<dobey> nessita: more yes, but not a lot
<dobey> well, not a lot on gwibber. and i don't expect our stuff will be a huge issue either
<nessita> dobey: and we should do that, or we expect platform to do it?
<dobey> nessita: i will probably do it, since i've already mostly done it anyway
<nessita> dobey: and how that fits your roadmap work? I mean, how much load is it? can we fit it in your schedule?
<dobey> although, will need some testing, to ensure all the account types still work
<dobey> nessita: it's very little load. i can probably finish it tomorrow
<dobey> it shouldn't take long at all even
<alecu> nessita, sorry, was fighting with a telecentro customer representatives
<alecu> nessita, so, with that I'm making sure that I'm passing bytes (or str, in fact), from the QSomethingBytes returned by readAll()
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok, but we're sure those are not unicode, right?
<alecu> nessita, let me check the exact type
<nessita> dobey: ok then, please be sure to mention this in the weekly call so ralsina can update his spreadsheet
<ralsina> dobey: if it's a day or 2, it doesn't move anything onthe roadmap
<dobey> given the progress i made on it in ~1hr last night, i doubt it will take that long :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<alecu> nessita, so, readAll returns a QByteArray: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qiodevice.html#readAll
<alecu> nessita, so we should specifically not worry about unicode issues there.
<dobey> i hope my mumble still works; was trying to get audio tools working last night
<nessita> alecu: awesome, thanks for looking that yp
<nessita> up*
<dobey> mandel: what problems you having with nautilus?
<dobey> hrmm, i guess right now is a bad time to start upgrade to P
<nessita> gatox: after running your branch i get a lot of new (test) dirs in my userhome!!! perhaps this is also happening in trunk, I'll check
<gatox> nessita, please let me know
<nessita> gatox: but this is "serious", tests can not write the user home... I guess something was left once we removed the setting of the env HOME
<nessita> gatox: I will report a bug with details
<gatox> nessita, can you explain me how to reproduce it to check here?? just run the test on linux and check the home?
<nessita> gatox: this is on windows
<gatox> ahhhhh ok
<gatox> nessita, are you talking about the fix-links branch?
<nessita> gatox: you will get stuff in your home such as test_udf_quota_exceeded
<gatox> nessita, true
<nessita> gatox: yes, but also trunk. And I think this is because of the branch that added xdg_home... not all the calls to setting the HOME env have not be replaced with patching xdg_home
<nessita> gatox: we need to do this in the devtools TestCase base class
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh
<gatox> fiuuuuu :P
<nessita> gatox: fiuuu?
<dobey> hrmm
 * gatox sigh..... don't want more issues in his branch :P
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: so, for starters, this grep should give nothing on u1client:
<nessita> grep HOME tests/
<nessita> but it does, so that's the first problem
<gatox> nessita, mmmmm i don't get anything with that grep
<gatox> in u1-client
<gatox> from trunk
<dobey> is passing a directory to grep a magic thing?
<nessita> gatox: add -r
<dobey> or you mean egrep?
<gatox> :P
<dobey> or -r :)
<nessita> dobey: I have an alias, grep='grep -rn --color'
<mandel> dobey, the gtk theme is out for example
<nessita> gatox: grep -r --color HOME tests/
<mandel> dobey, it does not stay in the launch bar etc..
<gatox> nessita, yes yes.. i already saw it....
<dobey> mandel: oh, that means gnome-settings-daemon probably crashed
<gatox> nessita, do you want me to fix that in another branch?
<mandel> oh, and I'm back :)
<nessita> gatox: yes, I will report a bug. But this needs to be high priority
<gatox> nessita, ok.... i'll do it right now...... let me know if the branch is ok....... i reallyyyyy want to merge that branches
<dobey> mandel: i wonder why apport doesn't come up for that though :-/
<mandel> dobey, no idea and I have not looked into it too much to be honest
<nessita> gatox: one second, I'm still trying to tst it IRL when I saw all those unwanted dirs in my home
<gatox> nessita, ok
<dobey> hrmm, and rhythmbox trunk is very crashy for me now on oneiric even
<dobey> i wonder if it's crashy on P too
<mandel> in my case I have broken packages too due to libreoffice retuning a 1 during installation...
<dobey> well i'm happy to remove libreoffice, but my packages aren't broken in that manner :)
<nessita> gatox: bug #915380
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 915380 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Tests are modifying the real user home (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915380
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> gatox: please read the last comment. Let's try not to only fix this, but also make some cleanup, so if we could make the patch in a single location and make the tests use a user_home_dir variable (or similar), that would be great
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> natalia: 26 minutes! not bad! ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> ralsina: yeah!
<nessita> alecu: sorry I left !
<nessita> alecu: I will re login :-D
<alecu> nessita, my mumble is trying to reconnect
<nessita> alecu: ready when you are (or when your mumble is :-P)
<dobey> ok. *not* going to spend $18K for a monitor
<gatox> dobey, 18k??????
<dobey> well, $17,599
<gatox> dobey, for a monitor?? which kind of monitor is that?
<dobey> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Barco-Coronis-Fusion-6MP-DL-LCD-display-6MP-color-TFT-30.4in/2443189.aspx
<dobey> 3280x2048 30"
<gatox> dobey, wow...... but..... crazy expensive
<dobey> yeah :(
 * gatox lunch..... brb
<ralsina> dobey: isn't 18ms kinda slow for a 18K monitor? ;-)
<dobey> slow?
<dobey> oh, 18ms is slow i guess
<dobey> it's not really a gaming monitor, and i don't know if 18ms speed matters as much for endoscopy :)
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> dobey: endoscopy much?
<dobey> i think the old sgi monitor i have might be 18ms
<dobey> no, i just want really high resolution screen
<dobey> or at least better than what i have now
<dobey> i don't want to get a bigger screen, with a lower dpi
<dobey> everyone seems to be killing off the good displays and making everything be 1080p now :(
<ralsina> dobey: http://www.nextag.com/NEC-MultiSync-MD213MC-21-651397759/prices-html
<ralsina> that's 2048x1536
<ralsina> portrait orientation, cool for coding! ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: and almost $3500
<dobey> ralsina: my current screen is 2048x1152 :)
<dobey> at 23"
<ralsina> dobey: compare to 18K ;-)
<dobey> and i paid $200 for this one :(
<dobey> ralsina: and that NEC is 24ms, so slower :)
<ralsina> http://erclk.about.com/?zi=5/342s
<alecu> nessita, http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/process.html
<ralsina> 27" 2560x1440
<dobey> better, but still too expensive i think
<ralsina> dobey: off-mainstream high resolutions arecrazy expensive :-(
<alecu> nessita, twisted.internet.utils.getProcessValue
<dobey> well medical displays are crazy expensive, yeah
<ralsina> dobey: pixel density is pretty much the same asyours, it's just a bit bigger
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but i don't really want to spend $1000 to basically have what i currently have
<dobey> i just need to find me someone who has a nice kit package to use the 15" or 17" 1920x1200 panels, with a workstation
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> what are the specs for the 17" macbook pro exactly...
<ralsina> dobey: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=soho&cs=ussoho1&sku=2XU2312&dgc=SS&cid=52102&lid=1342490
<ralsina> dobey: 650 for two monitors?
<ralsina> dobey: 3800x1080 ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: yaeh, but they're 1080p
<dobey> and 23"
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> the MBP response time is 16ms
<dobey> which isn't too bad
<ralsina> dobey: that, with two portraitmoitors, would be awesome
<dobey> i could do with 2 MBP displays on my desk
<kpok> ubuntuone is not doing any sync on my computer
<kpok> I mean uploading
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ^^
<kpok> any help?
<rye> kpok, hello. What Ubuntu version are you running?
<kpok> ubuntu 11.10
<kpok> hey
<rye> kpok, ok, what status does Ubuntu One Control Panel show? Synchronization in progress or something else?
<kpok> yes.. File sync in progress
<kpok> but it doesnt upload anything
<dobey> i suspect it keeps reconnecting
<rye> kpok, you may want to try reconnecting and see whether another server will perform better. What are the sizes of the files on average?
<kpok> each file is around 400 mb or so
<kpok> I can try adding smaller files
<kpok> but I want those files to be uploaded
<nessita> alecu: http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#popen-objects
<kpok> and yes, it keeps reconnecting too
<rye> kpok, could you please try add a small file to see whether it uploads faster (the uploads are concurrent)
<rye> verterok, ^ S3 being slow?
<kpok> rye, no luck with any smaller files either :(
<rye> kpok, could you please compress the log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ and send them to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com - i want to check whether syncdaemon is actually doing something
<kpok> okay
<verterok> rye: no idea, just back from the bank...let me sync logs and check
<rye> verterok, i will re-ping once i get the logs
<verterok> rye: server logs :)
<alecu> nessita, http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.html#g-child-watch-add
<rye> verterok, I want to check that the client is ok
<verterok> rye: ll
<verterok> kk too
<dobey> ok i think i need to get me some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<kpok> rye, I sent the log files to the said email
<rye> kpok, got the message in the system, checking
<rye> kpok, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --waiting (to https://paste.ubuntu.com ) and give the URL?
<kpok> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/801897/
<kpok> rye, ^^
<rye> kpok, ok, and what is u1sdtool --current-transfers ?
<kpok> rye, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/801900/
<rye> kpok, ok, i will now check the server logs for your session information
<kpok> okay thanks rye, I ll wait. :)
<rye> verterok, how about adding server/slave id to session?
<mandel> ha! I cracked the bastard.. I just need to write better tests..
<nessita> gatox: seems like fix-links will be approved! I tested IRL and looks great
<gatox> nessita, awesome!!
<dobey> ralsina: also, if i wanted to pay that much for a display, i could just buy a nice used IBM T221 for about $1500, and it's 3840x2400 :)
<nessita> alecu_lunching: vote and comment added to https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/restful-client/+merge/88230
<mandel> alecu_lunching, nessita, I have a way to remove the timed tests in the filesystem notifications on windows so that we are more deterministic
<nessita> mandel: let me know! but after lunch, I'm starving :-D
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<mandel> nessita, sure :)
<dobey> heh
<gatox> nessita, alecu_lunching this branch should be ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<verterok> rye: it could be added in the same session id, but we can't add new fields to protobuf messages in old clients :(
<verterok> rye: well, we can...but no way to make all the installed clients use the new storage-protocol package :)
<rye> verterok, is sessionid allocated on the client?
<verterok> rye: it's server side info
<rye> verterok, is it a string or strictly UUID?
<verterok> rye: we could add the extra info like this: sessionid:<extra-data>
<rye> verterok, eeexactly
<verterok> rye: yes, that's what I initialy proposed :)
<verterok> rye: I think the client treats it as string, but need to check
<verterok> rye: could you file a bug requesting adding this extra info to the session id? (assign it to foundation+)
<rye> verterok, done
<verterok> rye: thanks
<rye> verterok, for kpok the S3 responds with RequestTimeout
<verterok> rye: no TCPTImedOut errors?
<verterok> rye: might be a transient issue...you know S3 it's expected to fail
<verterok> :)
<alecu> gatox, I'm re-reviewing your branch; can you re-review mine? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/restful-client/+merge/88230
<gatox> alecu, of course
<gatox> on it
<kpok> rye, any possible fix for the issue ?
<rye> verterok, it complains that we are not sending bytes
<rye> verterok, https://pastebin.canonical.com/58052/
<gatox> alecu, +1! nice!
<rye> kpok, what's your upload speed?
<kpok> 512 kbits ps
<rye> verterok, and there are no concurrent uploads, only one file
<verterok> rye: we have bytes buffered to send...might be a load related issue or a bug :)
<verterok> rye: yes, doesn't looks like a client side upload issue
<verterok> rye: check the difference between bytes recv vs sent
<rye> verterok, can we add something that will notify us upon S3 error message that tells, whether we have something in buffer to send
<verterok> rye: we have bytes ready to be sent
<rye> aha
<rye> verterok, recv is from client, sent is to s3 - right?
<verterok> rye: yes
<rye> interesting
<rye> kpok, could you please re-paste the output of u1sdtool --current-transfers?
<alecu> nessita, I've added the refactor you requested. Do you want to run the tests again, before I set the branch to Approved?
<nessita> alecu: nopes, I trust you
<nessita> thanks!
<kpok> rye : uploads  - 0 and downloads - 0
<rye> kpok, u1sdtool --status ?
<rye> kpok, is it QUEUE_MANAGER and IDLE ?
<verterok> rye: yes, this is a server issue, I bet for high load (we are getting a lot more load than usual)...but could be a bug
<kpok> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/801987/
<rye> kpok, working? u1sdtool --waiting - does it list some filenames ?
<kpok> rye, not working, but its listing file name. http://paste.ubuntu.com/801997/
<kpok> rye,  a smaller file got uploaded, not the big one, so it was working briefly
<dobey> red branches are the best branches
<alecu> gatox, pingt
<alecu> -t
<alecu> gatox, I don't understand why you removed all of this: NETWORK_DETECTION_ERROR = _("The network state can not be detected.")
<dobey> ralsina, nessita, alecu, gatox, mandel: the start of the future: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/init-restructure/+merge/88416
<ralsina> dobey: yay!
<ralsina> dobey: I like futures! I want to live there!
<dobey> it's pretty neat
<dobey> i hear there are free kit-kat bars for everyone!
<ralsina> dobey: yes. Some people call it a communist chocolatey hellhole
<gatox> alecu, it was based in a long talk between nessita and lisettte ..... and it was decided that the try-except is needed to be removed, because that was there "just in case"
<ralsina> dobey: but not me!
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: gtk3-mono won't be gi-based? Weird
<dobey> i think doing gi in mono is hard, and it just hasn't been done yet, though i think they want it
<dobey> but gtk3 mono is well, lacking resources
<alecu> gatox, ok, I understand then the bit about removing  self.critical(...)
<alecu> gatox, but I still think keeping the try except is good
<gatox> alecu, yep
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> alecu: design will be proposing a more generic workflow for handling unexpected errors... something like hooking to the except hook and doing something tehre
<alecu> gatox, because: what would happen if networkstate.is_machine_connected throws an error before returning the deferred?
<nessita> alecu: why you would keep the try-except? what would you do in that case?
<mandel> dobey, I'll look at it tom morning, is that ok?
<dobey> mandel: hopefully you won't have to :)
<mandel> dobey, although is a nice branch, just deleting :)
<alecu> nessita, gatox, if I get an error trying to detect the network I would let the program proceed
<alecu> nessita, gatox: as if it had connection
<dobey> yeah, it's all red, with 2 lines of green in there :)
<mandel> ok, people EOD for me, see you all tom
<nessita> alecu: hum...
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> alecu, I'll ping lisettte  tom morning about the ui for proxy
<nessita> alecu: can be, I did not think about that
<nessita> gatox: what do you think?
<alecu> mandel, cool, see you tomorrow
<gatox> ........ that's what i explain to lisettte
<gatox> that's why i put the try-except
<alecu> gatox, I've added a comment on this to the MP
<gatox> nessita, alecu yes.... i think at least we can just show the "network_detection_page" which has a "try again" button, if the network detectionn fails.....
<gatox> maybe it's not necessary to show an special error message
<gatox> but probably the page will be the right choice
<nessita> gatox: can you explain further on the 'right' choice? :-)
<ralsina> maybe we should offer a "go ahead even if it looks like there is no network" just in case
<gatox> nessita, yes, instead of doing nothing..... if we can detect if there is any network connection (because of an exception)...... show the network detection page...... if it was because of an exception, the user will have the chance to press "try again" and continue......
<gatox> unless the exceptio persist
<gatox> (if we can't detect) i mean
<nessita> gatox: my fear is that if we got an exception, we'll got it all the time
<gatox> nessita, yes.... that can be another scenario too
<nessita> gatox: so, I would do this:
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: if network detection fails (by exception) I would assume there is a network
<nessita> * do nothing in this branch, not even have a try-except
<nessita> * if we have user reports saying "it crashed", add a try-except and handle gracefully with design inout
<gatox> nessita, ok...... alecu agree
<gatox> ?
<alecu> ack
<nessita> ralsina: yes, that too, but we should add a message del estilo "We could not detect your network conn, we assume is there"
<nessita> ralsina: and for that we need a new string from design, no?
<ralsina> nessita: yes. But not lock the user out in an eternal "try again" loop
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<alecu> nessita, if we fail to detect we should not show anything and go ahead, not even a message or a button or a retry.
<nessita> ralsina: right, so my proposal is kinda rough: remove the try-except and let this explode in the user face. The thing is we don't know how can this explode, so far we think we did all right and will not explode
<kpok> rye, smaller files are being uploaded but larger files are not.
<ralsina> doesn't sound like a good idea. We can't have things explode "to test"
<ralsina> But if we are confident it will not explode... try/except and log, without the string
<alecu> ralsina, I think nessita means that having this explode will mean some other error in our code
<alecu> ralsina, so, catching errors there may mask some other problem in our code.
<ralsina> alecu: sure. It always means that ;-)
<verterok> kpok: is the same large file as before?
<kpok> yes verterok , its the same file.
<kpok> and its not uploaded
<verterok> kpok: ok, could you pastebin the logs?
<verterok> kpok: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> I would like this much moreif we are going to have the generic exceptionhook
<verterok> kpok: looking at your last paste of --waiting output, I think you'r hitting a bug in the server (the fix is already in the pipeline to get applied) but need to confirm with the logs
<nessita> ralsina: we are, in some future
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm you don't sound convinced of it being *our* future. But hey, te doy la derecha.
<kpok> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802032/
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean... I wanted to say that we are working on an generic except handler but we first need input from design and then room in the roadmap
<ralsina> nessita: "some future" sounded tome a bit more vague than that :-)
<ralsina> nessita: so it's a +1 from me on that. Go ahead
<nessita> ralsina: some future because roadmpa future is so blurry to me right now... :-)
<ralsina> nessita: hehe
<ralsina> nessita: it's not blurry, it's *flexible* ;-)
<nessita> juaz
<verterok> kpok: hmm, looks like the client is stuck after getting a "no more space" (IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device) error
<verterok> kpok: do you tried restarting it? u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> ralsina: how can I create a QStringList from a python list? seems silly but I'm stuck
<ralsina> QStringList(list)
<ralsina> Ormaybe QStringList(*list)
<nessita> just that? thanks!
<nessita> (the doc really confused me)
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, most things that take QStringLists also take lists
<ralsina> nessita: (should be all but I am not betting)
<verterok> kpok: the client compress the file before uploading it, so it needs enough space on disk to store the compressed copy
<gatox> nessita, ralsina alecu http://memegenerator.net/instance/13155188
<ralsina> gatox: why are you having chipaca say your lines ;-)
<gatox> jejejje
<kpok> verterok, I ll restart ubuntu to free up space and let you know the status
<nessita> alecu: I got it working!
<alecu> nessita, url or it didn't happen!
<nessita> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58058/
<nessita> To run in  linux
<nessita> python spawn-test.py --glib
<nessita> python spawn-test.py --qt
<nessita> in windows: the same! :-P
<nessita> but look at the path I'm using as the control panel path
<nessita> you may need to tweak that
<alecu> nessita, cool, I'm looking at the code, and it looks perfect, I'll trust that it works :-)
<alecu> nessita, you'll probably use G_SPAWN_DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD instead of 2 in the final code, right?
<nessita> alecu: can't find the constant in the python module
<nessita> alecu: did you find it?
<alecu> nessita, I'm certainly not sure how to get at that constant using GI
<alecu> nessita, just wondering about that too
<alecu> nessita, probably dobey knows ^
<nessita> dobey: would know how can I access these flags from gi.repository.GLib http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-Spawning-Processes.html#GSpawnFlags ?
<alecu> gatox, lol at the XX guy
<dobey> GLib.SpawnFlags.DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD
<gatox> ejejejeje
<dobey> probably
<rye> NOTICE: we are currently investigating the failures for mobile uploads and file downloads from the web.
<gatox> i'll be offline for  a few minutes.... i'm doing some network detection tests on linux
<kpok> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802059/ <--- new log
<nessita> dobey: oh, that simple
<nessita> alecu: ^
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: if we want to implement to --switch-to handling in linux, it's not all that hard
<nessita> ralsina: hum?
<nessita> ralsina: it already works in both OSes
<ralsina> nessita: well, on windows, if there is a u1cp running, starting a second one makes the first one restore its window
<ralsina> nessita: and it doesn't switch to the right page
<verterok> kpok: thanks, what's the output of u1sdtool --current-uploads
<nessita> ralsina: ah... is ok. This is juts a proof of concepts for sso... so no need for now
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<gatox> yeyyyyy...... i've network detection is working under windows and linux..... in a more "multiplatform" way :P
<gatox> alecu, question
<gatox> alecu, it's a dbus question...... so, i assume you might know
<gatox> alecu, in u1-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/networkstate/linux.py, why the signal is being removed in the call_result_cb method (self.state_signal.remove())?
<gatox> removing the signal  avoid to listen to future network state changes
<verterok> facundobatista: hi, kpok client seems to be stuck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/802059/ any ideas?
<facundobatista> verterok, why stuck?
<verterok> facundobatista: sorry, one upload is stuck
<verterok> facundobatista: previous run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/802032/
<facundobatista> verterok, IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, so I told him to restart the client
<verterok> :)
<verterok> facundobatista: but now isn't even attempting to upload the file :/
<verterok> facundobatista: it got a bunch of disconnects, and then nothing
<alecu> gatox, looking
<facundobatista> verterok, how do you know? that upload may be one of the two queued ops
<verterok> facundobatista: there is nothing in the logs
<facundobatista> 2012-01-13 00:26:09,119 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 2; hash: 0) ----
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<alecu> gatox, that seems to be the way the upper layer expects to be called
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, but no Upload, nor nothing
<alecu> gatox, so yes, we could change it to *not* remove the signal handler
<facundobatista> verterok, yes, look at line 38
<alecu> gatox, but we should be extra careful that the upper layers are ok with that layer calling the result_cb more than once.
<gatox> alecu, yes, i remove it and made a couple of tests.... and network detection is working fine without the removal
<alecu> *extra*
<gatox> alecu, roger that!
<alecu> gatox, make sure this not also used from syncdaemon, control panel and above.
<gatox> alecu, ok
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, a warning that it was disconnected
<alecu> gatox, and also the windows.py will need to be changed too.
<facundobatista> verterok, I mean, the upload is there!
<verterok> facundobatista: yes, it's there...but how do we know it's "running"
<gatox> alecu, yes, i made a couple of changes there and in the dbus and ipc interface in the way the consume the network_detection module..... because the multiplatform was not being used
<facundobatista> verterok, it's not running, client needs to get to QUEUE_MANAGER state
<facundobatista> verterok, do you have more logs?
<verterok> facundobatista: nope, that's all. I'm waiting to get u1sdtool --current-transfers output
<facundobatista> verterok, we should have more logs, at least MARKs showing the state
<verterok> facundobatista: this log is fresh just after the client restart
<kpok> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802095/ <--- for u1sdtool --current-transfers
<verterok> facundobatista: nm, it's working
<verterok> kpok: ok, so it's uploading
<verterok> it will probably take a while
<kpok> its not.. its stopped right now.. :(
<kpok> I just keep getting  libnotify popups that its uploading
<kpok> this is probably the fourth or fifth time I ve got a popup
<verterok> kpok: please pastebin the logs again
<kpok> okay sure
<verterok> kpok: you migth got disconnected from the server, it will resume uploading as soon it's connected again
<kpok> isnt there something wrong if it keeps disconnecting every few minutes? Shouldnt there be a steady upload?
<dobey> kpok: yes, something is wrong
<kpok> latest pastebin ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802106/
<kpok> log
<verterok> facundobatista: what does this mean: "No Pong response, disconnecting the client" ?
<verterok> facundobatista: the server didn't replied on time?
<facundobatista> verterok, exactly
<verterok> kpok: yes, the server is having some problems, but should upload steady as soon it gets fixed.
<kpok> okay I can wait .. thanks everyone for the time and effort. :)
<kpok> I ll come back here if it doesnt get resolved in 24 hours.. is that okay?
<verterok> sure
<kpok> okay later
<kpok> cheers
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: any good reason for me to not convert rhythmbox-ubuntuone over to autotools rather than distutils?
<ralsina> dobey: why would you?
<ralsina> dobey: is it broken?
<dobey> ralsina: so that we don't have to use hardcoded paths in setup.py, i can translate settings schemas properly, and whatnot
<dobey> or i'll just get rid of this setting anyway
<ralsina> dobey: if it's useless, why not
<ralsina> dobey: our autotools skill level as a team is too low, is my main concern
<dobey> well, it's not totally useless
<dobey> but i do hate gsettings
<dobey> it's the first-run setting key, so we can select the u1 source by default
<dobey> although certainly not going to be usable in this first run
<dobey> so yeah i'll just delete it for now
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> need to take a break though. bit of rsi :-/
<gatox> eod for me!! see you tomorrow people
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<dobey> maybe a good time to do the upgrade to precise
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening!
<dobey> cheers ralsina
<dobey> about 2 hours remating for upgrade :-/
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> whoot
<dobey> have a clean ./run-tests in rhythmbox-ubuntuone now
<dobey> crikey
<dobey> why is firefox using half a core
<dobey> and what is up with my fonts
<dobey> man firefox is crashy now :(
#ubuntuone 2012-01-13
<duaneiphone> Hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello duaneiphone
<karni> Morning :)
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, people! :D
<nessita> hello all
<alecu> hello world!
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, nessita hola!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> alecu, I'm managed to remove the _perfromed_time_operation calls from the fs tests on windows using a MemebtoWatcher that returns the processed events + all the events received, so it waits for a deferred that is triggered when all the expected events are raised
<mandel> alecu, that way we can test for those operations where we ignore events without giving a time out :)
<alecu> mandel, what's a MemeWatcher?
<alecu> mandel, nice, btw!
<mandel> alecu, Memento, sorry :P
<mandel> alecu, it grabs all events from ReadDirectoryChangesW and remembers them, the rest is done by a normal watch
<alecu> mandel, http://memegenerator.net/instance/13183911
<mandel> alecu, lol
<mandel> nessita, facundobatista one strange question that you may know, in pyinotify, when I'm watching a folder with path='blah' that has a child dir not watched ('blah/child') and we create a file inside the child, do we get one event which is a IN_MODIFY|IS_DIR?
<nessita> mandel: not sure, but you can certainly try it IRL :-D
<facundobatista> mandel, if a directory is not watched, you don't get any events from it
<mandel> nessita, I'm was being lazy :)
<mandel> facundobatista, what I mean is, blah is watched, blah/child is not and I create a file blah/child/fuuu.txt. On windows I get that the child dir was modify, and that should be ignored, is that correct?
<facundobatista> mandel, yes, it should be ignored
<facundobatista> mandel, with nessita we found a bug regarding that, I assume you're on it, right?
<mandel> facundobatista, yes and one of the test I wrote is failing, so I'm kind of happy since my new tests approach works better :)
<facundobatista> mandel, :)
<nessita> what reviews do I owe to whom?
<mandel> nessita, not me, maybe later today the one related to the watches, or maybe that is more foundations+ and alecu..
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect
<nessita> gatox: again?!?!?1
<nessita> :-P
<gatox> nessita, well....... you can approve it and you wont have to review it again :P
<nessita> jajaja
<mandel> gatox, that ^ sounds like a no, hehe
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> alecu, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect
<gatox> re-review
<alecu> ack
 * alecu brbs
<dobey> really do not want to spend all day filing bugs
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> dobey: hi there! how's gwibber changes going? any update from yesterday?
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu, pong!
<alecu> mandel, bug #916029
<nessita> gatox: about the new strings added to the new network detection widget
<dobey> nessita: i didn't work on gwibber yesterday. i started work on libu1 and rhythmbox-u1, and upgraded workstation to precise. will poke at gwibber today some more though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 916029 in ubuntu-sso-client "Proxy authentication dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916029
<gatox> anyone know what is this about: "libsyncdaemon/Makefile.am:94: HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL"??  i'm having this issue trying to run autogen.sh from u1-client
<nessita> gatox: perhaps I'm confused, but I would have expect to have all string in the same location
<nessita> gatox: that is not the case of windows-installer?
<gatox> nessita, sorry..... which string?
<alecu> mandel, if it's ok with you, I'll finish with replacing the restful client calls, and you may tackle the bug above.
<gatox> nessita, try again?
<mandel> alecu, well sure I can do that, is more boring, but ok :)
<nessita> gatox: +        self.setTitle(_("Installing Ubuntu One"))
<nessita> gatox: +        self.setButtonText(QtGui.QWizard.CustomButton1, _("Try again"))
<mandel> alecu, I need to talk with lissete about the dialog that is all
<mandel> alecu, I updated the bug with the correct tag
<alecu> mandel, cool
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh.... yes....... i'll move that to the header of the file....
<mandel> ok, time for lunch
<dobey> gatox: do you not have gobject-introspection installed?
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> gatox: be sure to check that those are not already there
<dobey> gatox: add the nightlies ppa if you haven't, and apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<gatox> dobey, ahhhh.. that was missing.. thakns
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure it's boring... it will mean changing both backends to emit a "proxy creds failure" kind of signal, or something (both on qtnetwork and libsoup)
<alecu> mandel, also, you can do the removing of the threads, since it sucks :-)
<mandel> alecu, true :)
<nessita> gatox: since you're changing that, you should also change this:
<nessita> self.patch(gui.networkstate, "is_machine_connected", lambda: True)
<nessita> to reflect the same api as the original method
<mandel> alecu, anyways, my revenge is going to ask you review the filesystem notifications changes
<mandel> buahahaha
<nessita> gatox: so, since the method returns a deferred, you should do the same. An example would be:
<mandel> will be back after lunch
<nessita> gatox: self.patch(gui.networkstate, "is_machine_connected", lambda: defer.succeed(True)))
<gatox> nessita, ok..... changing that
<nessita> gatox: otherwise the test is not testing that your method handles the returned deferred
<alecu> mandel, ouch
<alecu> mandel, :-)
<gatox> dobey, thanks!! i was missing that
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> gatox: and these 2 should be a single import:
<nessita>  +from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.tests import BaseTestCase
<nessita> +from ubuntuone_installer.gui.qt.tests import FakeWizardButtonStyle
<nessita> dobey: thanks... would you please update when you have some more news? (for example, when you can see if your original estimate of "not that much work" is either confirmed or adjusted)
<ralsina> good late morning!
<dobey> nessita: yes of course
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> gah i can't run two firefox profiles on the same display :(
<alecu> morning ralsina!
<nessita> hola ralsina
<gatox> ralsina, bunenas
<ralsina> nessita: what's the cutoff date for branches that will be in the next release? today?
<nessita> ralsina: one sec
<dobey> monday is a us holiday btw
<ralsina> dobey: did you load it?
<dobey> load it?
<nessita> ralsina: ideally yes. So far we haven  been enforcing that extremely hard since we did not have that many changes, but I think we should.
<nessita> dobey: in canonicaladmin he means, I think
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on enforcing it.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, canonicaladmin
<nessita> ralsina: I agree
<dobey> ralsina: yes, you already approved it :)
<ralsina> dobey: how nice of me ;-)
 * mandel back
<mandel> stand up?
<nessita> sure!
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> tehn bzr pipelines
<mandel> nessita, yes :)
<nessita> me
<dobey> boo
<gatox> ralsina, alecu  standup?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed network-detection branch. Change the current NetworkManager and DBus network detection implementation to use NetworkManagerState from sso and make a truly multiplatform use, some minor modifications in NetworkManagerState from sso, all tests pass, adding new ones.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the test for NetworkManagerState, FF, fix some bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Entire day on bug 907511. The bug is fixed at the moment with more deterministic tests for the file system events on windows.
<mandel> TODO: Look at possible ways of simplifying the code of fs events on windows. There are some places that can be improve. Propose branch. Freaky fryday project.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel passes the ball to nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<nessita> DONE: weekly meeting, talk with alecu re: executing UI as a separated process, more for bug #839877
<nessita> TODO: FF! restart remove-markerds branch
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839877 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new account, the credentials stored are invalid. (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839877
<dobey> λ DONE: upgraded workstation to precise, started music store/library work
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day.
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<alecu> DONE: team meeting, got plane ticket, worked on use-restful-client branch, reviews
<alecu> TODO: IRL debugging, keep replacing bits of sso with proxy client, bzr pipelining
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: about 4 hours of calls (really), a couple of reviews, administrivia TODO: something semi-fun because it's friday, RTs for next week's windows release BLOCKED: no
<dobey> wow jumpy
<ralsina> dobey: you did not say me
<ralsina> andyou scared me saying boo, you insensitive clod
<dobey> i did. it was just in the language of disdain ;)
<ralsina> I thought you were saying boo-urns
<mandel> ralsina, I remember you said you were looking at fixing the run-tests.bat to fix the error in jenkins on windows, is that correct?
<ralsina> mandel: never got around to it
<mandel> ralsina, can I do that?
<mandel> ralsina, I want to start looking at jenkins on windows asap
<ralsina> mandel: and sidnei is on vacation until monday, IIRC
<mandel> ralsina, ack.. :(
<ralsina> mandel: please, be my guest unless nessita has something more urgent to throw at you
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, dobey, alecu, gatox there is one thing I'd like to propose, shall we remove the style checks from the run-tests.bat? they don't work and they clutter the test results on windows
<mandel> and tarmac runs them on linux, so branches will still be checked
<ralsina> mandel: I vote leave pep8 and replace pylint with pyflakes on windows
<gatox> mandel, agree
<dobey> they don't work on windows? why not?
<dobey> let's just replace pylint with pyflakes everywhere
<ralsina> dobey: pylint doesn't understand PYTHONPATH on windows
<ralsina> dobey: it uses the wrong path separator :-/
<nessita> dobey: no! :-)
<mandel> ralsina, dobey  I can update all the batch scripts to use pyflakes..
<dobey> yes!
<mandel> on windows, that is
<nessita> mandel: not yet, please
<dobey> :)
<nessita> mandel: we can try to set the pythonpath properly for pylint?
<nessita> as ralsina mentions
<dobey> nessita: well you could patch pylint if you really wanted to. not like we haven't had to do that before :(
<mandel> nessita, hm.. I'll look into fixing that with pylint. My point is, atm they don't work and are one of the reasons we get failing in jenkins
<nessita> dobey: I don't say change pylint, but change the PYTHONPATH in our script
<ralsina> also, even with the right path, I get much more errors on windows (specially about testcases being old style classes that call super)
<nessita> dobey: so, instead of using ;, use : in windows right before running pylint
<dobey> nessita: i know what you said, but if we're going to do that, we might as well do it right
<dobey> ralsina: eh? it complains about super()?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it says we are calling super on old style classes for everything that inherits testcase
<mandel> +1 to dobey
<dobey> gah pylint is crap
<dobey> pyflakes everywhere!
<nessita> dobey: when pyflakes performs all the checks that pylint does, yes
<mandel> ok, anyways.. is just something I wanted to bring up related to windows, pylint vs pyflakes is a diff battle I don't wanna fight at least in january :P
<mandel> so, pipeline?
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> nessita: tell me which ones pyflakes doesn't do, which we care about. because we obviously do not care about *all* the ones pylint does, given it fails so often, and we disable many of them
<nessita> mandel: I'm in mumble resolving a u1client stuff with facu
<mandel> nessita, ok, no worries, let me know when you are done
<nessita> mandel: but isn t this on mumble as well?
<mandel> nessita, is it? it can be, but is easier when I can type the commands hehe
<nessita> dobey: I don't have that info right now, I will try to gather it every time I see something. But one check that you can make is run u1lint on u1client, and you'll see :-)
<dobey> nessita: and yes, we have to use pyflakes on u1client, because pylint is so broken, anyway
<nessita> dobey: anyways, you can run u1lint on u1client to get some of the things that pyflakes miss
<mandel> nessita, dobey I don't see as a bad thing to go though u1client making it work with pylint.. is boring as hell but..
<dobey> mandel: it's not possible
<nessita> mandel: I'm not saying that :-) I'm saying that if we want to see what pyflakes miss, you can test running u1lint
<nessita> (in u1client)
<dobey> mandel: just disabling all the warnings isn't "working with". pylint is just overzealous
<nessita> mandel: I agree that u1client project should run pyflakes on windows as well. But not the rest of the projects.
<dobey> man, i just feel less productive now :(
<mandel> dobey, so, there are too many to be possible.. is a problem :(
<nessita> mandel: since we're already running it on linux
<mandel> dobey, haha
<dobey> trying to use unity again, and firefox is overly crashy, and rhythmbox trunk isn't working well
<alecu> mandel, shall we start?
<mandel> alecu, I think we should wait for nessita to finish her call with facu...
<nessita> mandel: join me!
<nessita> mandel: I can stop this and continue later
<alecu> mandel, oh, I didn't notice that. ok, we can wait.
<nessita> mandel: rady!!!
<nessita> alecu: I'm ready
<alecu> cool!
<mandel> ok, mumble or here, as you wish :)
<dobey> on mumble or irc?
<nessita> mumble!
<dobey> gah
<mandel> +1 for irc ;)
<nessita> throughput is higher on mumble, no?
<dobey> just get it over with, wherever it is
<dobey> you're killing the productivity i don't have!
<mandel> dobey, che, I'm on both atm!
<alecu> well, mumble or irc depends on how much mandel is going to make us write.
<nessita> dobey: for a Friday you are cranky! how can we make you feel better?
<mandel> dobey, bad question... for a friday ;)
<dobey> nessita: make things work right
<nessita> dobey: come to mumble, mandel will tell you jokes
<nessita> dobey: I'm trying to :-)
<mandel> gatox, ping!
<nessita> gatox: you around?
<gatox> mandel, pong
<alecu> gatox, mumble!
<nessita> gatox: mumble?
 * gatox opening mumble
<nessita> gatox: for bzr pipeline
<nessita> ralsina: you joining us for bzr pipeline?
<mandel> ralsina, eso^
<ralsina> nessita: yes,going
<mandel> nessita, how fast do you type!?!
<nessita> mandel: very :-P
<dobey> i just bang the keyboard really fast, and it's usually right
<ralsina> dobey: you are not programming perl anymore
<dobey> i hit the space key enough for it to be python
<dobey> and yes i am doing perl, though for spare time thing :)
<dobey> ok, lunch. bbiab
<mandel> ok, I'm off to walk the beast
 * gatox lunch
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> pong: @ping
<ralsina> OMG, Brian is marked as starting on a bank holiday.
<dobey> on monday?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: fun part is, he agreed, so I will have to swap his first day :-)
<dobey> heh
<javi> hola!
<javi> Tengo problemas a la hora de compartir archivos en modo url en Ubuntu one
<javi> Alguien me puede echar una mano?
<dobey> para hablo ingles por faavor?
<javi> dobey, ok, sorry!
<dobey> thanks. :)
<nhaines> javi: what happens when you try to share an archive as a URL?
<javi> dobey, do you know how convert one file (which is uploaded) in a correct url in ubuntu one?
<javi> nhaines, hello!
<dobey> javi: you want to share it publicly?
<javi> dobey, yes!
<dobey> javi: you need to "publish" the file. you can do it from the client, or from the web site
<javi> nhaines, When I press "Public url" it generates a url, yes
<dobey> javi: that is the url you give to someone to see the file
<nhaines> javi: does the URL work?
<javi> dobey, but when i take this url to paste in a blog (for example), this does nothing
<dobey> javi: what is the url?
<javi> dobey, I am working in the web site, not client
<dobey> yes, that's fine
<dobey> does opening that url not show you the file?
<javi> dobey,  yes, that's the problem
<javi> what can I do? I want share my file(s) with other people with UbuntuOne
<javi> The URL does not work
<dobey> javi: can you paste the url so i can test it? you can /msg it to me if you prefer
<javi> dobey, that is: http://ubuntuone.com/69rc62pmzuAKL2BVxdHVQt
<dobey> javi: looks like a PDF to me :)
<javi> sure??
<dobey> yep
<nhaines> javi: yes, I just tested it in Firefox 9 on Windows 7 and it comes up as a PDF here.  :)
<javi> then, why can't I do this?
<dobey> i am not sure. does it give you an error, or some message?
<javi> dobey, nhaines, uups..!
<javi> dobey, no, nothing
<nhaines> javi: clear your cache and restart your browser, or try a different browser.
<javi> nhaines, different browser? I love Firefox ;)
<nhaines> javi: just for testing.  :)
<javi> dobey, nhaines, It may be by Gnome 3?
<javi> nhaines, yes, i'm joking ;P
<javi> nhaines, about firefox
<beuno> no, nothing to do with gnome3
<javi> beuno, I like G3
<javi> nhaines, I'll try restarting my browser
<dobey> javi: are you on 64-bit and using nspluginwrapper? it might be a bug in that, trying to embed it or something
<dobey> javi: but it opens up fine in evince for me
<javi> dobey, no, i'm on 32-bit
<javi> dobey, Evince? Are you using Evince?
<dobey> well, i opened the link in firefox, and it offered to open the file in evince
<javi> with mozplugger
<dobey> no, i don't have mozplugger
<dobey> maybe that is your problem? :)
<dobey> only plug-ins i have installed, are flash and totem
<javi> dobey, no, i said that because the first developer of evince is my neighbor
<javi> dobey, not mozplugger is fine to me
<javi> I'll try to restart my firefox
<dobey> ok
<javi> dobey, no, nothing. I've restarted my brwser but the problem continues
<javi> The tab of my browser is blank
<dobey> javi: ok. i'm not sure what to suggest then. it seems to likely be a problem with your browser. have you tried to wget the url?
<dobey> i can assure you that the url is public and works though :)
<javi> dobey, yes, i know
<javi> dobey, but "wget", what do you want to say?
<dobey> javi: if you open a terminal, and run "wget http://ubuntuone.com/69rc62pmzuAKL2BVxdHVQt -O test.pdf" it should download the file to test.pdf
<javi> ok, I try now
<javi> dobey, Ok, I run the script that you give me in a terminal
<javi> but, nothing change
<dobey> javi: did it not download the file to test.pdf?
<javi> dobey, no
<dobey> javi: what happened then? can you copy/paste the output of running wget on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please?
<javi> wait
<javi> yes, I go now
<javi> dobey, here you have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803264/
<dobey> javi: it did download the file :)
<dobey> javi: you should have a file named test.pdf in your home directory now
<javi> humm...I'll see
<dobey> javi: so there is definitely a problem in your browser. it could be an extension or plug-in you have installed perhaps
<javi> maybe
<dobey> javi: quit firefox, and run it from a terminal with "firefox -safe-mode" and try to open the url in firefox :)
<javi> Yes, I have the file test.pdf in my home
<javi> dobey, then, i have a problem with my browser but, if i'll share my files in Ubuntu One, people can see it without problems?
<dobey> javi: yes, i can see the file just fine. and you downloaded it just fine.
<javi> dobey, ou...
<javi> in safe-mode still doesn't work
<dobey> that is odd; but i suppose not the oddest thing i've seen with firefox
<beuno> javi, I recommend you try downloading PDFs from elsewhere in the internet
<beuno> there's something off with your firefox config
<dobey> beuno: there's obviously something wrong with his browser, but it's his PDF he's sharing. he was concerned that other people couldn't see it because he was having problems
<javi> dobey, well I'll share my files and send to my friends
<dobey> anyway
<javi> dobey, a lot of thanks!!!
<dobey> i am having to do some surgery on firefox myself
<dobey> javi: no problem :)
<javi> dobey, where are you from?
<javi> form england?
<dobey> us
<javi> I went to US two years ago, one month
<javi> To Califoooornia
<javi> Sun, Wine, and good people, like here, ;)
<javi> dobey, thanks again!!
<dobey> heh
<javi> dobey, bye!. Have a nice day!
<dobey> buenas javi
<beuno> dobey, that only really works for "hello"
<javi> beuno, what do you want to do?
<javi> or... what do you mean?
<beuno> javi, ignore me  :)
<javi> beuno, jeje, ok; bye!
<dobey> heh
<alecu> frak, frak, frak
 * alecu finally found out that lazr.restfulclient sometimes does POSTs, sometimes does GETs
<alecu> frak
<dobey> alecu: too much bsg.
<alecu> way too much
<alecu> gatox, btw: should I bring the board games on the sprint?
<dobey> lol
<dobey> cylon.
<dobey> well at least firefox is no longer super crashy for me
<nessita> alecu: of course
<gatox> alecu, :D
<gatox> alecu, you shouldn't ask that kind of things!
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> alecu: also, we're sprinting with facundobatista on sunday afternoon at my place, you're welcome to come. We can start assigning you magicicada bugs today :-D
<alecu> nessita, I don't plan to sprint on sunday, thankyouverymuch.
<alecu> nessita, I plan to either go out or game
<nessita> alecu: you can come and visit as well :-)
<ralsina> and play galactica-solitaire
<ralsina> it's where you pretend you are the average battlestar galactica fan and die alone pretending to date Starbuck.
<dobey> lol
<dobey> amazon has one-hit-wonders for $0.69 now
<facundobatista> alecu, we can do a galactica game after dinner!
 * ralsina is cranky today
<gatox> alecu, you are welcome to my home and play with the kinect
<gatox> games or programming the kinect :P
<nessita> gatox: stop stealing my guests! :-P
<mandel> alecu, http://memegenerator.net/instance/13195392
<gatox> nessita, jejeje sorry
<gatox> nessita, you are welcome to my home too :P
<alecu> mandel, Usu Sally?
<alecu> lol btw
<alecu> facundobatista, remember the house rule: no bsg game starts after 10pm
<mandel> alecu, here is weekend already, I don't care :)
<alecu> gatox, "programming the kinect" sound much more like my kind of sunday sprint
<gatox> alecu, :P
<alecu> nessita, btw: it's not "guests" the word you were looking for... it's "'cicada contributors"
<mandel> or cicada slaves!
<nessita> alecu: naaaaaqah
 * mandel runs away
<alecu> :-)
 * alecu is so saddened by the POST/GET restfulclient dilemma that is tempted to call this a week... :-(
<alecu> frak this, I'm off to see some Garth Marenghi's episodes.
<beuno> I would call it something much worst
<gatox> nessita, when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545
<gatox> mandel, for monday: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545 :P
<gatox> mandel, since you are around.... please don't forget to send me an email about the account for the FF project
<gatox> so i can keep working on that
<gatox> pleaseeeee :P
<alecu> beuno, do you have some past experience with restfulclient?
<nessita> gatox: ack
<beuno> alecu, I don't, luckily
<dobey> grr python+gi+stuff
<gatox> eod for me!
<gatox> bye people
 * nessita -> eod and eow
<nessita> bye!
<dobey> thisfred: care to do a quick review?
<ralsina> dobey: i can
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/init-restructure/+merge/88416
<ralsina> dobey: nice colour!
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> heh
<dobey> grr, fedex. :-/
<thisfred> dobey: sure
<thisfred> ah too late :)
<snickers_> Hello
#ubuntuone 2012-01-15
<StepNjump_> hi guys, I wonder if someone could possibly help me
<StepNjump_> I have problem synchronizing
<iwo> hey, when i execute u1sync commands the tool seems to either take forever (no sign of completing) with no output, or do nothing
<iwo> does anyone know why this might be?
<iwo> is it using a really slow host by default? (is there an alternative host i can use?)
<iwo> i'm trying to run a headless ubuntu one set-up on my home file server
<iwo> as per http://per.liedman.net/2011/01/22/using-ubuntu-one-for-backup-on-a-headless-server/
<karni> iwo: Hiya. Please drop by Mon-Fri, a little earlier than now. You should then meet much more people here that will be able to help.
<duanedesign> iwo: you might check out sil's comments on that post. He mentions a better way to get the oauth token
<duanedesign> hmmm, there appears to be something misshing from those steps
<iwo> karni: okay, will do
<iwo> duanedesign: i have the oauth token and secret (got from my passwords as described in the blog)
<iwo> duanedesign: thank you! after using Roman Yepishev's script to generate a new token, u1sync has started to work!
<iwo> cheers :)
<duanedesign> iwo: great
<duanedesign> iwo: good to hear
<iwo> hmm, maybe not
<iwo> my init command was successful, but now i can't seem to do diffs or sync successfully
<iwo> feels like maybe my problems are simply down to a slow, intermittent server connection
<duanedesign> hmm, it could be.
<duanedesign> we were having some intermittent connection issues. We were adding some servers and other steps to deal with the increase in traffic that was causing these issues
<duanedesign> iwo: did your setup create a syncdaemon.log anywere
<duanedesign> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log    is the default location
<iwo> no, unfortunately no syncdaemon.log on my system anywhere
<iwo> the only log file i have is: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/u1sync.log
<iwo> but it's 0 bytes :(
<iwo> i'm trying to run a headless instance by invoking u1sync (only), so no daemons
<iwo> ah yes, one attempt was suddenly successful :D
<iwo> so my commands (and config) are correct
<iwo> just connectivity probs then i guess
<iwo> don't like how u1sync seems to hang when it can't connect :\ i guess i may end up with many hung instances over time :\
<dobey> u1sync? you shouldn't use u1sync
<iwo> dobey: do you have an alternative?
<dobey> ubuntuone-client
<iwo> can this work in a headless environment?
<dobey> not easily or in an official manner, but yes
<iwo> do you have any kind of guide available?
<dobey> i don't. i think rye might have blogged one at some point
<iwo> so it's also unofficial, do you think it will be more stable (etc) than u1sync?
<iwo> seems like 90% of my requests using u1sync just hang
<iwo> but i guess this must be network problems
<dobey> it will certainly be more stable than u1sync, which is basically unmaintained, and no longer even included in ubuntu
<iwo> annoying because it gives no output to show where the problem might be
<iwo> (i guess i need wireshark)
<dobey> i guess you must still be on lucid
<iwo> yup
<iwo> (on this server anyway)
<iwo> i guess i'd need to use the gnome keyring like this:
<iwo> http://superuser.com/questions/141036/use-of-gnome-keyring-daemon-without-x
<dobey> you just need a token. you can put the oauth token in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf (i forget what secion and keys to use for it though)
<dobey> you will need a dbus session bus running, though
#ubuntuone 2013-01-07
<gatox> good morning!
<mmcc> ralsina: I am having a hard time staying connected to the canonical IRC server, so if anyone needs me, I'll be over here
<ralsina> mmcc: happy to relay :-)
<mmcc> most annoying part of that - emacs ERC refuses to give up trying to reconnect, and emacs blocks while it tries
<mmcc> 2013!
<ralsina> mmcc: well, emacs lives in its own 1994 time bubble.
<mmcc> ralsina (and briancurtin3 ): so I guess we still haven't actually put up the updates.json at ouc/updates/updates.json
<briancurtin3> mmcc: is there an RT for it?
<mmcc> it 404s, so existing clients just treat that as no update available.
<mmcc> briancurtin3: maybe not - it was part of the 'post the mac release' RT but IIRC we said it was OK to postpone
<ralsina> mmcc: so we need to upload it
<ralsina> mmcc: either comment on the existing RT or start a new one for the 4.0.1 and put it there
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> briancurtin3: also noticed that the update.conf file isn't in source control anywhere. need to figure out where to put it, since it might be different for mac/win
<mmcc> to build, I put it in u1-win-installer/scripts/data  (in setup-mac, py2app picks up things in that dir as bundle resources).
<briancurtin3> mmcc: on windows that file is created by the installer builder, it's inside of ubuntuone.xml in -windows-installer
<mmcc> briancurtin3: is that in the new process or the old ?
<briancurtin3> mmcc: however, i'm not sure it needs to be, it's just how it was when i came on and i've stuck with it so it's less places to keep version numbers up to date
<mmcc> do you use win-installer/scripts/data?
<mmcc> I should really make that a template
<briancurtin3> mmcc: there are things in there, it could just go in there since the logging.conf and sd files are in there
<mmcc> yeah, they get generated or copied there. only the mac template and qt.conf files are in version control in that dir
<mmcc> ok, I'll check it in there, and in the future I'll make it a template so building with a new version number doesn't mean checking in a new update.conf
<sysdoc> The last that I heard there was no encryption for the files on the ubuntu one system, has anyone come up with a scheme to have the data encrypted prior uploading, and have the data avaliable to both Windows and Ubuntu systems?
<karni> Hi folks. Any Android users out here?
 * karni seeks unbiased community/user feedback
#ubuntuone 2013-01-08
<gatox> good morniing!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-09
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-10
<gatox> good morning!
<kali_> hi. is the mac packaging stuff in any repo?
<mandel> kali_, what exaclty do you mean?
<kali_> mandel: sorry. I was wondering if I could find somewhere the sources used to build the mac package for the ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> kali_: sure, it's in launchpad
<ralsina> kali_: you can start from the badly-named ubuntuone-windows-installer
<ralsina> kali_: it is a bit of a mess to build though :-)
<kali_> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> kali_: np, if you see mmcc here, he knows best
#ubuntuone 2013-01-11
<gatox> good morning!
<Chipaca> ouch, my grammar is hurting right now
<Chipaca> “power users can change the location of their home directory to another drive (which, if you were actually keeping all your personal data there, you've already have done), so that particular point is moot.”
<Chipaca> anybody able to give me a hand lining up those verbs?
<Chipaca> my head is not cooperating :(
<Chipaca> (specifically, the ones inside the parens)
<beuno> Chipaca, I think he means something like mounting /home from a different drive than
<Chipaca> I wrote it :)
<Chipaca> it's a reply to http://askubuntu.com/questions/51362/why-not-sync-folders-outside-home-with-ubuntu-one/51383#comment298810_51383
<beuno> ah, all the more fun
<Chipaca> and I know those verbs are wrong, but can't find the way to put them right :)
<beuno> "which, if you where actually keeping all your personal data in you would want to do anyway"?
<Chipaca> I'll change the "have" to "are"
<Chipaca> I mean the "were" to "are"
<Chipaca> which, if you are actually keeping all your personal data there, you've already done
<Chipaca> good enough
<Chipaca> beuno: no, you're changing the meaning :)
 * beuno opt-outs of this game
<Chipaca> :)
<alo21> hi everybody..
<alo21> I live in Italy, and I would like to by an album...
<alo21> this album is not available in Ubuntu One Music Store, but it is available on 7digital italian website. Why?
<chaselivingston> alo21: that's an issue we're aware of, and our developers are working to fix
<alo21> chaselivingston, Perfect! Thank you
<dobey> chaselivingston: i don't think that's entirely correct?
<chaselivingston> dobey: i think that's because they catalog is out of sync, trying to correct that now
<alo21> chaselivingston, How much time does it take about?
<chaselivingston> alo21: not sure, to be honest
<dobey> chaselivingston: i think it's because we don't have an italian store, and italy gets the EU store
<chaselivingston> dobey: could be
<dobey> alo21: do you have an example album we can check?
<alo21> dobey, sure... the artist is Foals
<alo21> the album is: total life forever
<chaselivingston> alo21: https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/release/856319/foals/total-life-forever
<dobey> chaselivingston: that album is not available on the EU store
<alo21> dobey, exactly... in fact I got: page not found
<chaselivingston> interesting…. you got page not found on my link as well alo21?
<dobey> chaselivingston: you see it because it's on the US store
<dobey> chaselivingston: but it's not on eu.7digital.com for example, while it is on it.7digital.com
<dobey> so this is a regional availability issue
<chaselivingston> dobey: ok, i'll raise this issue with 7digital to see if there's anything they can do about it
<alo21> I really hope this bug will be fix shortly
<davmor2> https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store-up/release/815219/foals/total-life-forever
<davmor2> how about that one instead
<alo21> davmor2, doesn't work
<davmor2> alo21: I'm in the uk that one is working for me
<dobey> davmor2: no, it's a regional issue. it's on the gb store :)
<davmor2> dobey: that's what I was checking being as it was different to the US store, I know there is EU too which is really restrictive by all accounts
<alo21> dobey, also... there is another issue. I can see some songs on the website only and other both (music player and web)
<dobey> yes, though there are some Foals albums on the eu store
<alo21> I have to go
<dobey> alo21: the ui in rhythmbox is no more; it will be going away completely soon
<dobey> oh well
#ubuntuone 2013-01-12
<ali1234> can i share a file in ubuntu one without having it synced onto all of my machines?
<ali1234> if i want to publish a file it seems i have to copy it into Ubuntu One folder which is always synced...
<dobey> ali1234: it has to be in a folder that is synchronized to ubuntu one; it doesn't have to be in ~/Ubuntu One/ to do that. you could put it in ~/Public Files/ and sync that folder to Ubuntu One, and not choose to sync it down to your other machines
#ubuntuone 2013-01-13
<nantou> an employer cannot access the documents I have uploaded to ubuntuone, am I doing something wrong?
<nantou> do I have to grant access privileges to the employer or the directory that contains said files?
<nantou> for shared files with thunderbird, do I have to grant access privileges on a case to case basis?
<nantou> and what happens then? does the added email address receive a notification to access the files and then I get a confirmation that said recipient has effectively accessed the files?
#ubuntuone 2014-01-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-08
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :-D
<Nothing_Much> I'm having gift card problems
<dobey> Nothing_Much: ubuntu one doesn't have gift cards. you have a generic visa/amex/etc gift card you're trying to use as a credit card?
#ubuntuone 2014-01-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<JoseExposito> is the mailing list working? I get a "Message delivery failed" error...
<dobey> yes it is
<JoseExposito> dobey: Ok, thanks! Probably my question only need a little more time to appear in the public archive
<dobey> yeah i don't know what the delay is for things appearing in the archive
#ubuntuone 2014-01-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Peculiar People Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, happy new year, and happy Bird Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apple Tree Day! :-)
#ubuntuone 2015-01-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Old Rock Day! :-)
<dobey> JamesTait: [B]Old Rock Day http://boldrock.com/
#ubuntuone 2015-01-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Joy Germ Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Static Electricity Day! :-D
